#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-04
<slangasek> thomi: hi there
<slangasek> thomi: I'm working on splitting the autopilot-qt packages in an orderly fashion, in order to get Qt4 off the phone images, and I had a question about how the libqttestability.so is being loaded
<slangasek> thomi: to make sure that I'm shipping the right filenames to match the way it's being invoked
<slangasek> thomi: it appears, based on inspection of the Qt libs, that it's probably looking for libqttestability.so when -testability is passed?  (Contrary to the Internet's claims that it looks for 'libtestability.so')
<sil2100> Mirv: Timo! You're back! :)
<thomi> slangasek: I'm not really here, but that sounds about right
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> thomi: if you're not really here, then I'll go ahead and push https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/autopilot-qt/split-qt4-qt5-binaries/+merge/229378 to the archive :)
<thomi> slangasek: I can take a look in a bit
<slangasek> thomi: ok
<slangasek> thomi: unrelated, why does libautopilot-qt-autopilot have a hard-coded dependency on the obsolete python-support?
<Mirv> sil2100: hey! and yes! :)
<Mirv> sil2100: I've just read through all your status reports among else, very helpful
<thomi> slangasek: veebers is the person to talk to about that. I'm not sure, I can take a look tomorrow
<slangasek> thomi: ok.  It seems to have been part of the packaging since mzanetti first added the libautopilot-qt-autopilot packages
<thomi> slangasek: we can probably remove that dep
<thomi> slangasek: you don't have a problem shipping shared libs in a package that doesn't start with 'lib' ?
<slangasek> thomi: they're not really shared libs, they're all plugins
<slangasek> thomi: it would be just fine to build these without any SONAME at all
<thomi> slangasek: OK, LGTM
<slangasek> thomi: ok, cool
<slangasek> thomi: should I upload direct to the archive, or do you want this in a silo?
<thomi> slangasek: Given that we can't release anything at the moment, uploading it directly might be the best thing
<thomi> Do you still want Adam Conrad to review it as well? If so, just make sure it gets top-approved and CI will merge it into our trunk
<slangasek> thomi: if I upload it directly, I can pester the archive admins to review it in the queue
<slangasek> thomi: the MP review request was because silos buggily bypass the NEW queue
<thomi> ok, cool - I'll top-approve it now then
<slangasek> thomi: great, thanks :)
<slangasek> thomi: now, what's this about being unable to release things at the moment?  TRAINCON-0?
<thomi> no worries - thanks for sorting that out for us - it's been on my TODO list for a while
<slangasek> yes, it's been on mine for a while too ;)
<thomi> slangasek: no, just that we can't get consistent test run results due to problems in the image, so we can't release anything autopilot-related until they clear up (which they should, soon)
<slangasek> ah, ok
<slangasek> sil2100: ^^ hi, you probably want to be aware of this - I'm splitting the autopilot-qt package so we can get qt4 off the images; this should be a complete no-op, but just in case it isn't
<sil2100> slangasek: ACK! :)
<Mirv> yay for no more Qt4 on the images, I noticed it at some point
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi, could I get silo  17 upgraded to a 'full' not for testing silo? alecu's silo has landed now (and I've merged from his trunk)
<popey> davmor2: brendand looks like both my devel and devel-proposed phones are unable to connect, so yeah you might be right, a giffgaff change somewhere. My iphone (also giffgaff) can connect fine.
<brendand> popey, didn't you configure the ap on the iphone manually?
<mhr3> pete-woods, there's no such distinction, you just drop the comment and talk to others that have the component in their silo
<mhr3> pete-woods, plus you rebuild the components of course
<davmor2> popey: try checking online what the 3g setting should be and then have a look at /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems & list-contexts and see if they match
<dbarth_> hi
<dbarth_> not sure who's the current vanguard
<pete-woods> mhr3: okay, cool. well I've already done the rebuild
<pete-woods> just need to ping the right people
<dbarth_> i have a silo which may need some manual care: 013
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is so cool that you are back and I can ask for silo even from you :)
<brendand> popey, what did you edit to get it to work?
<popey> brendand: bug 1352247  cc davmor2 sil2100
<ubot5> bug 1352247 in ofono (Ubuntu) "3g stopped working on giffgaff (o2) on mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352247
<piiramar> popey: a change to oFono's Access Point provisioning landed ca. two weeks ago https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ofono/mbpi-nettime-plus-oem-fixes , would that roughly fit the timeframe of your observations? Usually oFono does not re-provision (even on reboot) until the SIM card has changed.
<popey> but I did change the sim
<popey> and it didnt reprovision correctly
<popey> although I changed the sim for another on the same network, it was a sim change nonetheless
<piiramar> popey: could indeed be fallout from that change, I'll comment in the bug soon
<Mirv> bzoltan: :D
<Mirv> bzoltan: landing-005
<popey> piiramar: thanks
<dbarth_> Mirv: hi, can i ask for help for 2 of my silos?
<dbarth_> Mirv: i have both 11 and 13 which are stuck in publishing
<dbarth_> the packages wee validated, but publication failed because some branches didn't have the approve flag on the merge
<Mirv> dbarth_: I published 11, but 13 is not marked as tested yet? also the build has seemingly been aborted for that one.
<tvoss> trainguards, could someone reconfigure silo 10 for me?
<sil2100> tvoss: sure :)
<Mirv> dbarth_: I ran watch_only build for 13 so that its status would be correct, but it seems the silo status is cleared/empty or something
<Mirv> dbarth_: I'm afraid you may need to rebuild landing-013 since the build does not recognize there would have been packages built in there, but sil2100 might know better (seems similar to the issues there were before my vac)
<cjwatson> That wasn't a watch-only build.
<tvoss> sil2100, could use some help: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-1-build/79/console
<cjwatson> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/93/parameters/
<cjwatson> dbarth_: ^-
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, so you'll have to upload the qtmir-gles package with qtmir as well :) rsalveti and Saviq have some well known easy method of doing that
<Saviq> tvoss, you need a merge like this one https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/gles-sync-20140716/+merge/227000
<dbarth_> Mirv, cjwatson: thanks!
<tvoss> Saviq, thanks. So we would only need the changelog entry, right?
<Saviq> tvoss, the watch change as well
<Saviq> tvoss, it needs to point at the correct silo
<tvoss> Saviq, ah okay
<tvoss> Saviq, dednick https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/qtmir/gles-sync-20140804/+merge/229424
<dednick> tvoss: targetting lp:qtmir ?
<tvoss> dednick, just resubmitted
<tvoss> sil2100, could you reconfigure silo10 again?
<tvoss> sil2100, just added the gles twin
<brendand> sil2100, i get all the same failures locally as in ci
<Saviq> tvoss, you did something wrong
<Saviq> Conflict adding file debian.  Moved existing file to debian.moved.
<Saviq> 2	=== renamed directory 'debian' => 'debian.moved'
<tvoss> Saviq, already resubmitted
<Saviq> tvoss, ah k
<tvoss> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/qtmir/gles-sync-20140804/+merge/229425
<Saviq> tvoss, that's wrong
<Saviq> tvoss, the version in changelog needs to be the same as you got in silo
<Saviq> tvoss, it builds from the tarball built from the main (non -gles) package, so versions need to be the same
<tvoss> Saviq, okay ... so how do I get the silo version? need to explicitly set that for the qtmir mp?
<Saviq> tvoss, you build it in silp
<Saviq> silo
<Saviq> tvoss, only then you build qtmir-gles
<Saviq> tvoss, you need the non-gles package to be built first
<tvoss> Saviq, ah, but I still need the silo to be reconfigured now
<Saviq> tvoss, it can be reconfigured whenever
<Saviq> tvoss, if you didn't have qtmir there yet, then yes
<Saviq> tvoss, and then just build qtmir alone, update the qtmir-gles MP and then build that one
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, reconfiguring
<brendand> sil2100, if someone could file a bug in address-book-app that would be a good idea
<sil2100> brendand: ok, thanks! I'll try doing that, and if not I'll just directly poke Bill or someone from the telephony team
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> I might have to modify the twin check a little bit
<tvoss> sil2100, is that for: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-1-build/80/console
<tvoss> ?
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, I guess Saviq is simply overriding the error for now when using this method he told you to use
<sil2100> Saviq: you're normally overriding the error, right? ^
<sil2100> Saviq, tvoss: I'll modify it to take the source package name, not the name of the branch
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<Saviq> sil2100, we didn't need twins for build until now, so yeah, we'll be overriding it
<sil2100> I'll change it so that it won't be needed in a moment
<Saviq> Mirv, o/
<Saviq> Mirv, re bug #1349705 if you can just take the patch with you to the upload you're preparing
<ubot5> bug 1349705 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Flickable gets confused when there's other flickables on top" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1349705
<Saviq> Mirv, no point it being in a rather unrelated silo...
<Chipaca> is the x86 emulator terminally broken at this point?
<Mirv> Saviq: o/ oh, ok, I was thinking it was tightly bound to the rest of the landing. what's the ETA for landing-007? if you're already being testing the silo with your changes, then it'd be still maybe better to release it first. I can actually even prepare the next upload in another silo at the same time, just taking the changelog entry.
<Saviq> Mirv, no, we're still fixing two issues on the silo
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, I'll prepare 'ubuntu8' in another silo instead of 'ubuntu9', with the idea that 007's ubuntu8 won't be landing.
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, I'll scrap it from that silo already
<Mirv> thanks
<Saviq> Mirv, can you please del the package from silo 7 then? already reconfiguring
<Saviq> Mirv, oh actually looks like recon deals with that now :)
<Saviq> Mirv, so done
<Mirv> Saviq: yes it does :)
<psivaa> sil2100: just an update.. as you might have seen the reruns on different devices came back with most of the failed tests passing.
<psivaa> now digging why they failed in that one device
<Mirv> dbarth_: back to the 013, cjwatson commented on the earlier aborted build run by you that wasn't a watch only build (maybe it was the one that cleared data), so the issue with the silo is not resolved as a watch only build gives no packages https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-013-1-build/94/console
<cjwatson> Mirv: probably needs a full rebuild at this point
<Chipaca> sil2100: question for you sir, can you top-approve a system settings merge?
<sil2100> Chipaca: hello! I think I could, show me teh merge
<Chipaca> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-system-settings/notification-plugin/+merge/227344
<Chipaca> sil2100: it's related to https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/just-the-touch-settings/+merge/228317
<Chipaca> sil2100: where we addressed all of seb's concerns
<sil2100> Oh my god, that's a big merge
<sil2100> Chipaca: could we get someone to review the current version of the branch?
<Chipaca> sigh
<Chipaca> sil2100: yes, yes we could.
<Chipaca> sil2100: asking mardy. Could you check if there's anything further needed to land silo #6?
<Chipaca> sil2100: did you just add the comment about schema changes still being discussed, or did I only just notice it?
<sil2100> Chipaca: I didn't add it, I just saw it a few moments ago
<sil2100> I thought it's a known thing
<sil2100> Maybe seb added it?
<Chipaca> sil2100: nah, if it's older, that's fine
<sil2100> brb, lunch
<Mirv> dbarth__: landing-013 has now rebuilt (no change rebuilds), and would need at least quick rechecking that it's still good for publishing. set testing to yes for it when ready.
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: for the apparmor denials related failures during the first run on smoke, i ran gallery_app test on the same failed device again a couple of times
<psivaa> and the issue is not reproducible
<ogra_> oh my
<psivaa> I dont see much difference in the old failed syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951407/
<psivaa> and the new passed one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7951406/
<psivaa> i mean not any obvious differences. except on the failed one, i do not see this dbus message: "Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.hostname1' is not in the failed job"
<slangasek> sil2100: so I've landed the autopilot-qt package split in the archive; are you ok for me to update the seed at the same time, to drop the qt4 stuff?
<sil2100> slangasek: feel free do to that, we don't have any promotion candidate right now so no need to build anything before
<sil2100> slangasek: so please update the seed, we can kick an image once that's done to make sure everything is ok
<slangasek> sil2100: ok, uploading - and that was my next question.  Thanks
<dbarth__> Mirv: ack
<bzoltan1> cjwatson: would it be possible to get this MR to the click package? https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/click/extend_1410_fw/+merge/227675
<t1mp> bzoltan1: ^l.83 on that seems to be a duplicate
<t1mp> bzoltan2: ^l.83 on that seems to be a duplicate
<t1mp> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/click/extend_1410_fw/+merge/227675
<popey> sil2100: can you find someone to assign bug 1351024 to?
<ubot5> bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351024
<sil2100> popey: let me try that...
<sil2100> jdstrand: hey! We have some new issues related to apparmor, a re-run made them go away - but the syslog for many of the tests included a lot of denials during autopilot tests
<sil2100> jdstrand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/643/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_calculator_app/syslog/*view*/ <- for instance the syslog here has most of them
<ogra_> jdstrand, i really think there is something systemic broken and apparmor is just the fallout
<jdstrand> sil2100: Aug  4 05:04:04 ubuntu-phablet dbus[1462]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection" interface="com.canonical.Autopilot.Introspection" member="GetVersion" name=":1.98" mask="receive" pid=6298 profile="com.ubuntu.calculator_calculator_1.3.291" peer_pid=3516 peer_profile="unconfined"
<jdstrand> that is the same thing we discussed last week
<ogra_> didnt you fix that too ?
<jdstrand> no
<jdstrand> that is something in the ci infrastructure
<jdstrand> plars and I looked at it, but couldn't see what the issue was
<jdstrand> what I suggested was to add a test to see if the rules were applied, and abort
<jdstrand> so it is clear what happened
<plars> jdstrand: I haven't gotten a chance to hook in that extra check just yet, but I don't see how this can happen really
<jdstrand> then I suggested to add instrumentation to the CI infrastructure to see why the rules weren't applied. I suggested two places to add the above check/abort wich might help see what is happening
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Ok, so this is the same as last week
<jdstrand> sil2100: yes
<jdstrand> plars: right, me either. it is a bit of a mystery atm with the available information
<jdstrand> plars: it is entirely possible that the rules got applied and then unapplied at some later point (which is why I suggested to checks-- one immediately after the aa-clickhook --include... to see if there is a bug in aa-clickhook, and one just before the tests are run to see if the rules got unapplied in between aa-clickhook and the test start)
<jdstrand> s/to checks/two checks/
<plars> 'phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable' runs (and appears to exit normally) every time we run a test, and should set up all the aa-clickhook stuff
<jdstrand> yep
<plars> jdstrand: from that point, the very next thing that appears to actually do anything, is phablet-test-run
<jdstrand> I compared the two logs-- there is nothing significantly different. need to have more debugging info
<ogra_> it secretly turned into a toggle :)
<ogra_> everey second time you run it it unapplies ;)
<ogra_> j/k
<plars> ogra_: we thought of that actually :)
<jdstrand> I suspect something may be triggering an aa-clickhook, which would unapply the rules
<ogra_> heh
<plars> jdstrand: if that's the case, it would almost have to be in the test itself
<plars> which doesn't make any sense
<jdstrand> if the test is installing a click, that would do it
<plars> we could ask someone in QA to be sure, but I seriously doubt ubuntu_calculator_app is installing a click package
<plars> jdstrand: is there anything else other than just running the check that would yield more debug data too while I'm at it?
<plars> jdstrand: also, another question: if running 'aa-clickhook -f --include=/usr/share/autopilot-touch/apparmor/click.rules' ran into some problem, would it fail silently? or would it print something and exit with status?
<jdstrand> plars: I really think aa-clickhook is being run without arguments after it is being run with --include. you could move /usr/bin/aa-clickhook to /usr/bin/aa-clickhook.orig, then create a /usr/bin/aa-clickhook shellscript that logs the timestamp and arguments called, then calls aa-clickhook with those args
<plars> jdstrand: ahh, hang on
<jdstrand> plars: that shell script could also redirect aa-clickhook output to the logfile for your last question
<plars> jdstrand: I suspect it's possible that aa-clickhook is giving some error and phablet-config could be swallowing it
<plars>  def shell(self, command, ignore_errors=True)
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> interesting
<jdstrand> aa-clickhook should fail with error or traceback
<plars> the default is to ignore errors, and that's not getting overridden in phablet-config
<jdstrand> if it isn't, I think that would be a bug
<plars> I would think we should still see anything it prints though
<jdstrand> would that include a traceback on stderr?
<jdstrand> it does print a warning on stderr in the normal case
<jdstrand> the normal case of using --include that is
<jdstrand> it will error out if the --include doesn't exist, if it does, it prints a warning:
<jdstrand> warn("--include specified, including '%s' in all profiles" % include)
<plars> jdstrand: all this is coming over adb, so it's having to do some tricks to get the return code and determine if it passed or failed, but stderr vs. stdout should be a problem
<plars> oh
<plars> I don't see that
<plars> I didn't see any output from phablet-config when it ran that
<plars> let me play with it some more today and see what I can find out
<jdstrand> cool, thanks
<plars> jdstrand: so, phablet-config is, indeed eating all output from that command
<cjwatson> bzoltan: OK, I'll look at that along with the click deployment I'll need to do this week for signing.  Perhaps you could remove the duplicated line 83 that t1mp pointed out and save me doing it by hand (since that renders the file syntactically invalid, I think, so can't have passed tests ...)
<plars> and ignoring failures
<cjwatson> sil2100: hm, did you consider renaming that to ubuntu-rtm/landing-000 as I suggested by mail?
<sil2100> cjwatson: sure, this is all temporary for testing, I don't want to change it now as it would require rebuilding
<cjwatson> ok
<sil2100> cjwatson: so for now it's on the old naming scheme
<sil2100> cjwatson: but no worries, it doesn't force anything on the PPA naming
<cjwatson> sil2100: hm, not seeing an upload corresponding to that queuebot message
<cjwatson> where are the jenkins jobs?
<cjwatson> oh, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-000-2-publish/, huh, no separate jobs for RTM?
<sil2100> Let me check what could have happened
<sil2100> It's that for now, I'm using the preprod jobs for now
<sil2100> Only the name is the same, the silo itself is landing-000.rtm
<jdstrand> plars: oh!
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  OK, done. The last addition (UITK docs) is specially important, because I just changed the SDK to show the API docs of the currently selected target fw and not the local one... what is an old crap on LTS
<cjwatson> sil2100: I bet snakefruit tries to do the copy on production
<jdstrand> plars: it is possible that is enough debugging, however those extra checks may still be worthwhile
<cjwatson> unless you've taken steps there ...
<plars> jdstrand: agree
 * jdstrand hates intermittent failures
<plars> jdstrand: going to try to see if I can reproduce them here
<cjwatson> sil2100: I think copy2distro probably needs work
<sil2100> Right, hm, I must say that I wasn't sure if copy2distro is used at all
<plars> jdstrand: at the very least I'll have it do that check and put up some big warnings - it seems like it already generates quite a bit of failures
<cjwatson> sil2100: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952411/
<cjwatson> not sure if that's checked in
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> So it's used on snakefriut then
<cjwatson> yup
<jdstrand> plars: ok, cool
<sil2100> hm, ok, then it's a problem, I'll have to change it in such a way that it won't break the current train usage
<cjwatson> sil2100: you'd probably need to have the rsynced control file say which LP instance to use
<cjwatson> sil2100: and default to production
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for the code snippet, now at least I know how it's being called
<oSoMoN> sil2100: can I have a silo for line 36 ?
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: I need a silo to land a critical bugfix of the QtC plugin
<sil2100> bzoltan, oSoMoN: assigning!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thanks a lot
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<Chipaca> could i plz have a landing for silo 6?
<sil2100> slangasek: btw. did the seed change land?
<sil2100> slangasek: if yes, I'll kick a new image then (due to all this I forgot about it)
<sil2100> cjwatson: do you know if snakefruit is using anything else from cu2d than copy2distro?
<cjwatson> sil2100: that's all I know of
<sil2100> Since temporarily we'll have to switch it to use the RTM development branch then, in a moment
<cjwatson> sil2100: Uh, why switch?
<cjwatson> Shouldn't it gain the ability to do either?
<cjwatson> rolling builder downtime for launchpad-buildd upgrades
<sil2100> cjwatson: by this I mean snakefruit will have to use a different branch for cupstream2distro than lp:cupstream2distro, as to get this working for ubuntu-rtm I need many changes from this branch which are not safe for production
<Chipaca> sil2100: if you were looking to package silo 6, hold it, fixing something that just came up
<cjwatson> sil2100: oh, uh, we could add a separate checkout and a separate copy of run.sh, and run both
 * Chipaca wonders where the +x bit got lost
<cjwatson> sil2100: if they were looking at different incoming directories
<cjwatson> sil2100: but if the same branch can do both safely, I guess that would be fine
<sil2100> The cu2d-rtm branch should be able to do both old and new copy2distro safely, but only the other parts are not safe (which are not used on snakefruit)
<cjwatson> sil2100: OK, I can certainly switch it, just give me a URL when you're ready
<sil2100> Let me redeploy it in ci-train first maybe
 * ogra_ glares at his inbox and wonders why he got two acceptance mails for the last lxc-android-config upload
<pete-woods> trainguards: hey guys. just wanted to check if there was anything else I needed to do to get silo 17 landed? if I just need be more patient, that's fine! :)
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and the second one has an empty changelog
<sil2100> pete-woods: all is fine :) We'll land it as soon as the image that I just kicked fetches all packages
<pete-woods> cool, if I just need to wait for build to finish then great! :)
<ogra_> sil2100, did you consider building an image for slangasek's changes ? (though i would like to have my recent lxc-android-config changes in too)
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, it's building now
<ogra_> bah :(
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> ogra_: is it too early? :<
<ogra_> i would have liked the fixes yeah, so a certain device doesnt drain its battery over night :)
<sil2100> Oh oh!
<ogra_> but well, next will do (have to) then
<sil2100> cjwatson: anyway, I guess could you temporarily use lp:~sil2100/cupstream2distro/cu2d-rtm as the cupstream2distro source on snakefruit?
<sil2100> We had guests here at home and I hope I didn't make any mistakes
<sil2100> Love all those distractions
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 170 building (started: 20140804 15:55) ===
<bzoltan> sil2100:  Sorry folks :) I keep you busy. The UITK could use a silo ^
<bzoltan> sil2100:  an dthe QtC in sil11 is good to go
<sil2100> bzoltan: please approve branches for QtC ;) And I'll try assigning a silo for you
<Chipaca> xnox: ping
<slangasek> sil2100: yes, seed change landed, thanks for having kicked off the image
<xnox> Chipaca: hey!
<Chipaca> xnox: hiya!
<Chipaca> xnox: so, is the dbus machine id usable?
<sil2100> cjwatson: just give me a sign once the branch is on snakefruit, I'll re run the publish job then
<xnox> Chipaca: yes.
<Chipaca> xnox: it wasn't on the image itself?
<xnox> Chipaca: no, it is not.
<Chipaca> xnox: what is it on?
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<xnox> Chipaca: it's generated first boot / first time dbus is started.
<cjwatson> bzoltan: buildd upgrades in progress, so might take a while
<xnox> Chipaca: and saved.
<cjwatson> (since I know you tend to notice such things)
<Chipaca> xnox: on the phone?
<xnox> Chipaca: yes.
<xnox> Chipaca: /var/lib/dbus/machine-id -> on all platforms.
<ogra_> ++
<Chipaca> xnox: ah! not /etc/machine-id ?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: :)
<xnox> Chipaca: no, not /etc/machine-id, that one is broken on ubuntu at the moment.
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<Chipaca> goed
<xnox> Chipaca: as in, it's unique per batch of install media =)))))
<Chipaca> yeah
<Chipaca> good enough
<Chipaca> everybody on the team should know everybody else's emails by heart already anyway
<xnox> Chipaca: nah, uterly pointless =)
<Chipaca> xnox: sorry, i forgot to include the sarcasm signs. Consider them sprinkled over all of the above from 'yeah' on down.
<bzoltan> sil2100: sorry! I top approved the MR
<Chipaca> yes. yes you can.
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can silo 5 be published, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure! We just finished the meeting, publishing
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<Chipaca> sil2100: can silo 6 be published, please?
<sil2100> Chipaca: sure thing :)
<Chipaca> whee :)
<sil2100> Chipaca: all +1ed, approved and accepted by the overall community ;p?
<Chipaca> sil2100: yep
<Chipaca> sil2100: 1 sec, let me get you a link
<Chipaca> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/just-the-touch-settings/+merge/228317/comments/556372
<Chipaca> that includes both seb's "ok, let's do this thing", and laney's parting "beware"
<Chipaca> ominous :)
<sil2100> Chipaca: ok, last one thing - do you know why mediumtests are failing for the system-settings branch all the time?
<sil2100> Is that normal?
<Chipaca> sil2100: I don't know, no
<Chipaca> sil2100: it's not even all the time, is it?
<sil2100> Chipaca: I don't know, but I saw at least the last 2 CI runs failing there
<Chipaca> sil2100: can you poke jenkins to do them again?
<Chipaca> i can't, otherwise i would've
<sil2100> Chipaca: from what I'm seeing from the test failure logs, all cellular tests are failing, hmmm
<sil2100> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1954/testReport/ <- is this normal?
<Chipaca> sil2100: i don't know
<sil2100> Chipaca: let me just poke someone from system settings about that to make sure all is ok
<sil2100> Chipaca: let me re-run the CI tests again
<pmcgowan> sil2100, CI runs have been inconsistent, not sure if kenvandine ever learned anything about it
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
* retoad changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): retoaded | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
 * ogra_ wonders why slangasek only changed the seeds for x86 based arches
<bzoltan> sil2100:  would you please reconfigure the silo16, i have added there the -gles package
<bzoltan> rsalveti: I put the MR for the UITK gles -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sync_landing_0804/+merge/229494
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure thing, one moment :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: reconfiguring
<kgunn> sil2100: mmm robru is out, sorry to pester... i got a build that seems stuck on armhf
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+build/6239627
<sil2100> kgunn: hmm... powerpc also seems stuck
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: ^ do you know by any chance why it's taking so long to pick up the armhf/powerpc builds?
<popey> sil2100: you'll be pleased to see someone has made a nice 3rd party note taking app which should be published in the store soon. It looks really nice.
<bzoltan> popey: wow.... I want that tooo
<popey> published, look for "quickmemo"
 * ogra_ wonders what happened to the image build ...
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, looks to me like there was no image build triggered at all
<sil2100> ogra_: the bot reacted, didn't it?
<ogra_> yeah, it definitely did
<ogra_> but i dont see a new rootfs on cdimage.u.c
<ogra_> which should be there by now
<sil2100> hmmm
<ogra_> last one is from 2:56 UTC this morning
<ogra_> cjwatson, err ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch/+build/3271
<ogra_> "Start in 7 hours"
<ogra_> "Started 2 hours ago"
<ogra_> oh my
* retoad changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<rsalveti> bzoltan: looks fine
<jibel> there are only 2 armhf builders up according to LP
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> well,i have no clue how to bump the score (or if that would help at all)
<ogra_> sil2100, so that looks like we wont have any images til someone sorts this
<sil2100> uh
<ogra_> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch is the LP rootfs build page btw
<sil2100> 17:27 < cjwatson> rolling builder downtime for launchpad-buildd upgrades <- can this be related?
<ogra_> oh, yeah !
<sil2100> Not sure what Colin had in mind here
<ogra_> well, you made me look at the backlog :)
<ogra_> looks like we just badly hit the maintenance window
<ogra_> sadly the emulator image got even more out of sync now
<ogra_> since i386 could build before that started
<rsalveti> let's just do a few armhf only builds
<rsalveti> one every day
<rsalveti> until it's in sync
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> until building fails on one of the arches again :)
<ogra_> and we get out of sync again
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, that's a by design issue
<ogra_> yep
<Chipaca> sil2100: any news for me?
<sil2100> Chipaca: did you test the whole landing? Since we seem to be lacking armhf builders right now so CI couldn't finish the testing
<Chipaca> sil2100: I did, yes, on mako
<sil2100> Chipaca: ok, then I will publish it in hopes we have all under control ;) o/
<Chipaca> sil2100: much appreciated
<jgdx> have anyone seen this before https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1963/consoleFull ?
<jgdx> relevant parts? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7954523/
<sil2100> slangasek: hi! You have access to snakefruit, yes?
<sil2100> Ah, crap
<sil2100> stgraber: are you around by any chance? :)
<stgraber> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> stgraber: could you log into snakefruit and branch lp:cupstream2distro back to $HOME/cupstream2distro/ ?
<sil2100> stgraber: right now it's a different, experimental branch which I need to work at a bit
<sil2100> stgraber: where I need to revert it back to trunk to be able to safely publish some landings now
<sil2100> stgraber: I would be very grateful :)
<stgraber> sure, will do in a minute
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> btw. how is cu2d/run.sh called on snakefruit? Is it like a timed run? Do you know?
<stgraber> through cron I believe
<pete-woods> sil2100: sorry to nag again. do you have time to go through the packaging changes for the unity-scopes-api silo? basically it's bumping the so version to 3, and making all the dependent packages depend on the new 0.6.0 package version
<stgraber> sil2100: ok, I've moved the current cu2d aside and branched the one from lp:cupstream2distro
<pete-woods> I really want to give the PES guys time to update their broken click packaged scopes well in advance of RTM
<sil2100> stgraber: excellent, thanks, that should do it :)
<stgraber> sil2100: I doubt it
<stgraber> sil2100: cron is calling a script which doesn't exist in lp:cupstream2distro
<sil2100> stgraber: which one?
<stgraber> run.sh
<sil2100> hm, from what I see here:
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7952411/
<sil2100> There's the cu2d directory which is supposed to have run.sh, and in the same directory there is the cupstream2distro directory
<sil2100> stgraber: so from the contents of the pastebin that I got from cjwatson, it seems that run.sh is supposed to be outside of the cupstream2distro
<sil2100> stgraber: ah, you said you moved the cu2d directory aside? I guess you can move it back and simply branch lp:cupstream2distro inside cu2d/
<stgraber> sil2100: fixed
 * sil2100 only has a vague idea of how things look there as he never had access there
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: will do, just wanted to bring back sanity to CI Train
<pete-woods> ah, okay
<pete-woods> that's okay :) I'm just pretty desperate to get this out the door
<sil2100> pete-woods: sorry for all this but today we're a bit under-staffed in the train ;D
<pete-woods> I totally understand
<sil2100> Especially with all the RTM test-work
<pete-woods> sil2100: it seems like you pretty much run the thing at the moment
<pete-woods> at least it's always you running my jobs, allocating silos, etc
<slangasek> ogra_: mmm! only changed for x86-based arches?  must have been a caching bug on the network here, sigh
<slangasek> ogra_: and I was distracted so didn't notice :/
<sil2100> stgraber: just a quick question - how often is this run.sh script being called by cron?
<stgraber> sil2100: every 5 minutes
<sil2100> ACK, thanks
<sil2100> pete-woods: hmm, looking at the packaging diff right now...
<sil2100> Aw, crap ;|
<popey> sil2100: did you speak to thostr about bug 1350529 ?
<ubot5> bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350529
<ogra_> slangasek, ah, well, i wasnt sure if this wasnt wanted
<sil2100> popey: I poked jamesh who is responsible for mediascanner - he didn't answer on IRC, but I saw him looking at the bug
<ogra_> ah, seems you just missed the image build
 * ogra_ notes https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/utopic/ubuntu-touch shows a running build now 
<slangasek> ogra_: well, I don't see that image 170 has finished yet, despite having been started hours ago
<slangasek> so even on i386, my changes haven't taken effect
<ogra_> there was buildd maintenance going on
<slangasek> ah, ok
<ogra_> it was stuck for 2-3h
<slangasek> well, I can at least have a look at the i386 build log and see if there's anything else I need to do
<ogra_> i dont really get why it hasnt been pushed to cdimage (the i386 build)
<ogra_> there should be a 04.1 build with i386
 * ogra_ would have liked to see the size difference
<plars> jdstrand: I merged the change to the ci scripts we discussed, and future runs will also add an error entry (in addition to the test failures) if it detects the clickhooks were not set up properly
<plars> jdstrand: we also need https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/phablet-tools/phablet-config-autopilot-errors/+merge/229485 for phablet-config to report errors though
<slangasek> ogra_: anyway, qt4 is still on the image because something is still keeping autopilot-qt4 in the seed
<slangasek> working through it now
<sil2100> mhr3: ok, I'll fix up some of the issues in the staging branch for pete-woods and rebuild it
<mhr3> sil2100, like what?
<sil2100> mhr3: changelog was b0rken, I fixed it up quickly
<mhr3> ah, thx
<mhr3> wow, pete doesn't read my reviews :/
<mhr3> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/staging/+merge/229188/comments/556029
<sil2100> hah ;)
<jdstrand> plars: nice!
<plars> jdstrand: hopefully between the two, we'll get some more feedback on what's going on. I'm running tests here to try to reproduce but so far no luck
 * jdstrand nods
<sil2100> barry: sorry again for the unapproved check!
<sil2100> ;)
<barry> sil2100: no worries!  at least i can approve it now ;)
<barry> hey queuebot, i just manually acked them!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 170 DONE (finished: 20140804 21:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/170.changes ===
 * popey updates devices
<sil2100> slangasek, stgraber: if you don't mind, I'll be publishing the new unity-scopes-api silo - theoretically it adds a new binary package, but in practice it's just an soname bump
<stgraber> sil2100: what should I review?
<sil2100> Just so you know, I don't want to publish such a thing without the archive admins knowing
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-017-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scopes-api_0.6.0+14.10.20140804.1-0ubuntu1.diff <- this will basically add libunity-scopes3
<sil2100> All rdeps have been rebuilt, I checked the packaging for those and everything seems green for take off
<sil2100> So if there are no objections, I'll press the publish button
<boiko> hey guys, can I please get a silo assigned to spreadsheet row 30?
<sil2100> boiko: let me take care of that
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks! btw, silo 15 is tested and ready to land
<sil2100> (we don't have US coverage today, but I'm working late today)
<sil2100> Oh! Ok :)
<sil2100> boiko: could you approve https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/rtm-fit-finish/+merge/228529 ?
<sil2100> (i.e. make sure it's reviewed ;) )
<sil2100> boiko: oh, and once I publish this, only then build the packages in the silo assigned for row 30
<boiko> sil2100: that's the one on silo 15
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> boiko: I know, but it's unapproved - it needs to be approved to be published
<sil2100> i.e. made sure it's reviewed by someone and accepted ;)
<boiko> sil2100: it was approved (I have the page opened here without refreshing)
<sil2100> Oh, ok, the status is 'Merged', hm
<boiko> sil2100: and now it says 'Merged'
<sil2100> Yeah, so it seems that it's target to staging
<sil2100> Not to trunk?
<sil2100> boiko: is that what was intended?
<boiko> sil2100: err, ouch, let me talk to Renato, I didn't notice this, sorry
<sil2100> boiko: no problem, let's just make sure it's the right merge and targetting the right thing - we might need to rebuild it
<boiko> sil2100: yep
<boiko> sil2100: talking to renatu right now
<boiko> sil2100: ok, renatu is doing a new MR against trunk this time, I will change the silo to use that, and build/test it
<boiko> sil2100: sorry for the trouble
<sil2100> boiko: I'll AFK now for some time, once you build/test and I'm back I'll publish it if it's available
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks a lot!
<sil2100> yw!
<cjwatson> sil2100,ogra_: The upgrade ran into a glitch and webops stopped; unfortunately it was while I was at dinner etc.
<sil2100> cjwatson: ACK
<cjwatson> Since it actually only needed to stop on ia64/sparc
<ogra_> all fine ... the image cam eout eventually
<cjwatson> Well, not fine yet, but yeah
<sil2100> Ok, I need to go to sleep already
<Chipaca> sil2100: sleep is overrated
<sil2100> boiko: I'll publish your silo if it's ready in the morning
<sil2100> Chipaca: ;)
<sil2100> o/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-05
<ToyKeeper> So, this was cool: http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-08-04/wifi-settings-layout-broken.png
<bzoltan> Guys, i am executing the UITK test plan right now.. pretty much doing the same test set as the CI dash.  I see that the CI dash shows scary amount of failures...
<Mirv> Kaleo: jhodapp: line 27 for qtubuntu-camera (ensure directory exists) conflicts with silo-003 (audio recording), do you want to land the line 27 first or wait until 003 has been landed?
<bzoltan> Mirv:  do you know what the hack is happening with the autopilot tests? The CI dash shows tons of failures.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I'm not sure, but I heard mumblings earlier today about being unable to make a new image until something in the process was fixed...  so image 171 didn't happen.  I haven't checked on the details though.  Perhaps related?
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I do not know.. I just woke up and watched my own nightly tests for the ongoing UITK landing. Horror...
<Mirv> some devices are apparently failing which cause havoc to the numbers
<Mirv> or that was the general idea yesterday at least
<Mirv> bzoltan: you were offline, but there is some problems with some of the devices. the 169 mako results for example were repeated for more times and show "truer" results: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/169:20140804:20140728.1/9466/
<sergiusens> Mirv: hey, can you check silo 2 for me?
<Mirv> sergiusens: I can't do the packaging ack unfortunately :(
<Mirv> since I'm not coredev
<sergiusens> Mirv: can rsalveti do the ack?
<rsalveti> packaging ack is fine
<sergiusens> Mirv: it's a preNew thing
<Mirv> yes he can, it's a new package though
<rsalveti> This source is a new package, if the destination is ubuntu, please ensure it has been preNEWed by an archive admin before publishing that stack.
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> that's the message
<Mirv> prenew acks used to be only doable by https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members
<rsalveti> yeah, not by me
<Mirv> seb might be awake since he's in China tz
<rsalveti> yeah, seb128_, able to help with that?
<Mirv> ( = pre-new acking https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+packages 's ciborium package)
<seb128_> rsalveti, Mirv: in a meeting, which one?
<seb128_> can look in a bit
<rsalveti> seb128: ciborium, from silo 02
<seb128> rsalveti, k
<Mirv> rsalveti: while you're there, packaging pre-check for qtdeclarative-gles https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181499705/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles_5.3.0-0ubuntu3_5.3.0-0ubuntu4.diff.gz would be welcome, in case I get testing done at some point
<Mirv> rsalveti: changelog for the respective qtdeclarative: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7958613/
<rsalveti> Mirv: change looks fine, just need testing though
<slangasek> sil2100: FYI, I didn't quite get autopilot-qt4 off the image yesterday; I'm building a new one now that autopilot 1.5.0+14.10.20140716-0ubuntu2 is in
<Mirv> rsalveti: thanks. I'm battling my way through autopilots and manual testing.
<bzoltan1> Mirv: about the UITK landing... I have run multiple times all the tests... the shorts, music, calendar and address book apps have same ugly test results with the release candidate UITK, all other tests are OK
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  should we land the UITK?
<jibel> network list in the indicator and system-settings is broken on #171
<seb128> jibel, settings tests started failing as well, we think it might be the ofono landings
<seb128> I pinged rsalveti about it
<jibel> seb128, is there is bug # ?
<ToyKeeper> jibel: I filed a bug for that for 170...
<seb128> but not sure anyone is looking at it
<jibel> ToyKeeper, ok
<rsalveti> let me ping abeato
<seb128> rsalveti, thanks
<ToyKeeper> jibel: Bug 1352684.
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1352684 could not be found
<Mirv> bzoltan1: music, calendar and address book have known failures, so please compare if you get the same individual test failures as shown at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/169:20140804:20140728.1/9466/ - shorts should pass, though
<Mirv> although #171 does show a shorts failure too: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/171:20140805:20140728.1/9484/shorts_app/ is yours the same there too?
<ogra_> ugh ... 13 of the 15 crashes in the 171 tests are indicator-network ... wow, that's bad
<bzoltan1> Mirv: shorts did not pass here http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/168:20140803:20140728.1/9448/?sort=pass_rate
<jibel> ogra_, indicator-network is not visible on #171
<jibel> that may explain test failures
<ogra_> bzoltan1, don't trust the infrastructure to much, there are currently some issues
<Mirv> bzoltan1: please do a comparison if you can "match" all your failures to those of #169, and also note which test is failing for shorts
<ogra_> jibel, heh, definitely
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  I figured... :(
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> sil2100, 13 of the 15 crashes in the 171 tests are indicator-network ... and according to jibel it doesnt start in dogfooding
<Mirv> bzoltan1: so you should probably have 4 calendar, 8 music-app, 9 address-book failures
<ogra_> (just to sweeten your morning :) )
<sil2100> 15 crashes?
<ogra_> yeah, 171 has 15 crashes
<ogra_> one dialer-app, one telepathy-ofono and 13 indicator-network ones
<sil2100> It just can't get any better ;)
<seb128> sil2100, hey
<sil2100> seb128: hi
<seb128> sil2100, the settings change you approved yesterday is incomplete, it should have an updated depends on the schemas since it uses keys that only got added to the new version
<seb128> sil2100, can you get it fixed?
<sil2100> seb128: I only top-approved it because mardy top-approved it, and the lander said it was all tested and fine
<sil2100> I mean, mardy approved it
<seb128> sil2100, well, you top approved and it's buggy, so you are responsible, sorry...
<seb128> don't top approve if otherwise
<seb128> if -> it
<bzoltan1> Mirv: i have this for shorts http://paste.ubuntu.com/7958905/
<sil2100> Chipaca: ping
<Chipaca> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> Chipaca: so it seems your landing wasn't completely +1
<Chipaca> wha?
<sil2100> Chipaca: check what seb128 mentioned above, the ubuntu-system-settings change that I was asking about seems to be missing something, something that mardy probably didn't see during his review
<slangasek> sil2100: FYI, I didn't quite get autopilot-qt4 off the image yesterday; I've built a new one now that autopilot 1.5.0+14.10.20140716-0ubuntu2 is in
<jibel> sil2100, ogra_ seb128 I filed bug 1352744
<ubot5> bug 1352744 in ofono (Ubuntu) "List of WiFi access point is empty" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352744
<jibel> seb128, do you think the missing network-indicator is the same bug or should I submit another one?
<seb128> jibel, likely the same bug
<jibel> k
<seb128> same as the segfaults
<seb128> I wonder how that ofono could land it if creates those issues
<seb128> it made things not work and tests from rdepends fail
<ToyKeeper> Does this mean traincon 0?
<sil2100> slangasek: ok, so you uploaded a new autopilot directly to the archive?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: I built watch_only on your silo since the status was wrong in the sheet. the shorts app failure has happened on #161 (and random 1 failure every now and then otherwise) so probably not you to blame. please compare the 3 other packages with failures to the #169 results.
<jibel> ToyKeeper, I guess it does, last promotion was 157 on July 29th
<slangasek> sil2100: yes, with packaging-only changes and an MP raised on the 1.5 branch
<Chipaca> sil2100: drat. I'll fix.
<ToyKeeper> :(
<sil2100> jibel, ToyKeeper: no, no traincon-0 yet, traincon is after 7 business days, now it's only 5... but we can decide on a traincon if things are very bad
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  I am re-running the  calendar_app  music_app  address_book_app tests right now... takes damn long time
<jibel> sil2100, k if it's business days
<Chipaca> seb128: so do I bump the gsettings revno?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: you don't need to rerun, you need to compare if you got the same failures as the #169 shows.
<ogra_> slangasek, not sure you noted, but autopilot-qt4 is still on the image (was that wanted ?)
<slangasek> ogra_: that's exactly the thing that I'm rebuilding for right now
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  I have to, because the first run gave me more failures than the CO dash.. but then I started to run those tests individually and few of them turned to be OK. We have more flaky tests than the CI dash shows.
<Chipaca> seb128: or do i use the autogenerated revno like the previous depends?
<sil2100> Chipaca: thanks, would be grateful since I have many other things right now
<Chipaca> sil2100: yeah, no worries
<Mirv> bzoltan1: right, ok let's see to get slightly more certainty :( calendar and address book app tests are indeed quite slow
<Chipaca> seb128: I mean, i can make it depend on the autogenerated
<Chipaca> seb128: but i was told to land these things all together
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  luckily I got the UITK silo build ready just before I went to sleep.. so the night test dropped out most of the time consuming tests with OK.. like unity8, uitk, browser, etc... so by the morning the list was down to the CI dash list.
<Chipaca> seb128: which makes me wonder exactly how i was supposed to manage to do this dependency
<sil2100> ogra_: I see that 170 also has many indicator-network crashes
<sil2100> ogra_: I suppose it will be really hard to pin-down what caused those to happen so much
 * sil2100 upgrades his phone
<abeato> jibel, ping
<jibel> abeato, pong
<abeato> jibel, hi, so why do you think it is an ofono issue?
<jibel> abeato, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/170.changes the most probable change in this list is ofono
<tvoss> sil2100, likely an issue with ofono not exposing a certain type of interface early enough
<ogra_> jibel, what is broken in 170 ?
<ogra_> looks pretty good on my device here
<abeato> jibel, ok, I am going to re-flash mako, I do not see the issue for #171 in krillin
<jibel> ogra_, bug 1352744
<ubot5> bug 1352744 in ofono (Ubuntu) "List of WiFi access point is empty" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352744
<ogra_> hmm, i dont see that in 170
<jibel> ogra_, ah, I'm lost in build numbers :) let me reflash 170 then 171
<ogra_> in smoketesting the indicator crashes in 170 ... but thats in its normal range (5 crashes ... not 13)
<ogra_> "normal" :P
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> ogra_: but it would be best if we had someone see if 170 doesn't have it completely broken as well, just in case
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  for the calendar app I got +1 failure... after re-running that +1 it failed again (could not even start the app), I rebooted and then that test passed. So the calendar is as good with the UITK as on the CI dash. I proceed with the next one...
<ogra_> sil2100, i'm running 170 here ... (on some other device)
<ogra_> there it is fine
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but it seems to be mako specific - flo and manta do not have so many crashes on 171
<sil2100> So I wonder
<ogra_> weird
<ogra_> android didnt change
<sil2100> Let's see what jibel finds out :)
<ogra_> (it will change with the next build)
<jibel> ogra_, if I want to backup a mako before wiping it (it is my main phone) is saving /home enough? or should I backup all the rw partitions? (I don't care about keeping logs and this type of data)
<ogra_> jibel, phew, not sure, i usually just pull my data off via mtp and do a fresh flash later ...
<ogra_> i never tried to backup the rw partitions ... if you dont miss anything that might work though
<jibel> i'll try and see what I lose
 * ogra_ wishes gallery app would start :(
<ogra_> i reflashed yesterady and cant set my lockscreen wallaper now :(
<sil2100> ogra_: gallery app does not work at all?
<sil2100> Or doesn't work only when during content picker?
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure ... it doesnt start at all for me
<slangasek> sil2100, ogra_: ok, Qt4 off the image now; 11MB savings in tar.gz size, dunno how much savings on the install footprint
<slangasek> and hopefully, removed without any test regressions
<ogra_> lets take bets :)
 * ogra_ says 60MB
<slangasek> :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> slangasek: thanks!
<ogra_> yeah !!
<sil2100> hm, we'll have to poke veebers or thomi to rebuild the autopilot silo though
<sil2100> I might do it for them if they're not around though
<thomi> hmmm?
<Chipaca> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettings-schema-depends-fix/+merge/229567
<pete-woods> sil2100: you're a legend! thanks for fixing up the changelog for release:)
<sil2100> pete-woods: nooo ;p No problem, good thing that I had access to that team and could commit to staging
<slangasek> sil2100: ah, time-of-day suggests thomi is probably not around, I guess we should take care of this for tem
<slangasek> them
<thomi> ...
<sil2100> Yeah, will do that in a moment :)
<thomi> I'm around
<sil2100> thomi: no worries! No re-testing needed, it's just a packaging change
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  the music app is cleared too. The CI dash shows 8 failures and the UITK gave 9. The +1 was the music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_add_song_to_queue_from_albums_page what was OK after I run only that one again.
<Chipaca> seb128: https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettings-schema-depends-fix/+merge/229567
<sil2100> Chipaca: could you fix the issue I mentioned? i.e. 0.0.2+14.10.20140802.1 instead of 0.0.2+14.10.20140802 as the version
<sil2100> Chipaca: it's a nit-pick, but since we fix it up now anyway, let's have the correct thing
<Chipaca> sil2100: i didn't see you mention that, yes sure
<sil2100> Chipaca: I just noticed it and mentioned ;)
<sil2100> (you might have needed to refresh the page)
<jibel> ogra_, sil2100 abeato I confirm that 1352744
<jibel> is a regression in #170
<sil2100> Uh
<abeato> jibel, I have just commented in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1352744
 * sil2100 looks at the commitlog
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352744 in ofono (Ubuntu) "List of WiFi access point is empty" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Chipaca> sil2100: done
<sil2100> jibel: ok, thanks, then it might be the ofono upload then indeed
<abeato> jibel, sil2100 the crash happens when indicator-network tries to access a non-existing interface
<abeato> SimManager, when there is no SIM
<sil2100> abeato: oh
<abeato> jibel, can you confirm that you have no SIM inserted=
<abeato> ?
<jibel> abeato, confirmed
<abeato> hm, weird thing, ofono has not changed its behaviour with regard to when the interfaces appear
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  the address book app has exactly the same failures on CI dash as with the UITK silo tests
<sil2100> abeato, jibel: makes sense, the indicator works fine here on my mako with a sim inserted
<abeato> but imho this should be sorted out in indicator-network
<zbenjamin> ogra_: is there any problem with the 174 emulator image? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7959173/
<sil2100> abeato, jibel, ogra_: in any case, I informed mandel who was the lander for the ofono landing about the regression
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  Mirv: I have flipped the UITK landing to be tested. I did see shitload of failures but nothing what is not failing on the CI dash already. The shorts have the shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_open_listmode_feed_item failing
<sil2100> bzoltan1: ACK, we'll try landing this today then, thanks for your hard work in testing it throughly :)
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I am just doing my job :)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I am checking that shorts failure just to be super sure...
<jibel> 172 already, did we switch to 1 build per hour :)
<ogra_> heh
<abeato> jibel, sil2100, ogra_ the only thing that could have triggered this bug is that now there are a couple of interfaces that were not there previously when there was no SIM, which maybe confuses indicator-network
<Mirv> bzoltan1: it seems good to me, then, as good as can be testable under the circumstances.
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  yes, the shorts app failure we are investigating with kalikiana, to be hypersure. But i think this UITK is good to go.
<Mirv> bzoltan1: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_08-04/+merge/229487 not approved
<abeato> Wellark, ping
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  ohh.. again I forget ... sorry, approved
<Mirv> bzoltan1: ^ -gles missing
<Mirv> bzoltan1: are you on it, or do you want to me to try it?
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  no need, I captured it. There is a bug in the shorts tests...we are on it
<Mirv> aha, ok
<Mirv> rsalveti: can you ack https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/40/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1.diff (you tried to publish it before but didn't ack the changes)?
<Chipaca> anybody around here know what a GhostRevisionsHaveNoRevno error from bzr means? or more pointedly, how to fix it?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning! can I have a silo for line 42, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hello! Let me take a look at that :)
<Mirv> bzoltan1: I put the testing status back to No until you're ready
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  OK
<Mirv> maybe ogra_ could ack this? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/40/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1.diff
<Mirv> since ricardo seems away
<Mirv> does not seem rocket science level of pkging changes
<jibel> psivaa, can you remind me the bug # for precise alternate installation failure ?
<psivaa> jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-lts-transitional/+bug/1351262
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351262 in xorg-lts-transitional (Ubuntu) "precise alternate installations fail with unmet deps due to the conflict ' xserver-xorg-lts-trusty : Conflicts: libgl1-mesa-dri (>= 0~)'" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> psivaa, thanks
<Laney> Mirv: that is like the worst changelog
<Laney> it's impossible to assess these changes in isolation
<mandel> sil2100, you might be able to give me a hand, I'm getting the following when executing debuild -uc -uc
<mandel> sil2100, dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at
<mandel> sil2100, but I've never had that issue, any idea?
<Mirv> indeed the changelog does not explain the additional dep (or cmake changes)
<sil2100> mandel: hi! For what project does that happen? If you're doing it for some of our upstream projects then you need to make sure the tarball is  there, as it's being generated by bzr
<mandel> sil2100, I'm doing it for the location-service, AFAIK nothing has changed we only bumped the version
<sil2100> mandel: try running bzr bd first to generate the tarball
<popey> ooh! screen wakes on alarms
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<seb128> Mirv, that diff has a buggy indentation, using a tab in the build-depends which is space indented
<mandel> sil2100, strange bzr bd works
<sil2100> mandel: bzr bd will always work as how our ubuntu projects work is:
<sil2100> mandel: the tarball is generated from the bzr tree by using the split option, so bzr bd actually generates the upstream tarball from the source on every build
<tvoss> mandel, we changed the source format
<sil2100> mandel: without bzr bd, debuild has no knowledge about how to generate the tarball, so it will fail if it doesn't find it already generated
<mandel> tvoss, ah, I missed that
<mandel> sil2100, ok, thx
<Mirv> renatu: see seb's and laney's comments regarding landing-015
<Mirv> if renatu is renato, that is :) bill and boiko not around
<popey> psivaa: can you please trigger https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-rssreader-app/select_many/+merge/229590 to do the jenkins dance?
<psivaa> popey: let me take a look
<popey> thanks psivaa
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  We got the shorts app failure. the Shorts app needs a single line change to make it OK -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-rssreader-app/select_many/+merge/229590 popey promised to take care of it.
<davmor2> popey: do you have the youtube scope enabled?
<davmor2> installed even
<popey> yes
<davmor2> popey: if you select anything does it play ever?
<popey> oh, i thought i did, but i dont
<popey> where'd that go
 * popey installs
<davmor2> popey: also if you try swiping the resulting youtube video window from right to left to close it does it jolt back and then not be able to swipe away
<popey> davmor2: youtube playback appears to be broken in the browser
<sil2100> Ok, for a moment I thought dogfood was down
<davmor2> popey: works fine from your app though
<Mirv> bzoltan1: excellent!
<sil2100> But then I noticed that the internet is down
<sil2100> duh
<popey> davmor2: yeah, you're right
<popey> odd
<davmor2> popey: so I don't think it is the playback that is broken I think it is the direct link format it is using
<popey> well the video playbox box appears
<davmor2> popey: yeah but no fullscreen button and the sound is muted and it doesn't play, so I'm wondering if it is linking to the flash version instead of the html5 versions maybe as a huge guess
<popey> unlikely as the video render box appears
<popey> hmm, going to m.youtube.com in the browser works
<popey> i wonder if its adverts that aren't playing
<davmor2> popey: could be
<davmor2> popey: it is definitely something specific to the video url that is produced from the scope
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  may I get a silo for the QtC plugin?
<popey> davmor2: shelling in to get the url it launched with...
<popey> webbrowser-app https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-7knsP2n5w  for me
<popey> that video clearly works on desktop
<popey> has no adverts for me here (no adblock)
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  line 43
<Mirv> bzoltan1: done
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  thanks
<davmor2> popey: I just dropped that line into my utopic desktop and I got The Adobe Flash Player is required for video playback, get the latest flash player
<davmor2> popey: as in the whole of webbrowser-app https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-7knsP2n5w that line
<popey> so maybe a video that's not available in html5?
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  So, what is the plan with the UITK landing?
<davmor2> popey: works fine via your app
<davmor2> popey: so I think the issue is that the link is to the desktop flash version,  I wonder if there is a way to find the url from your app and compare it
<popey> well, the test would be to try and play the same video in the app
<popey> ok, tested that, found that video in my app and it plays fine
<davmor2> popey: there is no m. at the start of the link, I bet the scope is basically presenting itself as though it were a desktop app not a mobile one
<popey> well its the browser really
<popey> not the scope
<popey> i dunno ☻
<Mirv> bzoltan1: step 1 is someone setting it back to tested :)
<davmor2> popey: well I'm assuming that the scope is say open to this link
<davmor2> popey: meh no it does show as m.youtube.com so that blew that theory out of the window
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  Ohh... i can be that someone :)
<popey> psivaa: any luck with https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-rssreader-app/select_many/+merge/229590 ?
<psivaa> popey: i added bzoltan in the the jenkins instance as allowed user. that should trigger the job. it hasn't triggered yet. digging  more on this
<popey> thanks
<Mirv> not really, just the automated gles watch thing
<psivaa> popey: sorry about that. i had a typo earlier. the job has triggered
<psivaa> popey: as you might have seen.. that MP needs some fixing
<brendand> sil2100, is the messaging-app failure not a known issue?
<brendand> sil2100, it's been reproducible for a while
<sil2100> brendand: not sure - is it reproducible locally?
<brendand> sil2100, yes
<brendand> sil2100, been failing consistently since 165 on friday
<brendand> no wait, that was last monday actually
<davmor2> brendand: is this the issue for the icon missing or something?
<brendand> davmor2, yeah
<brendand> davmor2, is there a bug for it? is someone looking at it?
<davmor2> brendand: pass sil2100 ^  is there a bug for that?
<Chipaca> sil2100: don't forget https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntu-system-settings/gsettings-schema-depends-fix/+merge/229567 when you have a gap (hah)
<sil2100> brendand: davmor2: uh, we might have 'missed' it in all this commotion, let me poke boiko as soon as he's up - but it might be fixed by the landing they prepared as well
<sil2100> As he mentioned some things in other apps as well
<sil2100> Chipaca: sure :)
<brendand> sil2100, which silo is that? i can try it out
<sil2100> brendand: let me see
<sil2100> brendand: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015
<brendand> sil2100, cool
<sil2100> brendand: this is ready for landing actually, so I'll publish this in a moment anyway :)
<brendand> sil2100, it's also meant to fix address book?
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> At least from what boiko said ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: seb + lane_y had comments about the packaging changes
<Mirv> on that one
<sil2100> Ok, didn't look at those yet as I still didn't finish something else
<Mirv> I added the comments to the sheet
<bzoltan1> ogra_: I have a new API for the seeds -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-seeds/add_settings/+merge/229602
<sil2100> grrrr
<renatu> Mirv, the only problem on silo15 is the indention? or there is any other problem?
<renatu> Mirv, fix pushed
<Mirv> renatu: the changelog (=commit message) also doesn't explain the cmake file changes or the additional new build dependency
<renatu> Mirv, how I can fix that? can I edit the changelog manually?
<Mirv> renatu: you change the merge request's commit message
<renatu> ok
<Mirv> renatu: for example https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/address-book-app/release-2014-08-04/+merge/229528 now only has "Visual update"
<renatu> Mirv, I have updated the messaging mr commit message
<renatu> Mirv, the address-book-app only contains visual updates, more details about the changes can be found in each commit message
<ogra_> sil2100, looks like android is in the archive, if you dont have anything pending i'll start a build now
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> ogra_: one moment
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> Mirv: so, what were the comments from seb regarding the address-book etc. landing?
<Saviq> sil2100, recon on silo 7 please, added qtmir-gles
<sil2100> Saviq: ACK
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<Mirv> sil2100: see sheet, renato is now fixing them. cosmetic+reviewability
<sil2100_> Saviq: sorry, internet problems... did anyone reconfigure in the meantime?
<popey> pete-woods: youtube scope approved to store..
<pete-woods> popey: thanks!
<tvoss> sil2100_, any plans to spin an image with the language pack updates in? dist-upgrading the device is taking ages right now
<sil2100_> ogra_: ok, could you kick a new image ;)?
<sil2100_> ogra_: I guess it's the right time now
<Saviq> sil2100_, nope
<jhodapp> Mirv, land line 27 first
<sil2100_> Saviq: ok, reconfiguring then
<ogra_> sil2100_, you mean to make the peopple using unsupported upgrade methods happy ?
 * ogra_ bets when tvoss just waits for dist-upgrade to finish he will still be twice as fast as the image builder :) 
<tvoss> ogra_, exactly, those developers trying to move as fast as possible
<tvoss> ogra_, sure, not questioning that
<tvoss> ogra_, it's not only me waiting for language pack installations finishing righ tnow
<ogra_> sil2100_, ugh, i cant !
<ogra_> stgraber, iso tracker is not offering me a build button ...
<cjwatson> bet you aren't logged in
<ogra_> i am
<ogra_> (guessing by the "log out" button next to my name in the top right)
<ogra_> ;)
<cjwatson> I get the usual checkboxes and "Request a rebuild"
<cjwatson> So I can kick it for you if you like
<ogra_> yes please ... though i would like to be able to do it myself without having to use nusakan
<ogra_> :/
<cjwatson> done
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> aha !
<ogra_> SSO was nice enough to uncheck the ubuntu-touch-imagebuilders membership for me :P
<ogra_> that was checked last week ! silly thing
<slangasek> sil2100_: so, any sign of new issues with the qt4 removal?  Or is it hard to tell because of masking by the general networking problems?
<Mirv> jhodapp: ok, you have silo now for that
<jhodapp> Mirv: thanks
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 173 building (started: 20140805 12:25) ===
<brendand> sil2100_, yeah silo15 fixes it :)
<renatu> sil2100_, Mirv , do you need any other fix?
<popey> bzoltan1: approved your branch, when it lands we'll ship a new shorts to the store
<renatu> sil2100_, Mirv can we land this in the next image?
<ogra_> slangasek, heh, well, hard to tell since the results are currently so broken that we essentially are flying blind
<ogra_> slangasek, the apparmor denials make the world explode
<bzoltan1> popey: Thank you very much
<popey> np
<slangasek> ogra_: ack
<bzoltan1> popey: and by the way. We will have a permanent solution from the UITK to avoid similar problems in the future.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<Mirv> renatu: did you fix the LP pages' "commit message" fields for all MPsbto be more descriptive? (explaining packaging / makefile changes to make them reviewable in the packaging diff)
<popey> bzoltan1: great!
<renatu> Mirv, done
<sergiusens> jibel: ogra_ for what it's worth, I had indicator-network crashing ever since I was on the road last Wednesday; failed to start
<ogra_> sergiusens, ouw !
<Saviq> davmor2, hey, would you have time to do QA sign off on silo 7?
<sergiusens> ogra_: my process was; open terminal and: "start indicator-network"
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100_> psivaa: hey, were you able to re-run those tests in 171?
<sil2100> slangasek: so, from what I see things seem to be a bit brokenish...
<ogra_> lol
<sil2100> ogra_: did you see test results for 172 :/ ?
<ogra_> diplomat !
<ogra_> sil2100, "totally screwed" would be my expression :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> I personally don't feel like looking at the dashboard right now
<Mirv> renatu: thanks, looks very good now! I'm doing a quick rebuild, after that a smoke test should be done (no code changes) and someone of you landers should set the silo back to "Testing pass?" "Yes" for publishing.
<renatu> oSoMoN, could you do that ^^
<renatu> Mirv, thanks
<psivaa> sil2100: hmm, weird. by the time the tests kicked off, 172 must have been available. the job picked up 172 :/
<psivaa> sil2100: if you'd like the same ones with 171 i could rerun them again. sorry dint notice this 172 being on the way
<sil2100> cjwatson: hi! Could you by any chance branch lp:~sil2100/cupstream2distro/cu2d-rtm again on snakefruit? I added a ton of other workarounds to enable it working for both DF and LP simultaneously
<sil2100> psivaa: yeah, if you could do it for 171 it would be awesome, as 172 is b0rken badly
<psivaa> sil2100: will do
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: done
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm just back from Lunch.  Give me a few minutes to just look and see if anyone has got back to me with anything and then I'll happily have a look for you
<Saviq> davmor2, great, thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: if you publish anything, remember to lookout for issues with package uploads to the archive ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: the copy2distro I made is a big hack right now, as I didn't want to modify the other code-paths
<Mirv> sil2100: seems to have worked so far
<ogra_> hacks ... the glue that holds the world together
<ogra_> :)
<oSoMoN> renatu, sorry, I’m lacking context, what do you need?
<psivaa> slangasek: we're having whoopsie test in default set for some images now: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/172:20140805.1:20140728.1/9490/default/1486871/
<renatu> oSoMoN, I need you to mark silo 15 as Yes for testing pass
<psivaa> slangasek: curious if you'd know what caused it?
<oSoMoN> renatu, have you actually tested it according to the test plan?
<renatu> oSoMoN, yes
<psivaa> slangasek: ok, I think you could ignore me: i see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1351137 is the reason for it from the comments
<oSoMoN> renatu, ok, will do in a moment
<renatu> oSoMoN, Thanks
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351137 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-system-settings-wizard does not create /var/lib/apport/autoreport on first boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<slangasek> psivaa: ah, I would have expected that test to be working.  Do the devices get reflashed for each test?
<slangasek> psivaa: or are they upgraded?
<slangasek> psivaa: I do want the test to actually be passing ;)
<psivaa> slangasek: they are flashed every time at least before the default tests
<slangasek> ok, good
<slangasek> good that you're doing this; bad that whoopsie_upload_all is apparently still not running
<bzoltan1> Mirv: sil2100: the silo8 is good to go
<sil2100> bzoltan1: publishing :)
<Mirv> publish.. not
<Mirv> sil was too fast, again :)
<psivaa> slangasek: looks like it's running but not within 20 seconds
<slangasek> psivaa: this is highly improbable
<slangasek> psivaa: it's inotify-driven, and creating the .upload files is a quick operation
<slangasek> I tested the script locally in an environment here on a device that did have /var/lib/apport/autoreport, and it was near instantaneous
<psivaa> slangasek: ok, not sure why the delay was.. but it took more than 20 seconds for me to see whoopsie-upload-all to run after i sent the -SEGV kill signal
<slangasek> psivaa: yes, but the delay is between sending the signal and the creation of the .crash file, not between creation of the .crash file and creation of the .upload file
<slangasek> psivaa: it should never take more than a second to create the .upload file for the .crash file
<slangasek> and here, even the .crash file was created within 2 seconds
<psivaa> slangasek: it's taken more than 20 sec again here. would it be different if the crash is on unity8?
<psivaa> and i saw the .crash appearing instantaneously
<slangasek> psivaa: whoopsie_upload_all should still be quick
<slangasek> psivaa: oh
<boiko> sil2100: sorry, I tested everything yesterday, but forgot to mark the silo as tested, just did it
<slangasek> psivaa: that implies that the .crash is not being created atomically
<slangasek> psivaa: let me dig
<brendand> sil2100, psivaa - what's happening with the ci results? did the rerun not have any effect?
<psivaa> slangasek: let me paste the ls -lart details
<sil2100> brendand: what do you mean?
<sil2100> brendand: it's still re-running 171, but 172 is completely b0rken
<brendand> sil2100, oh right. because of the network?
<sil2100> brendand: no, 172 might be b0rken becasue of qt4 being gone I suppose...
<sil2100> hah!
<boiko> sil2100: oh, wait, I think I I marked the silo as tested, renatu just told me he fixed some more things, so I'll be testing again
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand with 171 rerun the results are still running: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/171:20140805:20140728.1/9484/ improvement i guess
<sil2100> boiko: I think some core-devs had some packaging issues
<stgraber> ogra_: yeah, sso is a bit weird, never quite got how it decided what to keep selected
<ogra_> stgraber, yeah, i thought if i had it selected it once it keeps it
<ogra_> seems not :P
<davmor2> Saviq: right installing now I'll get back to you in an hour or so
<brendand> sil2100, because of qt4 being gone?
<ogra_> unlikely
<ogra_> the 100s of apparmor denials and non-working network are more likely i think
<sil2100> brendand: 172 dropped qt4 packages, that was the biggest change... but not sure about that - what we know for sure is that it's horrible ;p
<Saviq> davmor2, awesome, thanks
<jdstrand> ogra_: what is causing the 100s of apparmor denials?
<brendand> sil2100, there appear to be a whole load of dbus errors
<ogra_> jdstrand, same issues still
<jdstrand> autopilot?
<ogra_> jdstrand, yeah, dbus introspection errors from autopilot
<jdstrand> I wonder if plars got his changes pushed out in those tests
<ogra_> i hope plars was able to collect some info with your changes from yesterday
<jdstrand> ogra_: can you point me at a log?
<ogra_> jdstrand, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/657/consoleFull
<ogra_> after all the syslog or console log of most of the red ones on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/172:20140805.1:20140728.1/9490/
<jdstrand> I see the output from aa-clickhook. it didn't crash and exited properly and the rules are applied based on adb-shell /home/phablet/bin/check-clickhook-rules
<jdstrand> ADB_RC=0
<bzoltan> sil2100: thank you
<plars> jdstrand: I pushed the changes into our scripts,  but the phablet-config one hasn't landed yet
<plars> jdstrand: did it happen again?
<jdstrand> so I'm told
<jdstrand> I'm looking now
<plars> jdstrand, ogra_: if you grep the log for check-clickhook-rules, you'll see where the checks run
<plars> jdstrand: the log ogra_ posted doesn't seem to have any failures on it though
<jdstrand> I don't see autopilot denials
<jdstrand> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/657/ has failures, but they aren't autopilot
<jdstrand> so, there is the known gallery and notes denials
<psivaa> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/653/artifact/clientlogs/camera_app/syslog/*view*/ has the denials
<jdstrand> the media-hub denials
<jdstrand> then
<jdstrand> but those should be fixed in the latest mediahub
<jdstrand> let me check that
<jdstrand> that build doesn't seem to have media-hub 1.0.0+14.10.20140731-0ubuntu1
<jdstrand> that ^ may be the cause of the music-app failures
<psivaa> jdstrand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/658/consoleText also has denials corresponding to camera and clock app tests on 172
<psivaa> jdstrand: hang on pls. wrong link
<psivaa> jdstrand: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/656/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_terminal_app/syslog/*view*/
<psivaa> is the right one sorry
 * jdstrand wonders why the log goes back to Jan 7
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 173 DONE (finished: 20140805 14:05) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/173.changes ===
<davmor2> popey: hmmm In calendar app I see something weird.  In month view I see Dots for appointments in July, I also see them for September but August is blank
<jdstrand> plars: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/656/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_terminal_app/syslog/ has autopilot denials
<brendand> sil2100, want me to check out the autopilot/dbus issues?
<sil2100> brendand: if you could help out with that it would be excellent!
<plars> jdstrand: I don't see any check-clickhook-rules failures there though
<brendand> sil2100, ok i'll have a look and see what i can find
<jdstrand> no, me either
<brendand> sil2100, it's new in 172 right?
<Mirv> Laney: ack request renewed, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.10.20140805-0ubuntu1.diff
<jdstrand> plars: if I look in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/656/consoleFull, and search for 'testing ubuntu_clock_app'
<jdstrand> plars: where is the check-clickhook-rules check before it?
<brendand> sil2100, it seems to be only click packages affected
<davmor2> Saviq: with silo 007 in place why would the videos scope carousel stop displaying video snapshots?  They are just blank grey tiles with a title now
<brendand> sil2100, maybe something broke in the --enable-dbus-probe tool
<jdstrand> plars: it seems like it goes from dropping letters to clock-app, but we don't verify the click rules are in effect when the clock app starts
<Saviq> davmor2, anything relevant in .cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log ?
<Saviq> davmor2, sounds like the thumbnail generation failed
<sil2100> brendand: then it might most possibly be the same issue we've been seeing already - I see jdstrand and plars are looking into it all the time
<jdstrand> oh
<jdstrand> plars: under 'testing ubuntu_clock_app' there is a 'reboot'
<davmor2> Saviq: the thumbnails are then in the video view where they are nolonger in carousel
<jdstrand> plars: oh no, I see after the reboot there is a /home/phablet/bin/check-clickhook-rules
<plars> jdstrand: yeah, sorry I'm in a meeting right now. It reboots before each new testsuite
<plars> jdstrand: which reruns the setup steps like phablet-config
<jdstrand> plars: yeah, disregard that
<jdstrand> seems like somewhere between adb-shell /home/phablet/bin/check-clickhook-rules and 10:19:58.379 ERROR proxies:410 - Introspect error on :1.74:/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: An AppArmor policy prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, 0 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.72" (uid=32011 pid=3746 comm="/usr/bin/python3 -m autopilot
<davmor2> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7961520/
<jdstrand> plars: I have to step into a meeting, but can you give me a link to check-clickhook-rules?
<Wellark> sil2100: did you have something for me?
<Saviq> davmor2, there's only one 'D-Bus error:  "Could not get thumbnail"'
<plars> jdstrand: here's the mp from yesterday that shows pretty clearly the change I made yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-add-aa-clickhook-check/+merge/229513
<Saviq> ah but that's for albums anyway
<Saviq> davmor2, I'll need to have a look
<sil2100> Wellark: hello! Most probably, yes, as indicator-network is having issues in our current images
<sil2100> Wellark: I suppose you are the right person to poke about this? :)
<Wellark> this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono/+bug/1352744
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352744 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "List of WiFi access point is empty" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> Wellark: it seems that after the last ofono update bug LP: #1352744 appeared
<Wellark> yeah. ok. I will investigate
<sil2100> Wellark: yes, it seems to segfault whenever the simcard is not inserted :)
<sil2100> Wellark: thanks!
<Wellark> actually there might be two bugs in that one
<Wellark> anyway.
<Wellark> I'll start triaging
<davmor2> Saviq: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-05-152139.png  vs  http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-05-152222.png
<popey> the contacts ui seems to have broken recently
<sil2100> Wellark: it might, we also saw many indicator-network crashes during smoketesting, which is using the ofono-phonesim-autostart
<sil2100> Wellark: just so you know
<davmor2> popey: how so?
<sil2100> People! Stop breaking things!
<popey> oh jees, this image is bad
<sil2100> popey: 173?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> blame tvoss
<davmor2> popey: other than the image being slightly bigger and closer to the first letter
<ogra_> he asked for ti
<ogra_> *it
<popey> http://imgur.com/EnFvIP8
<sil2100> Well, it also has a new UITK
<popey> text alignment is all wrong
<Wellark> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> popey: I think we need to blame bzoltan for that!
<sil2100> bzoltan: confess!
<popey> the clicks store has white arrow in the title
<popey> http://imgur.com/9C5elck
<popey> and white search icon
<sil2100> bzoltan, t1mp: could you take a look at the issues that popey is mentioning above ^ ?
<brendand> sil2100, hmm - so i don't have a problem after i run 'phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable'
<brendand> sil2100, are psivaa/plars sure that somehow didn't fail to run?
<brendand> sil2100, because it certainly looks like it
<sil2100> I think there was some lead once that something could have getting in the way with that
<ogra_> brendand, well, the consolelog should have the full info
<ogra_> (just hard to read there)
<brendand> ogra_, it does say it runs that
<brendand> ogra_, multiple times for some reason (maybe once per suite)
<brendand> although that's unneccesary
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> one per suite
<ogra_> it should also show the return value iirc
<ogra_> or at least spill an error if it fails
<mandel> sil2100, do you have the rights to trigger a rebuild ps job, one of the tests failed because the machine had a lot of load (http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-download-manager-ci/712/rebuild)
<mandel> sil2100, this MR - https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/content-disposition/+merge/228804
<davmor2> popey: it's black here but I have Saviq silo installed
<popey> i dont have any silos, vanila 173
<sil2100> mandel: yes, let me try that
<mandel> sil2100, awesome, thx
<davmor2> Saviq: okay so other than the carousel I don't see anything else that looks broken so far
<Saviq> davmor2, ok, I'll find out what's going on there, thanks
<sil2100> mandel: ok, retriggered
<mandel> sil2100, thx, really appreciate it
<davmor2> popey: on flo it looks fine
<sil2100> yw :)
<plars> brendand: that what failed to run?
<Saviq> davmor2, hmm showed up fine here...
<Saviq> davmor2, can you try searching for something and clearing the search then?
<brendand> plars,  'phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable'. i can see in the console log it did run
<plars> brendand: phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe does run as a setup step for each testsuite, yes
<davmor2> Saviq: sure
<brendand> plars, but it clearly wasn't succesful, somehow
<brendand> plars, i don't have any problem when running locally
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I admit everything .. i am a good person to blame for whatever reason :)
<plars> brendand: there is a problem with phablet-config that I have an MP for that fixes the fact that it will eat the errors if it fails
<plars> brendand: the very next thing we run after phablet-config autopilot runs a script from jdstrand to check that the aa-clickhook stuff was run properly. So if it phablet-config does fail, we should see the effects of it from that
<plars> brendand: all the logs I've looked at so far today indicate that it passed though. Are you finding one for certain that failed?
<brendand> plars, well the ci failures in 172 are all the same dbus error
<brendand> plars, which are identical to the ones you get if you didn't run phablet-config autopilot
<plars> brendand: but that's clearly not the problem in this case...
<bzoltan> sil2100: popey: let me check if the UITK is the source of that
<brendand> plars, well i can't reproduce it locally, so i've nothing else to suspect
<plars> brendand: so something else is going on
<plars> sergiusens: did you happen to look at my mp for phablet-config?
<jdstrand> plars: looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-add-aa-clickhook-check/+merge/229513, check-clickhook-rules is fine. is the adb-shell command perhaps ignoring an error or not displaying output (like the other issue we saw?)
<plars> jdstrand: adb-shell is just a wrapper for adb that lets us actually get the return code from a shell script that runs, and it does not eat output
<jdstrand> ok
<plars> jdstrand: if we ran adb directly, we wouldn't get the exit code
<jdstrand> plars: so, looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/656/consoleText, grep for 'testing ubuntu_clock_app'. you'll see the tests failing due to autopilot down below
<plars> jdstrand: right, that's the one I'm looking at right now
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, I won't make it for the evening meeting today - could you lead it in my stead? :)
<jdstrand> plars: is it possible somewhere between check-clickhook-rules and the first failure that a click is getting installed?
<ogra_> sil2100, lol, because its a tricky one ?
<ogra_> :)
<jdstrand> plars: (the first check-clickhook-rules under 'testing ubuntu_clock_app' that is
<jdstrand> )
<plars> jdstrand: no, we don't install any clicks, unless the test case itself is doing it
<jdstrand> plars: would we see in this output if it is?
<plars> jdstrand: I don't know what clock app tests are doing internally, but I seriously doubt they have it installing a click app
<sil2100> ogra_: of course!
<jdstrand> I'm starting to suspect that while the profiles have the autopilot rule, the cache file may not
<jdstrand> plars: I have to step into a meeting, but I'm going to need some more output. I'll give you a script after my meeting. will I be able to run it as root?
<plars> jdstrand: certainly. I'm still trying to reproduce this here too
<davmor2> popey: your bug about twitter in the indicator, did you notice that the osd notification actually has the avatars in :)
<jdstrand> plars: I'm not super confident in the timestamps at this point due to: Aug  5 09:30:46 ubuntu-phablet ntpdate[2552]: step time server 91.189.89.199 offset 1406642012.683614 sec
<jdstrand> plars: (timestamps are used when compiling policy so we can use cache files)
<jdstrand> plars: my script will attempt to see if that is the issue
 * jdstrand -> meeting
<boiko> sil2100: is there any thing I need to do on silo 15 now, or is it just a matter of having a core dev to ack the packaging changes now?
<t1mp> popey: about the color of the back button, did you notice issues with that in apps as well? or dash only?
<popey> t1mp: its fine in dialer, messaging
<t1mp> popey: ok, thanks
<popey> np
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can silo 6 be published, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: did that for sil
<Mirv> while publishing qt declarative as well
<oSoMoN> Mirv, awesome, thanks!
<oSoMoN> Mirv, sil2100: can I have a silo for line 47, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done, but be sure to clean the previous webbrowser app silo as soon as it has migrated
<oSoMoN> Mirv, of course, thanks!
<popey> sil2100: it's not possible to uninstall apps on 173
<popey> davmor2: ^
<ogra_> popey, are you sure that wasnt there on 172 ?
<ogra_> i mean ... the changeset is three packages for 173 ... (plus language updates)
<popey> i dont know
<popey> so entirely possible
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: I need to reflash to clear out the silos so I'll do 172 and see what happens there
<ogra_> davmor2, thanks ... i dont think it can be 173 specific
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> tvoss: hello
<davmor2> ogra_: actually can you give me write access to the silo spreadsheet so I can mark QA approved please or mark line 25 as done thanks :)
<ogra_> davi dont know if i can :/ or how i would
<ogra_> *davmor2 ^^
<davmor2> ogra_: haha no worries definitely a job for sil2100 then
<ogra_> i think you need robru for that
<ogra_> or sil2100 yeah
 * sil2100 does that
<sil2100> davmor2: I'll give ya access
<sil2100> davmor2: now switch it yourself ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: ta
<davmor2> oh get you with your fancy granted :)
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: Done granted :)
<Mirv> sil2100: hey MOTU :) could you ack this universe pkg? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.10.20140805-0ubuntu1.diff
<Saviq> davmor2, thanks!
<Saviq> let's land this!
<Saviq> who wants to push the button on silo 7? ;)
<Mirv> I can, but it'll need packaging acks
<Saviq> Mirv, I can strong-arm mterry to get you those :)
<Mirv> Saviq: give him https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-007-2-publish/34/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_8.00+14.10.20140805-0ubuntu1.diff
<Saviq> mterry, have a look please ↑?
 * mterry looks
<sergiusens> slangasek: can you help me out with http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=sergiusens ? preNewing
<Mirv> sergiusens: seb promised to try to do that but didn't get to that
<mterry> Saviq, Mirv: from a debian-packaging POV, seems fine
<sergiusens> Mirv: yeah, that's why I started to roll; not sure who preNew queues work or if archive admins get to notice them
 * Mirv should not start straight after vac with days this long
<Mirv> mterry: thanks. if you don't mind, there'd be a smaller https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_messaging-app_0.1+14.10.20140805-0ubuntu1.diff too
<sergiusens> s/who/how/
<Mirv> sergiusens: they're completely manual, the admin needs to check the packaging and eg. copyright headers (seemed fine to me)
<sergiusens> Mirv: yeah, well rsalveti did review the packaging; but the message says to explicitly wait for an archive admin
<sergiusens> :-)
<cjwatson> the preNEW thing is kind of unnecessary nonsense for source uploads anyway
<cjwatson> they're going to land in actual NEW
<cjwatson> it's only new binaries that need prior care because the copy buggily bypasses NEW right now
<cjwatson> I think we should stop bothering with preNEW for new sources, and only keep it for new binaries
<sergiusens> I'll leave yo your discretion then
<sergiusens> or a core devs if it's fine
<Mirv> taking a note of what colin says and pushing publish
<Mirv> since ricardo reviewed it anyway
<mterry> Mirv, for messaging-app...  (A) the new build-dep should be sorted into the list and (B) "cd obj-$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE); ctest -V" should be "cd obj-$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) && ctest -V" so that we notice when obj-* isn't created where we expect it.  I'm not sure they are stop-the-line problems at this point in the silo process, but I would normally needs-fixing an MP for them
<Mirv> mterry: I think sil2100 wants the messaging AP fix in sooner rather than later, but let's get renato___ / boiko to promise they care of those points A and B in the next merge request
<camako> kgunn, plz ignore the failure above... It didn't fail.
<mterry> Mirv, sure; they aren't showstoppers
<kgunn> ack
<Mirv> thanks. I'll file a bug against messaging-app
<Mirv> renato___ / boiko: filed bug #1352976 for that
<ubot5> bug 1352976 in messaging-app "Fix small packaging issues as reported in review" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1352976
<elopio> Mirv: I've top-approved the autopilot branch.
<Mirv> elopio: thanks. now it'll need a packaging ack still but I'll let someone else handle it or alternatively I'll look pinging some core dev about it in the morning.
<elopio> Mirv: I'll ask for a review there. I am eager to get this branch released :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<popey> davmor2: ogra_ uninstalling is broken in 170 too
 * popey goes afk for evening merriment
<davmor2> popey: can you quickly check if you install an app if it shows in the click store as available still too, that would then confirm my theory of they broke the updater on the scope
<popey> ok
 * popey installs riddling
<popey> shows as installed
<popey> in both store and click scope
<davmor2> let me try that again then
<camako> kgunn, ignore failure msg.. It succeeded. Now starting unity-mir, papi, qtmir...
* robru_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<popey> really afk now
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can I have a silo for line 32 please? it’s an oxide landing, no MR associated, need to copy the source package from the phablet-team PPA to the silo, once assigned
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I also need silo 8 to be published, when you have a moment. Thanks!
<davmor2> popey: from click list net.launchpad.click-webapps.googleplus	6 ,  and in the store http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-05-174829.png
<davmor2> if I go out of the store and then back in it shows as installed though
<robru> oSoMoN, published
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome!
<oSoMoN> robru, have you seen my request a few lines above to get a silo for line 32 for the oxide landing?
<robru> oSoMoN, no sorry, just waking up ;-)
<oSoMoN> robru, « sil2100, hey, can I have a silo for line 32 please? it’s an oxide landing, no MR associated, need to copy the source package from the phablet-team PPA to the silo, once assigned »
<robru> oSoMoN, ok you got silo 6
<robru> oSoMoN, oh, did you need *me* to copy the source package?
<oSoMoN> robru, yeah, I guess I don’t have permissions to copy to a silo PPA
<robru> oSoMoN, you want this package from this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oSoMoN> robru, yep, from this PPA, only the oxide-qt package, not the webbrowser-app one
<robru> oSoMoN, ok, submitted the copy, should show up soon
<oSoMoN> robru, excellent, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, silo 17 has the reset stuff?
<oSoMoN> robru, did you do a binary copy? I was told it has to be a source copy, because the phablet-team PPA doesn’t build against utopic-proposed
<robru> oh crap
<robru> oSoMoN, ugh, ok I need to assign a new silo, 6 is shot
<oSoMoN> :/
<Wellark> hey, guys. do we need to land this separately or could we just have it as part of silo 1 ?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/lp1352744/+merge/229665
<Wellark> which is ready to land as soon as people can test it (that bug is causing also the current stuff in silo 1 to fail to start)
<robru> Wellark, you're welcome to add that to silo 1, but it looks like somebody tried to publish silo 1 already, so adding that means you have to retest everything else that's already in silo 1
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, looks like it... i wasn't quite ready to prepare that, wanted to figure out the CI failures
<kenvandine> which are clearly all unrelated to those branches :/
<robru> oSoMoN, ok, did a source copy into silo 15
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN, you're welcome
<robru> oSoMoN, dunno, the build job is being weird, anyway you can watch the real builds here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+packages
<oSoMoN> robru, yeah, that’s what I usually do
<jdstrand> plars: ok, can you insert this after the aa-clickhook run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7962896/
<boiko> Mirv: thanks for the bug report, I'll fix that one
<jdstrand> plars: or something similar to it. that is going to be very chatty-- maybe redirect to a file per app? I'll let you decide how to report it
<jdstrand> plars: (that needs to be run as root)
<Wellark> robru: we now have the fix separately in silo 6
<plars> jdstrand: sure, one min
<jdstrand> plars: that is only going to be useful on a test run that has the problem unfortunately
<jdstrand> plars: you could make the output conditional on if the tests fail. but again, up to you
<tvoss> davmor2, ping
<davmor2> tvoss: yeap sorry tea got in the way it's installed I just need to get an app on and test it
<tvoss> davmor2, browser for the win
<davmor2> tvoss: indeed but if it doesn't work with the apps it's pointless ;)
<davmor2> tvoss: still having the same issue with location indicator so I don't know if that is going to knock the gps off or not
<davmor2> tvoss I have a fix \o/
<plars> jdstrand: btw, you've probably already looked at it, but what do you make of the errors in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/661/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_clock_app/application-click-com.ubuntu.clock_clock_1.0.474.log/*view*/
<davmor2> tvoss: now the wierd news.  So here maps app, asked twice for location,  Once black and white the old webbrowser request and once in colour with a green comfirm button which I assume is the location service.  However when I opened mpas.google.com I didn't get the second request
<plars> ex:
<plars> process 3467: arguments to dbus_connection_unref() were incorrect, assertion "connection->generation == _dbus_current_generation" failed in file ../../dbus/dbus-connection.c line 2777.
<plars> This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.
<davmor2> tvoss: I'm assuming that is because the browser already had permission from here mapps app?
<tvoss> davmor2, yup
<davmor2> tvoss: I rebooted and tried maps.google.com from the browser again and it again only asked once for permission, trying here maps app again now
<tvoss> davmor2, that's actually great, your answer is cached :)
<tvoss> davmor2, or better: your previous answer is cached
<tvoss> davmor2, so with that: rm -rf ~./local/share/UbuntuLocationService to remove the trust db
<tvoss> davmor2, ideally, the first prompt (within the browser) wouldn't look so much like the actual trust prompt
<jdstrand> plars: you mean the dconf errors? confined apps aren't allowed to use gsettings
<jdstrand> plars: the shm stuff is normal and expected
<davmor2> tvoss: I get them in this order http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-05-192152.png  and then http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-05-192837.png  none of the mapping apps or browser show the second one after it has been selected once.  I'm not sure if that is desired behaviour though, once per app at least I would of assumed
<jibel> ToyKeeper, davmor2 could one of you test silo 6
<jibel> ?
<tvoss> davmor2, can you retry please, with prior removing ~/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService and rebooting?
<davmor2> tvoss: that was
<tvoss> davmor2, so expected behavior is one actual trust prompt *per* app. So if you open the nokia here app from the store, you should see a trust prompt (colored buttons). If you then go to the browser and open google maps, you should see the trust prompt again
<plars> jdstrand: oh, I actually just managed to reproduce this at home!
<davmor2> tvoss: I see the http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-05-192152.png every time I open anything that needs location as before.  http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-05-192837.png  I only saw this once opening here maps from the store
<tvoss> davmor2, so the first one comes from the webengine, and thus is the same for webapps and the browser
<tvoss> davmor2, the second is issued by the location service
<ToyKeeper> jibel: Trying silo 006 now...
<davmor2> tvoss: the first is the one I see on every app and browser the second I've only seen once
<plars> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7963444/
<jibel> ToyKeeper, thank you
<jibel> Wellark, ^
<tvoss> davmor2, let me quickly retry here
<davmor2> ToyKeeper: thanks, I'm looking at 7 currently
<tvoss> davmor2, could you make sure that your local nokia here app isn't running unconfined?
<davmor2> tvoss: sure how?
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: please, ping if you encounter any problems
<ToyKeeper> Wellark: So far it looks great...  appears to fix the network indicator issues completely.
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: it should :)
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: there was an unfortunate non-discovered bug in indicator-network which just happened to surface it self after the last ofono landing
<Wellark> we are now updating the test plans to make sure this kind of stuff does not happen in the future
<Wellark> Saviq: did you land that dash-as-app silo?
<sil2100> o/
<Wellark> once silo6 is landed we should try to land silo 1
<sil2100> robru, ogra_: so, what's the status? Did you fix everything magically while I was away?
<sil2100> robru, ogra_: I don't accept 'no' as an answer
<robru> sil2100, oh yep, totally, next image will be 100% green
<davmor2> hey sil2100 is that you saying hello or goodbye these waves all look the same to me ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, yup, even retroactiverly ... we decided t declare 170 as not broken :P
<robru> ogra_, yeah, we promoted that one, didn't we?
<sil2100> ogra_: oh, 170 was not b0rken? :O
<ogra_> robru, indeed
<jdstrand> plars: which app failed?
 * sil2100 smells lies
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> haha
<Wellark> sil2100, robru, ogra_: silo 1 also fixes the RootState::updateNetworkingIcon() crash in indicator-network that has been bugging us during smoke testing
<sil2100> Wellark: \o/
<tvoss> davmor2, so working flawlessly here
<sil2100> davmor2: hah ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, well, nothing new came up in the meeting ... we have to wait for apparmor and the indicator fix .... and then judge the qt4 dropping
<tvoss> davmor2, should we jump on a hangout real quick and I show you what I'm doing?
<robru> Wellark, right but it needs to be rebuilt after the other conflicting silo lands
<plars> jdstrand: I was running clock_app and camera_app tests only after a fresh install
<ogra_> the above looks good at least :)
<ogra_> one down
<plars> jdstrand: they both failed
<Wellark> robru: true.
<davmor2> tvoss: sure give me 5 minutes
<tvoss> davmor2, ack
<sil2100> robru: so, anyway, we seem to be 'almost ready' for RTM in CI-Train, I'll just make a few more tests but it's good in overall
<robru> sil2100, how is it looking? what changes will I need to make in the dashboard / queuebot?
<ogra_> sil2100, so unless apparmor magically fixes itself and qt4 dropping has no side effects at all it smells like traincon-0
<sil2100> ogra_: ;/ but did you guys hear any updates on this apparmor situation? Is there at least any lead on what can be the cause?
<ogra_> no, but plars and jdstrand are actively working on it
<ogra_> (see backlog)
<jdstrand> plars: you ran aa-clickhook -f --include=...? and your check-click-hook script returned 0?
<sil2100> robru: mostly only cosmetic changes, there will be one additional column needed but in overall most things stay the same
<jdstrand> plars: basically, what I am seeing here is that the cache files have a newer timestamp by 44.5 years than the policy files
<sil2100> robru: there is some risk involved that when I remove the bazillion workarounds that I had to implement to test this on dogfood it will stop working, but we'll deal with it fast ;)
<robru> sil2100, k, when you get a chance can you email me some of the details? I need to know things like a) where will the json files live, b) what's the PPA link, c) jenkins job links, etc, that way I can hook up all the frontend bits
<jdstrand> actually, I think I need one more debugging item
<sil2100> robru: sure
<ToyKeeper> Wellark: The only odd bit I see is that, on one device, the signal bar icon stays visible in flight mode, and on another device that disappears in flight mode.
<ogra_> ToyKeeper, did you wait long enough ? the UI updates for that are often really slow
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: the panel icons will get a lot of love in silo 1
<Wellark> hopefully I get it landed today
<ToyKeeper> ogra_: Yes, on one it was almost immediate; the other still hasn't hidden the icon after ~5 minutes.
<Wellark> silo 6 just fixes the crash and all of the problems that come with it
<jdstrand> plars: I'm really uncomfortable with these timestamps. why is the time so off?
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, silo 6 looks awesome.
<ogra_> wow, 5 mins is surely not normal
<plars> jdstrand: no idea, that's just how it came up
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: just wait when you see silo 6 on a dual sim device ;)
<ogra_> i have seen the "dripping coffe filter icon" show up for ~1min befor the mobile bars went away
<ogra_> but never 5min
<ToyKeeper> Wellark: Hmm, will try moving my other sim over to take a look.
<Wellark> just need to land silo 6 first
<Wellark> otherwise silo 1 keeps crashing just the same
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: teaser http://imgur.com/XK0fEWt
<ToyKeeper> I got a little distracted by a regression in 173...  looks like the task switcher no longer handles the only-one-app-running case correctly (again).  It doesn't 3D-ify things, so it looks a little confusing.
<jdstrand> plars: did you comment on if aa-clickhook --include=... was run successfully and if your check passed?
<plars> jdstrand: seems like maybe ntpdateis running at some point after boot
<plars> jdstrand: yes, the checks passed fine
<plars> jdstrand: but what I'm wondering is if that ran before the ntpdate ran and corrected the time
<plars> jdstrand: so what if we came up after install with a *really* old time on the device
<jdstrand> plars: if you ran the test again now, does it still fail?
<plars> jdstrand: I don't know, probably hit or miss like all the others. I still have the device in the state where the tests left it though in case we need to get anything else off it
<plars> jdstrand: so it seems like sometimes right after install, the phone has a datestamp of Jan 12, 1970
<jdstrand> plars: right. I have a feeling that is related, since we do all kinds of timestamp checks when loading cache files
<nik90> sil2100: we got a bug in image #173 due to the latest ui-toolkit, bug 1353048
<ubot5> bug 1353048 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Header icon colors are white and barely visible in the Unity8 Dash" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353048
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: please leave a comment to the MP and state which device you used for testing and what is the test result
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/lp1352744/+merge/229665
<ToyKeeper> Wellark: Looks nice, but the SIM card names don't seem to be used in apps other than the settings app.
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: that's being worked on
<sil2100> nik90: yes, we noticed it earlier, bzoltan1 is aware of it... let me read the backlog
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: actually indicator-network won't show up the sim names on devices with silo6 yet
<Wellark> that's the next one
<Wellark> we just need to get the items in now
<Wellark> and then add labels throughout the system
<nik90> sil2100: ok
<jdstrand> plars: there seems to be data missing from the syslog
<jdstrand> plars: ie, I can't see that the clock apparmor profile is loaded into the kernel
<jdstrand> plars: can you adjust the infrastructure to run this as early as you can: sysctl -w kernel.printk_ratelimit=0
<jdstrand> plars: that will disable kernel rate limiting
<jdstrand> plars: that is something we will permanently want in the test infrastructure
<jdstrand> sil2100, ogra_: can you point me at the last known good test run?
<plars> jdstrand: sure, but couldn't that have a negative effect if we get something spamming?
<plars> jdstrand: and which syslog are you looking at? I don't think I sent you one from this run
<ogra_> jdstrand, 162 or 165, not sure without looking deeper
<jdstrand> plars: I was looking at 656, which was the failed one from ealier
<plars> jdstrand: from one of the recent successful runs, I see a bunch of failed ntpdate calls (also seen here) and then: Aug  5 15:00:57 ubuntu-phablet ntpdate[2836]: step time server 91.189.89.199 offset 8.587277 sec
<jdstrand> plars: it might have a negative side-effect if something spams, but it is known that we can lose valuable information without it. I think it is an appropriate default so disable rate limiting in a testing environment so we don't lose anything
<plars> which is way more reasonable
<plars> so something is resetting the clock inconsistently
<jdstrand> plars: ah yes, that was what I was wondering- if successful ones had good clocks and unsuccessful ones had bad
<plars> jdstrand: yep
<plars> jdstrand: what's really funny, is that during these two tests I tried locally, they both failed, and I have two entries for: Aug  5 18:35:08 ubuntu-phablet ntpdate[2716]: step time server 91.189.89.199 offset 1406238958.132842 sec
<plars> jdstrand: so either the hwclock never got set and it lost it across the reboot before the next test, or something reset it again
<jdstrand> plars: I see /etc/init/hwclock-save.conf
<tvoss> sil2100, still around?
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, more or less
<jdstrand> plars: it should run in runlevel 0 and 6, so a reboot shoud trigger it, if the machine goes down cleanly
<plars> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# hwclock
<plars> Mon 12 Jan 1970 09:22:57 PM UTC  -1.029365 seconds
<tvoss> sil2100, I have to remerge qtmir and qtmir-gles in silo10
<tvoss> could use some help with the twins stuff
<plars> jdstrand: I think perhaps the reboot bit is calling adb reboot, rather than trying to rely on the OS to reboot
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, let me take a look at that silo
<jdstrand> plars: I can keep digging to autoritatively determine the series of events that are causing the problem. I feel like we are going to want to have the clock fixed regardless and doing that will resolve this
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-location/+bug/1352930  jibel did an updated version of the gps indicator
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1352930 in indicator-location (Ubuntu) "GPS checkbox doesn't stay checked" [High,Confirmed]
<tvoss> sil2100, just pushed the updated gles branch
<jdstrand> plars: oh, that would make some sense. you could prior to adb reboot do 'start hwclock-save' and see if that helps
<davmor2> sil2100: that's incase it isn't the same issues as it was before
<plars> jdstrand: indeed, I think the clock issues have to be the root cause, but why on earth would we need to jump through all these extra hoops for CI? This is something that it seems could potentially hit others
<plars> what made us get into this situation where the date is coming up bad
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, does the silo need reconfiguration? Or did you only push to already existing branches?
<tvoss> sil2100, only to already existing branches
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, let me add that to the list, but not a blocker right?
<tvoss> sil2100, so we should just need a rebuild for qtmir and qtmir-gles
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, doing then :)
<jdstrand> plars: yeah, I don't have answers to those questions, except to say that people don't usually adb reboot their device, and if they do, it isn't often, so if this is an intermittent failure that doesn't happen for regular people, maybe they just reboot?
<davmor2> sil2100: no just a known issue, that should be monitored closely as currently it might be knocking gps off until tvoss's location service lands fingers crossed for latter tonight or tomorrow am
<jdstrand> s/happen/happen often/
<plars> jdstrand: no, more likely they don't reboot it at all unless they hard-power it off
<plars> ogra_: any ideas on the clock?^
<jdstrand> right, I would think that would still not save the hwclock
<jdstrand> but maybe we run some stuff on power button press
<plars> jdstrand: I'm not opposed to working around this if we really have to, but I think we should understand how we got here and ensure we're not just hiding the bug from ourselves in the future.
<jdstrand> plars: yes, I agree
<jdstrand> that is a good point
<plars> we've been asked to do things like that before, and resisted, and learned that it was a real bug after all :)
<jdstrand> sure, that makes sense
<plars> jdstrand: but I wouldn't think it's apparmor's fault either here. But it makes me wonder if my thinking is backwards.... if we push those aa-clickhook changes when the date is set to 1970, and then the date gets updated, wouldn't apparmor have even more urgency to update what it has cached?
<jdstrand> plars: well, that is the thing-- I don't have enough data to say what is exactly happening
<jdstrand> plars: I need the sysctl in place to do that
<jdstrand> I can say that the cache files are newer than the policy files by 44 years
<Wellark> can we now land silo 6 as ToyKeeper has tested on relevant devices?
<Wellark> I will try to get tedg to set the silo as "Testing done"
<ToyKeeper> Wellark: That happened about 23 minutes ago.
<plars> jdstrand: where can I find the cache files? I still have that system booted at my desk right now
<Wellark> ToyKeeper: I didn't get the memo..
<Wellark> ;)
<Wellark> ok. great
<Wellark> thanks!
<jdstrand> plars: /var/cache/apparmor
<ToyKeeper> Wellark: Do you get notices from queuebot?
<jdstrand> plars: I think I see the issue
<jdstrand> elif os.lstat(hook_full).st_mtime > os.stat(profile).st_mtime:
<jdstrand> # If the profile exists, but the hook symlink is newer, we need to
<jdstrand> # regenerate it. Click may update the symlink from time to time, so
<jdstrand> # we need to handle this (LP: #1291549)
<jdstrand> ...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1291549 in click-apparmor (Ubuntu) "Apps don't start if click packages update without version number bump" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291549
<ToyKeeper> Wellark: The last silo 6 notice I saw was: -queuebot/#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: landing-006 (pete-woods, Wellark) Migration: One package at least is not available at the destination. indicator-network (0.5.1+14.10.20140805-0ubuntu1) is in the proposed pocket.  (indicator-network)
<jdstrand> meh bug bot
<jdstrand> plars: notice, that check is '>'
<nik90> hey guys what's up with all the clock app tests failing in the dashboard?
<jdstrand> plars: the timestamps are all the same
<nik90> I haven't made any change to the AP tests for sometime now
<jdstrand> (1970)
<jdstrand> well, but the profile has the code, so that isn't it
<Wellark> robru: plz help to debug silo 6
<jdstrand> yeah, I need more data
<robru> Wellark, what's wrong with silo 6?
<Wellark> robru: the status is weird
<Wellark> In silo landing-006. Migration: One package at least is not available at the destination. indicator-network (0.5.1+14.10.20140805-0ubuntu1) is in the proposed pocket.
<jdstrand> plars: I need to know when the clock app profile was loaded so I can compare it to the timestamps in the paste you gave me
<robru> Wellark, yes... that is completely unremarkable.
<tvoss> davmor2, found the issue
<davmor2> tvoss: \o/
<tvoss> sil2100, so once the packages are built, we have to adjust the changelog entry in the gles-branch, correct?
<Wellark> robru: ok. silo 1 needs a rebuild.
<Wellark> robru: oh, wait.. I need to update the unity8 dependency version
<robru> Wellark, don't rebuild silo 1 until after 6 is merged.
 * Wellark wonders what is the latest version of unity8
<Wellark> queuebot: where unity8
<Wellark> ;(
<jdstrand> plars: ok, I think I have it. we precompile apparmor policy for clicks shipped on the device. those have a timestamp of today. with aa-clickhook is run, the policy is regenerated, but the clock is still at 1970. when the parser goes to load the policy, it sees the cache files from 2014 and the policy with a timestamp of 1970 and so it skips them
<plars> jdstrand: ah, that makes some sense
<plars> jdstrand: so we are actually pushing what it believes to be an older policy
<plars> jdstrand: that sounds plausible
<jdstrand> ok, I've definitely convinced myself that we need to fix the clock :)
<plars> :)
<plars> ogra_, sil2100: any ideas how we are timetraveling?
<plars> ogra_, sil2100: it looks like we've created a paradox in the universe, and apparmor is trying to prevent a temporal rift from killing us all. Thanks to jdstrand and his excellent code that prevents the universe from being torn asunder
<jdstrand> heh
<sil2100> :O
<kgunn> robru: hey there, is there a way you could move the mir stuff to a new silo, we've been dorking around with symbol stuff...we're thinking 2 of the rdeps we're trying to build are getting hung up on some residue
<sil2100> wow
<plars> with all the systemd related problems, I blame that. And it got update in 164 right before we started hitting this :)
<robru> kgunn, you mean silo 9? yeah I can do that
<sil2100> plars, jdstrand: ok guys, this sounds like a really crazy bug
<plars> sil2100: nah, I just made it sound much more serious in hopes someone would fix it :)
<jdstrand> its actually probably a simple bug, it was just hard to triage
<jdstrand> well, triage to the point were someone can really now dig in
<robru> cjwatson, infinity, stgraber: anybody around to ack a new binary package? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-service_0.1.1+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> Indeed, as no one would suspect the timing of the clickhook to being a bit unfortunate
<plars> but apparmor is doing the right thing - it's not updating to the "new" profile from 1970
<Saviq> Wellark, fwiw, your unity8 branch in silo 1 isn't reviewed yet
<jdstrand> it would've been ok if we didn't precompile policy
<Saviq> Wellark, so it will only land tomorrow at the earliest
<jdstrand> for some definition of 'ok'
<jdstrand> the clock would still be off and who knows what other issues that might cause
<jdstrand> sil2100: yeah, as plars said, it isn't click-apparmor or apparmor's fault. we need to have a clock that is not 44 years off :P
<jdstrand> for today, we needed it to be less than a few hours off
<davmor2> sil2100: did you answer tvoss?
<jdstrand> (since each new image recompiles the cache files for pre-caching)
<jdstrand> s/new image/new image generation/
<Wellark> Saviq: i thought dednick reviewed it already, but OK.
<Saviq> Wellark, I asked him today and he said he didn't test it yet, will make sure this happens tomorrow
<robru> kgunn, you're in 7 now
<sil2100> tvoss: ah, yes, sorry, missed that - we need to make sure the versions are the same
<davmor2> plars: that or jdstrand is actually the Doctor
<plars> davmor2: no, then the clock would be off by the *other* direction
<plars> which would actually be ok for this
<davmor2> plars: no he can go anywhere in time, it's a big squirmy wormy, timey whimy thing it's hard to explain ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, do we have a version, yet?
<sil2100> tvoss: yeah, let me get it (still building though)
<sil2100> tvoss: 0.4.0+14.10.20140805.1-0ubuntu1
<tvoss> sil2100, pushed
<sil2100> tvoss: excellent
<plars> jdstrand, sil2100: interesting, here's a line from syslog during boot in a good run. vs a bad run respectively:
<plars> Jul 31 23:50:51 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [    2.315092] rtc-pm8xxx rtc-pm8xxx: setting system clock to 2014-07-31 23:50:47 UTC (1406850647)
<plars> [    2.191240] rtc-pm8xxx rtc-pm8xxx: setting system clock to 1970-01-12 20:38:34 UTC (1024714)
<plars> nm, I guess that's just confirming what we already suspected, that the hwclock is wrong on boot in some cases
<Saviq> robru, hey, we're down to 1 utopic&&amd64 vm on s-jenkins, do you know if anything can be done about that?
<Saviq> this one seems to be stuck launching http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-utopic-server-amd64-1/? :|
<Saviq> camako, FYI, unity-mir is deprecated, probably doesn't make sense to update it any more
<Saviq> we should be cleaning it up from distro
<robru> Saviq, nope, try Ursinha for that one
<Ursinha> moi?
<Saviq> oui
<Ursinha> :)
<robru> Ursinha, vanguard ;-)
<Saviq>  we're down to 1 utopic&&amd64 vm on s-jenkins, do you know if anything can be done about that?
<Saviq>  this one seems to be stuck launching http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/ps-utopic-server-amd64-1/? :|
<Saviq> Ursinha, ↑
<Ursinha> ah, I'm not vanguard anymore, but I can have a look :)
<Ursinha> Saviq: let me see
<Saviq> Ursinha, /topic says you are ;)
<Saviq> robru, ah, sorry, misread the "Train" in /topic
<Ursinha> Saviq: yeah, I forgot changing that :) it's my fault, I'll reply the request :P
<robru> Saviq, no worries. I'm vanguard sometimes, but I don't actually know about this request ;-)
<robru> Wellark, ok, merged 6 and rebuilding 1.
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<robru> Wellark, you're welcome!
<rsalveti> robru: mind reconfiguring silo 3?
<robru> rsalveti, can do
<robru> rsalveti, well there's a build job running by jhodapp, is that on purpose?
<jhodapp> yes
<jhodapp> if it needs a reconfigure you can kill the build
<rsalveti> jhodapp: robru: sorry, we can reconfigure after the build
<rsalveti> no worries
<rsalveti> just added 2 extra src packages to the silo
<jhodapp> ok cool
<robru> rsalveti, ah ok, yeah if there's no changes toe xisting source packages, lets let those build then reconfigure after. just ping me when the build is done
<rsalveti> sure, thanks
<tedg> robru, Can I get a silo for Line 30 please?
<robru> tedg, ok you gto #6
<tedg> robru, Great, thanks!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<jhodapp> robru, we need a reconfigure on silo 3 after all
<robru> ah, manual upload. ok
<rsalveti> great, just missing android now
<rsalveti> testing on every device now
<rsalveti> ogra_mobile: on krillin? :-)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: for some reason my videos didn't pick my recorded video
<rsalveti> the scopes
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah I think it might be the scopes...because gallery app pics up the video
<jhodapp> rsalveti, but not entirely sure...if you close the camera-app the scopes pick up the new video
<davmor2> rsalveti: check the permissions and then on the video scope do a search
<nik90> rsalveti, jhodapp: I saw my recorded video in the video scope. however on clicking it to play open the mediaplayer app, but the apps shows an error dialog that no video was selected to play it
<rsalveti> yeah, worked fine from file manager
<davmor2> it might just be that the scope needs to be triggered to search again
<jhodapp> nik90, I've seen that too
<rsalveti> permission is fine
<rsalveti> lol, yeah
<rsalveti> it works as soon I hit search
<jhodapp> scope bug then I guess
<davmor2> rsalveti, jhodapp: Media scanner scope bug it does a search initially on boot I don't know when it is triggered to look for videos after that
<rsalveti> right
<jhodapp> davmor2, it should be triggered to monitor the directory for filesystem event changes
<davmor2> jhodapp: but then when does the scope know to update, does media scanner say I have a new file show it?
<jhodapp> davmor2, that I don't know how it works
<jhodapp> davmor2, there should be some trigger because when you copy videos over with MTP, the scopes update
<davmor2> jhodapp: but only when there are no videos on the device I think I could be wrong though
<jhodapp> davmor2, I'm pretty sure all of the time
<davmor2> jhodapp: ah fair enough
<jhodapp> davmor2, unless that's changed recently
<jhodapp> davmor2, only one way to find out :)
<davmor2> anyway way passed my EOD night all
<jhodapp> later davmor2
<rsalveti> we should probably kick an image soon
<rsalveti> quite many changes
<rsalveti> robru: is that planned?
<ogra_mobile> rsalveti, shhhh !
<rsalveti> ogra_mobile: what, talking about dragon ball
<ogra_mobile> lol
<rsalveti> robru: ogra_mobile: will trigger a new build in ~23 min if that is fine
<ogra_mobile> sure, go ahead
<rsalveti> great
<jhodapp> rsalveti, building qtubuntu-camera for silo 3
<veebers> robru, thomi: when you have a moment I have a query re: changes in archive vs what's in trunk and release
<tvoss> davmor2, in case you are *still* around: silo 10 is good to go
<slangasek> sergiusens: sorry, I was just EOD here at the sprint when you pinged me - does http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=sergiusens still need a look?
<Saviq> robru, can we have a reconf on silo 7 please? added qtmir-gles there
<robru> veebers, Saviq: sorry in meeting, one sec
<Saviq> nw
<veebers> robru: nw, I knew that :-)
<veebers> robru: I'm not sure what to do with this changeset as it seems to be applied against the lp:autopilot/1.5 release branch but not lp:trunk (http://launchpadlibrarian.net/181532211/autopilot_1.5.0%2B14.10.20140716-0ubuntu1_1.5.0%2B14.10.20140716-0ubuntu2.diff.gz)
<robru> slangasek, you here?? ;-) ^^
<veebers> robru: so, I can merge it into 1.5 ok, but then it won't exist in the trunk codebase, will that cause an issue?
<slangasek> veebers: merge it both places, please :)
<slangasek> I can raise an MP if needed
<robru> veebers, well, it's not really applied against 'trunk' or 'the 1.5 branch', it's applied against what's in distro.
<robru> veebers, yeah, so syncing it everywhere is ideal
<Ursinha> Saviq: other two utopic amd64 nodes might be corrupted, we're looking into it
<Saviq> Ursinha, ok thanks
<veebers> robru: ack, that makes sense thanks. I hope I can do it it in a way that doesn't cause conflicts :-)
<slangasek> veebers: it would be awfully lovely from my POV if there were not two branches to merge to in the first place
<Saviq> slangasek, as you're around, can you tell me what the process is for dropping a package from archives (unity-mir)?
<slangasek> veebers: and certainly I do not expect you to have any difficulty with merge conflicts
<slangasek> Saviq: source package?
<robru> Saviq, reconfiguring 7
<Saviq> slangasek, unity-mir, yup
<Saviq> robru, yes please
<Saviq> slangasek, got replaced by qtmir already
<robru> rsalveti, oops, was in meeting. image build fine by me
<robru> rsalveti, want me to do it?
<rsalveti> robru: great, that would be awesome
<robru> Saviq, i meant, it's happening ;-)
<robru> rsalveti, ok. right now?
<slangasek> Saviq: file a bug against the package; subscribe ~ubuntu-archiev
<rsalveti> robru: yeah
<slangasek> Saviq: file a bug against the package; subscribe ~ubuntu-archive
<robru> rsalveti, ok, on it
<veebers> slangasek: ack
<Saviq> robru, ah, 7 looked like ? ;)
<Saviq> slangasek, will do, thanks
<robru> Saviq, hehe
<robru> slangasek, oh, can you ack a new binary package? I know you are just relaxing with tons of free time right now ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-2-publish/62/artifact/packaging_changes_address-book-service_0.1.1+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1.diff
<slangasek> robru: currently reviewing ciborium
<slangasek> loving the naming schemes, btw :)
<rsalveti> robru: thanks
<robru> rsalveti, you're welcome
<slangasek> sergiusens: oh, but I am reminded that new source packages don't need to be pre-reviewed
<slangasek> sergiusens: so please feel free to publish this in the normal way and I'll pick it up from there
<cjwatson> I thought somebody already had
<sergiusens> slangasek: it's been published by Mirv; just sitting in the queue now
<slangasek> sergiusens: ok, so not pre-review at all
<sergiusens> I'm just waiting for that to happen eventually
<cjwatson> right, it's simply review :)
<sergiusens> was just asking about preNew since there isn't much info around that
<sergiusens> that I found at least
<slangasek> sergiusens: you set DEB_HOST_ARCH but don't use it; and I think you could quite reasonably leave this in /usr/bin instead of moving it into a private dir
<slangasek> and accepted
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 174 building (started: 20140805 21:45) ===
<sergiusens> slangasek: I can change that; was just applying the trend I was seeing recently in some packages
<veebers> slangasek: to clarify, how come these changes (packaging changes to autopilot) weren't done through an MP + silo etc. ?
 * sergiusens takes note of adjustments
<slangasek> sergiusens: there's no reason you *need* to hide this in /usr/lib, and doing so seems to make debian/rules a lot more complicated than it should be
<sergiusens> that is true
<slangasek> om26er, robru: address-book-service - what's the reason of adding the test as a new binary package?
<robru> slangasek, dunno. renato___ boiko ^^ ?
<om26er> slangasek, we install a python fixture with that, that can be used by external applications like messaging-app dialer and address-book for testing
<om26er> well the new fixture is part of the address-book-service testcode now.
<slangasek> hmm, I have no idea what a "fixture" is
<slangasek> but at least "it's used by other packages" explains
<om26er> slangasek, its a reusable helper class, that in this case, helps add fake contact in the service for testing purpose.
<slangasek> robru, om26er: ok, approved
<davmor3> tvoss, sil2100, robru: silo10 is good to go be nice to get that in for the morning image
<pmcgowan> slangasek, where do I find the crash reports for say system settings?
<slangasek> pmcgowan: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?package=ubuntu-system-settings&period=day
<pmcgowan> slangasek, thank you
<robru> davmor8, ok, can publish once it's done building
<davmor3> robru: Thanks dude :)
<davmor3> Right back to bed
<Saviq> robru, reconf on silo 1 please, added unity-scopes-shell (and a slew of unity8 MPs, basically took over thostr's silo :P)
<robru> Saviq, ok going... did you say you merged a silo? is there another silo I can clear because of this?
<Saviq> robru, no, I took it over
<robru> Saviq, oh ok
<Saviq> there were just 2 MPs before, more like 20 now ;)
<Saviq> and there's plenty more when those came from...
<pmcgowan> slangasek, once I trigger a crash it should automatically get uploaded now yes?
<pmcgowan> ah I see the magic hapen
<slangasek> pmcgowan: this is true for a newly-installed device.  If you've been upgrading continuously, you need to manually toggle a setting in system-settings
<pmcgowan> slangasek, ok, now any way to identify the crash I just triggered on errors page?
<slangasek> pmcgowan: hum - in theory yes but I don't know how to extract this from the phone
<slangasek> jibel: you had a way to get the whoopsie identifier off of a device, right?  (Even though it doesn't work reliably)
<ogra_mobile> you need the whoopsie id
<pmcgowan> ogra_mobile, wheres that
<ogra_mobile> should be in the url that opens when you click "previous error reports"
<ogra_mobile> on the privacy settings
<pmcgowan> ogra_mobile, nothing there
<pmcgowan> I didnt see any new reports either
<veebers> robru: any idea why the build job was unable to create a changelog from the unmerged revisions in the MP for the silo? (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-004-1-build/158/console)
<robru> veebers, oh, yeah, that's because you merged steve's change which touched debian/changelog and then didn't actually add a new debian/changelog entry with your new changes.
<robru> veebers, generally the best way to avoid this is to just merge those kinds of changes directly in trunk, not into the silo build
<robru> veebers, but since we're in this situation now, you have to add a new entry in debian/changelog
<veebers> robru: right, so I'm just going through now cerating one based on the unmerged
<veebers> robru: ack, so I shouldn't have merged into lp:ap/1.5 just lp:ap. I'll keep that in mind, cheers
<ogra_> pmcgowan, no, it is broken, but your whoopsie ID is your user ID in the URL in the browser now
<veebers> robru. slangasek: how come those packaging changes were pushed directly and not through a MP + silo?
<robru> veebers, because core devs just do that sometimes? I dunno, that was the official way of doing things since long before citrain ever existed.
<pmcgowan> ogra_, that enormous guid string?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> pmcgowan, there is also a dbus way i think ... ask ev
<veebers> robru: hmm, ok cheers.
<robru> veebers, so just add a new stanza at the top of debian/changelog that says 'UNRELEASED' where the other stanzas say 'utopic' and it should work.
<slangasek> veebers: because when I asked thomi earlier same day about a silo for autopilot-qt, I was told that this was currently untestable through a silo so I should feel free to push my packaging-only changes direct
<ev> ogra_, pmcgowan, slangasek: sudo gdbus call -y -d com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences -o /com/ubuntu/WhoopsiePreferences -m com.ubuntu.WhoopsiePreferences.GetIdentifier
<veebers> robru: ok, do I need to increase the version number? or use dch to do so?
<robru> veebers, yeah, sorry, earlier when you asked about this I didn't realize that you were merging 1.5 into trunk, I thought they were two diverged branches. if I'd realized, I would have just said "yeah push steve's thing to trunk only"
<veebers> slangasek: ack, thanks makes sense :-)
<veebers> robru: no worries, I had a couple of people give me options on how to proceed and picked that one. It's good practice for next time :-)
<pmcgowan> ev, thanks now how do I use that to find the report on errors.u.c :
<pmcgowan> ?
<ev> pmcgowan: tack that on the end of https://errors.ubuntu.com/user/
<veebers> robru: can you confirm my Q about version number?
 * ev -> bed
<robru> veebers, yeah you need to bump it, I'm just checking dch options for you because dch never really does what I expect it to
<veebers> robru: heh, sweet I think -i or -a. I'll have a go at it
<pmcgowan> ev, ok but nothing there, is there a delay after an upload?
<ev> pmcgowan: check to make sure you have a .uploaded file in /var/crash
<Ursinha> Saviq: your nodes should be back online
<robru> veebers, yeah, neither -i nor -a did it, you need to make a whole new entry, not just adding a bullet point at the end of the current entry.
<pmcgowan> ev, I do indeed
<Saviq> Ursinha, thank you plenty
<veebers> robru: oh *blush*
<ev> pmcgowan: quite perplexing. Does syslog give you any output from whoopsie? Could you pastebin it?
<veebers> robru: -i seems to do that for me (new line with *-ubuntu3 UNRELEASED etc)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<pmcgowan> ev, anything I can grep on?
<ev> whoopsie :)
<pmcgowan> yeah nothin
<ev> and `sudo status whoopsie` shows it running?
<pmcgowan> ev yes
<robru> veebers, yeah I dunno, when I try 'dch -i' here locally it just clobbers over the existing most recent entry in debian/changelog. Yeah it gives a new version, but it just clobbers the existing most recent version
<pmcgowan> ev it made an uploaded file right after I triggered the crash
<ev> pmcgowan: is there a /var/log/upstart/whoopsie.log?
<robru> veebers, alternately you could just revert the debian/changelog changes in the 1.5 branch and then citrain can generate the changelog for you as it always does
<pmcgowan> ev, yep, looks good http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7965105/
<pmcgowan> and I can get the whoops id there so I could find my report with that I suppose
<ev> pmcgowan: does your /var/crash/*.crash file have a SystemIdentifier field?
<ev> oh wait, it wouldn't
<ev> hmmm
<pmcgowan> ev, nope
<ev> pmcgowan: can you PM me the output of that dbus command?
<veebers> robru: fyi this is what I came up with: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/release-changelog/+merge/229704
<ev> pmcgowan: did you reboot since this crash occurred?
<pmcgowan> ev, no
<pmcgowan> ev, maybe I ran the gdbus thing wrong, I did adb shell which may not be root anymore
<pmcgowan> no same
<ev> yeah, that is very strange
<ev> is it changing on subsequent runs?
<ev> the gdbus command, that is
<ev> (whatever you do, don't paste the system identifier in public)
<robru> veebers, that'll work, but version number 20140805-0ubuntu1 would be better. 0ubuntu3 implies that it's a tiny patch, not a major upstream release.
<veebers> robru: oh ok, good catch. I just used dch :-)
<veebers> I can change the the version number manually now
<robru> veebers, yeah, dch, never works ;-)
<veebers> robru: how pedantic are we, over in NZ it's actually 20140806 :-)
<robru> veebers, that's fine
<robru> crazy time travellers
<robru> ;-)
<veebers> robru: ^_^ Thanks again for all the help this morn
<robru> veebers, no worries
<veebers> robru: I've updated the version number as per your comment
<robru> veebers, thanks
<slangasek> psivaa: are you able to log in to the system exhibiting http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/172:20140805.1:20140728.1/9490/default/1486871/ ? Would like to know if /var/lib/apport/autoreport exists
<plars> slangasek: since we use phablet-config to skip the wizard, I had to make our scripts create /var/lib/apport/autoreport. You can see where the command ran at http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/658/consoleFull
<plars> slangasek: that phone has run other jobs since then, but I'm certain the autoreport file is there
<slangasek> plars: the file is not created by the wizard; it's present in any fresh install
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 174 DONE (finished: 20140805 23:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/174.changes ===
<plars> slangasek: oh is that new? not too long ago I discovered it isn't created if you skip the wizard
<slangasek> plars: creating the file from your scripts would explicitly undermine the purpose of this test, which is to ensure that autosubmission works without modification :)
<plars> slangasek: apparently the wizard is supposed to ask if you want the reports sent
<slangasek> plars: the wizard doesn't ask - it's not created even if you do go through the wizard
<slangasek> the wizard lets you know it will be autosubmitted (which was a lie until a couple of days ago)
<plars> slangasek: from talking to bdmurray, my understanding was that if that file doesn't exist, we don't get submissions.  We can have it *not* create that file if you prefer though
<slangasek> plars: yes, your scripts should not be modifying the environment to create that file
<slangasek> it was a critical bug that the file wasn't being created
<plars> slangasek: well, at one point we were told they should be
<plars> so I'll change it back then
<slangasek> ok - at this point, you definitely shouldnt
<plars> slangasek: Just pushed the change, but I missed the cut for 174 to start testing by 1 or 2 minutes
<slangasek> ok
<plars> so the results for 174 will have still created it
<slangasek> plars: at any rate, you creating the file manually should have let the test *pass* even if the install was broken, so I still don't know what's going on to cause the failure
<slangasek> I thought I was all clever in instrumenting the different phases of the process with debugging output, but I still manage to get it into a state with confusing failures
<plars> slangasek: well, we are getting some strangeness that jdstrand and I were investigating earlier. For some reason the phones sometimes come up thinking it's January 12, 1970, and it takes a bit for ntpdate to sync up
<plars> slangasek: possible that's confusing whoopsie too? It's doing bad things when we try to setup the apparmor profiles
<slangasek> I don't see how that would confuse whoopsie_upload_all, but I don't know
<robru> kgunn, you got silo 2 but just note it conflicts with 7
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-06
<robru> any core devs around for a quick ack ^ ?
<robru> infinity, cjwatson ^ ?
<infinity> robru: I assume there are appropriate code changes to match the s/python-six/python-pil/ bit?
<robru> infinity, I also assume that.
<infinity> (I'm not sure I agree with the truncated debian-dir-only diff review, it's a blind review, matching packaging changes to upstream bits we don't see)
<robru> infinity, yeah, just checked the upstream diff, they rip out six and introduce PIL
<infinity> robru: So, the changes look fine, my only complaint is that the changelog doesn't mention python-pil, nor the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR fix.
<robru> infinity, k, thanks
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 175 building (started: 20140806 02:05) ===
<veebers> infinity, robru: ah rats, I must have missed that change when putting together the change logs
<Mirv> great that the autopilot got in!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 175 DONE (finished: 20140806 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/175.changes ===
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning! can silo 15 be published?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, you around?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hello! Sorry, was AFK for a moment
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no worries! would you mind publishing silo 15 for me?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure, one moment
<tvoss> good morning
<tvoss> davmor2, you around?
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, we seem to have some problems, one moment
<oSoMoN> sil2100, what sort of problems?
<oSoMoN> woot, this error message doesn’t make sense
<sil2100> oSoMoN: trying to dig into why CI Train doesn't see the oxide upload
<sil2100> oSoMoN: this might take a minute...
<oSoMoN> if it’s only a minute, I’m fine with it :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, fixed... I *should* be able to publish your package in the nearest minutes ;)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: done \o/
<tvoss> Saviq, reading zoltan's update mail and wondering, if the UbuntuShape optimizations have landed in the image, yet?
<Mirv> tvoss: since 173, yes
<tvoss> Mirv, ah, just flashed devel-proposed and I was expecting some visible improvements in the app scope
<cjwatson> sil2100: Which package(s) did you push to dogfood?
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm pretty worried that we aren't going to have a recent promotion before the point when it comes time to branch :-/
<Mirv> tvoss: I guess the app scope perf problems are more complicated than just ubuntushape
<sil2100> cjwatson: I pushed indicator-location till the end
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah... today I'll push more on various fixes to get a promotable image ASAP, but we're a bit worried about that as well
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, do you remember if plars and jdstrand were able to find someone who can fix the bug causing the AP failures?
<sil2100> grrr
<sil2100> Even more failing tests
<sil2100> I think we need to stop the line and only concentrate on fixes
<Saviq> tvoss, don't think so
<tvoss> Saviq, Mirv just told me that they landed in 173
<ogra_> sil2100, in 174 i see the gallery-app test has passed fine ... so there is hope
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but address-book-app has 13 failures, messaging and dialer suddenly got worse as well
<sil2100> ogra_: while I have been told that the uploads for those were supposed to *fix*
<Saviq> tvoss, ah correct http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/173.changes
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<Mirv> the batching of ubuntu shapes was introduced here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1.1.1179+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> hmm, it seems the changelog was broken
<ogra_> sil2100, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/+source/dbus-cpp/4.0.0+14.10.20140730-0ubuntu1 this landed in 163 ... i wonder if tearing down the dbus daemon could cause such apparmor issues
<Mirv> in that none of the bugs were actually closed automatically
<tvoss> ogra_, it tears down its private instance of the daemon, not the actual daemons
<ogra_> tvoss, right, but does apparmor know (or care) and could this cause all the denials
<tvoss> ogra_, apparmor does not know, the testing buses are used during build time tests only
<tvoss> ogra_, and don't run on the image
<ogra_> tvoss, the denials we see are for a specific autopilot introspection interface
<ogra_> which could well be the one you have just torn down
<tvoss> ogra_, nope, the testing buses are not run during image tests
<tvoss> ogra_, they are solely run at package build time
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, the address-book-app failures do not seem apparmor related, need to find renato___ or boiko...
<ogra_> tvoss, we have to call out TRAINCON0 since we have 100s of tests failing due to that ... i'm grabbing for straws here
<sil2100> renato___: ping
<tvoss> ogra_, do you have the denials in a pastebin somewhere?
<ogra_> tvoss, we have them in every console log for every test run :) one sed
<ogra_> *sec
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/666/artifact/clientlogs/gallery_app/syslog/*view*/
<ogra_> either there
<ogra_> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/666/consoleFull or there
<ogra_> just search for "DEN"
<ogra_> Aug  6 05:11:51 ubuntu-phablet dbus[2210]: apparmor="DENIED" operation="dbus_method_call"  bus="session" path="/com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection" interface="com.canonical.Autopilot.Introspection" member="GetVersion" name=":1.88" mask="receive" pid=3704 profile="com.ubuntu.gallery_gallery_2.9.1.1025" peer_pid=3689 peer_profile="unconfined"
<ogra_> thats a typical one
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, reconfigure silo 1 please, added unity-api there
<tvoss> ogra_, interesting ... the peer calling into gallery is unconfined
<tvoss> ogra_, also, apparmor wouldn't deny if the daemon wasn't running
<tvoss> ogra_, did you verify that the peer pid actually *is* autopilot?
<ogra_> tvoss, i dont know what was researched by plars and jdstrand, they spent quite some time on this already (apparently unsuccessfull)
<jgdx> what is the generic-deb job for uss and why can't it find a package that all the other jobs find?
<Saviq> trainguards, reconfigure of silo 1 please, added unity-api there
<sil2100> Saviq: one moment, in a meeting :)
<Saviq> sil2100, pfft! ;P
<tvoss> Saviq, camako I'm about to set silo 10 to testing done, please make sure to rebuild your qtmir(-gles) silos
<Saviq> tvoss, kk
<camako> tvoss, ack.. thanks for the heads up!
<mhr3> ogra_, is there a known issue with 175? it kinda doesn't boot
<mhr3> stuck on google logo
<ogra_> theerare plenty of issues, but booting isnt one
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/175:20140806:20140805.2/9528/ tests run ...
<tvoss> Saviq, also https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/qtmir/gles-sync-20140804/+merge/229425
<mhr3> can adb in though
<ogra_> check with top if apparmor still parses stuff
<mhr3> ogra_, nope, not doing anything really
<ogra_> werid
<ogra_> and thats a normal readonly OTA upgrade ?
<mhr3> ogra_, no, normal ubuntu-device-flash
<mhr3> with non-wiped data
<ogra_> with --bootstrap ?
<mhr3> no
<ogra_> that might be your issue, we got new android bits (OTA would have been cleverer here)
<ogra_> (your kernel/initrd could be out of sync)
<mhr3> i'll bootstrap then
<tvoss> sil2100, could you check why silo10 never finishes building?
<Saviq> tvoss, not published on powerpc/ppc64el yet
<Saviq> tvoss, that's gonna be a problem
<tvoss> Saviq, for which package?
<Saviq> tvoss, location-service
<Saviq> tvoss, it was available in all arches before https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service/2.0.1+14.10.20140731-0ubuntu1
<tvoss> Saviq, ack ... deps on trust-store
<tvoss> Saviq, which now deps on mir, which is not available on those architectures
<Saviq> tvoss, yeah, that means some archive guru needs to have a look
<tvoss> Saviq, I will just make the build dep optional
<Saviq> tvoss, like we need to drop the unsupported arches' packages from archive
<Saviq> tvoss, or yeah, if you can make it go for other arches still, sure
<brendand> sil2100, do you have the details on how the apparmor denials were introduced?
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): vila | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<cjwatson> sil2100: awesome, so that made it through proposed-migrationd
<cjwatson> sil2100: maybe we should consider branching from not a promoted image ...
<Mirv> Saviq: looking at timestamps you didn't get the reconfiguration yet, so doing that
<Saviq> Mirv, nope, didn't, thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/ We're announcing TRAINCON-0 today, as we want to resolve the image situation ASAP
<Mirv> Saviq: sil2100: reconfigure done
<Saviq> NOOOOOOOOO
<Saviq> sil2100, is it now?
<Mirv> Saviq: so sad about reconfigure? ;) (I know, I know)
<sil2100> Saviq: we're announcing it in a moment!
<Saviq> sil2100, can you wait until I publish silo 1? ;D
<sil2100> ;p
<camako> Saviq, I rebuilt qtmir and version changed to 0.4.0+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1. I need to update the twin. If I use 'dch -v' then your old entry remains. Should I manually update your entry?
<Saviq> camako, was the previous version released?
<camako> Saviq, no
<Saviq> camako, if it was UNRELEASED, then it should get updated, let me have a look
<camako> Saviq, qtmir still building armhf though (not completely finished)
<Saviq> camako, shouldn't be a problem
<Saviq> camako, that's silo 7 is it?
<camako> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> camako, why did you rebuild btw?
<Saviq> camako, if on tvoss's orders then too early ;)
<tvoss> Saviq, getting there with trust-store
<camako> Saviq, a lot of packaging changes broke other downstreams, then we changed mir to fix.. thought I'd rebuild qtmir as well
<Saviq> camako, ah ok
<camako> Saviq, yes... not on tvoss' orders
<Saviq> camako, in any case, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7968849/
<Saviq> camako, if I go `dch -v 0.4.0+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1 ""`, only the version and time gets updated
<Saviq> camako, is that not what's happening for you?
 * camako looks
<davmor2> sil2100: new blocker I'm just going to dig into when it landed.  The guide swipes away and leaves the phone in a position where none of the apps actually open
<cjwatson> sil2100: ok
<camako> Saviq, I get http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7968870/
<camako> I guess my identity needs updating
<Saviq> camako, yeah, that, too
<Saviq> camako, but yeah, *inside* a version entry clear it up to taste
<camako> Saviq, ok thanks.
<Saviq> camako, export DEBEMAIL="michal.sawicz@canonical.com" in .profile
<Saviq> camako, and DEBNAME accordingly
<camako> Saviq, ah I see
<Saviq> well, export your own email of course ;)
<camako> :-)
<camako> I always wanted to have dreadlocks...
<camako> Saviq, the twin needs to be rebuilt after the version update, right?
<Saviq> camako, yup
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, I added that to the blocker list already
<sil2100> davmor2: oh, or wait, no, that's something different I gues?
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm just digging back to find when it landed, Saviq already thinks it is likely the Scope as an app landing but still going to confirm
<popey> sil2100: you approved the ms2 branch, do you know when that will hit the archive? https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1350529
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1350529 in Ubuntu Music App "[music-app] Trunk fails autopilot tests on jenkins" [High,In progress]
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): vila | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved
 * popey lols at sil2100's mail - "incontinences"
<davmor2> popey, sil2100: inconvenience I bet is the word you were after
<sil2100> Typooo!
<sil2100> popey: anyway, hm, let me check ms2
<sil2100> popey: ok, it's in the archive now
<mhr3> ogra_, could you merge this pls? https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/click-sync/add-youtube-scope/+merge/229065
<mhr3> it's been sitting there for a week
<mhr3> ish
<slangasek> sil2100: how did the apparmor denials shake out overnight?
<sil2100> slangasek: what do you mean?
<slangasek> sil2100: did the fixes that plars/jdstrand landed fix things, or are we still broken?
<sil2100> slangasek: they're still broken, I didn't know that jdstrand/plars had any fixes - I only heard they identified/triaged the problem, but as it's something on the system level they could not do much
<slangasek> hmm
<sil2100> slangasek: in any case, 174 is still broken
<slangasek> not sure why it being on the system level prevents them from doing things
<slangasek> but if they can't, who owns it now?
<sil2100> slangasek: the problem seems that they don't know how exactly to proceed and in which component the problem lies, and this is something that needs to be done
<slangasek> right, so, who owns this now?  Given how critical this is, it would be awesome if someone were working on this in European time
<sil2100> slangasek: it seems that sometimes the system clock is not set correctly at the right time (if I understood it correctly?) and it causes all those apparmor problems with profiles
<slangasek> yes, that's roughly what I understood but I don't have the details
<sil2100> We have no idea, we were trying to think of someone during the meeting but we're clueless
<brendand> sil2100, it looks like most of the failures are down to a uitk change
<slangasek> hmm ;)
<sil2100> The only info we have is from the backlogs
<brendand> sil2100, since messaging, address-book and dialer all share the same cause
<sil2100> We can provide those to the general public, but that's why I called out for people that could help out with this issue
<sil2100> brendand: oh!
<brendand> sil2100, StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'UbuntuShape' and properties {'objectName': 'bottomEdgeTip'}.
 * sil2100 gives bzoltan the evil eye (again)
<sil2100> ;D
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what?
<bzoltan> brendand: is that an autopilot test?
<brendand> bzoltan, yes
<sil2100> bzoltan: j/k with that evil eye! But yeah, brendand mentions that all our recent failures are related to the UbuntuShape bottomEdgeTip
<sil2100> bzoltan: do you know anything regarding that?
<sil2100> t1mp: hey!
<bzoltan> sil2100: yes
<brendand> bzoltan, and actually it seems to indicate a functional failure
<bzoltan> sil2100:  that is the fix I sent for the short app...
<bzoltan> brendand:  No it indicates that the APs should not use the UbunuShape as objecttype
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, so it seems that we'll need the same fixes for the other apps then
<sil2100> zsombi: hello! Any progress on bug LP: #1351024 ?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  how it did not pop out on the autopilot tests?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351024 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351024
<brendand> bzoltan, that's not a justification
<bzoltan> brendand:  what is not a justification?
<brendand> bzoltan, if the tests break, then they need to be fixed
<bzoltan> brendand:  What I say that the tests did not break when I run them
<sil2100> jdstrand, plars: btw. guys, did you have a bug for the autopilot apparmor denials caused by the clock?
<sil2100> bzoltan, brendand: yeah, so hm, maybe the problem was in some recent address-book+dialer+messaging landing?
<sil2100> bzoltan, brendand: since when UITK was landing, I remember 1-2 landings of those apps as well
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have like 3 OK logs for these apps with the UITK I landed
<brendand> bzoltan, the animationn broke on all 3 apps too
<brendand> bzoltan, i don't think they could all break in the same way simultaneously
<brendand> bzoltan, i guess it's possible, but not likely
<bzoltan> brendand:  could you please give me some more context
<brendand> bzoltan, try it on 175
<zsombi> sil2100: just got it, I have an other ugly bug to fix before that
<brendand> bzoltan, it's a bit hard to explain. basically when you pull the bottom edge up, the motion is all strange
<brendand> bzoltan, i'll post a video :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  try what? I still do not understand whatthe problem is. I can help... but tell me what should I look for
<brendand> bzoltan, best way to sum it up is the bottom edge tip is not drawn at the top of the page during the animation
<brendand> bzoltan, but again, only a video, or trying it yourself really does it justice
<t1mp> sil2100: what's up?
<sil2100> t1mp: ah, sorry, unping ;) Since I remembered you assigned on the date-picker bug, but then noticed that it got reassigned to zsombi
<sil2100> t1mp: sorry for the disturbance!
<t1mp> sil2100: ok :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  if I understand well the new UITK landed on rev173 and these problems appeared on rev175. So I  think the UITK i snot the prime suspect
<sil2100> bzoltan: right, as mentioned it might be one of the messaging/dialer/address-book landings, just wanted to make sure it's unrelated as brendand pointed out UITK as a possibility
<sil2100> Anyway, I will poke boiko once he's up anyway
<brendand> sil2100, i was pointing at uitk because it was common
<brendand> sil2100, but since it broke when all those apps got updated then the finger points in a different direction now
<brendand> sil2100, i'm really curious how people are actually testing stuff
<sil2100> brendand, bzoltan: yeah, and thanks to this we know more or less where to poke further :)
<brendand> sil2100, several really bad regressions here
<sil2100> brendand: indeed... need to make sure boiko runs all his tests on a mako device
<bzoltan> sil2100:  me and the whole SDK team is at your disposal if you need more investigation or bugfix.
<brendand> sil2100, where can i get more details about those app landings?
<brendand> sil2100, so i can try and find what might be the cause of the problem
<davmor2> sil2100: ha that was nice timing I'd already sent out a heads up email for the traincon0 and then your email landed shortly after :)
<sil2100> brendand: you can use http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ to check what landed when :)
<sil2100> davmor2: hah ;)
<jibel> brendand, that issue in dialer/messaging/address-book you're talking about isn't it caused by the 'visual updates' of these applications that landed yesterday?
<brendand> jibel, well yes - that part we know
<brendand> jibel, trying to figure out how they missed it
<brendand> sil2100, anyway i'll get a bug filed for all three projects
<sil2100> brendand: ok, thanks :) I'll poke boiko when he's up automatically anyway
<brendand> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1353420
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353420 in messaging-app "Autopilot tests that use the bottom edge failing since #174" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_, Saviq: so the guide works as expected in 173, trying 174 now
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, so a recent regression then!
<Saviq> davmor2, really, you can stop :)
<sil2100> brendand: thanks! Adding to teh blockerz
<Saviq> davmor2, it's dash-as-app's fault 100%
<Saviq> davmor2, I'll be on it just after I eat something
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm just being thorough it's what we do you know ;)  No worries enjoy your food :)
<brendand> sil2100, video of the issue :) https://plus.google.com/u/1/110434705244077414661/posts/YVnQPrvmWJE?pid=6044400154069719906&oid=110434705244077414661
<davmor2> Saviq, ogra_, sil2100: yeap so 174 is the broken landing, I'll write up a bug for it and completely blame Saviq ;)
<Saviq> davmor2, there is one already
<davmor2> Saviq: oh nice
<Saviq> davmor2, bug #1353351
<ubot5> bug 1353351 in Unity 8 "Edges intro finishes after right edge is performed and always runs on boot" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353351
<davmor2> ah brendand beat me too it :)
<zsombi> brendand: sil2100: bottom edge swipe problems - seems the apps are using their own one, and seem recently in 174 one app copied the component from teh other...
<zsombi> brendand: sil2100: so it aint came from UITK
<brendand> zsombi, yeah - i filed the bug against the apps themselves
<zsombi> brendand: sil2100: all UITK provides is a Panel component (invisible one) which provides bottom-edge swipe detection, all the rest comes from apps
<zsombi> brendand: ok, thx!!
<renato___> sil2100, hi
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved
<Saviq> sil2100, for your viewing pleasure: bug #v
<Saviq> 1353451
<Saviq> bug #1353451
<Saviq> dammit
<ubot5> bug 1353451 in Canonical Upstream To Distro "build job in train should check whether built version is higher than in silo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1353451
<renato___> sil2100, the problem with address-book dialer messaging app is that the UbuntuShape has changed the type name, we need to update the autopilot tests for that
<brendand> sil2100, so it appears that the app updates were never tested with 173, which had the version of UITK that impacted them
<brendand> bzoltan, ^ - fyi
<brendand> sil2100, we need to have a tighter test/release cycle
<bzoltan> brendand: sil2100: what is the problem?
<brendand> sil2100, silos must be sure to be tested with the image prior to the one they are to be published in
<brendand> bzoltan, the apps were broken by the uitk update in 173
<brendand> bzoltan, but they were never tested with 173
<bzoltan> brendand: what apps?
<brendand> bzoltan, so uitk did break them, but it's not strictly speaking your fault
<bzoltan> brendand:  how can I test with an image what does not exist?
<brendand> just a faulty process
<brendand> bzoltan, you can't - i'm not placing any blame on you
<bzoltan> brendand:  Than please do not :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  The UITK did not break anything ... I have tested the UITK with the  latest and most fresh available image. UITK can not be blamed for failures integrated after it lands.
<bzoltan> sil2100: ^
<brendand> bzoltan, that's what i said - it's not the fault of uitk or it's release process, the fault is in the general landing process
<bzoltan> brendand: I kind of expected that after I run 24 apps autopilot test suites and ~800 tests I will be asked to test against the development branches of the apps too :D
<bzoltan> brendand:  what if the apps would test against the latest released UITK at the first place?
<brendand> bzoltan, they should - and that's what went wrong
<bzoltan> brendand:  I am bagging for a staged releasing system for ages... we need an image with the staging UITK and one for the staging Qt  to foresee the possible upcoming issues.
<brendand> bzoltan - that certainly would be helpful given the present release process
<bzoltan> brendand:  we should have channels where we can customize the development branches and possible set PPAs with development versions
<bzoltan> brendand:  this is something I am asking for very long time.
<olli> sil2100, are you guys doing a standup with ppl working on the promotion blockers
<sil2100> renato___: could you guys take care of those tests? :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved
<sil2100> brendand: hm, so, in other words - the behavior changed in UITK but this did not break the tests, but when the new apps were released those were not tested against the new UITK and tried using 'old' features that got removed in UITK, right?
<sil2100> olli: we're pushing people about the blockers all the time (except for lunch periods)
<jdstrand> sil2100: I did not file a bug. I was thinking plars would after his investigations
<sil2100> zsombi: give me a sign once you have any updates regarding the date-picker in calendar
<olli> sil2100, are you getting the right attention
<brendand> sil2100, kind of. i'll explain more in the landing meeting
<sil2100> jdstrand: ok, since we would like to find someone who could actually work on fixing the root cause - the bug itself is a bit strange (or maybe I lack some understanding here), but do you have any idea who could be the best person or at least which component should be worked on to get this fixed?
<sil2100> olli: so far yes, everyone's responding to pings when they're available, the only thing left is finding someone who could work on the apparmor-smoketesting problem
<plars> jdstrand: sil2100: I don't have one yet, or know yet where to file it. We know "what" is happening, but still have no idea why
<sil2100> plars: right... this is exactly what I was asking jdstrand now, and we were also thinking about that during the morning meeting
<sil2100> As we don't really even know 'who' to poke about getting this fixed
<sil2100> Any ideas?
<jdstrand> sil2100: honestly, I have no idea. it could be a provisioning issue, it could be a hardware issue, it could be a bug in Ubuntu
<ogra_> is that the clock issue ?
<jdstrand> there is probably something else it could be that I am not thinking of
<jdstrand> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> so i was wondering ... if the hwclock doesnt get updated (i dont think we do that) ... your clock wil be off until ntpdate is called by /etc/if-up.d
<jdstrand> it could be worked around in the CI infrastructure, but I agree with plars that it is unwise to paper over it in case it is a bug in Ubuntu since we don't want phones running around thinking it is 1970
<ogra_> that will only be called once NM starts
<plars> sil2100: I'd be happy to put a placeholder for it somewhere though, do we have a catch-all place for stuff like this on touch?
<ogra_> if you reboot and the apparmor profiling gets re-run at that point, the clock will still be off
<plars> ogra_: right, but why is it off by so much sometimes, and not others?
<jdstrand> ogra_: there is a hwclock-save upstart job on the device that runs in runlevels 0 and 6, but aiui, adb reboot (what the CI tools do) doesn't run through those runlevels
<ogra_> i wonder if making the apparmor upstart job "start on started network-manager" would help here
<plars> ogra_: for some runs, when the device is installed and boots, it's off by maybe 1-8 seconds. For others, it's gone way back in time to January 12, 1970
<ogra_> plars, because we never set it
<jdstrand> ogra_: it isn't the apparmor upstart job
<ogra_> plars, you always operate with the same hwclock setting until ntpdate kicks in
<plars> ogra_: I think we'd still have the race even if we wait to ntpdate after nm starts if that's what you mean
<plars> ogra_: it might narrow the window a bit, but that's all
<ogra_> jdstrand, i thought it was the time discrepancy of the generated files
<plars> ogra_: sure, but it's never set for any of them
<plars> ogra_: yet some preserve a fairly close time, some are just way off
<jdstrand> we have precompiled policy cache on the device with a date of 2014. when the clock is off, aa-clickhook is run with the clock still at 1970. it generates new policy with timestamps of 1970. it tries to load them into the kernel, but see the precompiled cache has  date of 2014
<jdstrand> so it skips them
<ogra_> jdstrand, right ... and making sure the clock is right first (by starting after NM) might be a (not very good, but usable)workaround
<jdstrand> this isn't the apparmor upstart job
<jdstrand> aa-clickhook is run by the CI tools
<jdstrand> aa-clickhook -f --include=...
<ogra_> hmm
<sil2100> hmmm
<jdstrand> that command ^ is run when the clock is at 1970
<ogra_> we could just wrap that with: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<jdstrand> the clock needs to be correct when that runs
<jdstrand> sure, there are various workarounds
<jdstrand> we could after running ntpdate do 'start hwclock-save'
<tedg> traingaurds, can I please get a silo for line 26 ?
<jdstrand> but that doesn't address why the clock is at 1970 in the first place
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, right, it should only happen when the battery and the RTC backup are totally depleted
<plars> ogra_: sure, we can force ntpdate before we do anything, we could even force hwclock as a provisioning step. But we don't want to potentially conceal a bug here that when a user installs and boots a phone, sometimes they could have a good date, other times they won't. Also, if they never shutdown the phone normally they may never run hwclock at all and the whole thing could start over
<ogra_> we should actually make it fail if $clock < $installation date
<plars> ogra_: my gut feeling is that most people would never go through a "normal" shutdown, but rather wait until the phone is stuck and hold the power button for a hard reboot
<jdstrand> plars: pmcgowan had an interesting point. is there a way to detect that?
<pmcgowan> but lab devices are all plugged in I assume
<plars> jdstrand: sure, hwclock by default will read what it's set to
<ogra_> plars, that would be sad for the people that implemented the new shutdown/reboot dialog :P
<plars> ogra_: sure, but do you ever reboot your personal phone for fun? :)
<jdstrand> (which btw, that dialog comes up every time I touch the power button it seems)
 * jdstrand assumes that is a bug fixed in proposed...
<ogra_> plars, nah, never indeed
<tvoss> jdstrand, plars do you have the kernel logs/logcat available from the lab devices?
<ogra_> well, hwclock -s/-w both work fine
<ogra_> so we should simply make sure that we set it on boot
<ogra_> or if ntpdate retrieved a new time or ... or ...
<jdstrand> currently the upstart job that does that only runs in 0 and 6
<plars> tvoss: yes, one moment and I'll point you at some
<jdstrand> I was wondering why the hwclock wasn't set after ntpdate
<tvoss> ogra_, it still would just hide the issue
<jdstrand> (just as a matter of course)
<plars> tvoss: basically anytime you see these apparmor "DENIED" results, it's typically this problem (for now at least): http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/175:20140806:20140805.2/9528/ubuntu_calculator_app/1496111/
<plars> tvoss: from there, you can link to syslog below for the full syslog
<plars> tvoss: and in syslog, you'll find: Aug  6 05:06:31 ubuntu-phablet ntpdate[2787]: step time server 91.189.89.199 offset 1400004685.653897 sec
<ogra_> tvoss, huh ?
<jdstrand> plars: interesting, that has a date of Mar 26 instead of Jan 12
<ogra_> tvoss, the issue is that whenever we set the time we dont set the hwclock
<plars> jdstrand: that would at least keep it from recurring on later boots
<jdstrand> s/whenever/has/
<plars> jdstrand: oh, didn't notice - yeah the ones we looked at yesterday were all Jan 12
<plars> we're moving forward in time at least :)
<tvoss> ogra_, are we sure that that is the actual issue?
<jdstrand> Mar 26 is enough behind to cause a problem though
<plars> indeed
<jdstrand> plars: we'll get there!
<jdstrand> hehe
<ogra_> tvoss, if the HW clock is permanently at 1970 i'm 99.5% sure, yes
<plars> sloooowly
<tvoss> ogra_, why is that only showing up now?
<ogra_> tvoss, no idea ...
<tvoss> ogra_, that's the point I'm trying to make
<plars> well, it is a race
<ogra_> probably apparmor didnt care about timestamps before ?
<plars> but we are certainly hitting it a lot now, where we didn't seem to at all before
<tvoss> ogra_, I'm pretty sure it did
<tvoss> jdstrand, ^
<ogra_> or it simply ran a nanosecond later
<jdstrand> the issue is only showing up now I think because we only started precompiling apparmor policy
<ogra_> which is the nanosecond that ntpdate runs delayed today
<jdstrand> recently
<ogra_> right
<jdstrand> I don't know the exact date
<ogra_> it was before
<jdstrand> but within the last couple of weeks I think
<ogra_> something else changed additionally that causes the race now
<ogra_> it used to work for like a week
<jdstrand> ah
<ogra_> the change to pecompiled profiles must have been in 140-150 somewhere
<ogra_> the issue only started showing in the 160s
 * jdstrand isn't sure-- rsalveti enabled it server side
<ogra_> yup
 * ogra_ followed that 
<jdstrand> but that seems like plausible timing
<jdstrand> ok
<tvoss> jdstrand, plars so looking at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/666/artifact/clientlogs/ubuntu_calculator_app/syslog/*view*/
<ogra_> anyway, we need to somehow set the hwclock and be happy :)
<tedg> sil2100, can I please get a silo for line 26?
<sil2100> tedg: sure thing, assigning
<tedg> sil2100, thanks!
<tvoss> jdstrand, plars seems like something is setting the hwclock
<jdstrand> yeah, it sometimes is ok, sometimes isn't
<plars> ogra_: we'd need to make sure that we don't run phablet-config until ntpdate is synced though
<sil2100> popey: I see that the music-app test-fix branch from Victor had problems autolanding - do you have direct contact with Victor?
<tvoss> jdstrand, well, it is forcefully set to that time. seems like whatever is setting it considers the wrong value
<ogra_> plars, we could (ans an interim) hack around it in phablet-network
<ogra_> plars, simply call "adb shell hwclock -w" after the network interface is known up
<plars> ogra_: ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com first, and make sure that succeeds
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! Soooo... does silo 1 have anything else besides the fixes for those 2 issues? (the welcome tutorial and the icon colors)
<ogra_> plars, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970504/
<Saviq> sil2100, noooo, why would you ask that?
<ogra_> plars, right, perhaps prefix that
<plars> ogra_: like we said, the workaround wouldn't be that hard. But we should ensure that we aren't hiding something that we aren't completely sure why it just started happening so frequently
 * sil2100 suspects a trap
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, it will require a QA sign off if that's what you're asking
<Saviq> sil2100, but it will fix the two issues as well
<sil2100> Ok, davmor2 will be our man then
<plars> ogra_: yeah, we'd need to run ntpdate in a loop until we are sure it's passed first too
<Saviq> sil2100, I just kicked a rebuild, should be good after that
<plars> ogra_: in case the network thinks it's up, but still can't resolve yet (as we've seen before)
<sil2100> davmor2: hey, how busy are you right now? :)
<ogra_> plars, then http://paste.ubuntu.com/7970518/
<davmor2> sil2100: I can cover that quite happily :)
<ogra_> plars, if we are definitely sure network is up (which we are after the ping succeeds) this should work
<ogra_> or probably stuff it into an else for eth return value check
<ogra_> plars, we might be hiding something, sure, but for the mooment i really dont care as long as hacking around it brings us out of TRAINCON-0
<ogra_> this is currently more important
<zsombi> sil2100: I will give a sign once I know what's wrong there, since there hasn't been any changes on the toolkit recently on DatePickers...
<ogra_> we know we have to re-visit the clock
<sil2100> zsombi: thanks, will wait with anticipation then ;)
<plars> ogra_: no, I think we'll exit before we get there if the network is up, right?
<plars> sil2100: what are your thoughts? do we work around this for now?
<plars> ogra_: we don't even necessarily have to do it in phablet-network, I can add some safety checks around it too, since it's not strictly related to bringing the network up
<sil2100> plars, ogra_: just so that I understand it right - first of all, we still don't know what changed that it suddenly became an issue, right?
<sil2100> plars, ogra_: second, from what I understand, it's not really something that affects normal users, right? As in a normal user workflow the time will get corrected automatically?
<sil2100> I'm a bit worried about the case of no-network available
<plars> sil2100: yeah, I think we can get around the no-network with some sensible amount of retrying
<plars> sil2100: normal users are probably not running aa-clickhook
<plars> sil2100: so it *could* affect other things for them though, since the time could be really odd at the beginning for them, and could even revert to that early time if they never go through the right shutdown steps
<plars> sil2100: so I think there are a couple of things at least that should be done
<plars> sil2100: 1. update hwclock as soon as the time is set as jdstrand suggested earlier I think
<plars> that seems like a no-brainer
<plars> it won't fix this issue, but it would make it less likely to keep occuring across boots
<boiko> sil2100: hey, the UbuntuShape causing autopilot failures on dialer, messaging and address-book app, I have fixes for those already
<plars> and it would also fix the issue where a normal user would keep seeing this if they never shut down their phone the "right way"
<plars> sil2100: 2. we should probably open a bug somewhere about the fact that after an install we sometimes have a realistic time, and sometimes not
<sil2100> boiko: \o/ excellent
<plars> if we work around this, that's unfortunately probably going to go to the bottom of the priority list for whoever gets it, and be harder to track down
<sil2100> plars: hmmm
<plars> but it doesn't make sense to me why it's not at least predictable
<sil2100> plars: let me think about that for a moment, but first I need to go to UE live
<boiko> sil2100: I was going to propose it for landing yesterday, but CI is taking ages to run nowadays, and in the end almost all autopilot tests failed in the CI jobs for the three apps, something is very broken
<plars> sil2100: then, at your discretion, we could work around this to get us out of traincon
<plars> sil2100: that would basically involve just going through a loop a few times to make sure the network is up, make sure ntpdate has run successfully, and hwclock is set. If we really want to be clever, we could even diff it against the host time and make sure it's not off by too much
<sil2100> plars: so, I think what we could do indeed is work around it until promotion and then remove the workaround to get back to a broken state, to make sure this issue gets the attention it deserves
<plars> sil2100: any suggestion on where the bug could go? do we have a catch-all category for touch? I haven't seen one I don't think
<sil2100> plars: hm, I don't think we have one... we can report it for 'Ubuntu' in overall, but not sure if that makes sense ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, but overall ubuntu would be wrong
<sil2100> Right, that's what I said, it might not make sense ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, we are in that situation because we reset the device instead of shutting down
<sil2100> ogra_: so maybe ci-services-itself or what was that?
<ogra_> theoretically this isnt even a bug but mis-use of a tool ;)
 * sil2100 remembers a project like that once
<ogra_> "adb reboot" vs "adb shell reboot"
<sil2100> ubuntu-ci-services-itself
<sil2100> Maybe this migth be a good place for the bug
<ogra_> yeah, something like that
<ogra_> plars, hmm, in fact ... we dont need all this if your first reboot of the device becomes "adb shell reboot"
<ogra_> i think
<sil2100> hm, I remember one time when we were actually happy we're doing adb reboot instead of adb shell reboot, but can't remember what that was ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, it is a lot faster
<ogra_> like the reset button on your PC is faster than properly shutting down
<sil2100> Right, but I somehow remember that we had a bug somewhere that was actually triggered and hanging devices in the lab (not rebooting properly) when adb shell reboot was used
<sil2100> Or something like that..!
<ogra_> if a proper upstart shutdown is hanging thats a serious bug
<ogra_> and needs immediate fixing
<ogra_> iirc we had shutdown issues a year ago ... but not since
<sil2100> I hope so!
<plars> ogra_: we actually used to do adb shell reboot quite a while back, and I don't remember what exactly the problem was, but sometimes ran into issues with that. iirc it was you that said we should really be using adb reboot instead
<sil2100> plars: right, that was the same thing I remembered, but I can't remember the actual problem we had...
<plars> sil2100: ubuntu-ci-services-itself is certainly not a good place for this bug
<ogra_> plars, right, that is fine ... but we need to run adb shell reboot once for processing the shutdown bits ... we *used* to have an issue there but that was fixed long agoo
<ogra_> -o
<plars> ogra_: but even adb shell reboot would only help us if we're really sure that ntpdate has run successfully. If we're going to do that, we may as well just run hwclock -w
<ogra_> even if not i think the sw clock wont be at 1970
<ogra_> (we dont read the hwclock on booot i think)
 * ogra_ wonders whats up with his "o" key
<sil2100> ogra_, plars: anyway, let's just have a bug filled in 'anywhere' and _at least_ workaround it for now for one promotion
<sil2100> As the actual impact on users right now is minimal, it's just critical for our smoketesting
<sil2100> boiko: so, related to those bottom edge things in messaging etc... you still having problems on getting those passing on CI?
<boiko> sil2100: yes, but renato___ has an idea on how to fix that. I didn't know jenkins doesn't run using all packages up-to-date, so I'll add versioning to the deps that are causing it to fail
<sil2100> Oh :)
<sil2100> popey: btw.! Can you use your power somehow to get the new reminders-app released to the store?
<popey> sil2100: what bzr rev?
<sil2100> popey: 211, at least this one is said to fix the no-notes-visible bug
<sil2100> As per https://bugs.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+bug/1351041
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1351041 in accounts-qml-module (Ubuntu) "App is unable to retrieve notes" [Undecided,New]
<popey> sil2100: i did.. dunno why the version in store is old
<popey> balloons: morning, could you push http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/reminders-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.5.211_armhf.click only to the store ?
<davmor2> sil2100: A promotion tomorrow are you mad ;)
<balloons> certainly
<popey> thanks
<balloons> popey, there's changes waiting review already
<popey> hmmm
<balloons> I upped it again, but check the whole queue
<popey> ok
<popey> thats better, thanks
<popey> sil2100: approved to store, thanks balloons
<davmor2> Saviq: so silo1 is ready for testing now right?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved
<Saviq> davmor2, not just yet, building unity8 right now
<sil2100> popey, balloons: thanks guys, one blocker less!
<davmor2> Saviq: no worries
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> ci-train.ubuntu.com down?
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved
<jgdx> trainguards https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2018 fails in publishing like so https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2018 – might cause some confusion if it becomes an issue for other jobs as well?
<jgdx> err, second link http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7971078/
<sil2100> jgdx: I think the otto CI infrastructure is seperate from the CI Train, so most probably something for cihelp ;)
<tedg> Saviq, Not getting it either
<sil2100> hmmm
<Saviq> yeah, train dead :|
<jgdx> sil2100, okay
<sil2100> Great :| Jenkins is dead
<sil2100> Let's get IS on it
<sil2100> Saviq, tedg: as per topic on IS: 'Known Issues: multiple prodstack services down'
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved. The CI Train jenkins prodstack instance is currently down as well.
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved. The CI Train jenkins prodstack instance is currently down as well.
<tvoss> sil2100, silo 10 is good to go
<sil2100> tvoss: ok, well, nothing we can do about it now. Jenkins is dead
<tvoss> wtf?
<plars> sil2100: do you already have an RT with IS on that?
<sil2100> plars: no, but they say that everyone from IS is working on that, it's some bigger outage
<plars> sil2100: ah, ok
<plars> jgdx: does that happen on every run? I'm looking at the build publisher on s-jenkins and it seems ok
<plars> jgdx: hopefully it was a temporary issue, possibly caused by the wider problems mentioned above
<plars> jgdx: other runs seem to be ok
<jgdx> plars, it has happened a couple of times for that branch
<robotfuel> ev: ping, errors.ubuntu.com is not working, it's blank.
<ev> robotfuel: working here
<ev> the graph appears broken
<ev> is that what you mean/
<robotfuel> ev: yes the graph is blank :D
<kenvandine> ev it wasn't finding any issues for me a few minutes ago
<ogra_> ev, is someone looking into the fact that it doesnt work at all on the phone btw ?
<ev> ogra_: elaborate please? :)
<robotfuel> ev: it looks like it's working now.
<ogra_> ev, well opening your own errors.u.c page on the phone has never shown any reports
<ogra_> ev, via the system-settings UI
<ev> does it just go to a blank page, what happens?
<plars> jgdx: does it happen every time you run it, or does it just seem to be an occasional failure?
<ogra_> ev, the browser URL is errors.u.c/user/$whoopsie_id ... but that one is always empty
<ogra_> ev, we talked about that in malta :)
<sil2100> Ok, it seems we're back
<plars> jgdx: I don't think there's anything specific about that branch that can cause jenkins to have a publishing problem, but I've certainly seen temporary issues with jenkins publishing  before
<sil2100> Saviq: can you confirm ci-train is back for you?
<kenvandine> ev, it's working now though
<plars> sil2100: looks up to me
<sil2100> Excellent
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved
<Saviq> sil2100, yes \o/
<jgdx> plars, okay. That build is failing consistently, but AFAICS there's no way to figure out why. I don't know if the publish error is hiding something from me? What do you think?
<ev> ogra_: do you have a bug for this? slangasek and I just spoke about it and we don't think it's possible for RTM. This may be a task more for the desktop team though, given that it's in system-settings.
<plars> jgdx: ok, so it is every time
<ogra_> ev, well the whoopsie_id used there is correct ... and there are .uploaded files, that must be a server side thing
<Saviq> damn ^W
<ogra_> ev, it pbviously goes to the right URL, system-settings is fine
<pmcgowan> ev, ogra_ this is what you were helping me with yesterday, the whoopsie id the phone gave me was not the same as the one the report went under
<ogra_> *obviously
<ogra_> pmcgowan, !
<jgdx> plars, well, not sure the publishing fails each time, but that job fails due to tests and timeouts.
<ogra_> pmcgowan, so i assume there is a bug open already then ?
<jgdx> each time
<pmcgowan> ogra_, not yet I think, at least I did not file one
<plars> jgdx: ok, I thought you were asking about the publishing failure
<sergiusens> plars: hey there, can I get ci MP builds for lp:ciborium ?
<jibel> ogra_, likely one of bug 1339916 or bug 1340063
<ubot5> bug 1339916 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "SystemIdentifier can change between reboots" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339916
<ubot5> bug 1340063 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "System identifier returned by GetIdentifier dbus method differs from identifier on errors.u.c" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340063
<pmcgowan> yeah I did not reboot
<plars> jgdx: I'll try to take a look, or find someone more familiar with otto to see if they can determine why it fails. do you have a way to retry this run? I didn't see anything that was clearly an error until the build publishing glitch
<plars> sergiusens: can you point at where I'd find that?
<pmcgowan> jibel, that second bug is the one I saw
<plars> sergiusens: oh, you are asking to add it to cupstream2distro-config?
<jgdx> plars, thanks. This is above the publish failure http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7971359/
<jgdx> plars, you can retry it by going to http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1159/rebuild
<tvoss> trainguards, can I get a silo for line 32?
<sil2100> Sure, one moment
<sil2100> tvoss: make sure you rebuild once we land silo 10
<tvoss> sil2100, obviously :) me and my alter ego are in contact usually ;)
<sergiusens> plars: yeah :-)
<ogra_> jibel, thanks
<sergiusens> plars: what I tried to imply with MP (Merge Proposal) ci :-)
<Saviq> ough, is this a known issue sil2100 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181665851/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.unity8_8.00%2B14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<plars> sergiusens: yeah, just not a piece that I've done much with, so it's not the first thought I have
<sil2100> huh
<sil2100> Saviq: that's something new
<plars> sergiusens: I can give it a shot, but would be good if you could review the cu2d change to make sure I did something sane. which stack would this go in?
<sergiusens> plars: stacks are not really important since the daily release days ended
<sergiusens> plars: core, system or a similar name
<sil2100> RIP daily-release
<plars> sergiusens: head/services.cfg maybe?
<Saviq> sil2100, could you please try and restart unity8 builds in silo 1, it built fine locally :/
<sergiusens> plars: sounds good
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, let me try that, hmm
<Saviq> thanks
<tedg> I'm a bit confused, seems the PPA can't install dbus-test-runner. Anyone else having an issue there?  https://launchpadlibrarian.net/181666621/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.pay-service_2.0.0%2B14.10.20140806.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> Saviq: it seems to be a real issue somewhere...
<sil2100> Let me try looking into that after the meeting
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks :|
<tedg> Ah, Saviq has the same issue :-)
<Saviq> tedg, yeah, same for unity8
<Saviq> tedg, weird part is it built just fine in sbuild here
<tedg> Yeah, curious if it's something in proposed. I think the PPAs pull it in.
<sil2100> plars: meeting!
<Saviq> tedg, ah indeed
 * Saviq enables in sbuild
<plars> sil2100: argh, brt
<Saviq> tedg, confirmed
<tedg> Saviq, Can you see which package changed?
<tedg> I don't see anything obvious
<Saviq> tedg, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#systemd
<Saviq> tedg, there's things that depend on new sysvinit, but it's nowhere to be found
<Saviq> yeah, missing a sync from debian
<popey> balloons: music app seems to be doing something odd, clicking off-screen in this test.. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/1314/? from this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-swipe-delete-test/+merge/229718
<popey> any ideas balloons ?
 * balloons looks
<balloons> ohhh it's music.. I wonder if there's custom swipe code
<balloons> popey, yea looks custom. should probably just migrate to the helper
<balloons> ohh, nvm.. the failures aren't about wipig
<popey> balloons: ☻
<balloons> popey, easy to see it fail.. It's odd it finds the object
<popey> balloons: can you leave a comment on the branch if you find anything interesting? I need to go afk
<balloons> popey, yes, I'll leave a comment.
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have the fix for the broken UbunuShapes (not for the autopilot bug, but the wrong size) in the line35
<Saviq> enough today :(
<sil2100> Ok, let me try looking why PPA builds are b0rken :|
<brendand> plars, when is the RTM branch opening?
<plars> brendand: don't know, I think someone just said friday perhaps?
<plars> brendand: probably a better question for cjwatson
<Saviq> sil2100, missing sysvinit merge from debian
<Saviq> sil2100, pitti's been poked
<sil2100> Aw come ooon
<Saviq> sil2100, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#systemd
<Saviq> sil2100, indeed
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> Ok, so that means no testing for me then
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, so, do you give a QA sign-off for silo 10 ? :)
<sil2100> davmor2: you sure it won't break anything? :)
<sil2100> davmor2: ...triple sure?
<davmor2> sil2100: it already is signed off :)
<sil2100> Let me publish then, and let's build a new image once it's in
<davmor2> sil2100: it just turns the current location stuff into a trusted helper
<bzoltan> sil2100: can a Silo do a build and be reconfigured and start to build an other package? I just added the -gles branch to the Sheet.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved. robru's at the doctor, ping trainguards for help
<sil2100> cjwatson, slangasek: hi! We would need a core-dev+archive-admin +1 packaging ACK on diffs for silo 10
<sil2100> cjwatson, slangasek: the diffs: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_trust-store_1.0.0+14.10.20140806.7-0ubuntu1.diff https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_location-service_2.0.1+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> cjwatson, slangasek: trust-store adds a new binary package
<kenvandine> oh sigh... held packages
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah ;/
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): plars | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved. robru's at the doctor, ping trainguards for help. Archive is a bit broken, PPA builds will fail.
<kenvandine> sil2100, so what's the breakage?  i don't see an upload of gvfs
<sil2100> kenvandine: so, from what I heard, a sysvinit merge is missing in the archive it seems
<sil2100> kenvandine: pitti is on it it seems
<kenvandine> yikes
<bzoltan> sil2100:  would you please reconfigure the silo15?
<sil2100> bzoltan: sure! About that building, that could be done but remember that the builds will fail
<sil2100> (like in, PPA builds)
<bzoltan> sil2100: I remember that it failed before. I have no idea why.
<kenvandine> the archive is broken
<kenvandine> nothing will build
<sil2100> stgraber: hello! If you're around, maybe you could provide some +1 packaging ACK on a main package - we're also adding a new binary package to another one:
<sil2100> stgraber: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_trust-store_1.0.0+14.10.20140806.7-0ubuntu1.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_location-service_2.0.1+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> stgraber: so we need a core-dev with archive admin powers to review this ;)
<sil2100> infinity: hey! As you'll be doing trainguarding this month probably, could you maybe review some packaging changes for some main packages? There's one that also adds a binary package, so a +1 from an archive admin is required:
<sil2100> infinity: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_trust-store_1.0.0+14.10.20140806.7-0ubuntu1.diff and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-010-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_location-service_2.0.1+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> robru: could you make sure this gets reviewed, landed and an image kicked after it reaches the archive?
<infinity> sil2100: Looking.
<sil2100> infinity: thanks o/
<infinity> sil2100: The first diff looks fine, except for the part where the changelog really doesn't document half of it. :P
<infinity> sil2100: And second one is fine.
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> infinity: yeah, we have problems enforcing upstream developers to include all the info that's required in the changelogs... ogra_ was trying to inform developers, but yeah, it didn't seem to work ;p
<sil2100> infinity: anyway, thanks!
<ogra_> infinity, i wrote an angry mail already that i wouldnt ACK landings that have incomplete changelogs anymore :)
<ogra_> it simply makes forensic work (which we have to do at least once a week) nearly impossible
<infinity> Indeed.
<infinity> sil2100: The simple way to enforce it is to enforce it.
<infinity> sil2100: Not being funny, but it's not your job to let everything in, it's your job to let things in when they're correct.
<sil2100> Yeah, we tend to reject some landings because of that, but today we're a bit less strict due to traincon ;)
<sil2100> Since time is of the essence
<rsalveti> sil2100: mind reconfiguring silo 18?
<sil2100> rsalveti: sure
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks
<rsalveti> seems it's still building
<sil2100> rsalveti: reconfigured
<rsalveti> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> robru: ah, and remember to poke ToyKeeper to do QA signing-off, but try keeping the velocity of landings low
<sil2100> robru: prioritize blocker fixes!
<sil2100> robru: and remember to keep pushing people for fixes ;) Be as annoying as possible ;p
<sil2100> robru: (j/k!)
<sil2100> o/
<jgdx> plars, I've just updated a dep which was (could be) wrong in https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/expandable-sim-name-editor/+merge/229450
<plars> jgdx: ok, cool
<plars> jgdx: hopefully that will work
<jgdx> plars, hopefully!
<jgdx> plars, can you explain "candidate_revision" to me?
<jgdx> for e.g. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1161/rebuild/?
<davmor2> robru: did sil kick another image in the end?
<plars> jgdx: if I had to guess, the candidate revision is the one it's attempting to land, but where are you seeing that?
<rsalveti> are we kicking another image now?
<ogra_> davmor2, silo16 wouldnt mind a QA signoff :)
<jgdx> plars, ^above link
<ogra_> bah, the bot was faster than me :P
<plars> jgdx: I don't see that anywhere
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm not sure I trust the dev that threw the code together, can you vouch for him ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, not sure ... but the code change is one line and some includes ... so i think even that untrustworthy guy cant do much wrong with that :)
<plars> jgdx: but yeah, https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/CI/Playbook/UpstreamMerger?highlight=%28candidate_revision%29#Running_a_ci_.2BAC8_autolanding_job_manually - candidate_revision is the most recently pushed revision number on the mp
<plars> jgdx: oh, I wasn't logged in to s-jenkins so the link you sent was redirecting me
<jgdx> plars, aaa
<plars> jgdx: so, yeah that ^
<davmor2> ogra_: installing if this introduces bugs though I'm sending pitti round to sort you out ;)
<ogra_> lol
<jgdx> plars, it seems that value is wrong then.. Could explain everything.
<tedg> Are things building again?
<tedg> Ah, missed pitti's ping. Cool.
<bzoltan> rsalveti: do you know th ereason for this failure https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-1-build/148/console ?
<davmor2> ogra_: found a bug
<ogra_> oh ??
<ogra_> in my code ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I rang pitti he is on his way ;)
 * ogra_ makes coffee
<davmor2> ogra_: so currently developer mode is on an dthe system is locked as there is no password.  I would of thought it would only lock with the developer mode off
<ogra_> davmor2, the toggle only reflects the actual state, we will only default to off once the UI bits are landed
<ogra_> then this state cant be possible anymore
<ogra_> (we force it to on underneath the UI currently)
<davmor2> ogra_: ah right in that case I forgive you, don't do it again ;)
<ogra_> blame sergiusens :P
 * ogra_ hides somewhere 
<sergiusens> ogra_: what did i do?
<ogra_> sergiusens, setting the default for apt :)
<sergiusens> apt?
<ogra_> sergiusens, ignore me ;)
<ogra_> adb
<davmor2> sergiusens: does it matter?  it's your fault :D
<ogra_> heh
<sergiusens> lol
<sergiusens> I was complaining during lunch with rsalveti about how unfair traincon is to me
<sergiusens> really affects me as I don't do the staging branch dance
<ogra_> sergiusens, its just a matter of bribing the QA guys the right way
<sergiusens> doesn't matter, still unfair
<Saviq> robru, hey, can you please hit rebuilds of unity8 and indicator-network in silo 1, proposed's been fixed already
<rsalveti> bzoltan: didn't find the tarball
<Saviq> or well, trainguards ↑↑
<davmor2> ogra_: open the lock security, set a 4-digit pin, turn off dev mode then turn it back on again.  Now go back into lock mode and select Swipe (no security)
<rsalveti> bzoltan: you need to change the changelog header to match the upstream version
<davmor2> ogra_: It appears you can never go back, the 4 digit pin becomes your password and is recorded there instead
<rsalveti> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sync_landing_0608/+merge/229827
<Saviq> bzoltan, you need `dch -v  1.1.1181+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1 ""`
<rsalveti> bzoltan: see you're trying to sync with 1.1.1181+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1, but the version for this package is 1.1.1181+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu3
<Saviq> bzoltan, the part before -0ubuntu1 has to be the same as the non-gles package
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_> davmor2, go back to what ?
<davmor2> ogra_: nevermind, it was because I had turned the developer mode back on so it wouldn't allow me to unset and go back to swipe
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> i was just wondering ... since i jumped back and forth between all possible combinations all day today
<Saviq> ogra_, could you please hit rebuilds in unity8 and indicator-network in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+packages
 * Saviq really needs to get in on the ci train drivers, hate having to ask people about things like this :p
<davmor2> popey: are there autopilot tests for reminders?   should they be landed into the autotesting framework if it is to be a core app?
<davmor2> ogra_: silo 16 looks good and doesn't interfere with anything else
 * ogra_ hugs davmor2 
<balloons> davmor2, yes and yes. As to why they aren't there, we're working on it. They require new tooling for CI
<popey> ^
<ogra_> Saviq, gimme a bit, just having breakfast (yes i know how late it is :) )
<Saviq> lol
<davmor2> popey:  wow you sounded just like balloons then :D
<plars> davmor2: there are, we're working to get them into smoke, but that won't get them into autolanding. Not sure what needs to happen to make that work, but I'd bet fginther has plans for it already since he did a lot of the work to make autopkgtests work in smoke
<balloons> mmm.. the full answer ^^
<balloons> now popey is sounding like plars
<plars> he's a ventriloquist
<plars> which, I guess makes me a dummy
<ogra_> yummy  ...
<ogra_> smoked images
<davmor2> popey: with a  talent like that you should do a show at the next sprint :D
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<balloons> and the kneeslapper of the day award goes to . . . plars
<davmor2> plars: I'll leap to your defence, being as no one else has,  No your not a dummy :)
<davmor2> s/your/you're
<ogra_> Saviq, hmm, i just found out that i have no clue how to trigger a rebuild with the new train UI :/
<Saviq> ogra_, oh no
<Saviq> ogra_, just rebuild in PPA
<ogra_> ah, seems i found it
<Saviq> ogra_, in the failed builds in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+sourcepub/4336601/+listing-archive-extra and https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+sourcepub/4336570/+listing-archive-extra
<ogra_> you want the indicator and unity8. right ?
<Saviq> ogra_, yes please
<Saviq> ogra_, the unity8 ones that are dep wait you can leave out
<Saviq> they'll dep-wait anyway
<Saviq> but the others were failing because of a proposed issue that's been solved, so no need to reupload, rebuild is enough
<ogra_> seems to be running
<ogra_> (if a blinking giant dot means running at least :P )
<tvoss> Saviq, ogra_ can I press merge & clean myself?
<ogra_> tvoss, no idea
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved. robru's at the doctor, ping trainguards for help. Archive is a bit broken, PPA builds will fail.
<ogra_> tvoss, i guess if it lets you you can :P
<Saviq> tvoss, sure, it's something you do yourself
<ogra_> Saviq, silo 1 doesnt look so great now :(
 * ogra_ hopes he didnt mess up something 
<Saviq> ogra_, no, you ran a build job, that I can do myself
<Saviq> ogra_, what I need you to do, assuming you actually have the rights to do it...
<Saviq> ogra_, is to press rebuild on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+build/6247005
<ogra_> oh. you wanted me to click on each and every package in the PPA and click rebuild ?
<Saviq> ogra_, just two packages * arches, something like 9 in total :D
<ogra_> yeah, i definitely can do that ... i thought you wanted some fancy CI stuff :P
<Saviq> ogra_, thank you :)
<ogra_> seems to have failed again (pretty quickly)
<Saviq> uuuugh
<ogra_> fun ... given that diff
<Saviq> stoopid proposed :|
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  libconnectivity-cpp-dev : Depends: libconnectivity-cpp0 (= 0.0.1+14.10.20140722-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, trying to reproduce here
<Saviq> huh, gvfs-backends should've been fixed by now!
 * Saviq is gonna cry
<Saviq> and I don't get it, it installs fine here by now
<brendand> robru, is silo009 going to land today?
<Wellark> just for the record I have not touch libconnectivity-cpp
<Wellark> but I'm going to touch it this night
<Wellark> oh, it's already night time..
<Wellark> anyway
<kenvandine> yay, systemd built... maybe the archive is *unbroke*
<tvoss> trainguards, could you reconfigure silo 32, please?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, whats holding up jonas dual sim branch, ci run?
<kenvandine> which dual sim?
<kenvandine> there's one that has a prereq on the reset branch
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, sim name editor?
<kenvandine> ah, that's just the UI tweaks for the label editor
<kenvandine> i'll check it out
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, his other dual sim related branch requires the reset branch
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ah, ok, man cant wait for all that to go in
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok, the sim name editor branch is still failing CI
<kenvandine> which... we know everything for settings fails CI
<kenvandine> but... the failures are in the cellular tests
<kenvandine> so i'm ok with landing unrelated things knowing the failing tests aren't related to the branch, but not branches that are in the same place as the failing tests
<pmcgowan> I thought john's layout change went in yesterday but dont see it
<kenvandine> it did
<kenvandine> not in an image yet
<pmcgowan> ok
<rsalveti> ogra_: robru: mind if a trigger a new image?
<rsalveti> will do once rmadison tells me ubuntu-system-settings is finally in
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, the broken archive is not going to help us land any of this :/
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, still broke?
<kenvandine> yeah
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, remind me why we build against proposed?
<kenvandine> the systemd/sysvinit fix is in... but still busted
<kenvandine> because other depends may be in proposed :)
<rsalveti> crap
<sergiusens> robru: cjwatson is there a process to unsupport an architecture? I'm switching from gccgo to golang-go (at least temporarily)
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, what is the archive breakage preventing right now, the builds themselves?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> builds fail in the PPA
<pmcgowan> kenvandine,what exactly, the build or making a build environment?
<kenvandine> build env
<pmcgowan> yeha
<kenvandine> it can't install the build depends
<pmcgowan> same as a local build chroot, where the rule is dont use proposed
<kenvandine> dependency failures, uninstallable packages
<kenvandine> yup
<pmcgowan> why dont we have a canned build env from known state
<kenvandine> that wouldn't be good
<kenvandine> it would need to be updated every time a package in it gets updated
<kenvandine> at least libs and stuff
<kenvandine> at least for archive builds
<kenvandine> it would be nice for app developers doing builds though
<pmcgowan> its the same thing we do with local builds
<kenvandine> building for the archive we need to be sure linking is down against what's in the archive
<kenvandine> s/down/done
<pmcgowan> I may not have the answer but this is intolerable
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, extremely frustrating
<kenvandine> i tried bisecting based on what's hit proposed today
<kenvandine> systemd has to be the culprit
<kenvandine> but pitti uploaded a fix for that
<kenvandine> and... Saviq has tried just adding the packages it complains explicitly and it all magicly works
<kenvandine> makes me think there is some apt dep resolution bug
<pmcgowan> I have seen that before yeah
<kenvandine> it feels like half a day here wasted, which is frustrating
<kgunn> robru: hey, i gotta twin i need to add to silo 2, can you help with the reconfig ?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved. Archive is a bit broken, PPA builds will fail.
<robru> kgunn, heya
<robru> can do
<boiko> robru: silo 9 has some autopilot fixes and some packaging deps only, it is all tested and working
<sergiusens> robru: did you see my question above?
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, just reading scrollback now. is the problem that golang-go supports fewer arches than gccgo?
<sergiusens> robru: yes
<robru> rsalveti, image is fine with me. did you do it yet?
<sergiusens> robru: I lose the weird ones basically
<sergiusens> robru: so no arm64 or power*
<robru> sergiusens, right, so that's fine by me, but it's not up to me ;-) you need somebody like cjwatson or infinity to force that through.
<sergiusens> robru: won't jenkins fail the silo saying some arches failed to build though?
<robru> and by "force that through" I mean they need to delete the existing binaries from the archive so that the archive won't block on that arch regression.
<sergiusens> robru: or maybe it's buggy, as it says it's building still even though it finished hours ago: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-020-1-build/82/console
<robru> sergiusens, not if an archive admin fixes it first
<sergiusens> robru: ack
<sergiusens> robru: so good thing I also ping cjwatson about it :-)
<robru> sergiusens, yeah
<rsalveti> robru: no, not sure if archive is in a proper state
<robru> oh right
<sergiusens> robru: based on doko's reply to my email on canonical tech, I say it should be unblocked easily
<robru> davmor2, no an image wasn't kicked
<robru> Saviq, did you get your rebuild of silo 1? i just got back
<Saviq> robru, old news, silos are broken anyway due to systemd being stuck in proposed, 'causing systemd to be stuck in proposed, causing systemd to be stuck in proposed, causing systemd to be stuck in proposed... and so on
<robru> Saviq, that's a shame, I hope it doesn't cause systemd to get stuck in proposed...
<Saviq> I'm afraid it might
<sergiusens> Saviq: we should integrate unity8 into systemd
<Saviq> sergiusens, to get stuck in proposed?
<sergiusens> Saviq: to make the archive just one package
<Saviq> sergiusens, that's stuck in proposed? :D
<sergiusens> Saviq: well once it's one package, it will be easier :-P
<robru> racarr, ping about that stuff. how's it going?
<slangasek> jdstrand, plars, robru: so sil2100's mail seems to have a dangling reference to this bug filed for the apparmor denials.  Does someone have the link?
<plars> slangasek: sure, one sec
<robru> slangasek, hm, i think plars has it ;-)
<plars> slangasek: robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1353591
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353591 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu Touch devices sometimes come up with hwclock set to 1970" [Undecided,New]
<plars> I'll cc it to the email, didn't see that it didn't get pasted
<plars> slangasek: oh, no it's in the email. I see it
<plars> slangasek: he just put it in an odd place :)
<slangasek> oh?  I found a [3] footnote but it was a different bug
<cjwatson> kenvandine: it's perfectly possible to choose to build against release rather than proposed on a silo-by-silo basis, but I would certainly maintain that it is not generally appropriate
<plars> slangasek: yeah, it's further down... confusing
<cjwatson> sergiusens: It's possible for us to remove binaries from the release pocket, which would permit that, but I'd need to look into the specifics to see whether there are any consequential problems
<cjwatson> sergiusens: what silo is this?
<cjwatson> so has the stack of build failures from scrollback been unblocked?
<robru> cjwatson, as far as I can tell, no, archive is broken due to systemd and builds are failing
<cjwatson> robru: do you have an example?  I saw an upload of systemd that purported to fix it
<robru> cjwatson, well I'm looking at proposed-excuses and it says systemd not considered due to a regression in udisks2
<cjwatson> And it's only currently blocked in -proposed by some failing autopkgtest or other that isn't hugely relevant for this purpose
<cjwatson> That doesn't affect builds
<cjwatson> Do you have a current example of a failed PPA build?
<robru> cjwatson, sorry I'm not up to speed on all the builds because I've been at the doctor most of the day
<Wellark> are the builds working again and if not is there any ETA?
<robru> cjwatson, but silo 17 and 1 seem to be failing
<Wellark> it's almost 2am and I'm thinking if I should to to bed or not
<robru> cjwatson, also the silo sergiusens was asking about is 20
<cjwatson> Wellark: they should be working now but I'm just about to check
<Wellark> cjwatson: \o/
<cjwatson> ok, 17 is old, will retry in the PPA
<Wellark> how is silo 1 looking? (haven't checked..)
<cjwatson> Wellark: I'll check that in a moment
<cjwatson> but that failure's old too
<cjwatson> hm, still maybe something wrong, let me see
<cjwatson> huh, what
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~$ chdist apt-get utopic-proposed-ppc64el install gvfs-backends gvfs gvfs-daemons udisks2 udev parted libpam-systemd procps systemd initscripts
<cjwatson> fails
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~$ chdist apt-get utopic-proposed-ppc64el install gvfs-backends gvfs gvfs-daemons udisks2 udev parted libpam-systemd procps systemd initscripts upstart
<cjwatson> succeeds
<cjwatson> the first failure was "initscripts : Depends: upstart but it is not going to be installed"
<robru> kenvandine, ^^ can you fill cjwatson in on the details?
<cjwatson> robru: no need
<cjwatson> kenvandine: ^-
<cjwatson> I saw kenvandine's comments earlier and I seem to be retracing the same steps
<cjwatson> It *might* just need a chroot upgrade to get past this
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- you still around?
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7974417/ is the apt debug output from the first command above
<ToyKeeper> For traincon, there has been a surprising lack of silos to test.  (I'm not complaining though!)
<cjwatson> Looks like it's picking systemd-sysv as a preferred alternative to systemd-shim and then failing to resolve it, but not totally clear on why
<cjwatson> so, I can unblock silos 1 and 17 by temporarily switching them to -proposed, but that isn't a long-term solution
<infinity> cjwatson: I am, ish.
<infinity> cjwatson: Erm, aren't all silos supposed to have -proposed enabled anyway?
<cjwatson> infinity: Any ideas on the above mess?  I'm not sure if a chroot upgrade will actually help given the debug output there
<cjwatson> infinity: They do.  In this case that's why they're failing.
<cjwatson> (Though in general I think it's a good thing, otherwise transitions involving anything in a silo would be super-painful.)
<infinity> cjwatson: It was "so, I can unblock silos 1 and 17 by temporarily switching them to -proposed" I was reponding to..
<cjwatson> Er, sorry, braino
<cjwatson> By temporarily switching them to release
 * infinity digs a bit.
<cjwatson> 1 and 17 switched, builds retrying
<infinity> If this mess is in proposed, manual upgrading won't help, unless I upgrade the chroots to proposed, which I don't usually.
<cjwatson> (You can always copy what's in 17 to another PPA with -proposed enabled if you want to debug)
<cjwatson> infinity: chdist might not be totally reliable for this, as it's starting from a blank slate rather than from a system with -proposed enabled.
<infinity> Right, I'm trying a chroot.
<infinity> Is this failing on upgrade, or build-dep install?
<infinity> Log somewhere?
<cjwatson> infinity: But a good test is whether "apt-get build-dep content-hub" works with -proposed enabled after upgrading the chroot to current release.
<infinity> cjwatson: Upgrading to proposed, actually.
<cjwatson> I've probably just killed the logs, but it amounts to apt-get build-dep content-hub (or indicator-network, or unity8)
<cjwatson> infinity: Is there anything to upgrade in release first?
<infinity> cjwatson: I mean, the reproducer would be to upgrade to proposed, since that's what lp-buildd does.
<cjwatson> Oh true.
<infinity> cjwatson: There are certainly things to upgrade in release first, which might help work around it, but I'd rather understand the bug first.
<cjwatson> I agree, it's just something to experiment with
<infinity> If it's another apt issue, fine.  If it's something wrong with the packaging that's going to break upgrades from 14.04, we should fix it, not force it.
<cjwatson> I couldn't see anything obvious with the packaging, but that's not definitive
<robru> ToyKeeper, yeah, only things that aren't critical bugfixes require qa signoff, so I guess we had a well-behaved traincon, only silos with fixes were considered so far ;-)
<cjwatson> Bumped versioned dep systemd-shim, but the target version exists in utopic
<infinity> cjwatson: Comes down to libpam-systemd forcing curious changes to the install list.
<cjwatson> It does?  That's just bumped systemd version to match the source, added dbus, bumped systemd-shim version (to one available in utopic)
<cjwatson> At least on amd64
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7974475/
<cjwatson> infinity: Maybe removing the no-longer-essential init from the chroots would help?
<infinity> cjwatson: Might do.
<infinity> Nope.
<infinity> Same result.
<cjwatson> infinity: Adding systemd-shim to your list (without libpam-systemd) also fixes it
<cjwatson> Which matches the apt debug output, which starts going wrong where it tries to install systemd-sysv
<infinity> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7974485/
<cjwatson> Oh
<infinity> Yeah.  Can be narrowed down, at least, to just trying to install udisks2, which is a lot fewer interacting packages than gvfs.
<cjwatson> The problem is that systemd-sysv now exists in -proposed
<cjwatson> It didn't before, so dependencies didn't pick it
<infinity> Oh, we might need something high enough up the stack to just prefer systemd-shim?
<cjwatson> Switching libpam-systemd's alternative order would probably bodge it for now
<infinity> To hint apt in the right direction?
<cjwatson> Obviously not correct, but I'm pretty sure it would do for the moment
<infinity> I'm not sure if there is a correct here.
<infinity> I think the assumption should be that an installed system comes with one alternative or the other already working.
<infinity> So, this is only a switching problem.
<infinity> But the upgrade is irksome.
<cjwatson> infinity: You're probably right, but it needs more of an expert than I am to get the architecture right.  In the meantime can you review http://paste.ubuntu.com/7974519/ ?
<infinity> But yeah, twiddling the order on libpam-systemd would probably do it for now.
<infinity> cjwatson: lgtm.
<infinity> And now to run off to that late lunch that kept getting later...
<cjwatson> Ah, good, robru did a watch-only build on those, thanks
<cjwatson> infinity: Cool, thanks
<cjwatson> Nose held, uploaded
<robru> cjwatson, you're welcome
<cjwatson> And I've flipped those PPAs back to their previous configuration before we forget
<racarr> robru: Pong...sorry wasnt watching this channel
<racarr> you mean the bottom edge swipe stuff?
<robru> racarr, yeah I was told to ping you about that, we want to get that in asap ;-)
<racarr> It's difficult
<racarr> I think i've located it but no chance of a fix today
<racarr> as far as I can tell (and im not 100% sure yet)
<racarr> the emulator just doesn't support resizing egl surfaces
<racarr> in it's egl impl
<racarr> and we now resize the surfaces on startup as part of a weird dance
<racarr> to solve a bunch of other bugs
<robru> racarr, hmmm, ok.
<cjwatson> sergiusens: removed now-unbuildable ciborium binaries for you; hopefully that will publish before citrain's current build finishes and it will notice, otherwise abort the build if necessary and do a watch-only build
<cjwatson> (once rmadison is up to date)
<racarr> robru: Should have something more definitive by tomorrow or later today if I get lucky but I think I am unlikely to make much more progress until I can poke someone who knows a little more about the android drivers
<robru> racarr, before you EOD, can you reply to the landing team email with your findings?
<racarr> robru: Is that better than commenting on the bug?
<robru> racarr, hm, I guess commenting on the bug is better.
<racarr> :)
<racarr> I just made one basic comment...hopefully I should find out a little more before EOD
<cjwatson> ^- that's just a build1 upload which we'd normally discard; I'll force
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-07
<cjwatson> sergiusens: ok, that's all sorted for you now
<sergiusens> cjwatson: thanks
 * ToyKeeper biab, lunch
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=sergiusens
<sergiusens> robru: is that publishable? ^^
<robru> sergiusens, does it fix anything i care about?
<sergiusens> robru: nothing in list
<robru> sergiusens, then I guess it needs ToyKeeper to review it & sign off.
<sergiusens> ok
<sergiusens> robru: it's translations mostly to enable translators
<sergiusens> but fine I'm fine wth extra reviews
<robru> sergiusens, ok, sounds good, but yeah, due to traincon we need ToyKeeper to review that
<Wellark> could I have a rebuild on silo 1
<Wellark> I think all the people with $ultimate_power have eod'ed in my team already
<Wellark> oh, it's 5am
<Wellark> ...
<Wellark> tedg: around? --^
<tedg> Wellark, Sure
<Wellark> thanks
<tedg> Wellark, Everything or just one package?
<Wellark> let me check
<Wellark> tedg: seems unity8 was build with large enough version number date
<Wellark> tedg: indicator-network is enough
<tedg> Wellark, Started
<Wellark> tedg: thanks
<Wellark> tedg: feel free to test when done ;)
<Wellark> tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/modeminfo/+merge/225160
<Wellark> those things look beautiful on a dual sim device
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 176 building (started: 20140807 02:05) ===
<ToyKeeper> Weird.  I kept checking and saw nothing...  checked again now and I see pings which didn't show up earlier.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: and now you have a queue :-)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 176 DONE (finished: 20140807 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/176.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: Any idea if it should still work on 176?
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: that's the new one, right? It should but since it recently built; I would say, it would as long as unity and networking work
<kenvandine> yay... my silo is buildable!
<ToyKeeper> ... need to get all flashed, now that 176 is out.  Kind of odd that 24 hours passed between builds.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: given that it contains no moving parts and if it doesn't; them what is currently there won't either... put in other words :-)
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: in other words, I expect it to work on 176
 * sergiusens feels tired and uses lots of words to answer simple questions
<bzoltan> are  QA folks around?
<thomi> bzoltan: what's up? I was about to EOD...
<bzoltan> thomi:  I wonder if you know if the rev175 image has the tests fixed not to use the UbuntuShape objecttype
<bzoltan> thomi: but maybe it is not really QA domain
<thomi> bzoltan: I have no idea what you're talking about, sorry. ToyKeeper might know, if she's still around
<thomi> or elopio
<thomi> otherwise, the European contingent should start coming online soon
<bzoltan> thomi: elopio would be the best...
<thomi> unless he's working crazy hours, he should be asleep I guess
<bzoltan> thomi: :) I know the  European contingent, I am one of the most easter of them :)
<bzoltan> thomi: Mirv will join soon, he might now these details too
<thomi> ack
<thomi> cool, thanks - I'm off for a nap.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Sorry, I don't know the state of the AP tests.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  It might not be the solution for all failure, but when I landed the UITK last time I had to fix the shorts app tests not to select object by the UbuntuShape object type. I have seen that since many apps introduced the very same select_single("UbuntuShape", objectName="messageArea") when the select_single(objectName="messageArea") is perfectly enough.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  and now I see that the addressbook-app has for example fixed that but the messaging app not yet
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  sorry, the messaging app is good too.. the share app has still that objct type reference
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: I think you need the automation part of QA...  which I'm not.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  OK, I will just make MRs for those apps
<bzoltan> Mirv: I do not know who could take this MR https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/share-app/no_ubuntu_shape/+merge/229893
<bzoltan> Mirv: rsalveti: what do I do wong? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-015-1-build/148/console
<rsalveti> bzoltan: same as we told you yesterday
<rsalveti> <rsalveti> bzoltan: you need to change the changelog header to match the upstream version
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  Sorry I must have missed that
<rsalveti> <rsalveti> bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sync_landing_0608/+merge/229827
<rsalveti> <rsalveti> bzoltan: see you're trying to sync with 1.1.1181+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1, but the version for this package is 1.1.1181+14.10.20140804-0ubuntu3
<rsalveti> <Saviq> bzoltan, you need `dch -v  1.1.1181+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1 ""`
<rsalveti> <Saviq> bzoltan, the part before -0ubuntu1 has to be the same as the non-gles package
<rsalveti> bzoltan: no worries
<bzoltan> rsalveti:  I had the habit of caring about the version number before the + sign.
<ToyKeeper> Well, fun.  Trying to test things that I've never actually gotten to work.
<ToyKeeper> Like MTP, or facebook notifications.
<Mirv> bzoltan: it sounds like there's a mismatch between the changelog version number and the tarball... somehow
<Mirv> ah, resolved
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I was helped :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: 176 (the one that just finished) has most of the apps updates
<bzoltan> Mirv:  The share app is still using the Ubuntu Shape there https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/share-app/no_ubuntu_shape/+merge/229893
<bzoltan> Mirv:  is in the 176 new shorts app?
<Mirv> bzoltan: camera, clock, dropping-letters, filemanager, reminders, shorts, sudoku, terminal (=yes)
<Mirv> bzoltan: I don't think share-app is in use anymore?
<Mirv> bzoltan: the last update to share-app was done a year ago :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is on my test plan :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Sure I can drop it :)
<Mirv> yes, please do
<bzoltan> Mirv: OK, so the 176 will be a cleaner image
<Mirv> hopefully, and the year 1970 fix too
<Mirv> #176 should have much, much, better results, then
<cjwatson> ok, good, all the packages affected by last night's systemd breakage have resolvable build-deps against -proposed now
<elopio> plars: results from #176 seem a lot more promissing. Thanks man.
<plars> elopio: cool :)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Got a question... hopefully not a problem
<plars> elopio: are the apparmor DENIED errors expected still with calendar_app? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/176:20140807:20140805.2/9544/calendar_app/1499446/
<plars> elopio: hmm, still seeing some with camera also :(
<plars> elopio: I wonder if the workaround didn't work completely
<plars> I'll have to wait for the run to finish to see the full syslog I'm afraid
<elopio> plars: on the calendar we are trying to patch the home directory.
<elopio> I always thought those errors come from failing to patch it properly. But I'm not sure.
<plars> elopio: yeah, I'm going to have to be more clever about it I'm afraid. I'm seeing a few instances so far where it didn't manage to set the ntpdate
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I have changed the development focus of the UITK to the staging branch ... will the CI landing machinary land to the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk  or to the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit  ... what is the staging in fact
<plars> elopio: in the one I'm looking at now, it would have been ok, but that may not always be the case
<Mirv> bzoltan: it'd be lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bzoltan> Mirv:  uhh... and that makes me reverting this  otherwise cool change
<Mirv> bzoltan: yes, indeed...
<elopio> Mirv: and can't CI land lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk ?
<plars> elopio: well, it looks like 2 of the 3 mako runs failed to get ntpdate successfully, but in all three cases I log the current date on the device and what hwclock reads, and all 3 were good (not 1970)
<Mirv> elopio: possibly, with some exception? the default I guess always is lp:project
<elopio> I think on the autopilot case, they are releasing something like lp:autopilot/1.5
<bzoltan> elopio:  yes, as pitti just said
<elopio> plars: so, we just got lucky ?
<plars> elopio: well, sorta
<plars> elopio: in this case, we are ok on the date/time, but we still see errors. So there still could be problems, just maybe not as many to sort through
<plars> elopio: but clearly I'll have to retry the workaround if the initial call to ntpdate fails (it shouldn't)
<plars> elopio: this reeks of the old issues we used to have where the network is up, but it's not *really* up
<plars> elopio: i.e. we can ping the ip of the device, but we can't resolve hostnames from the device
<elopio> plars: oh well, I'm glad we have you. I have no clue of how to make it more reliable.
<elopio> but I'm happy that tomorrow I'll know where to start looking at the failures.
<ToyKeeper> Hmm...  No sergiusens.
<plars> elopio: I can make it more reliable, I'm just saying that I don't think really making sure the call to ntpdate would have helped us in this case
<ToyKeeper> I can't make the features he changed work with or without the silo, so it's a bit hard to get any meaningful test results.
<plars> elopio: so we would have seen the same failures, because ntpdate didn't really have any date problem to fix
<ToyKeeper> A test plan would be helpful.
<elopio> plars: the apparmor=DENIED messages on the calendar date back to at least #120
<plars> elopio: yeah, that's what I'm hoping - I knew there were some of these that were failing for other reasons
<plars> elopio: so they might be expected
<tvoss> good morning
<bzoltan> Mirv:  both the ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock.TestClock.test_delete_world_city_must_delete_saved_world_city_list and the ubuntu_clock_app.tests.test_clock.TestClock.test_add_city_button_must_add_world_city are falky
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok, but at least 100% on #176 and #175 http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/176:20140807:20140805.2/9544/ubuntu_clock_app/
<Mirv> bzoltan: #176 starts to look back to ok again http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/176:20140807:20140805.2/9544/
<Mirv> a raise from 84.1% to 96.1%. still some way to go, but should help.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  It is ok for me too... after the 3rd attempt
<tvoss> robru, could you reconfigure silo 14 for me?
<tvoss> trainguards, could you reconfigure silo 14 for me?
<Mirv> tvoss: sure
<Mirv> tvoss: done
<Saviq> davmor2, FWIW, silo 1 is now ready for QA
<brendand> davmor2, do you want extra eyes testing silo1? i can give a hand
<Saviq> brendand, since davmor2's not around, go ahead :)
<Saviq> brendand, it's fixing two blockers, btw: dash header colours and edge demo
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I am done with the UITK testing... I see same or even less failures with the UITK than on the CI dash
<Mirv> bzoltan: has landing team agreed it's only isolated bug fixes that are included?
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I have flipped the tested switch of the UITK. I have run 23 test suites with all the 800+ tests. At first it was yet again horror.. then on the second round it was only the galley-calendar-music to fail. I verified thatthe failures are the same as on the CI dash.
<brendand> Saviq, there's also a pretty big feature in there
<bzoltan> Mirv:  this landing contains two isolated bug fix. One of them is critical. Without that fix all UbuntuShapes will be wrongly sized.
<Saviq> brendand, that's why we need QA sign-off on top of our normal testing
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: I am not pushing it... it is there :) feel free to take it or put it on hold if you wish so. The fix for two bugs are there.
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: my initial interpretation of TRAINCON-0 is that we can't release UITK since UITK has a non-fixed blocker bug assigned to it (bug #1351024)
<ubot5> bug 1351024 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1351024
<Mirv> on the other hand, the fixed bugs are also high priority, although not blockers, and isolated
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: we'll discuss this on the meeting, but I would prefer to have a QA sign-off in this case :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I am absolutely happy with that. More eyes see more.
<bzoltan> Mirv:  just be clear... that bug is _not_ a UITK bug... the datepicker was not touched for ages and nothing around it was changed. It is zsombi who was kind enough to volunteer to attemp to fix it from the UITK.
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: but I am fine with the decision  to hold back the UITK if that is what you think as best. I am not in hurry.. this lanidng contains two MRs from kalikiana and from Kaleo to fix two important bugs. One I though is one of the blockers
<zsombi> bzoltan: Mirv: question: if you don't release UITK, will the previous "released" one work with the Calendar app?
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, so did the application break somehow by using the components invalidly?
<sil2100> bzoltan: well, we're holding this landing off because in any case it's something bigger anyway, so even with this I try to be double safe
<bzoltan> sil2100:  no idea
<bzoltan> sil2100: the datepicker issue is more likely a Qt problem, not a UITK neither app
<zsombi> sil2100: no, it's not about that. I sense the Qt5.3 transition caused the problem
<sil2100> bzoltan: ACK, anyway, we might assert the risks on the meeting and release it without QA sign-off even
<sil2100> zsombi: hmmm
<zsombi> sil2100: so far I saw the following: QuickUtils.rootItem() returns null in the PickerPanel on phone, but returns the valid MainView instance elsewhere
<zsombi> sil2100: the same function returns the MainView instance on desktop everywhere
<zsombi> sil2100: so the panel is there, but it had not been parented anywhere, thus its size is also 0
<zsombi> sil2100: which makes it invisible :/
<zsombi> sil2100: as we don't have AP tests for the PickerPanel (only for the DatePicker) this had not picked up in the transition to Qt5.3
<zsombi> sil2100: PickerPanel is anyway provides a custom solution, on the phone the DatePicker should appear in the OSK, not as it does now
<zsombi> sil2100: anyway, I'm trying to figure out a workaround so this gets unblocked, but will take time :(
<Saviq> brendand, it's +1 from me on two devices, is in your hands now
<brendand> Saviq, i wasn't planning on being the sole tester for it, so i'll want davmor2's ack too
<brendand> Saviq, unless it happens that he's not in today
<Saviq> k
<sil2100> zsombi: ok, thanks o/
<sil2100> popey, Mirv: hi guys! Could you somehow publish the new music-app to the store?
 * sil2100 also wonders why we suddenly have 8 failures in camera-app
<sil2100> brendand, ogra_`: so, the camera-app test failures might be related to the new camera-app upload, might be something constantly broken as those seem to fail for both mako and flo
<brendand> sil2100, i can look at it
<brendand> sil2100, there seem to be some new calendar app failures too
<brendand> sil2100, and some not so new
<brendand> remember how we used to have so many issues with filemanager :)
<brendand> barely notice it these days
<brendand> something positive
<davmor2> Morning all
<davmor2> brendand: did you make a start testing or silo1 or did you want me too, or how far did you get?
<Mirv> sil2100: sil2100 new as in latest trunk? I can kick a build, someone can test it, and I can upload it.
<brendand> davmor2, not yet - i've been investigating some of the CI failures. after the meeting i'll start
<davmor2> Saviq: silo1 deals with the colours and guide right?
<brendand> davmor2, i particularly want to test the dual sim stuff
<brendand> davmor2, btw do you have a locked sim?
<Mirv> sil2100:: camera was asked to be uploaded by Florian yesterday
<davmor2> brendand: no my sim is open
<sil2100> Mirv: yes, latest from trunk
<brendand> davmor2, maybe we want to rope jibel in then
<brendand> davmor2, he has been waiting for this for a while
<jibel> brendand, for what?
<brendand> jibel, silo001 contains some changes that add the sim unlocking feature
<sil2100> brendand: if you could take a look at those it would be awesome
<brendand> sil2100, which :) silo001 or camera app failures?
<brendand> sil2100, i plan to look at both in due course
<jibel> brendand, I can do that but not right now in 90min would be okay?
<sil2100> brendand: camera-app, as 001 has davmor2 and maybe jibel will help as well ;)
<sil2100> brendand: well, camera-app and calendar ;p
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, sure
<davmor2> sil2100: hang on why is silo1 adding features it was meant to be fixes only
<sil2100> davmor2: it's not fixes only, that's why it needs QA sign-off
<davmor2> grrrrrrrr
<brendand> davmor2, that's what i said
<brendand> <grumble>we really shouldn't mix the two</grumble>
<Mirv> sil2100: music-app built at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.558_all.click
<sil2100> ogra_`: meeting!
<ogra_`> sil2100, yeah, sorry, stuck in mail discussions, on my way
<brendand> sil2100, yeah so calendar_app was switched to use the new test code
<brendand> sil2100, doesn't look like it was really tested though
<brendand> sil2100, it might have been, but in the wrong way
<brendand> i'll file a bug for this and then go look at silo001
<sil2100> brendand: uh oh
<sil2100> brendand: thanks ;)
<sil2100> brendand: did you ahve a moment to look at camera-app already?
<brendand> sil2100, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1353921
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1353921 in Ubuntu Calendar App "tests using address_book_service_testability (e.g. test_fill_form) fail" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> sil2100, yes - i reproduced the failures, but now i need to look closer and file a bug
<brendand> THEN i can work on silo001 :)
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
<cjwatson> anyone mind if I publish click (4)?
<sil2100> cjwatson: it looks like test additions and bugfixes only, right?
<cjwatson> Yup
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, then it should be safe to publish during traincon even
<tvoss> sil2100, silo 10 is good to go, no change rebuild, just stripping unneeded build deps
<sil2100> tvoss: ACK, let me take a look at that in some moments
<sil2100> davmor2: how's silo 001 going?
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<cjwatson> sil2100: ok, thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: full dog fooding remember I'll get back to you by Lunch,  so far the guide is fixed, the ui change for which scope you are in works, the orange downloading stuff indicator at the bottom of the page works and the colours seem correct on scopes but there is lots of other stuff to test before I get to the dogfooding bit to makes sure it didn't break anything
<tvoss> cjwatson, powerpc publishing seems to be slow today, is that a known issue?
<jgdxx> plars, ping
<brendand> sil2100, so the camera problem is a user facing issue
<brendand> sil2100, it takes a stupid long time to launch
<brendand> sil2100, then when it finally does it hides itself immediately
<sil2100> brendand: oh?
<brendand> davmor2, if you're on 176 can you confirm?
<sil2100> Ok, I wonder how 'reverts' work for click apps in the store, probably not as smooth
<brendand> davmor2, say yes so i can go help with silo1
<brendand> davmor2, just nod and smile
<davmor2> brendand: looks like it
<brendand> \o/
<brendand> but also :(
<brendand> silo001 here i come!
<cjwatson> tvoss: no reason why *publishing* on any given architecture would ever be any different - they're all published at once
<cjwatson> tvoss: example?
<tvoss> cjwatson, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-014/+packages
<davmor2> brendand: can you try something too please,  add a contact to an sms and see if the first letters are cut off when it is added
<davmor2> brendand: http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-08-07-105558.png
<sil2100> popey: hello!
<cjwatson> tvoss: I would assume that it just built slightly later and will publish in the next pass, which are usually only 5 or 10 minutes apart
<cjwatson> Can't look at the PPA publisher logs right now
<tvoss> cjwatson, ah okay
<cjwatson> Builders don't look particularly busy, so it was probably just adare being itself
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/builders/ <- basically empty
<Saviq> davmor2, brendand, is there anything in silo1 that looks like would make you say NACK by now?
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm still finding all the hidden jems you added :P
<ogra_`> ugh you are still wrangling with silo 1 ?
<ogra_`> poor Saviq
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): psivaa | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<brendand> Saviq, i'm just starting
<cjwatson> Does anyone know if there's a contact e-mail address for the app store?
<cjwatson> Stupid things to be blocked on during key signing ...
<brendand> sil2100, in its current state i'm not sure how any of the camera-app tests worked
<sil2100> brendand: that worries me a bit, someone requested a new camera app yesterday and I'm afraid the tests weren't ran properly for those before publishing
<sil2100> ogra_`: do you remember who requested the new camera?
<brendand> sil2100, seems to be a theme these days
<ogra_`> sil2100, nope, no idea
<ogra_`> sil2100, if in doubt, ask Kaleo i guess
<brendand> sil2100, i've heard before of click package tests not being run on device
<sil2100> Oh, Kaleo
<ogra_`> he owns the majority of MPs for it
<brendand> sil2100, i would certainly hope they would be for camera-app
<sil2100> brendand: damn... at least I know that popey is running all AP tests always before publishing to the store
<popey> 11:13:37 < sil2100> brendand: damn... at least I know that popey is running all AP tests always before publishing to the store
<popey> nope
<popey> The AP tests run on jenkins. I no longer run them locally.
<sil2100> Oh? Ah, right, but at least you don't allow normally applications that fail tests on jenkins, right?
<sil2100> But do the jenkins tests run on real devices like mako?
<popey> no, they run on desktops
<brendand> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<popey> AIUI
<popey> I do not run the lab, this is what I am told, anyway.
<sil2100> Crap... ok, good to know
<popey> What's the problem?
<brendand> i really hope this isn't true
<brendand> popey, camera app is completely borked
<popey> oh dear.
<popey> on the dashboard?
<popey> it worked yesterday ☻
<sil2100> Yeah ;) THere was a release of camera-app and the tests look bad (on all our devices)
<popey> so who tested it on devices before uploading to the store?
<popey> I can revert the store back to the previous version in the meantime if that helps?
<brendand> popey, i can't imagine that anyone did
<brendand> popey, basically what happens is that camera takes 30+ seconds to open
<popey> do you want me to revert the store version?
<popey> (I am on vacation today, and am about to go afk for most of the day)
<Saviq> sil2100, can we get a silo for line 32 please?
<Saviq> ↑ that one ;)(
<popey> sil2100: in my absence dholbach can also revert apps back
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: can somebody tell us when this datepicker problem appeared? I think it is a problem for longer time..
<sil2100> brendand: you think a revert might help? If this would fix the issues then I would be +1 for tit
<sil2100> *it
<sil2100> Damn, 'tit'...
<sil2100> My typos are getting more vulgar every moment
<brendand> sil2100, let's keep it clean, this is a family channel
<davmor2> Saviq: what the hell is a collapsing preview widget
<Saviq> davmor2, nothing that you can see yet
<popey> bzoltan: i think balloons answered that question when zsombi asked it yesterday... maybe here or --app-devel
<sil2100> popey: ok, anyway you go and enjoy your holiday, we'll poke dholbach for the revert
<Saviq> davmor2, only difference you'll see is that long text in previews won't be collapsed temporarily
<bzoltan> popey:  I just asked zsombi and he does not know
<Saviq> davmor2, until scopes start using the new collapsing pattern
<davmor2> Saviq: ah yes I noticed that
<Saviq> davmor2, but just FYI https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/toolkit/14-previews
<sil2100> bzoltan: not entirely sure, but I think we noticed it last week during dogfooding - davmor2 ^ ?
 * popey is now afk
<davmor2> bzoltan: 15x I think let me check
<bzoltan> sil2100:  because it is not something new and it did not come with the UITK. Something got broken on the  Qt layer.
<Saviq> sil2100, sorry, can we get a reconfigure on silo 11 please, forgot to add u-s-shell
<sil2100> Saviq: no problem
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> sil2100, thank you
<tvoss> sil2100, nagging ping for silo 10
<Mirv> sil2100: brendand: I don't have a delay in starting camera app, even after reboot. maybe it only happens after clean wipe or something, and that's why it wasn't noticed? Kaleo tested the new commit before I uploaded it. and like I said, I also have all AP:s passing locally.
<Kaleo> Mirv, sil2100, brendand, I'll try a clean install too after testing an upgrade to 176
<Mirv> hey, we have Kaleo! :) great.
<Kaleo> Mirv, discussion is happening on #ubuntu-touch
<Mirv> I see
<sil2100> It might have been broken by something else then
<Mirv> bzoltan: re: when date&time picker stopped working, the bug says "Sadly due to https://code.launchpad.net/bugs/1328600 the test for this is disabled, which means we didn't get to see exactly when or why this stopped working.". so only bisecting by flashing earlier images would help
<bzoltan> Mirv:  I can do that if I know more or less the range
<Mirv> bzoltan: maybe start with something from end of June like #105
<Mirv> bzoltan: if it works, skip to middle of July like #133
<bzoltan> Mirv:  OK
<bzoltan> Mirv:  binary search algorithm is cool
<davmor2> sil2100: Saviq: okay so this is looking pretty good
<sil2100> \o/
<Saviq> \o/
<brendand> davmor2, can you check that the Cellular settings and Wi-Fi settings entries on indicator-network don't work
<ogra_`> stop doing these suggestive questions ... !
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> brendand, works fine here
<ogra_`> davmor2, can you make sure that you do not fine any bugs in indicator-network ?
<ogra_`> :)
<sil2100> brendand: don't try adding new blockers!
<davmor2> ogra_`: no and what's with the back tick
<ogra_`> (if you use suggestive questions, phrase them more positively )
<ogra_`> davmor2, hmm, good question
<ogra_> thanks for pointing it out, hadnt noticed
<Saviq> brendand, what happens for you, the setting app doesn't launch? can you check it launches from launcher/dash?
<Saviq> brendand, maybe it's launched already?
<dpm> hi psivaa, would it be possible to trigger the autolanding job for this music-app branch? Not sure why it didn't run: https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/228972
<psivaa> dpm: just a sec pls
<dpm> np, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, can I please have another reconf on silo 11... needed to pull a change from silo 1 in (unity-api)
<Saviq> until that one lands
<Mirv> sil2100: I can do that
<sil2100> Saviq: ACK :)
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<sil2100> Mirv was faster!
<Mirv> ;)
<Mirv> and even tab-completed [s]il instead [s]aviq
<Mirv> Saviq: done
<Saviq> ;)
<sil2100> ;)
<psivaa> dpm: i've just triggered the autolanding job manually.. i see it's been done the same was in the past by fginther too..
<dpm> awesome, thanks psivaa
<psivaa> yw :)
<sil2100> davmor2: so, you give a sign-off for 001? :)
<davmor2> sil2100: not finished I said it looked good so far :P
<Saviq> davmor2, nasty!
<sil2100> Ah ;)
<dpm> psivaa, thanks for running that job. It seems it failed with a bzr error. Any ideas why or how to fix it? -> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-land/1859/console
<psivaa> dpm: ohh, i triggered http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-autolanding/4/console in fact.. let me see what's happening with ^ job
<dpm> ahayzen, ^
<ahayzen> dpm, thanks :)
<ahayzen> dpm, ah thts s-jenkins don't think we can see that...i'll wait and see wht u guys discover :)
<sil2100> Ok, time for lunch o
<sil2100> o/
<psivaa> dpm: could probably be the uploader was not in the allowed_users list in that jenkins.. let me see if adding fixes
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<dpm> psivaa, he should be in the list already, but perhaps he used another e-mail address? I don't know.
<tvoss> Kaleo, brendand the camera app issue is likely caused by https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Undecided,In progress]
<Kaleo> sil2100, ^
<psivaa> dpm: sorry, i'm not sure whats going on.. may be some lp experts could help?
<psivaa> cjohnston: would you mind looking at why https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/228972 is throwing:
<psivaa> http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-land/1861/console
<olli> sil2100, where are we at in  resolving TC-0
<psivaa> cjohnston: the revnumbers in the revision dropdown list talks about 548, but i cant see that in the revision list
<Saviq> davmor2, I'm gonna be annoying and ask once more: how you doinn'?!
<Wellark> would it be possible to have to ci train speadsheet to automatically collect a list of all the attached bugs from the individual branches part of a landing?
<Wellark> would be cool
<cjwatson> better in the dashboard I'd have thought
<Wellark> Saviq: what should I be looking?
<Wellark> cjwatson: well, somewhere :)
<brendand> Kaleo, can we try and find out how this was missed?
<Kaleo> brendand, well, first we need to figure what package/upload created the issue no?
<brendand> Kaleo, was camera-app always trying to prompt for location?
<Kaleo> brendand, camera app never does that exactly, it just uses the location API to retrieve location
<Kaleo> brendand, no UI attached to it, something else is doing it
<Kaleo> tvoss, what's the package doing that? and do you know since when?
<brendand> Kaleo, right so location service changed somehow maybe
<brendand> tvoss, Kaleo - ubuntu-location-service-bin from 2.0.1+14.10.20140731-0ubuntu1 to 2.0.1+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1
<brendand> in 176
<tvoss> Kaleo, it's the location service and the trust store introducing the prompt
<brendand> tvoss, does location service have a test plan?
<tvoss> brendand, the location service is a trusted helper now, prompting the user for granting trust whenever an application tries to access it for the first time
<tvoss> brendand, sure, does not include the trust store, yet. Will update
<tvoss> brendand, however, we know the underlying issue. Shows up for osmtouch, too
<brendand> tvoss, ok
<brendand> tvoss, please look at what test plans need to be updated to prevent this happening again
<tvoss> brendand, what happening exactly?
<brendand> tvoss, camera app requests the location but the user never sees the dialog (i guess). Kaleo knows more
<brendand> tvoss, then when a timeout is reached the app disappears into the background
<tvoss> brendand, see the pasted bug report before. Not sure we should do a manual test for that
<Kaleo> sil2100, you around?
<Saviq> Wellark, I pung davmor2, he's not around though
<brendand> tvoss, well if you're confident an automated test can catch the same issues, that's even better
<tvoss> brendand, sure
<Wellark> Saviq: ok.
<brendand> Saviq, indicator-network still has broken settings links
<brendand> Saviq, i don't have a SIM card in mako, this could be a factor
<Wellark> brendand: what where?
<Saviq> brendand, and you reliably see that?
<Wellark> which link?
<brendand> Saviq, yes. after reboot too
<brendand> Wellark, link to Cellular settings and Wifi settings
<Saviq> brendand, install url-dispatcher-tools please
<brendand> Wellark, are both broken, at least with silo001
<Saviq> brendand, and go `url-dispatcher settings://`
<Wellark> brendand: your phone is broken. works for me. bug resolution: invalid
<Wellark> ;)
<Saviq> brendand, no SIM here either, two devices, links work just fine
<Saviq> brendand, are you sure settings app isn't open already?
<brendand> Saviq, did you mean just 'url-dispatcher settings://' with nothing after?
<Saviq> brendand, yeah, that should work just fine
<Wellark> verified: if settings is already open the links don't seem to do nothing
<brendand> Wellark, that itself is a bug
<Saviq> Wellark, yes, that's a bug, but not a silo 1 bug
<Wellark> but that's system-settings/unity8? bug
<brendand> Wellark, but even with it closed it doesn't work
<cjohnston> psivaa: AIUI, the MP has to be approved by someone in Canonical
<Saviq> brendand, so if you go `url-dispatcher settings://`, does setting app launch?
<brendand> Saviq, nope - there is an error
<Saviq> brendand, your url dispatcher got b0rked
<brendand> Saviq, fresh image + silo001
<Saviq> brendand, doesn't mean it's not happening outside of silo 1
<Saviq> brendand, rm -R .cache/url-dispatcher
<Saviq> brendand, reboot, and it should work again
<davmor2> Saviq: I'm back
<Saviq> brendand, somehow sometimes the url dispatcher database gets b0rked, upgrading settings app caused it for me once
<Saviq> brendand, don't think there's a bug actually
<Saviq> I mean a filed one
<davmor2> Saviq: sil2100: I'm happy with silo1 unless anyone else found anything brendand ?
<Saviq> brendand, in any case, that's unrelated to silo 1, which doesn't touch url-dispatcher or settings app
<cjohnston> dpm: AIUI, the MP has to be approved by someone in Canonical
<dpm> cjohnston, this hasn't been the case for core apps. So far anyone in the development team, be it employees or other contributors have been able to top-approve branches
<cjohnston> dpm: hrm.. dpm what changed between the failure on the 4th and now that the bot approved it now?
<brendand> davmor2, i'll just play about a little bit more
<davmor2> brendand: I granted already ;)  Seems pretty solid to me
<dpm> cjohnston, I don't know tbh
<Saviq> brendand, did removing the url-dispatcher cache help?
<sil2100> Kaleo: I'm around now
<cjohnston> dpm: I'm wondering if the person did an --overwrite when pushing an update
<davmor2> sil2100, Saviq: silo001 granted by me brendand wants to break it some more though :D
<Saviq> davmor2, \o/
<Kaleo> sil2100, so the culprit is ubuntu-location-service-bin from 2.0.1+14.10.20140731-0ubuntu1 to 2.0.1+14.10.20140806-0ubuntu1
<brendand> Saviq, yeah it did. i did next to nothing with the phone apart from installing the silo, so no idea how it managed to get borked
<Kaleo> sil2100, according to brendand
 * sil2100 gives tvoss an evil eye
<dpm> cjohnston, I don't know, he's not online atm. Is there anything he can do to undo that, if that were the case?
<Saviq> brendand, must be the url db generation is racy, worth a bug in itself for sure
<brendand> sil2100, your evil eye is getting tired this week i think
<sil2100> Yeah, it's all red now from overuse
<cjohnston> dpm: I'm not familiar enough with the processes... balloons you about?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<sil2100> tvoss: anyway, once you're around, could you take a look at camera-app regression caused by yesterday's location-service landing?
<Saviq> Kaleo, sil2100, I think there's a known bug there
<tvoss> sil2100, known and in the works: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> Kaleo, ↑
<Kaleo> Saviq, I know
<Saviq> oh ok
<sil2100> Nice
<Saviq> PUSH THE BUTTON, PUSH THE BUTTON, PUSH THE BUTTON! (on silo 1 please)
<sil2100> dednick: hey! How's it going with bug LP: #1352977 ? I guess it's pretty critical now...
<davmor2> sil2100: moving onto to silo015 and now after that I need to look at silo 20 for sergiusens
<davmor2> but right now I need to step out for about 30minutes or so
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, thanks :)
<dednick> sil2100: working on it
<sil2100> dednick: any ETA for it?
<dednick> sil2100: nope. hopefully be done with the patches by eod or tomorrow.
<sil2100> hmm, then we might have to revert then
<tvoss> sil2100, frankly, that's really a bad idea
<tvoss> sil2100, we are landing a massive feature critical to rtm, we have one bug open, know what is causing the issue ... not sure reverting is the right measure here
<tvoss> olli, ^
<olli> is this in reference to https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Undecided,In progress]
<tvoss> olli, yup
<ogra_> tvoss, well, then fix it asap ...
<ogra_> the prob is that it keeps us in traincon-0
<ogra_> which makes landing things slower and harder
<tvoss> ogra_, we have whitelisted worse issues before
<tvoss> ogra_, also: dednick is working on it
<ogra_> sil2100, we need to stop that whitelisting business ... see, people start to use it as argument
<tvoss> sil2100, Kaleo the camera app is running unconfined?
<Kaleo> tvoss, I don't think so
<Saviq> tvoss, no, is click
<tvoss> Kaleo, okay
<olli> sil2100, what other promotion blockers are left?
<tvoss> sil2100, Kaleo as an immediate measure, I can just whitelist the camera app in the location service
<sil2100> We have a few... we need to land silo 001 to get rid of two, but besides that we're blocked on the date-time picker
<tvoss> sil2100, what is the eta for the fix?
<olli> sil2100, what's the plan for date-time picker
<olli> bug didn't seem to be overly promising
<sil2100> tvoss, olli: zsombi and bzoltan are looking into it, they're trying to get the issue fixed in UITK (since it seems to be a problem introduced by Qt)
<olli> sil2100, ok, do we have an eta from them?
<sil2100> tvoss: I guess whitelisting might be the best solution here, but only if it gets done temporarily - i.e. that we keep pushing on the real fix
<sil2100> olli: sadly no...
<tvoss> sil2100, well, sure
<sil2100> olli: but we would really need a promotable image today or at max tomorrow morning
<olli> sil2100, so, when talking about reverting... doesn't seem like there is anything defined to revert for the date time issue
<olli> what's your plan forward then on that one? whitelist?
<sil2100> olli: no, we wait for date-time as much as we can, there's not much we can do there... in case it can't be done by UITK then we'll have to poke calendar app developers to maybe somehow workaround it at least
<sil2100> tvoss: could you prepare a branch for the whitelisting then? This would basically mean that camera-app will not prompt for the location permission, right?
<sil2100> brendand: how's 001? Can I publish? Do I have your blessing as well?
<brendand> davmor2, did we get any ack on sim unlocking?
<psivaa> cjohnston: ack, thank you.
<cjohnston> psivaa: there is other info in the scrollback.. I think it may be possible the user pushed the branch with --overwrite...
<psivaa> cjohnston: ohh, that appears more inline with the ghost prev version info thrown by bzrlib
<cjohnston> yup.. I'm just not really sure how to handle it with cu2d stuff
<tvoss> sil2100, vice versa, the location service will not prompt when the camera app tries to access it.
<sil2100> ACK
<Saviq> brendand, yeah, davmor2 tested SIM unlocking, dual and single, so did I
<Saviq> davmor3, !
<davmor3> jibel brendand location is working on 176 and the toggles in the indicator do nothing by the look of it. . Tracking myself in here maps now
<sil2100> brendand: are you still testing silo 001?
<davmor3> sil2100 silo16 fixes the things its meant to now to see if it broke anything
<sil2100> davmor3: you mean, silo 15 right?
<sil2100> brendand: ok, I see it's signed off so I publish!
<davmor3> Testing on 3g while off to get my car ubuntu ftw
<davmor3> sil2100 yeah sorry the uitk fixes
<Wellark> brendand: what about sim unlocking?
<rsalveti> Kaleo: sil2100: tvoss: does it mean nobody can't use the camera-app? or just when location is enabled?
<Kaleo> rsalveti, nobody
<sil2100> rsalveti: what I think it means is that camera app can use location service whenever it wants
<sil2100> Without prompting for permission
<rsalveti> that was before
<rsalveti> not being able to use the camera-app is a huge blocker
<rsalveti> how did we land this with trainco-0?
<rsalveti> or was it before we got into trainco?
<sil2100> rsalveti: it got signed off by QA
<rsalveti> hm, no good
<Wellark> davmor3: is somebody manyally acking the stuff in silo1 ?
<sil2100> Not sure if davmor3 was aware of camera-app using location service, but also maybe it's not always a problem, maybe sometimes it worked...
<rsalveti> but well, do we have a fix coming in the next couple of hours?
<Wellark> as queuebot said somebody should
<rsalveti> otherwise please revert
<rsalveti> we need to unblock trainco-0 asap
<sil2100> Wellark: I'm reviewing the changes
<tvoss> rsalveti, please see backlog, we are working on an actual fix, and I'm preparing a hotfix to unblock traincon 0
<sil2100> rsalveti: a workaround is being prepared, that will whitelist camera-app from prompting
<tvoss> rsalveti, please also note that we have other promotion blockers around
<rsalveti> but it affects other apps as well
<rsalveti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352977
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Undecided,In progress]
<rsalveti> tvoss: right, I'm asking for an ETA
<tvoss> rsalveti, sure, a known bug, we are working on it. I really don't think that the introduced regressions in relation to the importance of the feature justify a revert
<rsalveti> sil2100: that's not going to fix the entire issue
<tvoss> rsalveti, why wouldn't that fix the issue?
<rsalveti> well, anything can justify a revert if that means we're closer to get out of trainco-0
<rsalveti> tvoss: the whitelist sil2100 said
<Saviq> sil2100, need someone to sign off packaging changes in silo 1?
<sil2100> Saviq: no, I did that already
<Saviq> kk
<sil2100> Saviq: (all packages are from universe)
<sil2100> ;)
<tvoss> rsalveti, sorry, but traincon0 is a state we are imposing ourselves. I see your point, but I think a revert of the trust-store landing is not the right approach here
<Wellark> sil2100: <3
<Saviq> \o\ /o/ \o/ \o\ /o/
<rsalveti> tvoss: well, there are really only two answers for that
<rsalveti> 1) we revert it
<rsalveti> 2) we fix it
<Wellark> now, I need a new silo for the remaining commits
<rsalveti> do we have time to fix it?
<tvoss> rsalveti, I think we have
<Wellark> pete-woods: can you fill in the paper work?
<rsalveti> would the fix land soon, like over the next few hours?
<brendand> tvoss, did the trust store change land during traincon-0?
<sil2100> tvoss, rsalveti: I was considering a revert, I'm just still looking at the risks of that, as it was a bigger landing, so I actually hoped for a workaround instead
<pete-woods> Wellark: details plz
<tvoss> brendand, might be, probably slightly before
<davmor3> sil2100 I don't get the popup to enable location service in camera
<rsalveti> tvoss: if the fix is landing today still, that would be fine, otherwise let's just revert
<rsalveti> not much we can do, really
<brendand> sil2100, do we have records of which silo that landed in and when?
<tvoss> rsalveti, so the promotion blocker is the camera app. we can fix that with whitelisting it
<tvoss> rsalveti, dednick is working on the actual fix
<rsalveti> blocking osmtouch is also a big thing
<tvoss> brendand, silo 10, not much use in post mortem
<brendand> tvoss, whitelisting it?
<tvoss> brendand, whitelisting as in?
<brendand> tvoss, 'so the promotion blocker is the camera app. we can fix that with whitelisting it'
<tvoss> brendand, yup
<sil2100> brendand: http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/176.commitlog <- here
<tvoss> rsalveti, not a promotion blocker, htough
<rsalveti> right, but still
<rsalveti> a regression caused by a feature we landed in the location-service itself
<brendand> tvoss, my understanding of whitelisting it in this context is that we give it a pass because it doesn't impact the user
<balloons> cjohnston, so let's talk https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/prevent-incorrect-no-music-screen/+merge/228972
<tvoss> rsalveti, that's actually not exactly correct. It is caused by a bug in qtmir
<rsalveti> sil2100: if qa didn't know that it needed to test camera-app, that means camera-app testing is not included in the landing wiki for location-service
<tvoss> brendand, sure. I think we should whitelist the camera app in the location service to keep it usable
<rsalveti> tvoss: sure, but the one that triggered it is the location-service, you know how things work
<Saviq> is it the biggest silo or what!
<rsalveti> sil2100: and we clearly need to fix that :-)
<Saviq> and in TRAINCON-0 no less!
<brendand> tvoss, ok we're overloading terms here
<brendand> tvoss, you mean the way to fix camera-app quickly is to whitelist it in location-service so there is no need for a prompt
<tvoss> brendand, yup
<brendand> tvoss, that's fine
<sil2100> rsalveti: right'o, let me take a look at the testing plan then - and talk with davmor2 once he's back
<tvoss> Saviq, I would agree but we have other promotion blockers around
<Saviq> tvoss, I just fixed mine :P
<cjohnston> balloons: ok.. have you seen that before?
<tvoss> Saviq, I'm talking about the date-time indicator
<Saviq> tvoss, think I'm out of the loop, what about it?
<balloons> cjohnston, I see autolanding job just started for it: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/music-app-autolanding/561/parameters/?
<balloons> ahh.. it just keeps trying to land
<tvoss> rsalveti, sil2100 as agreed with brendand: I will add an automatic test for the prompting to work correctly
<tvoss> rsalveti, sil2100 no need to add even more manual tests here
<rsalveti> well, when QA needs to sign something, they need to know what other stuff to validate
<balloons> so cjohnston no I've never seen that bzr error before, but sounds like we need to fix the bzr tree
<rsalveti> camera-app was clearly something that wasn't included in the qa validation script when landing location
<brendand> davmor2, isn't testing camera-app part of standard dogfooding?
<tvoss> rsalveti, sure, but we shouldn't limit ourselves to camera app here, as you pointed out earlier, to
<balloons> so cjohnston I think the fix is simple enough, redo the MP.. It's very small
<rsalveti> tvoss: yup
<rsalveti> just ask for anyone using utouch as their personal phone
<rsalveti> osmtouch is the map app used
<tvoss> rsalveti, sure, that's why I'm saying we should have an automated test covering all apps
<rsalveti> if we can automate, even better
<cjohnston> balloons: so that user should just push a new branch?
<sil2100> dednick: just know that there's some pressure on the real fix ;)
<tvoss> sil2100, we have to mp's up for review
<sil2100> tvoss: for the real fix or the hot-fix?
<tvoss> sil2100, for the real fix
<sil2100> tvoss: excellent..!
<balloons> cjohnston, yes, but starting from trunk.. As far as actually fixing the issue, i'm not sure, and since the MP is so small, I don't think it's worth digging into. We might get more info by asking victor how he committed
<cjohnston> dpm: ^
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): Ursinha | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
 * tvoss looks at the topic and wonders if there is such a thing as non-forceful traincon 0
<davmor3> sil2100 I've open most of the apps and I see no fallout from uitk
<sil2100> tvoss: there's a timely traincon-0, one that's acting according to nature!
<sil2100> (by acting according to nature I mean no promotion for 7 biz days)
<dpm> balloons, cjohnston, sounds like a plan
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, brendand any progress?
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, is that a +1?
<sil2100> bzoltan: do you have any progress update from zsombi on the date-time Qt regression? Will we be able to work-around it on UITK somehow?
<tvoss> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 33 assigned?
<Mirv> sil2100: brendand: I'm EODish, but what about the music-app? I built the bzr558 in jenkins as mentioned. shall I just upload it, or will someone do further testing on it? AP:s seemed to pass locally
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, jibel is looking at it
<sil2100> tvoss: \o/ Ok, so, unity8 is still migrating from -proposed, so you guys will have to rebuild once it reaches the archive
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, good thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: do you have the powa to publish that to the store?
<tedg> sil2100, Can you publish silo 8 please?
<Mirv> sil2100: there are two steps, and I have the power to do the first step of that
<sil2100> Mirv: if you see that the AP tests passed on a local run, I guess it would be awesome to get it out
<Mirv> sil2100: ok. Ran 17 tests in 840.159s, OK. I'll upload it then.
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> tedg: ok, this one will require a QA sign-off though before it can land, sadly
<Mirv> sil2100: com.ubuntu.music_1.3.558_all.click uploaded, now up to popey or someone else (balloons?) to approve on the store side.
<sil2100> Maybe dholbach can help
<sil2100> Let me try
<balloons> Mirv, popey is out, but daniel can approve
<Saviq> tvoss, sil2100, FYI don't look back on silo 11 for unity8, it's still a day away or so
<sil2100> ACK
<Saviq> tvoss, it does look like you have a superseded branch in the silo
<Mirv> balloons: ok, thanks
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<davmor2> sil2100: yeap I can do it myself now :)
<davmor2> sil2100: granted it :)
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks :)
<davmor2> sil2100: back home now it's much nicer using irc on a screen this size, the phone works but you wouldn't want it all day :)
<davmor2> tvoss: here and location tracked me accurately all the way there on foot and all the way back in the car :)
<tvoss> davmor2, thanks :)
<Wellark> brendand: did you have some problem with the sim unlocking or something?
<brendand> Wellark, i don't have any locked sims
<Wellark> 16:31 < brendand> davmor2, did we get any ack on sim unlocking?
<Wellark> oh, so you just wanted to verify that the sims can be unlocked?
<Wellark> ack
<sil2100> plars: I prepared this branch here to fix our calendar-app test issues:
<sil2100> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-fix-address-book/+merge/229950
<brendand> Wellark, i think davmor2 confirmed it
<Wellark> yep, he did
<sil2100> plars: could you take a look and see if it makes sense?
<sil2100> plars: the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1353921
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353921 in Ubuntu Calendar App "tests using address_book_service_testability (e.g. test_fill_form) fail" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> sil2100, so landing features in traincon-0, do i need to get davmor2 to check to make sure it doesn't add to the promotion blockers?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i created a silo for the reset feature and a couple bug fixes
<plars> sil2100: seems straightforward enough. Have you tried it? Want me to give it a try here before we merge it?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, thanks
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, generally we allow for 'small no-risk features' to go through without testing, but during this traincon we're generally more strict ;p
<kenvandine> sil2100, i understand strict :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, so i just ping davmor2 to get an ack?
<sil2100> plars: if you could give it a quick spin then it would be great, but from what brendand mentioned this fixes the issue - but at the end of running the test suite we're removing this package, right?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yeah, let's switch it on the spreadsheet
<plars> sil2100: yes
 * kenvandine does 
<sil2100> plars: then it should be ok, but I would indeed prefer a double-check on a live system
<sil2100> We will still have one test failure at least though
<plars> sil2100: same here, will have results on it shortly
<bzoltan1> sil2100: Mirv: I have just heard from mhall119 that the datepicker was working on the image 157... I am checking that
<Wellark> ugh.. stuff from silo1 have not yet been merged ;(
<sil2100> bzoltan1: since we might consider thinking of an application-side workaround (if possible) if hotfixing that in UITK doesn't work
<sil2100> Wellark: no, it's still migrating...
<sil2100> Wellark: it's still running autopkgtests
<mhr3> sil2100, reconf 011 pls? added unity-scope-scopes
<mhr3> Saviq, fyi ^
<sil2100> mhr3, Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tx
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I am sure that it is possible to refactor  the app
<mhr3> Saviq, started rebuild of the scopes
<sil2100> bzoltan1: do you think that refactoring the application would be hard to do and seem 'hacky'? Since it would be strange to push on a refactoring if the application does things 'the right way', but it simply stopped working
<Saviq> mhr3, thanks, will need that...
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I think it would better to make the datepicker deal with that Qt bug on the SDK side. I am sure we can provide you a fix early next week. Maybe already tomorrow.
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  zsombi is full time on this issue
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> Ok, but it seems a bit more time consuming then, all the other blockers seem to be getting resolved already
<pmcgowan> sil2100, if calendar is the only app affected, and its not preinstalled, do we block on it?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it's preinstalled on ubuntu-touch devel images, isn't it?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, I thought we removed it
<mhall119> it used to be, I havne't heard of that changing
<sil2100> pmcgowan: whenever I flash my phone clean it has calendar-app preinstalled, so it would be a regression if it's broken
<pmcgowan> popey, will remember
<pmcgowan> its not on my mako
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I just flashed the 157 and The datepicker does not show up in in the new event
<mhall119> popey is out today
<sil2100> Strange
<mhall119> bzoltan1: is the OSK visible?
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  it is
<mhall119> bzoltan1: hide the OSK and you should see the picker
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  a second...
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  it does show up
<bzoltan1> mhall119: but as you said the OSK might cover it
<sil2100> davmor2: when you flash a clean image, do you have calendar-app preinstalled?
<davmor2> sil2100: yes
<davmor2> sil2100: 3rd icon on the top row  below the top 6
<pmcgowan> ok my mistake then, we spoke about removing it
<pmcgowan> I must have uninstalled it
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  the OSK stays on top ... but if I put the app in background and bring it back I can tap on the dat field and the datepickes shows up .. that is with the rev157
<davmor2> pmcgowan: it moved from the top 6 to under it
<pmcgowan> well now I wish we had removed it ;)
<davmor2> pmcgowan: but then how would you know what you were doing all day without the harps to annoy you?
<mhall119> bzoltan1: not only does the OSK stay on top, but the Event Name field retains they keyboard focus even after the date or time elements are triggered
<mhall119> which is, I assume, why the OSK doesn't go away when it should
<sil2100> bzoltan1: do you have any particular ideas on how to refactor the calendar-app to work-around this? We might propose such a solution before we get the right fix
<sil2100> bzoltan1: the calendar developer is available, so if you have any ideas we can pass them over
<mhall119> sil2100: if the calendar app can hook into the date or time elements being triggered, it can possibly force-remove keyboard focus from other fields to try and hide the keyboard
<brendand> sil2100, is the fix for calendar-app short term?
<sil2100> brendand: which fix? ;)
<brendand> sil2100, it won't fix running it locally with phablet-test-run will it?
<brendand> sil2100, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-test-cases/touch-fix-address-book/revision/268#jenkins/testconfig.py
<plars> sil2100, brendand: I still see one failure in calendar_app with that: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/plars-smoke-daily-test/19/testReport/junit/calendar_app.tests.test_yearview/TestYearView/test_current_day_is_selected_with_touch_/
<sil2100> brendand: you mean the additional dependency? No, that's a temporary fix, the real fix would be migrating to autopkgtests
<brendand> plars, yes that's the one reported a few builds back
<brendand> plars, because it's august now
<brendand> plars, all you need to do is go back in time 8 days and it will work
<sil2100> brendand: since we have no means to get dependencies pulled in when click app tests are being ran locally noramlly...
<plars> ok, in that case, +1 for your change sil2100
<sil2100> plars: yeah, that's known - let's merge the workaround then :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<brendand> sil2100, you don't have a time machine to fix it?
<plars> brendand: do we really have a test that needs to be updated every month?
<sil2100> plars, brendand: ;)
<brendand> plars, no - once it's fixed it should be fixed for good. i think elopio was working on something
<plars> ok, cool
<sil2100> mhall119: hmm
<brendand> sil2100, plars - here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix1351319-swipe_to_get_current_day/+merge/229356
<brendand> sil2100, plars - it's blocked by uitk dependencies
<sil2100> mhall119: that sounds a bit hacky, but I also don't know the exact problem details - but maybe we could indeed try that? Could you contact mihir or someone else regarding that?
<mhall119> sil2100: bzoltan1 pmcgowan if the devel-proposed behavior of the pickerpanel is the same as the devel channel behavior, then it probably shouldn't block promotion since that wouldn't technically be a refression, right?
<sil2100> Since I don't want us to be blocked for another few days
<plars> sil2100: that's merged, and will be pulled in for 177
<Saviq> tvoss, rekicked silo 4 for you (with IGNORE_MISSING_TWINS)
<mhall119> sil2100: ideally the UITK components for date and time would take keyboard focus when activated
<sil2100> plars: \o/
<mhall119> sil2100: but like I said, if its not a change from r157, then it shouldn't be blocking should it?
<sil2100> mhall119: hm, but I thought that davmor2 didn't notice it being broken in the last promoted image?
<pmcgowan> mhall119, you're saying the bahavior is in promoted?
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_: is callendar broken in the last promoted image? :/
<mhall119> pmcgowan: the picker being hidden by the OSK is in r157, yes
<plars> sil2100: what about camera?
<alecu> hi trainguards: What are the steps to get the QA sign off needed on some silos? should we chase the QA people to do it, or do you guys handle that too?
<mhall119> if that's the behavior being seen in devel-proposed, then there is no change
<kenvandine> davmor2,  silo 17 is ready to land, it should be safe.  just adds a property that nothing else is using yet, but blocking work in camera and gallery
<ogra_> sil2100, havent used that in a while, but i think it worked
<sil2100> mhall119: but it's usable, right? As currently you cannot add any events at all
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<mhall119> if something different is happening in devel-proposed, then it's a regression
<mhall119> sil2100: r157 is usable, you just have to hide the keyboard manually
<mhall119> so, "usable but not great"
<kenvandine> oh, and it's needed for the test peer i'm working on for QA :)
<sil2100> mhall119: ok, then it's a bit more broken, since now you can't set the date at all
<mhall119> bzoltan1: can you confirm or deny that devel and devel-proposed are experiencing the same problem?
<davmor2> sil2100: no in promoted the behaviour is that the date time appears behind the keyboard if a text field is highlighted.  However in proposed it just doesn't show or it shows under the app
<sil2100> mhall119: on my #172 for instance the date picker does not appear at all
<mhall119> sil2100: ah, ok, that is a regression then
<tvoss> Saviq, thank you
<robru> alecu, yeah, poke om26er or ToyKeeper for that review
<alecu> robru: great, thanks
<robru> alecu, you're welcome
<sil2100> alecu: usually QA people also scan the spreadsheet themselves when it's marked 'needs QA signoff'
<alecu> tedg: ^^^
<om26er> alecu, robru I can look into that in 15mins if thats fine ?
<alecu> om26er: great, thanks. it's silo-008 with pay-service
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  the rev165 has the same problem in a different way... when you create an event the focus is on the text input so the text OSK comes up. But changing the focus to the date field does not hide the text OSK and does not bring the up the date picker. When the app is put in bckground the OSK hides and when itis pulled back and the date field is focused then the date picker comes up.
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  on 176 the date picker never comes up
<mhall119> thanks bzoltan1
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I am flashing the rev165 ... binary search rulez
<mhall119> bzoltan1: so was r165 the last image where the picker comes up at all?
<bzoltan1> mhall119: sil2100: question.. does this problem exist on emulator
<sil2100> bzoltan1: hm, not sure, it's a problem on at least a few of our supported devices, not sure about the emulator
<sil2100> At least 2 platforms are affected
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I am creating now few emulators
<sil2100> Ok, unity8 should be migrating pretty soon
<mhall119> bzoltan1: don't know, I created a new emulator this morning but it's stuck at a black screen :(
<Mirv> mhall119: bzoltan1: I quickly joined the reflashing party, and r173 seems to be also similar to 176, ie. the r165 trick doesn't work
<sil2100> I have 172 on my other device and it's b0rken there as well
<bzoltan1> mhall119: Mirv: sil2100: the 165 is as busted as the 176 from the point of calendar
<sil2100> bzoltan1: no picker appearing, that is?
<sil2100> robru: meeting!
<robru> sil2100, sorry, hangouts plugin broke, had to restart
<nik90> mhall119: which channel did you choose for the emulator?
<nik90> mhall119: afaik only emulator >175 work without the black screen issue
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 177 building (started: 20140807 16:10) ===
<nik90> mhall119: sry >176
<nik90> mhall119: confirmed by rsalveti
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  exactly
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  rev161 no picker
<davmor2> Kaleo, tvoss: re: camera app.  Why is location requested before the app starts when location in camera settings defaults to off?
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ here is the chat to follow :)
<Kaleo> davmor2, is it really the cse?
<davmor2> Kaleo: yes
<mhall119> nik90: devel, so r157
<mhall119> I used to have r119 that worked
<Kaleo> davmor2, so, no good reason, it's a bug
<nik90> mhall119: 157 was broken as well for me the last time I checked. The emulator images have been through a rough time
<mhall119> nik90: ok, I'll make one with devel-proposed
<Kaleo> davmor2, maybe a bug in camera or in our QtPositioning plugin
<davmor2> Kaleo: in that case when you turn on location in settings the window would exist and location service could be selected correctly :)
<davmor2> hmm could be
<Kaleo> davmor2, yes  although from a UX standpoint that window shoulds not even show at that point
<Kaleo> -s
<davmor2> Kaleo: hmm true
<tvoss> davmor2, Kaleo I think the one-time prompt is still fine
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cjohnston | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<davmor2> tvoss: oh yes being asked once can I add this app to location service I don't think is a hardship
<davmor2> Kaleo: this is a one time ask per app
<Kaleo> davmor2, I see
<Kaleo> still an ugly regression for the camera
<Kaleo> and not seen in any other OS
<tvoss> Kaleo, well, prompting the user for trust when the access happens is certainly better than just displaying a list of permission requests on app installation
<davmor2> Kaleo: do we see trusted helpers in other os's?
<Kaleo> davmor2, tvoss, point is, if the user says: "location" please by tapping the camera location on button, it makes no sense to have an extra popup
<tvoss> Kaleo, sure, and I agree with that. But we have no good way of knowing what the user wants at that point, with the assumption that the app is evil, obviously
<Kaleo> davmor2, it probably does for other apps that might be not telling you they are trying to access the GPS
<Kaleo> but for an app we write part of the default OS, not really
<tvoss> Kaleo, then it should be unconfined and you won't see a prompt
<tvoss> jdstrand, ^
<Kaleo> tvoss, it is a trusted app, let's say
<Kaleo> since I wrote it :)
<tvoss> Kaleo, which means unconfined in terms of profiles
<Kaleo> tvoss, can it still be click?
<Kaleo> please say yes
<tvoss> Kaleo, not sure, would think so
<Kaleo> then that sounds like a fair deal
<Kaleo> maybe making the UI of the trusted helper less annoying/ugly/invasive would help also for 3rd party apps
<tvoss> Kaleo, well, beautifying it is the next step. But it's invasive on purpose :)
<tvoss> Kaleo, and it's happening only once
<Kaleo> tvoss, one time experiences must be beautiful :)
<tvoss> Kaleo, feel free ;)
<Kaleo> tvoss, ;)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: mhall119: the rev 159 is busted too
<mhall119> so 158 or 159 introduced the regression
<Mirv> 159 was no-op http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/159.changes, so 158 it is http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/158.changes
<om26er> alecu, does testing pay-service mean I need to perform a real purchase ?
<Mirv> there was a Mir related input fix that might be it:
<Mirv> https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/fix-1346952-0.5/+merge/228098
<alecu> om26er: purchases are only enabled on the staging server for now, so you don't need a real credit card
<bzoltan1> mhall119:  I am flashing the 158
<alecu> om26er: the testplan has details on how to setup a fake card
<Mirv> so if the "working" of date/time picker relied on the ability to be racy in some way, and now that it was prevented the hiding of keyboard doesn't bring it back anymore
<om26er> alecu, ok, thanks
<alecu> om26er: also, the testing of purchases is hidden behind a switch, so normal users would not see apps with prices just yet
<bzoltan1> Mirv: zsombi mumbled something about that actually it was a bug that it worked before
<alecu> om26er: the plan for the beta is to have some volunteers of the second wave of testers (18/8) running a script that will enable the purchase of some apps in production, and with real credit cards.
<Mirv> bzoltan1: yes, and it might be that the bug was fixed by mir, thus "breaking" calendar that accidentally semi-worked before
<bzoltan1> Mirv: Wunderbar
<sil2100> bzoltan1: do you think it would be possible to have this fixed in UITK for tomorrow?
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I can not promise. zsombi said that fo rthe ultimate solution he need to refactor the datepicker in C++ or in JS. the JS would be faster to deliver but it will be less performant... b
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  but the main thing is that most likely we cought the problem
<bzoltan1> sil2100: between rev157-158 it was this https://code.launchpad.net/~andreas-pokorny/mir/fix-1346952-0.5/+merge/228098
<bzoltan1> sil2100: read what Mirv wrote ^^^^^
<sil2100> tvoss: how's the camera-app-and-not-only qtmir fix going?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: just wait a sec, I'm just checking it for real
<Mirv> by downgrading only that
<tvoss> sil2100, resolving a build issue in the silo
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  OK, I am flashing the 158 in th meantime ... booting already
<sil2100> bzoltan1: you think this fix caused the regression?
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  in few minutes we can tell
<bzoltan1> sil2100: Mirv: the rev158 is as busted as rev176
<Mirv> bzoltan1: sil2100: mhall119: news flash. #158 is broken (bzoltan will give 2nd confirmation in a minute), but downgrading mir to what #157 had does _not_ see to solve problem for me. so, something else in http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/158.changes but not mir!
<sil2100> Oh!
<bzoltan1> Mirv: I can confirm that the  #158 is broken
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/158.commitlog <- looking here the only thing landing from 'our' side was the QtCompositor
 * robru -> lunch
<rsalveti> lol, google is giving me -ebusy when opening the spreadsheet
<rsalveti> boiko: mind if I land the approver crash separately?
<rsalveti> boiko: that can land easily even with trainco-0
<rsalveti> as it's just a bugfix
<boiko> rsalveti: sure, that's fine
<rsalveti> boiko: guess we can land the fixes and then the tone generator support separately
<boiko> rsalveti: yep, there are two crash fixes in there, want me to create a separate silo for those?
<rsalveti> boiko: let me do it, trying to get a free silo first
<rsalveti> Kaleo: jhodapp: we have 2 silos for qtubuntu-camera changes
<rsalveti> Kaleo: jhodapp: we want to land camera-recording today still, so can I free silo 12?
<boiko> rsalveti: ok, thanks
<rsalveti> or do we want to land Kaleo's changes first?
<rsalveti> like, now :-)
<rsalveti> that's fine as well
<rsalveti> minor fix, Kaleo's changes can land fist
<Kaleo> rsalveti, I have  changes?
<rsalveti> Kaleo: silo 12
<rsalveti> Kaleo: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/qtubuntu-camera/ensure_directories_exist/+merge/229106
<Kaleo> ah yes
<ogra_> Kaleo, to late, you are already landing now
<ogra_> :)
<Kaleo> :)
<rsalveti> let's land this
<Kaleo> good
<ogra_> should we seed Kaleo too after his fixes landed ?
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> might get stuck in proposed though
<Kaleo> I don't like flying
<sil2100> bzoltan1: argh ;p https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/sync_landing_0608/+merge/229827 needs approval ;)
<rsalveti> sil2100: done
<sil2100> uh oh!
<sil2100> What a fast review ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> j/k
<rsalveti> really simple one
<rsalveti> no packaging changes in the original mr
<rsalveti> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing-06-08/+merge/229826
<rsalveti> sil2100: mind getting me a silo for line 37? quick bug-fix one
<rsalveti> only one silo remaining but you just landed ui-toolkit
<rsalveti> and I'm landing another camera-fix in a minute
<Mirv> bzoltan1: sil2100 mhall119: reverting the whole Qt Compositor landing from #158 to their #157 versions (including removal of those new packages and adding unity-mir back) fixes calendar
<sil2100> Mirv: *sigh*
<Mirv> so there you have it
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> no problem, too bad there's nothing simple to fix :(
<sil2100> :|
 * Mirv back to eod
<mhall119> thanks Mirv
<pmcgowan> so now what
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: what's up?
<pmcgowan> just reading backlog about the calendar issue
<olli> I guess Unity/Mir will look into that
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<olli> Saviq, ^
<olli> hey greyback
<greyback> olli: hi
<olli> Mirv, found that .... <Mirv> bzoltan1: sil2100 mhall119: reverting the whole Qt Compositor landing from #158 to their #157 versions (including removal of those new packages and adding unity-mir back) fixes calendar
<alecu> om26er: did you have any luck with the purchase testing? let me know if I can help with any questions you might have.
<olli> greyback, any thoughts?
<om26er> alecu, I am waiting the 10 minutes for the token to expire
<pmcgowan> olli, acc to bzoltan1 we can fix it on the sdk side, but might take a bit
<olli> greyback, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1351024 that's the bug in question
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351024 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,In progress]
<greyback> olli: seems rather heavy-handed. QtComp been landed over a week, how is it noticed calendar broken only now?
<ogra_> greyback, dues to a week without any proper test results caused by other issues
<olli> greyback, in all fairness, the bug is from 7/31
<ogra_> greyback, one could also ask, how could it land without being noticed though ...
<olli> I guess nobody regressed down to 157/158 until now
<ogra_> sh*t happens is the answer i guess :)
<olli> was just about to say
<pmcgowan> murphy hard at work
<olli> I think we agree that reverting qtcomp would be bad
<ogra_> yeah, murphy had a busy week :)
<greyback> olli: it's the first I've seen of that bug. Having some time to dig into it would be nice, as opposed to immediately reverting
<olli> greyback, ack
<pmcgowan> yeah, a broken calendar is better than a revert
<olli> I guess that's what I am proposing to sil2100 et al...
<olli> sil2100, is it feasible for greyback to get until tomorrow AM to look into that and then make a decision
<ogra_> we wont promote anything before tomorrow morning (EU TZ)
<ogra_> or even consider promotion
<plars> slangasek: I hear you need something for that whoopsie test failure? I can reproduce it on any device in the lab, and at home
<olli> ogra_, bien
<ogra_> olli, which means greyback has that time ;)
<olli> love it how things come together naturally
<bzoltan1> pmcgowan: I called zsombi. He will make a C++ wrapper for the pickerpanel tomorrow to avoid the whole problem. He will send the MR tomorrow.
<pmcgowan> olli, ^^
<bzoltan1> greyback: so nobody reverts nothing, understood? :)
<ogra_> lol
<olli> k, still good for greyback to look into the root cause
<ogra_> on ubuntu thats not a root cause ... its a sudo cause
<ogra_> ;)
<pmcgowan> omg so bad
<pmcgowan> lol
<bzoltan1> olli:  sure, that is the best. But to be confident we will fix that bloody calendar.
<ogra_> *g*
<olli> ogra_, ...
<greyback> l
<bzoltan1> ogra_:  that was good :D
<olli> our comic relief ogra_
<olli> I'll send you a jester hat
<ogra_> i got one already !
<sil2100> olli, ogra_, greyback: right, we don't promote anything till tomorrow anyway, we're blocked on another blocker as well still
<sil2100> But the plan would be to have something for tomorrow
<sil2100> One of the other ways is to actually apply a workaround in calendar-app itself
<greyback> sil2100: which blocker is that btw?
<sil2100> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1351024
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351024 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> Ah
<sil2100> greyback: you mean the other blocker?
<greyback> the other blocker
<sil2100> greyback: it's this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1353956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353956 in camera-app "Camera takes a long time to launch (30+ seconds) and disappears from view" [Critical,Confirmed]
<greyback> sil2100: ack
<tvoss> greyback, it's caused by the same issue that is affecting osmtouch
<sil2100> greyback: which is caused by https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352977 actually... and I guess tvoss and dednick are actually trying to fix the root cause
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Critical,In progress]
<greyback> tvoss: sil2100: ack
<om26er> alecu, I am failing to understand, whats the main issue/feature this branch adds ? is that the 10 minutes wait expiry of the token ?
<tvoss> sil2100, in case we need it: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/hot-fix-for-camera-app-and-osmtouch/+merge/229975
<Wellark> hmm.. this was in silo 1 with unity8 branches
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/modeminfo
<om26er> alecu, also is there any other paid app than delta ?
<Wellark> the unity8 branches got merged but that did not
<Wellark> any idea what could be causing that?
<ogra_> Wellark, not gotten out of -proposed yet perhaps ?
<Wellark> oh. ok.
<alecu> om26er: the other apps with prices are: qr code, tv stalker, evil app.
<ogra_> Wellark, hmm, no, looks like it migrated a while ago
<pmcgowan> any QA around to bless silo 10?
<Wellark> ogra_: ok. if it was just a while ago maybe the merger has not ran yet
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> could be
<alecu> om26er: this branch adds opening the pay dialogs in a trusted prompt session. It previously was shown as a separate app that would be launched with the "Pay UI" title
<sil2100> tvoss: excellent! Let's keep that as a fail-safe in case the actual fix has issues, I would prefer the correct fix but we might decide tomorrow that we want this in instead
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks for all your hard work!
<alecu> om26er: and that pay ui app would show up on the list of open apps, and it could be closed
<tvoss> sil2100, sure, happy to help
<sil2100> bzoltan1: you as well, thanks for all your involvement!
<alecu> om26er: with this branch, it's shown inside the dash
<sil2100> You guys rock
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> sil2100, which QA is on duty for blessing silos?
<ogra_> whom ever you can grab :)
<sil2100> pmcgowan: in the US timezone it's usually ToyKeeper
<sil2100> She's the 'designated person' usually
<tvoss> balloons, so I'm digging into the date time picker issue, too. The bug points to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1328600, preventing automating testing of the functionality
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1328600 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Autopilot lacks support for large timestamps" [Critical,Confirmed]
<sil2100> I mean usually, as I don't know if she's up already
<ToyKeeper> om26er should still be around for a little while too.  I *just* woke up.
<kenvandine> i'd like a QA ack for silo 17 as well :)
<balloons> tvoss, yes, I have an MP to fix the autopilot side of the bug, I simply need to finish it
<balloons> needs some more tests :-)
<pmcgowan> om26er, ToyKeeper silo 10 ack?
<tvoss> balloons, okay, could you link the branch on the bug report, please?
<balloons> tvoss, it's there
<tvoss> balloons, oh sorry, yeah, seeing it now
<balloons> I updated the status properly though
<om26er> alecu, when I purchase an app it never installs it automatically. the app is purchased but the label is not updated i.e. the button keeps showing the price. I have to go back and close the Ubuntu Store and when I come back I see the 'install' button
<om26er> so I assume the silo was not tested by anyone ?
<sil2100> The lander needs to test the silo
<alecu> om26er: both tedg and I tested the silo yesterday
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: good morning then! Have some coffee and breakfast in the meantime then ;)
<om26er> pmcgowan, I can do that once's I am done with 008
<pmcgowan> om26er, thanks much
<balloons> tvoss, on the bug zsombi differentiates between the datepicker and the picker panel. I found the fact the existing tests work odd
<kenvandine> om26er, and 17 if you have a chance? it should be pretty easy
<om26er> alecu, then I guess I have found a bug. testcase: 'pay-service/purchase-application' https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pay-service fails
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, can we queue up the rest of jgdx's stuff ?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, trying to
<pmcgowan> ok I will leave you to it
<ToyKeeper> om26er: Do you know how to get push notifications working for social media on Touch?
<kenvandine> i kicked CI
<alecu> tedg: it seems that we've not updated the test plan with the need to restart the pay-service
<alecu> om26er: I'm sorry, we've forgot to add an interim step to the test plan, to work around a known bug
<ToyKeeper> om26er: I tried the obvious things with no luck...  like attaching an account, logging in, generating events to be notified about...  but all I got was crickets.
<om26er> ToyKeeper, been trying to get that working but never worked for me, I did however see a mail notification from gmail.
<alecu> om26er: I'm adding it now, with a link to the bug, and will ping you in a minute.
<ToyKeeper> I failed at testing a change to it because I couldn't get it working with or without the silo.
<om26er> alecu, ok, thanks.
<ToyKeeper> For personal use, I think no-facebook-notifications is actually a feature, not a bug.  But that's just me.
<tvoss> davmor2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/location-service#preview
<tvoss> sil2100, ^
<alecu> om26er: I've added the extra step (running restart pay-service) to the testplan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pay-service
<om26er> alecu, ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 177 DONE (finished: 20140807 17:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/177.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> Woot, was waiting for that.
<sil2100> tvoss: oh, thanks :)
<om26er> alecu, the 'NO ACCOUNT' part of the test plan is not upto date. Whats written there is not exactly what I am seeing
<alecu> om26er: gatox do you know what's the status of the 'NO ACCOUNT' part of the testplan?
<alecu> gatox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/pay-service
<gatox> om26er, what are you seeing?
<alecu> om26er: (for this landing we've only been testing pay-service, not pay-ui. The testplan for pay-ui is very new, and probably only gatox has written and followed it completely)
<gatox> alecu, om26er i wrote the test plan while i was actually testing that...
<om26er> alecu, gatox the part which says 'Verify the Payment page is shown.' the payment dialog does not appear
<gatox> om26er, alecu i assume that's the same issue i was having with trsuted sessions here after adding the ppa8
<om26er> gatox, alecu not sure here, was it working previously ? i.e. before this change ? asking as I dont want things to regress.
<gatox> alecu, i mentioned yesterday that after online accounts i was back in the dash and payui was not opened
<gatox> alecu, but it was after adding ppa8
<gatox> which doesn't include any changes in payui... just in pay-servce and trusted sessions
<alecu> gatox: that was before ted's fixes to the branch. Can you try with what's currently on silo 8?
<gatox> alecu, i'm trying... i'll test that in a while... trying to get unity8 to build here
<alecu> tedg: can you verify what om26er found?
<om26er> kenvandine, hey! the test plan for system-settings needs love. you need to add some manual tests for resetting the phone here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> om26er, jgdx is doing that
<kenvandine> om26er, sorry it's a bit outdated
<robru> ToyKeeper, hey, any chance I can get QA signoff for silos 10, 17, and 20
<kenvandine> robru, om26er's question just now was irt 10
<kenvandine> robru, he's looking at that one
<robru> kenvandine, oh ok. anything I can do to help?
<kenvandine> i'm still anxious for sile 17 :)
<kenvandine> silo even
<tedg> robru, If I drop an MR, do I need a reconfigure?
<robru> tedg, yes, but you should be able to do it yourself
<tedg> robru, Ah, okay.
<tedg> om26er, I'm a bit confused from the backlog. Are you saying the price didn't switch to "Install" after purchasing?
<om26er> tedg, with no account added, I tried to purchase an app, it added my account and I came back to the Dash instead of a pay dialog.
<tedg> om26er, Ah, yes. That's a known bug, not a regression. There's a fix in queue for that.
<om26er> tedg, but gatox says thats working without the ppa
<gatox> om26er, tedg alecu i think what the problem is
<ToyKeeper> robru: Sure, it'll just take a little while...
<robru> ToyKeeper, no worries ;-)
<tedg> om26er, bug 1348231
<ubot5> bug 1348231 in pay-service (Ubuntu) "pay-service needs restart after account creation" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348231
<robru> ToyKeeper, i guess om26er is doing 10, so if you can 17 or 20
<ToyKeeper> BTW, image 177 has a fun error...  on the welcome tutorial, start by sliding from the right and then...  the screen just stays black except for the indicators!
<gatox> om26er, alecu tedg if you press the button with the price in the dash (now it takes a while to open any ui),  so, after a while online accounts is started..... if you enter your user+pass and everything is ok, after that pay-ui is opened..... but if you press the button with the price and you think nothing is going on and you keep pressing that button until something opens, when online accounts is closed, you are back in the preview and
<gatox> although pay-ui seems to be open, you can't see it
<gatox> (and also the preview seems to be unresponsive, probably because it's behind a trusted session dialog that you can not see)
<gatox> om26er, alecu tedg my unity8 branch should get rid off that.... but i need to be able to test it locally first and i was having issues building it (it's already in launchpad)... i'll keep working on that
<ToyKeeper> Okay, looks like first boot only or maybe a race condition.
<om26er> tedg, that's probably could be related given we are adding a new account.
<alecu> gatox: I think this should be fixed also with ted's fix for the pay-service branch
<gatox> alecu, sure
<alecu> so, tedg: should you go ahead and add your branch with this fix to the silo?
<tedg> alecu, Well, I think someone should review it first :-)
<alecu> tedg: seems the CI jenkins is not building that branch yet, so I guess I can review it by using the packages from the silo
<tedg> Not sure what's up with Jenkins there.
<tedg> alecu, Sure, now that robru told me I can reconfigure, I'm all powerful.
<robru> tedg, you can only reconfigure as long as you don't add any new source packages. it's been that way for a while
<tedg> robru, You've been hiding my powers from me.
 * tedg feels like there should be a good xmen reference here, but can't find it.
<sil2100> Ok, time for me to EOD finally
<sil2100> See you tomorrow o/
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): robru | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
 * popey looks in
<om26er> kenvandine, two of the autopilot tests are failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7982146/ they are not really related to this MR.
<om26er> now if the TestPlan is updated to include the reset, this silo is ready to land
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^
<kenvandine> om26er, i expected more failures than that :)
<kenvandine> i guess my depends fix really fixed the otto problems :)
<kenvandine> yaya
<kenvandine> we had all 32 cellular tests failing for everything
<om26er> kenvandine, but those failures are on my phone.
<kenvandine> i think this failure happens when there is an update available, the ui scrolls
<kenvandine> ah... so doesn't prove otto is fixed :/
<om26er> kenvandine, so I gave a QA +1
<kenvandine> om26er, just want th test plan updated before publishing?
<kenvandine> om26er, out of curiousity, do you have updates available on your phone?
<om26er> kenvandine, yes there is a pending update
<kenvandine> yeah, ok
<kenvandine> thanks
<om26er> kenvandine, and yes, please update the TestPlan.
<kenvandine> we'll get it done
 * om26er brb
<rsalveti> kenvandine: can we publish silo 10 then?
<kenvandine> we can, i'm adding the test plan right now...
<kenvandine> it won't get forgotten :)
<kenvandine> jgdx, ^^ i'll add it
<rsalveti> great
<Wellark> any change of getting these in during traincon0 ?
<Wellark> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/modeminfo/+merge/229992
<rsalveti> tvoss: can you change https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/hot-fix-for-camera-app-and-osmtouch/+merge/229975 to avoid including the version id in the app string?
<Wellark> it's two commits that did not make it to the landing today
<rsalveti> tvoss: otherwise next camera-app upload will break your hack
<Wellark> of silo 1
<Wellark> robru: should I request a silo? --^
<Wellark> don't want to take one if there is no chance of landing
<robru> Wellark, request away! there aren't any to be had, though. ;-)
<Wellark> ok. that resolves it then
<robru> om26er, ToyKeeper qa signoff in silo 8 please ;-) ^
<kenvandine> om26er, test plan updated
<Saviq> tvoss, you still have a MP that's marked superseded in silo 4
<Saviq> tvoss, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1352977/+merge/229943 vs. https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1352977/+merge/229945
<Saviq> it shouldn't matter much any more since the superseded's prerequisite got merged by now, still that's the MP status
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine: silo 017 approved
<kenvandine> ToyKeeper, thx!
<tvoss> Saviq, spreadsheet shows the new one ...
<tvoss> Saviq, reconfigured
<rsalveti> tvoss: are you still working on https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/hot-fix-for-camera-app-and-osmtouch/+merge/229975
<rsalveti> tvoss: tested with latest image and still didn't work for me
<sergiusens> webchat ftw
<sergiusens> ogra_: rsalveti  do you know anything about my landing?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: hey
<rsalveti> sergiusens: which landing?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: ciborium
<sergiusens> rsalveti: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ciborium
<rsalveti> sergiusens: waiting qa
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: can you take that one?
<rsalveti> silo 20
<sergiusens> I'm seeing many things land without QA signoff
<sergiusens> this is irritating
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: Already did.  Or tried, anyway.
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: +1, 0 or -1? :-)
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: There's no test plan for either component in that silo, and I couldn't get them to work with or without the silo...  so, no useful test result.
<rsalveti> then 0
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: I think om26er tried it too, and also couldn't get the functions to work.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: if they don't regress, that should be good enough; I also added a testplan for ciborium
<sergiusens> it's in the silo information
<rsalveti> sergiusens: it seems it's not there
<rsalveti> sergiusens: have the link?
<ToyKeeper> I did at least see it automount, but that's about it.  Didn't see any UI of any sort for it, or see it visibly exposed anywhere for use.
<tvoss> rsalveti, nope, just looking at silo 4
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: yeah, that's kind of all it does atm
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: no; this is a building block for everything else to start working
<sergiusens> traincon 0 means no regressions
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: So, ciborium at least looks good.  The social media push notifications didn't seem to work either way.
<sergiusens> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/ciborium
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: that's weird as many people are using it now
<rsalveti> tvoss: ok, would like to have the workaround landing for the next image
<ToyKeeper> Presumably, the social media notifications work if configured correctly, but nothing I tried worked.
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: Oh, er, there was no visual indication that the device was mounted.  Just the log entries and I verified via a shell that it was there.
<slangasek> plars: ok, I was unable to reproduce the failure.  Can you get me remote access to a reproducer environment?
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: visual indication is only possible if insertion is done after boot, not prior
<ToyKeeper> I tried it before and after boot.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: logs?
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: Yes, it showed up in the logs...  just not onscreen.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: do other notifications show up?
<plars> slangasek: sure, or if you have a mako connected to your system, I can show you how. How are you trying to reproduce it?
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: Yes, things like incoming calls/text work.
<slangasek> plars: I have tested on my mako and not encountered the behavior shown on the dashboard - please give me remote access to the environment where it's been reproduced :)
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: what about push notifications for image upgrades?
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: No idea; that's hard to test on demand.
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: I don't think I've ever actually seen a push notification for a new image...  but then, I usually reflash like 5 times a day.
<sergiusens> ogra_: do you get notifications when you add the device?
<plars> slangasek: sure, one moment
<sergiusens> I'll just wait for traincon to end and take some time off
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: I didn't see anything new break, so if that's the criteria then I guess it should be approved.
<ToyKeeper> But it was more of a null result for account-polld.
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: Not sure what the issue was last night, but re-testing ciborium today I see the notifications as expected.
<ToyKeeper> (even at boot)
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> guess we can land this silo then
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper: +1?
<ToyKeeper> rsalveti: Well, it's not a -1...  but if you're okay landing with a null result on account-polld, then sure.
<rsalveti> sure, I approved both mrs
<rsalveti> let me land then
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: can you show me your account-polld logs in .cache/upstart? Want to know what's going on
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: That could probably explain a few things...  there is no account-polld log there.
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: I see account-polld running though.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: after you add either a gmail account or twitter account; you need to enable them in account settings
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: the Notifications toggle
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: Yes, I tried that.  Does it work for Facebook?
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: no facebook; we are still waiting for a backend change that is is doing for us
<tvoss> trainguards, could you reconfigure silo 14 for me?
<sergiusens> is meaning #is
<ToyKeeper> Ah, okay.  With no context or test plan, I used the package's description...  which lists facebook first, which is what I mostly focused on since it's the most popular service.
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: sorry about that, was announced in lucio's emails; I guess it's easily missed
<sergiusens> ToyKeeper: I'll write a testplan today; but it won't be stable; there are many moving parts still
<ToyKeeper> sergiusens: Well, now I know why nothing I tried produced any results...  what I was testing wasn't implemented.
<robru> Wellark, ah, some silos freed up if you want one
<tedg> robru, Can I have one? Line 31 please.
<robru> yep ^
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> Stupid google spreadsheets :-)
<tedg> Thanks robru!
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<ToyKeeper> tedg: I see "QA testing FAILED" on silo 008.  Do you know who put that there, and if it has been fixed since then?
<tedg> ToyKeeper, om26er did, and we added a MR which should fix his issue, but I'm verifying that now.
<tedg> Uhm, my phone is requiring a password now.
<tedg> What is it?
<ToyKeeper> Okay, then I'll bbiab...  need to do some things before places close, and it appears the queue is empty at the moment.
<tvoss> tedg, reflash
<tedg> tvoss, Didn't work
<tedg> Ah, I see.
<brendand> robru, any chance of a landing this hour?
<robru> brendand, yeah, if it's fixes ;-)
<brendand> hmmm, technically :)
<brendand> it's not my landing - i'm just giving the QA ack on it
<robru> brendand, which one?
<brendand> robru, 20
<robru> brendand, but 20 is already in proposed... ;-)
<robru> brendand, was published by rsalveti an hour ago
<tvoss> Laney, ping
<brendand> robru, so we aren't in traincon-0?
<robru> brendand, yes we are...
<robru> rsalveti, did you have qa signoff when you published silo 20?
<rsalveti> robru: yup
<brendand> rsalveti, did davmor2 take care of it?
<rsalveti> ToyKeeper tested it, then I also validated and decided to land
<rsalveti> not affecting anything
<brendand> ah cool - last communication i got was serguisens bugging me to test it
<brendand> anyway it looks good
<rsalveti> yup, all good
<rsalveti> will trigger a new image once everything is published
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: robru, trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<Wellark> robru: still have free silos?
<rsalveti> Wellark: 6
<robru> Wellark, yeah, that many
<robru> brendand, silo 8 needs qa signoff but i'm not sure if anybody is currently working on that, maybe coordinate with ToyKeeper
<Wellark> ok, I need tedg to do the paper work for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/modeminfo/+merge/229992 then
<ToyKeeper> robru, brendand: I think we're waiting on tedg to verify a fix for issues om26er found.
<brendand> ToyKeeper, need to sleep now - if you need to you can sending me an email handing it over and i'll look at it in the morning
<brendand> 'you can sending me an email'
<brendand> this much i need to sleep
<robru> Wellark, what do you mean paperwork? I thought we gave you access to the spreadsheet to request silos?
<Wellark> robru: oh, did you?
<Wellark> didn't know
<tedg> Wellark, robru, added on line 29
 * tedg reads backlog and realize he shouldn't have done that :-)
<Wellark> robru: where exactly should I be able to request a silo?
<robru> Wellark, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&pli=1#gid=0
<Wellark> robru: can't write to that
<robru> Wellark, sorry will add you soon, on phone
<Wellark> robru: that would be great! :)
<tedg> robru, Thanks! Wellark, kicked build in silo 1
<rsalveti> robru: it seems something bad is happening with the publisher
<rsalveti> robru: location-service shows itself in proposed at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/location-service for 46 min already
<rsalveti> robru: and rmadison doesn't even see it still
<robru> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#location-service yeah publisher hasnt run
<rsalveti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ciborium, published to release 49 minutes ago
<rsalveti> but nothing yet
<rsalveti> robru: yeah
<robru> infinity, ^
<Wellark> tedg: thanks!
<rsalveti> have to wait next image then, wanted to trigger a new one now but with latest location-service =\
<rsalveti> bbl, dinner
<robru> rsalveti, yeah I have no idea why that publication run was so delayed (it's usually like every 15 minutes I think, but last one was an hour pause), but anyway looks like it's gone now and location-service is valid candidate.
<robru> Wellark, ok sorry for the delay. gave you write access on the spreadsheet and added you in the launchpad team that has permission to trigger builds and stuff.
<robru> Wellark, you can trigger builds from http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=
<robru> Wellark, and add requests in that spreadsheet
<jgdx> kenvandine, aargh, forgot. Thanks though
<alecu> hi! is there somebody around that we can ping to do QA of silo 8? ToyKeeper perhaps?
<alecu> the QA verification, that is.
<alecu> I've updated the test plan with known bugs after the latest fixes to that silo.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-08
<Wellark> robru: thanks!
<ToyKeeper> alecu: Is silo 8 fixed now?
<alecu> ToyKeeper: yes, we added a fix, and we added some workarounds to the test plan to account for a misterious bug where the dash remains fixed and untappable until you switch apps.
<alecu> ToyKeeper: tedg suspects that bug is in Unity, and will look at it tomorrow with tvoss
<ToyKeeper> alecu: Flashing now for testing...  could take a while to finish though.
<alecu> thanks!
<ToyKeeper> (faster if none of the features work in the stock image...  longer if they work but changed, since I need to test before and after)
<alecu> will join the family for dinner and will check here afterwards
<ToyKeeper> I'm a little distracted today too; just have tonight to finish house repairs before the new floor goes in tomorrow morning.
<alecu> ToyKeeper: keep in mind that this feature is hidden for normal users; only QA people wishing to test purchases in staging end up running this script and following these steps
<ToyKeeper> Hmm.
<alecu> ToyKeeper: also, it's the first time we are asking QA people to take a look at this
<ToyKeeper> In that case, perhaps I can skip the "before" phase.
<alecu> great
<alecu> sorry this is so late in the cycle, but we've been blocked by dash-as-app landing in order for the final installation step is completed after the purchase.
<ToyKeeper> I think pretty much everyone is behind where they'd like to be.  There's just too much to do.  :)
<alecu> indeed :-
<alecu> )
<ToyKeeper> alecu: It mostly looks good so far, but the default page to add a card isn't working.  Probably because the card details field is partly hidden and it's not obvious what the expected data is:  http://toykeeper.net/tmp/phablet/2014-08-07/add-cc-doesnt-fit.png
<alecu> ToyKeeper: those are awesome news!
<ToyKeeper> ... and the OSK starts in a mode which doesn't allow entering the correct data.  Like, there's no way to enter a space or a slash.
<alecu> ToyKeeper: the page to enter card details is a webpage straight out of our servers, and it's very far away from what we are changing in this branch
<alecu> ToyKeeper: in fact, let's open a bug with that screenshot in Software center agent
<ToyKeeper> alecu: ... and after entering bad data on the legacy interface, it fails back to the new UI with no link back to the legacy UI.
<ToyKeeper> But again, server-side.
<ToyKeeper> The client looks fine.
<alecu> yay!
<ToyKeeper> (aside from issues noted in the test plan, which I assume we're not blocking over)
<alecu> sure
<alecu> ToyKeeper: thanks a lot for staying so late. Hope you can finish with your house repairs :-)
<ToyKeeper> It's not late for me...  I'm just working 15+ hours between Canonical and the house repairs.  I'll be back again later tonight.
<robru> ToyKeeper, thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 178 building (started: 20140808 02:05) ===
<robru> infinity, stgraber: anybody around? need a core dev ack on a new binary package https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_pay-service_2.0.0+14.10.20140807.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<ToyKeeper> Er, did we just miss getting silo 8 into image 178?
<alecu> I'm very happy anyway :-)
<robru> ToyKeeper, yep
<ToyKeeper> Sigh.
<robru> ToyKeeper, it wasn't a close miss. between the core dev ack + proposed migration it'll probably be 2-3 hours before it's actually in the archive.
<ToyKeeper> It took a while to get the environment changes to stick, since I don't have phablet-shell set up and it doesn't work via adb shell.
<alecu> ToyKeeper: we can add some instructions to run over plain adb shell
<alecu> ToyKeeper: "su -l phablet" should be enough
<Wellark> so quiet..
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 178 DONE (finished: 20140808 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/178.changes ===
<Mirv> hello
<cjwatson> Morning.  How are we looking for a promotion?
<cjwatson> The bug list doesn't look immediately promising for that :-(
<ToyKeeper> Drat, it doesn't want to let me mount /android/system as read-write.
<cjwatson> Loop-mount on RO base?
<ToyKeeper> Yes, I think so.  I'm looking for the image file.
<Mirv> no progress seems to be yet done on the date/time picker or the camera launch (popup notifications)
<Mirv> music app was confirmed to be fixed as it passed 100% on #177
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, our qmluitests job started timing out after yesterday's jenkins reboot (??) http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/814/console
<Saviq> a complete run before took under an hour, now it times out after 3h
<Saviq> always after the actual tests complete, last step seems to be generating coverage report
<Mirv> #178 would be the bestest ever if it weren't for those two blockers
<Mirv> mako pass rate 99.0%
<Saviq> we'll get there :)
<tvoss> trainguards: can I get a silo for line 31?
<sil2100> tvoss: hi! Let me try
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<ogra_> wow, looks like traincon actually helped :)
<sil2100> tvoss: how's silo 004 going? :)
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so the hot-fix landed in the meantime
<ogra_> camera app crashes though :/
<sil2100> So the only blocker left for us is the date-time picker...
<sil2100> ogra_: on start?
<ogra_> no on the smoketest page
<ogra_> surely unrelated to the location stuff
<ogra_> but due to that we didnt have any results for it for the last uploads it had
<sil2100> It works fine on my device, so I wouldn't consider it a blocker, as it probably crashed on shutdown
<ogra_> oh, i didnt talk about it being a blocker :)
<ogra_> just another thing we have to look at now
<sil2100> zsombi: hi! Soooo...! Any luck with the date-time picker?
<sil2100> zsombi: it's basically our last blocker (I hope)
<zsombi> sil2100: I made a small JS workaround for it, as it did not work in C++.... it ended up that Qt Compositor changes screwed it up
<sil2100> ogra_: right... let's see if it happens on the next smoketesting
<ogra_> yup
<sil2100> zsombi: yeah, we saw Mirv bi-secting it to QtCompositor - so do you think we can land the JS workaround today? We would be super happy
<zsombi> sil2100: so, all we can do in the toolkit is to provide this workaround which apps shoudl use till we get the Qt Compositor fixed
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<zsombi> sil2100: that wouldn't be the only thing we must do: apps must use the PickerPanelWorkaround.openDatePicker() in order to get it working
<sil2100> zsombi: ah, ok, so like a new component will have to be used instead now by applications? i.e. the calendar app will have to be modified as well?
<zsombi> sil2100: yes, until we get the causing bug fixed, then they can go back to PickerPanel
<zsombi> sil2100: replacing the component "PickerPanel" with the workaround woudl break the API
<tvoss> sil2100, still exhibiting the issues, but the immediate user facing problems are fixed by whitelisting the camera app and osmtouch
<ogra_> tvoss, trust-stored-skeleton also has a bunch of crashes during testing, did anyone ping you about that already ?
<tvoss> ogra_, nope
<sil2100> zsombi: works for me! If you and Zoltan could prepare a landing for the PickerPanelWorkaround addition we would drive that, and then ask someone from the calendar-app developers to use the new component
<zsombi> sil2100: ai sire!
<ogra_> tvoss, at the bottom of http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/178:20140808:20140805.2/9562/default/ and http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/178:20140808:20140805.2/9562/webbrowser_app/ if you want to look at them later
<sil2100> zsombi: thanks in overall!
 * sil2100 smells promotion today
<tvoss> zsombi, do we have a theory why qtcomp influences the date-time picker. I have difficulties understanding why qtcomp would influence in-app rendering
<sil2100> davmor2: ready your dogfooding skills, those will be needed soon!
<tvoss> ogra_, thanks, do we have retraces available for the crash files?
<zsombi> tvoss: not much, but all we know was that it got broken after that fix
<ogra_> tvoss, i dont think so ... psivaa-afk-bbl could tell you i guess
<zsombi> tvoss: what it looks from our side is that it behaves like the Singleton would have been created with a different root context
<zsombi> tvoss: despite it gets created with the same QML engine
<zsombi> tvoss: the Singleton (PickerPanel) does not get anything from the other root context
<tvoss> zsombi, sure, but that's not influenced by qtcomp. Are you sure that the setup is not racy, and that no change to qt/qml landed at the same time?
<zsombi> tvoss: any context property that it gets defined there
<psivaa> tvoss: ogra_: we only have this at the moment, if that helps: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/677/artifact/clientlogs/webbrowser_app/_usr_bin_trust-stored-skeleton.32011.crash/*view*/
<zsombi> tvoss: there was no other change in between those two releases that would have affected it...
<psivaa> otherwise this file has to be processed manually i guess
<ogra_> yeah, thought so
<Mirv> tvoss: it works by downgrading platform-api, unity8 and by switching from qtmir to qtubuntu+unity-mir. so, no other Qt/QML changes.
<Mirv> that is, doing those downgrades on #158 image to the versions that were on #157
<tvoss> Mirv, so I would suspect the issue in qtmir then, in its implementation of the qpa
<tvoss> Mirv, zsombi do you guys have time on your hands to look into the issue?
<zsombi> tvoss: greyback promised to look deeper into this
<tvoss> zsombi, ack
<Mirv> tvoss: indeed greyback will be looking from the QPA side of things. I was thinking that I'd try to find time to just hack randomly on the calendar's QML although I believe zsombi would have better success rate :) but he's doing the SDK workaround.
<psivaa> Saviq: re: your unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic timing out.. have been digging a *bit.. could not find a reason/solution. will have to wait for either retoaded or fginther
<Saviq> psivaa, ok thanks, same happened in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-settings-components-qmltests-utopic/ FWIW
<psivaa> Saviq: yea, the same slave
<tvoss> sil2100, could you reconfigure silo 4, please?
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> tvoss: done
<tvoss> sil2100, thank you
<sil2100> yw!
<tvoss> hmmm, jenkins is a bit slow today, have been waiting for a vote for +1 hour now: https://code.launchpad.net/~marcustomlinson/process-cpp/set_mask_on_restore/+merge/230059
<tvoss> cihelp, could someone help me in understanding the build timeout here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/location-service-utopic-amd64-ci/163/console
<psivaa> tvoss: we see this timing out in some other jobs too.. waiting for retoad to see what caused it
<tvoss> psivaa, something is indeed weird: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/process-cpp-utopic-armhf-ci/11/console
<sil2100> I need to AFK for a moment, brb
<popey> ooh, bug!. making note to file this - have two events at the same time, dismiss first, can't dismiss second...
<popey> phone unusable
<brendand> are there any silos that need testing?
<ogra_> Saviq, the new UI !!!!!!
<ogra_> so sexy !!!!!!!!
 * ogra_ just upgraded to 178 and is super impressed
<brendand> ogra_, you mean the indicator?
<brendand> Saviq, url-dispatcher broke again
<ogra_> brendand, nope, unity8
<brendand> ogra_, what - you mean the loading bar? and the dots?
<ogra_> yeah :)
<brendand> i think the dots should remain static when swiping
<ogra_> yeah, true
<ogra_> file a bug :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: Was there ever a decision on where the target series would go in the spreadsheet?
<nik90> brendand: what changed with the indicator?
<Mirv> the dots are nice I agree
<Saviq> brendand, ogra_, they can't stay static
<Saviq> as the bar in which they are in can move around
<ogra_> yeah, what i thought ... would be nicer though
<ogra_> it feels like the icon drawing slowness got a bit worse though
<ogra_> (in the app scope)
<ogra_> (when scrolling)
<Saviq> ogra_, [the dots] that was the initial plan, but when we started thinking of all the corner cases, it was safer to make as it is, until we decide on a more static place to put them on at least
<ogra_> yeah, no biggie
<brendand> nik90, sim details are shown
<nik90> brendand: ah yes that
<Mirv> I'll try out zsombi's UITK branch and try to modify calendar to use it
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-ci/871/console is stuck (been building for 3h40m now), can you please check what the problem is?
<sil2100> cjwatson: there will be an additional column, but we didn't yet decide on the position
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'll experiment as we already have, so to say, 'too many columns'
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: is there a branch ready somewhere? Or a landing prepared?
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/pickerpanel-workaround/+merge/230075 - from sdk channel I read that it's not being prepared so far, only kept as a backup solution in case the QPA side fix isn't found or such. but given timeline, maybe a landing should be already prepared for that.
<sil2100> Yeah, so I would opt for the workaround, as to get a promotable image today still we would have to build an image in like at max 2 hours
<piiramar> sil2100: landing item "tone generator support on dialer and telephony-service" (row 22 in the spreadsheet) would need one more test plan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/tone-generator . can you add that?
<Mirv> sil2100: I think we could even add a landing line plus kick a build without waiting for Zoltan?
<piiramar> boiko requested it
<Mirv> in case it takes time
<Mirv> piiramar: adding
<piiramar> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> olepa hyvä
<piiramar> kiitos
<sil2100> piiramar: done
<piiramar> thanks
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, would make sense, but first make sure bzoltan is aware of that since I'm not completely aware of their workflow (i.e. staging etc.)
<sil2100> So that we make sure it's in staging as well
<davmor2> sil2100: so I don't see anything that isn't already known in 178
<davmor2> sil2100: oh except the twitter password in accounts I must bug that before I head off :)
<popey> davmor2: seen the issue where if you have two alarms at the same time it blocks pin unlock, you have to reboot phone?
<sil2100> ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1354402 not a blocker just annoying :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354402 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Online accounts twitter password keyboard doesn't stop up unless the field is long pressed" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> oSoMoN: ^ that one might be of interest to you
<davmor2> popey: I haven't but I don't often have 2 alarms going off, did you file a bug for it in the meantime I'll try and reproduce it
<popey> no, will do
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what Mirv said is correct. I am preparing that MR and land it on the staging when we decide to go with the workaround
<davmor2> popey: confirmed it so just need a bug
<rsalveti> sil2100: the hot fix is not to make it promotable though
<rsalveti> sil2100: as it has the camera-app version hardcoded in it, is just to unblock other stuff
<rsalveti> sil2100: so the location-service trust-helper changes are still blocking promotion, until silo 4 lands
<tvoss> rsalveti, why wouldn't we promote with the hotfix in?
<rsalveti> tvoss: because as soon we update camera-app or osmtouch (from app store, for example), it will be broken again
<rsalveti> unless we don't care about osmtouch
<rsalveti> not sure if camera-app could be updated via store though
<popey> davmor2: bug 1354406
<ubot5> bug 1354406 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "2nd of 2 alarms at same time is unclickable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1354406
<tvoss> rsalveti, so your proposal then is to extend the hotfix to arbitrary versions in case silo 4 does not fix the issue?
<rsalveti> tvoss: if you want a promotable image, yes
<rsalveti> or a revert, as we discussed yesterday
<rsalveti> but I thought silo 4 would land today
<rsalveti> is it still in progress?
<tvoss> rsalveti, dednick is on it, I rebuilt it an hour ago, will test it now
<rsalveti> great
<rsalveti> sil2100: which other issue is blocking promotion?
<davmor2> Right guys I'm off have a great weekend catch you all Monday, sil2100 I won't be around for the  morning meeting so I'll catch up on irc at 11:00 :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can we have a silo for line 32 ?
<ogra_> rsalveti, time/date picker issues iirc
<sil2100> tvoss, rsalveti: so, to get things straight... the current hot-fix for the camera-app only work for the current camera-app?
<sil2100> And it will be broken again if we release a new version of camera?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  we have the workaround branches for the UITK and for the Calendar ready if you guys want it
<popey> davmor2: have a great weekend.
<sil2100> bzoltan: do you know how the real fix is going?
<sil2100> davmor2: see you next week!
<bzoltan> sil2100: I do not.
<pmcgowan> sil2100, gerry knows why it broke and is working on it
<bzoltan> sil2100:  and that is not coming from the SDK team for sure.
<rsalveti> sil2100: basically, yes
<sil2100> greyback: hi, how far are you with the real fix for the date-time picker?
<rsalveti> hm, booted 178 on flo and got a black screen in unity8
<bzoltan> sil2100: pmcgowan: just give me the signal if you decide to go with the workaround.
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: FYI I didn't get the workaround working yet at least, please advise if I'm doing something wrong https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1351024/comments/20
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351024 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,In progress]
<greyback> sil2100: I have a preliminary fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/fix_1351024/+merge/230094 but it needs careful review & testing
<rsalveti> unity8-dash crashed
<bzoltan> Mirv:  you need this on the calendar app https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-calendar-app/lp_1351024_workaround/+merge/230095
<cjwatson> Forking RTM
<rsalveti> together with maliit-server and system-settings
<pmcgowan> doooh
<Mirv> bzoltan: looks identical to mine http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-calendar-app/use_pickerpanelworkaround_lp1351024/revision/387
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, good luck!
<cjwatson> (don't panic, there'll be an e-mail a bit later with more details and why this isn't a problem for anyone yet)
<alecu> (collective sigh of relief)
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/
<rsalveti> sil2100: Saviq: just got on flo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1354412
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1354412 not found
<rsalveti> now public https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1354412
<sil2100> Mirv: you sure it does not work?
<cjwatson> This has been a bit of an exercise in how much time we can spend polishing a single extremely complicated run-rarely launchpadlib script
<pmcgowan> greyback, do you recommend we go with the sdk and app side workaround or await your review and test?
<pmcgowan> tvoss, any testing get done on silo 14?
<Mirv> sil2100: well, it doesn't work for me, other eyeballs on the branches and testing would be welcome
<greyback> pmcgowan: my fix is more correct, I think it would be better to get it in
<tvoss> pmcgowan, have to check with charles, he worked on it yesterday
<pmcgowan> greyback, ok lets focus there bzoltan Mirv
<sil2100> greyback: excellent
<Mirv> yay for greyback's fix
<greyback> I'm running UITK AP tests now
<bzoltan> greyback: I love you man... I was feeling bad about our solution
<greyback> bzoltan: yeah I didn't like it so much :)
<bzoltan> greyback:  tell me if you need any help :)
<greyback> bzoltan: when CI has the package built, I'd appreciate testers
 * sil2100 gets his device ready
<cjwatson> restarting branching script, we found a mistake just in the nick of time :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: greyback|lunch: working! "Tested with a local build, works with this branch! (ie. similar to #157)"
<Mirv> (added a comment to greyback's branch)
<sil2100> Mirv: with greyback|lunch's lunch? :)
<sil2100> *branch
<Mirv> sil2100: indeed
<Mirv> but was CI broken btw? and does anyone want my hand-build .deb:s to install?
<Mirv> I'd add a line for qtubuntu already (doing)
<sil2100> Mirv: if you could upload those somewhere then it would save me some time
<tvoss> pmcgowan, so silo 14 fixes the issue that we see in the indicator <-> location service communication. However, charles encountered issue in the indicator backend <-> frontend configuration
<pmcgowan> tvoss, thanks for update, so still diddling that silo?
<Saviq> rsalveti, can you grep ~/.cache/upstart/unity8-dash.log* for "what", the abort message?
<charles> pmcgowan, tvoss: yes, it looks like it might be the same issue as https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1336715 in indicator-network <-> the ui toolkit switches
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1336715 in Unity 8 "switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync" [Critical,Confirmed]
<tvoss> pmcgowan, I'm torn, it fixes known issues, but not the whole story. With that, we might want to keep the silo until after traincon and land, then
<tvoss> charles, pmcgowan makes sense?
<charles> pmcgowan, tvoss, so that still leaves an asterisk next to kenvandine's u-s-s GPS changes, but IMO doesn't block silo 014
<rsalveti> Saviq: hm, sorry, flashed it again, will try to reproduce and see if I can get that to you
<charles> tvoss, yes, that's fine
<pmcgowan> charles, but we could enable at that point yes?
<pmcgowan> modulo the bug above
<charles> pmcgowan, yes, IMO that's the way to go
<pmcgowan> +1
<Mirv> http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/datepicker/qtubuntu-android_0.60+14.10.20140728+fix1351024-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb
<Saviq> rsalveti, thanks
<tvoss> charles, pmcgowan I will take care of getting it in then, likely Monday though
<Mirv> and building in silo 015
<charles> pmcgowan, tvoss I'll be looking into the UI issue, if I can find the cause before silo 014 lands I'll coordinate with tvoss to see about sandwiching the fix in
<sil2100> Mirv: \o/
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> yw
<Mirv> sil2100: doh, what was the most modern way to do the -gles part, or still a manual upload?
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): josepht | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<sil2100> Mirv: rsalveti and Saviq know more, but now they do it through MRs, changing the watch file to fetch the non-gles tarball from the silo you're building in
<sil2100> Mirv: best if you check some examples in qtmir, since it had some recent uploads to the gles branch
<Saviq> Mirv, something along those lines is needed https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/gles-sync-20140716/+merge/227000
<Saviq> Mirv, needs a dch -v $non-gles-version and an update to the watch file to point at the correct silo
<Mirv> sil2100: Saviq: ok, trying
<rsalveti> Saviq: got it again, let me get that for you
 * sil2100 is trying out greyback|lunch's fix
<rsalveti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988563/
<Saviq> rsalveti, interesting, unity8.log ?
<rsalveti> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7988571/
<Saviq> rsalveti, *interesting*
<pmcgowan> Mirv, I am not seeing it fixed here with that deb
<Saviq> rsalveti, dash is basically saying it can't connect to unity8, which seems to be happily running
<sil2100> Mirv, greyback|lunch: confirming it fixed here on my device
<Saviq> rsalveti, like some env isn't set up properly
<pmcgowan> what did I do wrong
<sil2100> pmcgowan: how come? What do you see?
<Saviq> rsalveti, can you please upload those to the bug and confirm it
<pmcgowan> same nothing pops up
<rsalveti> Saviq: done
<sil2100> pmcgowan: since the date-time picker will appear below the keyboard if you have it visible, so you have to dismiss the keyboard first
<jgdx> cihelp: seems building of uss is broken? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-ci/1173/
<Mirv> Saviq: trying with that https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/qtubuntu/gles-sync-20140808/+merge/230101
<sil2100> pmcgowan: did you reboot after installing the package?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ahh, forgot about tht other bug
<pmcgowan> once sec
<pmcgowan> yep its there
<Mirv> pmcgowan: it gets fixed only to the state it was at #157
<pmcgowan> yeah
<sil2100> At least it's usable now
<pmcgowan> so works
<Mirv> bug #1338956 is that other problem
<ubot5> bug 1338956 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date/time changer hidden when textfields have focus" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338956
<sil2100> We need to make sure now nothing else is b0rken, but so far things look good
<josepht> jgdx: let me try re-running that job, we had to restart jenkins yesterday as well as genie the jenkins-slave this job ran on.
<jgdx> josepht, that's great. Thanks. My sbuild is broken locally for uss, probably not related though.
<rsalveti> Saviq: any other info?
<Saviq> rsalveti, don't think so, you get that on first flo boot after flashing? wiped?
<tvoss> rsalveti, silo 4 fixes the issue for me. Could you give it a spin?
<tvoss> dednick, ^
<sil2100> \o/
<tvoss> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> Then there's a possibility that we won't have to rely on any workarounds/hot-fixes if we'll be able to get both landed
<rsalveti> tvoss: did you also revert your location-service changes on that silo?
<dednick> tvoss: woop
<tvoss> sil2100, silo 4 actually reverts the location service hotfix
<tvoss> rsalveti, yup
<rsalveti> Saviq: yes, bootstrap on flo, first boot
<rsalveti> tvoss: sure
<sil2100> It makes me smile then
<tvoss> sil2100, please give it a spin, too
 * Mirv is foreseeing a promotion today
<popey> uhoh
<sil2100> tvoss: will do!
<rsalveti> tvoss: missing qtmir-gles in there
<Mirv> ...and then popey found a Bug? ;)
<tvoss> rsalveti, yup, taking care of that now
<rsalveti> great
<popey> heh
<sil2100> popey: NO
 * popey puts the phone down
<sil2100> We say NO to bugs
<sil2100> Bad popey!
<Saviq> rsalveti, really weird, as the dash should only start after unity8 started, so it should've set up the environment properly ;/
<tvoss> Saviq, greyback|lunch https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/qtmir/sync-20140808/+merge/230103
 * Mirv tries to guess the magic order/way of building the silo with twin package
<tvoss> Mirv, first with ignore twin packages, grab version, propose mp, take mp and add to silo
<tvoss> sil2100, could you reconfigure 4, please?
<Mirv> tvoss: sounds like I'm guessing ok, but I also pre-guessed the version and proposed MP, I'll just do the build after this ignore twin packges single package build finishes. thanks!
<sil2100> tvoss: sure
<tvoss> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> Done
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, pre-guessing version works, too ;)
<Saviq> tvoss, ACK
<tvoss> Saviq, just need to rebuild the gles twin, correct?
<Saviq> tvoss, yup, you don't want to rebuild non-gles as it would get a different version again
<tvoss> Saviq, yup
<tvoss> sil2100, rsalveti building
<sil2100> tvoss: installed your silo as well, now I will perform some tests on it to see if all is ok
<sil2100> And I guess we'll land both silos (4 and 15)
<brendand> sil2100, i think there's a functional bug in gallery app caught by the autopilot tests
<brendand> sil2100, basically you can see the shell from behind the image
<sil2100> brendand: is it something serious? What do you mean it can be seen?
<brendand> sil2100, not sure if the corresponding AP test actually fails, i need to look closer
<brendand> sil2100, more details soon
<brendand> sil2100, just a heads up that it could be a promotion blocker
<sil2100> brendand: ok, give me a sign as well if it's serious or not, since small visual glitches shouldn't block us from promoting
<brendand> sil2100, well okay
<alecu> hi trainguards! may I ask you what's needed for silo-008?
<sil2100> alecu: hi! It seems Robert wasn't able to review the changes for that, so now I'll publish it once we build a new image - so in around 1-2 hours
<alecu> great, thanks!
<rsalveti> sil2100: we need QA to sign silo 4
<sil2100> rsalveti: theoretically we do not need to, but on the other hand it would be good to double-check nothing is broken
<sil2100> brendand: can you install silo 4?
<rsalveti> sil2100: the reason for QA is that we're now finally using trust-store for camera
<rsalveti> sil2100: so while this is fixing a bug, it's also adding a feature
<rsalveti> that was supposed to be validated before, but which wasn't
<rsalveti> and that's how we got the bug in first place :-)
<sil2100> Right ;) So in theory it was supposed to be already QA signed-off
<sil2100> Anyway, +1 on that in overall
<brendand> sil2100, yes!
<sil2100> brendand: are you busy now? We would need this really since we want to land it ASAP ;)
<brendand> sil2100, om26er is around now as well, but i can certainly give a second pair of eyes
<sil2100> om26er: pong!
<brendand> sil2100, it fixes the camera issue?
<sil2100> brendand: yes
<om26er> sil2100, don't you mean ping ?
<om26er> ;)
<sil2100> om26er: ;)
<brendand> sil2100, i'm on it
<sil2100> om26er: ok, so brendand is doing the sign-off of silo 4 already, so I guess 2 people on one silo might be a bit too much
<Mirv> sil2100: landing-015 just finished the qtubuntu part, should QA be testing that too at the same time?
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure if QA needs to test that, would be enough if the lander tests it
<sil2100> Mirv: as it's an isolated bugfix for a blocker
<rsalveti> brendand: so please test camera-app and osmtouch
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, if you think so. I was just thinking that any QPA plugin changes may not be as isolated as one would initially think.
<brendand> rsalveti, with camera app the dialog appears
<rsalveti> great
<brendand> rsalveti, interesting that the ap tests can pass with that there
<Saviq> retoad, hey, psivaa directed me at you with some weird behaviour of http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/ and http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-settings-components-qmltests-utopic/
<rsalveti> brendand: even before accepting it on the first time?
<Saviq> retoad, after a restart (?) yesterday, the jobs started timing out (3h for unity, 1h for u-s-c), when normal run takes under an hour for unity, and much less for u-s-c
<retoad> Saviq, /me looks
<brendand> rsalveti, you ran them right?
<Saviq> retoad, the jobs get stuck on generating coverage info
<rsalveti> brendand: autopilot? not yet
 * Mirv lets device run UITK+U8+calendar AP:s with updated qtubuntu
<rsalveti> but I'd imagine that this might break autopilot tests for camera
<Saviq> retoad, like this one is currently stuck there http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/826/console
 * sil2100 runs calendar app with both silos enabled
<sil2100> (the AP tests)
<brendand> rsalveti, i thought tvoss solution was to whitelist camera-app so no dialog is needed?
<rsalveti> brendand: silo 4 is the real fix, no whitelist
<brendand> rsalveti, or is a dialog still needed even with whitelisting?
<rsalveti> that's why you got a dialog during first time
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, it's a full fix now, so the dialog is now visible again
<retoad> Saviq, ack, will poke to see if I can find anything
<rsalveti> just wonder if the dialog could break autopilot on our CI
<Saviq> retoad, thanks
<brendand> sil2100, hey wait a minute - camera_app passed this morning ???
<brendand> sil2100, weird
<sil2100> brendand: yes, as it had the whitelisting hot-fix in it
<sil2100> brendand: silo 4 removes that hot-fix and fixes the issue the right way
<brendand> sil2100, i'm going to check it now but i don't think that will work with autopilot
<brendand> sil2100, and is the 'right' fix really to always have a dialog asking for location?
<cjwatson> Initial RTM copies all done; the derived distros publisher is going to be a bit busy for a while
<sil2100> brendand: shouldn't it only show it once and then remember? It's not like that?
<brendand> sil2100, i didn't get that far
<brendand> sil2100, still the AP tests will probably be broken by it
<brendand> sil2100, so they might need to be updated to dismiss the dialog
<sil2100> I hope the lander ran the camera-app tests ;)
<tvoss> brendand, the user's answer is remembered
<rsalveti> cjwatson: nice
<rsalveti> tvoss: but what will happen with the autopilot tests during first run?
<tvoss> rsalveti, we will either have to set an env variable to force a testing mode, or preseed the trust database
<sil2100> We need to poke jhodapp most probably
<jhodapp> sil2100, what's up?
<brendand> sil2100, should we land this when it's going to re-break the autopilot tests?
<brendand> sil2100, although i haven't *confirmed* that it does
<rsalveti> tvoss: right
<Mirv> sil2100: silo 015 ready for landing build wise. note that I need to shift to EODish mode now, but I'll be checking in.
<Mirv> greyback: ^ silo 15 is ready with your branch
<tvoss> rsalveti, but right now, the ap tests don't check for location anyway, and the camera will eventually start (the dialog times out)
<rsalveti> cool, let's try and hope for the best
<tvoss> rsalveti, there is a crash of the trust-stored-skeleton under ap that I'm investigating, too
<rsalveti> tvoss: oh, ok, would that block the landing?
<tvoss> rsalveti, TRUST_STORE_PERMISSION_MANAGER_IS_RUNNING_UNDER_TESTING is your friend
<tvoss> rsalveti, nope, the ap tests pass all fine
<tvoss> brendand, TRUST_STORE_PERMISSION_MANAGER_IS_RUNNING_UNDER_TESTING
<greyback> Mirv: thanks. dandrader wants me to change the code, so I'll need a rebuild shortly
<rsalveti> great
<tvoss> rsalveti, set it to 1
<Mirv> greyback: ok.
<kalikiana> josepht: can you help rsalveti and I here; getting a strange failure at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/3207/console where it says "E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-push-notifications-autopilot" the package was intentionally removed from the build and won't exist, but it keeps looking for it for some reason
 * brendand hands tvoss the 'longest environment variable name ever award'
<rsalveti> lol
<sil2100> brendand, tvoss: so, the camera-app tests should normally pass? Is this variable set during our smoketesting?
<brendand> sil2100, i don't think so
<brendand> sil2100, someone probably has to update camera-app
 * Mirv pre-bumped the gles branch version number so that it's suitable for rebuild
<sil2100> greyback: code change? :<
<greyback> sil2100: just cleaning up, nothing major
<sil2100> Still, we'll have to re-test it
<brendand> sil2100, ah tvoss just mentiond the dialog times out
<brendand> sil2100, that would be okay then
<greyback> sil2100: prefer I hold off?
<greyback> and do it later?
<brendand> sil2100, the problem before was that the window was disappearing
<brendand> sil2100, so this should be ok
<josepht> kalikiana: looking
<sil2100> greyback: how long would the refactor and rebuild take?
<greyback> sil2100: refactor done, I just need to push.
<kalikiana> josepht: thx
<sil2100> greyback: ok, then let's do it
<greyback> sil2100: ok, pushing
<brendand> tvoss, when are you planning the fix the fact that the dialog uses the click package name
<brendand> ?
<sil2100> greyback: once we rebuild the package I'll re-run calendar-app tests
<greyback> sil2100: ack
<sil2100> We need to have this silo tested ASAP
<brendand> sil2100, silo 4?
<Kaleo> sil2100, the calendar thing was the last thing holding us back in TRAINCON?
<sil2100> brendand: silo 4 is being tested by you, I'm talking about silo 15
<brendand> sil2100, who's handling silo 15?
<sil2100> brendand: the lander, but I'm helping out as well
<sil2100> brendand: e.g. greyback
<brendand> sil2100, what about from the QA side?
<sil2100> brendand: theoretically we don't need a QA sign-off for that
<brendand> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> But most probably it would be simply faster if someone from QA could help in testing this silo
<sil2100> om26er: are you busy right now?
<brendand> sil2100, as soon as these camera tests finish i'll do it - or get om26er on it
<sil2100> brendand: anyway, we need to wait for the silo 15 to rebuild now anyway
<om26er> sil2100, not really.
<sil2100> greyback: did you press rebuild already, or can I do it?
<greyback> sil2100: I didn't, please do
<sil2100> om26er: so, once silo 15 rebuilds we would appreciate help in testing it
<kalikiana> josepht: any ideas? basically we don't want ap for this package, only unit tests - we may add them later but not for the moment
<josepht> kalikiana: that packages was passed as a parameter to the build job, I can re-run without that package if you'd like
<om26er> sil2100, ok
<kalikiana> josepht: if you can remove the parameter, that'd be great!
<greyback> sil2100: the MR was approved, so we hould be good to go
<sil2100> Great, waiting for the builds to finish
<brendand> tvoss, sorry - even though there is a timeout it still prevents AP tests from passing
<brendand> tvoss, rsalveti - someone will have to fix the AP tests
<brendand> tvoss, let me try that env variable. what was it again :) ?
<rsalveti> brendand: who can work on that?
<rsalveti> probably setting up the env var for now
<brendand> yeah just setting the env variable works. should be an easy fix. somebody just has to do it
<brendand> i *suppose* i could :)
<popey> hm, screen never goes off, on my flo
<rsalveti> brendand: that would be even better
<rsalveti> popey: nice
<popey> rsalveti: wanna bug filed?
<rsalveti> probably an issue with unity8 + system-compositor
<Wellark> still on TRAINCON-0 ?
<Wellark> silo 1 has to wait then
<rsalveti> popey: can you run powerd-cli list?
<rsalveti> Wellark: unfortunately, yes
 * Wellark checks the remaining blockers..
<popey> rsalveti:   Name: com.canonical.Unity.Screen, Owner: :1.19, State: 1
<rsalveti> Wellark: unless you require QA to signs it off for you
<rsalveti> popey: right, then the issue is that for some reason system-compositor + unity8 is not timing out
<popey> rsalveti: bug against unity8?
<rsalveti> popey: yeah, and system-compositor
<popey> kk
<Wellark> rsalveti: the fixes in silo 1 are minor. no need waste QA power to it at this point
<rsalveti> popey: thanks
<rsalveti> Wellark: got it
<Wellark> I'm sure they have more important stuff to sign off atm
<popey> np
<brendand> rsalveti, the hardest part is using this environment variable without causing a pep8 error :)
<josepht> kalikiana: building now
<rsalveti> brendand: right
<brendand> rsalveti, otherwise - MP imminent
<sil2100> om26er: hi!
<sil2100> om26er: could you test the packages in silo 15?
<om26er> sil2100, hello
<sil2100> om26er: they're built now
<om26er> sil2100, no test plan ?
<sil2100> om26er: I'll be now building the -gles counterparts, but those are unrelated to what needs testing on the phone
<om26er> sil2100, did anyone else test it ? like the developers ?
<sil2100> om26er: the developers, me and Mirv did some basic testing, but not sure about any official test plan
<sil2100> greyback: do you have a test plan for qtubuntu?
<sil2100> (like, written somewhere?)
<greyback> sil2100: I'm not aware of one.
<om26er> sil2100, who is the owner of the project ?
<sil2100> om26er: it should be greyback and ricmm in overall
<om26er> sil2100, without the testplan I can only test the bug fix. Who is going to take the blame if things break ;-)
<kalikiana> josepht: awesome! thanks a lot
<sil2100> I was sure we had a test plan for this
 * sil2100 looks for it
<sil2100> om26er: ok, I see it never had any test plan, just 'exploratory testing'
<sil2100> A bit worrying for a component that touches so many things
<greyback> om26er: I can tell you the biggest risk is the input handing change, so please make sure that what you tap actually reacts, and not the thing above/below it
<greyback> om26er: also make sure the application is filling the screen correctly
<om26er> greyback, ok, But I think we should have a testplan for this to test most basic and important things and reliabilities.
<greyback> om26er: I'm not objecting to that. We just haven't written one
<brendand> rsalveti, providing this gets landed before, silo004 has my ack: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/camera-app/longest_variable_name_evar_fixes_autopilot_tests/+merge/230122
<brendand> rsalveti, do i need to update the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> are there jenkins problems right now?  All the settings CI jobs are failing, with build time outs
<rsalveti> brendand: can we put this in the same silo?
<brendand> rsalveti, i guess so. i thought click apps were pulled from the store though
<sil2100> rsalveti, brendand: is camera-app still released through the train? It's a click package now, right?
<rsalveti> brendand: indeed
<rsalveti> who can approve/merge and upload that then?
<brendand> rsalveti, try Kaleo
<sil2100> rsalveti: wait
<sil2100> rsalveti, brendand: add it to the silo
<sil2100> rsalveti, brendand: I see Bill and oSoMoN still release the debs before pushing it to the store
<rsalveti> oh, indeed
<rsalveti> then add to the silo
<sil2100> So we should use the train not to break their workflow
<sil2100> brendand: is the branch ready for releasing? I'll add it if it is
<brendand> sil2100, someone needs to review and approve my branch
<tvoss> rsalveti, brendand anything I can help with?
<brendand> tvoss, review a camera-app branch?
<tvoss> brendand, shoot
<brendand> https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/camera-app/longest_variable_name_evar_fixes_autopilot_tests/+merge/230122
<tvoss> brendand, mind filing a bug to remove that "hack" with preseeding the database?
<brendand> tvoss, ? you mean in the test - or in camera-app - or another component
<tvoss> brendand,  in the test
<tvoss> brendand, but already approved your branch
<brendand> tvoss, why not let's do that now? show me the code
<tvoss> brendand, no code, yet. Have to think throught it, first
<brendand> tvoss, ok
<plars> sil2100: I'm not going to be able to make the meeting in an hour, anything urgent for me?
<tvoss> brendand, it's on my plate anyway, so feel free to file a bug or not
<brendand> tvoss, i'll file a bug then
<tvoss> brendand, thanks
<sil2100> plars: I think we're fine, we'll kick a new image in like an hour probably anyway...
<plars> sil2100: from our end, balloons was able to get the reminders tests working, so I ran those against the latest image, 18 new passes :)
<retoad> Saviq, I wasn't able to find anything in the last build and it timed out before I could finish poking around. The VM reset itself and another job kicked off so I am tracking through that one now.
<sil2100> plars: passes! I like the sound of that ;)
<Saviq> retoad, ok thanks
<plars> sil2100: I can make them fail if you like
<sil2100> plars: those run as autopkgtests?
<Saviq> retoad, it's kind-of weird as it started happening just after jenkins was stopped
<plars> sil2100: no
<sil2100> plars: oh oooh noooo!
<Saviq> retoad, the jobs before were completing fine
<kenvandine> retoad, are there jenkins issues?  all my system-settings CI builds are tailing with timeouts
<plars> sil2100: the autopkgtest stuff still doesn't work. We'll need to spend some more time on that
<kenvandine> Build timed out (after 120 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<kenvandine> java.lang.InterruptedException
<kenvandine> retoad, is that related to what you were talking about?
<retoad> Saviq, it is indeed weird.
<brendand> tvoss, https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1354491
<sil2100> plars: ok, then it seems balloons liked the idea of working-around it by adding dependencies through the testconfig? ;)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354491 in camera-app "autopilot tests need to preseed the trust store" [Undecided,New]
<retoad> kenvandine, I have no idea what the issue is at the moment.
<balloons> sil2100, indeed.. the autopkgtest route was being more painful
<kenvandine> retoad, but there is an issue?  it's not specific to my stuff right?
<balloons> we still need to finish it, but for now reminders needed to get running
<retoad> kenvandine, yes there does appear to be an issue.
<kenvandine> ok, i'll stop spinning my wheels then and let the experts figure it out :)
<kenvandine> retoad, thanks!
<balloons> plars, I see those tests were skipped, that explains the quick runtimes. Need to push a new version of reminders to the store which should let all those run
<balloons> store is slightly old
<Kaleo> I don't see any update on https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1353956 (nor on https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtmir/+bug/1352977), I trust it's being worked on though?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1353956 in camera-app "Camera takes a long time to launch (30+ seconds) and disappears from view" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1352977 in QtMir "Creating a prompt session for an app without a surface does not show the prompt" [Critical,In progress]
<sil2100> Kaleo: it's being tested by QA right now
<Kaleo> sil2100, cool
<sil2100> Kaleo: actually, it has been tested more or less, with an additional fix finishing right now
<Kaleo> sil2100, great
<sil2100> greyback: btw. could you top-approve the qtmir branch from dednick ?
<Kaleo> sil2100, so that was the last blocker to exiting TRAINCON?
<brendand> rsalveti, should i expect osmtouch to get the location eventually?
<sil2100> Kaleo: there's the date-time picker that's also tested right now
<Kaleo> yes
<brendand> rsalveti, it's not working atm is it?
<greyback> sil2100: done
<sil2100> greyback: thanks :)
<dednick> sil2100, greyback: need the unity8 branch MR'd as well.
<sil2100> Indeed
<greyback> dednick: have people functional tested it from the silo?
<sil2100> The packages are built already, so once someone approves the merge and we get a +1 from brendand
<greyback> dednick: I'm reviewing it now code-wise anyway
<dednick> greyback: yeah. tvoss has tested against the bug.
 * sil2100 thinks some things are happening a bit out-of-order
<sil2100> Usually I prefer when the merge is already approved before we test the silo and sign it off ;)
<brendand> sil2100, +1 from me - do i need to put that in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> \o/ Yeah
<Mirv> \o/
<om26er> sil2100, can you change the status of 'testing pass' to yes
<ogra_> so where is the image !
<om26er> sil2100, I will then approve it. seems to work fine for me.
<sil2100> om26er: \o/
<sil2100> om26er: done
<sil2100> om26er, brendand: thanks guys!
<greyback> woo!
<sil2100> greyback: so, how's the review? ;)
<greyback> om26er: sil2100: brendand thank you for your help
<greyback> sil2100: I'll need time, it's not a small change
 * greyback feels like the bottleneck
<sil2100> om26er: switch qa-sign-off to yes once you have a moment ;)
<om26er> sil2100, yes in a few, testing one last thing.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> PUBLISHING!
<popey> ʘ‿ಠ
<sil2100> Now just the review from greyback, no pressure o/
<greyback> :P
<greyback> sil2100: if dednick's stuff has been functional reviewed by someone else, I'm happy to approve that MR
<rsalveti> oh
<rsalveti> brendand: yeah, that bad behavior is known :-)
<rsalveti> sorry, was on a call
<sil2100> greyback: I think tvoss did a functional review ;)
<greyback> sil2100: very well, marking approved
<rsalveti> getting closer to a promotable image
<sil2100> greyback, tvoss, dednick: thanks guys for all the hard work, silo 4 is now landing as well
<sil2100> Once those migrate, and it will take a while, we'll have an image kicked
<pmcgowan> yay
<greyback> cool
<sil2100> I would still consider promoting an image today, so when the image gets built we'll ask ToyKeeper or om26er|dinner to perform promotion dogfooding
<rsalveti> yeah
<retoad> Saviq, how long does the coverage generation usually take? In the current job I am monitoring http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/828/console it has gotten to that point. I see the process on the slave node and the empty file that is created for the output but nothing ever makes it into the file. At this point it looks like it has nothing to do with the jenkins server but something to do with gcov
<retoad> r (which is the same issue we're seeing on other slave nodes; gcovr hanging forever).
<Saviq> retoad, it should be seconds
<Saviq> retoad, so it does indeed suggest gcovr is b0rked
<Saviq> retoad, let me try around her
<retoad> Saviq, I will try running ti by hand to see what it spits out
<retoad> Saviq, the command works whe run from the CLI (not tested within the chroot environment though).
<retoad> Saviq, doesn't seem to be that gcovr is borked. Works well when called directory from the CLI. Also works when called through cmake (as the job does) when using a .cmake file that includes the full system path (again, not chrooted) to the build.
<camako> josepht, we still in TRAINCON-0? (Sorry, was travelling, and trying to catch up on email).
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> travel more ... then we'll be out
<Saviq> retoad, wonder what is causing it to hang in jenkins then... lack of tty or something?
<retoad> Saviq, no idea atm, am running same tests in chrooted environment now
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<retoad> Saviq, and it appears that gcovr hangs when being run from within the chrooted environment. Digging deeper the version of gcovr being run within the chrooted environment (v3.1)  is different that what is installed on the host system (v2.4 r2774) so it is possible that gcovr is b0rked.
<popey> balloons: might need you a bit later to upload camera-app as sil2100 has some fixes landing
<balloons> sure, just ping
<popey> ta
<plars> balloons: ah, ok. Why would they show up as passed then?
<elopio> ok, we have screenshots of the makos!
<plars> elopio: nice!
<elopio> it's still a little hard to see them, but I'm seeing one.
<balloons> plars, the dashboard showed everything correctly. Anyway, we pushed the updated version, so the next run will reflect everything
<plars> balloons: ok, great
<om26er> sil2100, which image needs testing
<Saviq> sil2100, ugh, what's that https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-1-build/150/console ?
<sil2100> om26er: none yet ;) But 179 will need testing once it's built!
<sil2100> Saviq: it means that someone released something to distro and didn't merge it into trunk yet
<Saviq> sil2100, huhuh
<sil2100> Saviq: ah
<sil2100> Saviq: we're releasing unity8 right now
<Saviq> sil2100, ah that thing, need to wait for it to migrate then
<sil2100> Saviq: it was part of the location-service qtmir bug
<sil2100> Yeah...
<sil2100> Might take some moments ;/
<Saviq> sil2100, that's ok, just didn't know what's happening
 * sil2100 gives autopkgtests on unity8 an evil eye
<greyback> sil2100: could we get silo2 included?
<sil2100> greyback: where?
<greyback> sil2100: well, could it be landed, or you prefer wait until traincon lifts?
<sil2100> I would prefer not including anything new before we get this image
<sil2100> \o/
<greyback> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> Ok, let me merge and clean this silo, wait a bit and then build a new image
<Wellark> umm.. what is going on here...
<Wellark> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/indicator-network-utopic-amd64-ci/31/console
<sil2100> robru: if anything I'm still around so I'll kick a new image once it's possible
<Wellark> Build timed out (after 120 minutes). Marking the build as failed.
<robru> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> (we need to make sure that all components are really in)
<pmcgowan> Wellark, that may be the gcovr issue the guys have been looking into
<infinity> robru: Did you get your ACKs sorted yesterday?  I was off and nowhere near a computer.
<robru> infinity, no, looks like it still needs it: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-2-publish/71/artifact/packaging_changes_pay-service_2.0.0+14.10.20140807.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<Wellark> pmcgowan: ok. yes, gcovr that gets stuck
<Wellark> so it's a known issue
<Wellark> and more importantly, it's not my fault
<Wellark> ;)
<infinity> robru: Looking.
<robru> infinity, thanks
<infinity> robru: Looks reasonable.
<robru> infinity, thanks
<sil2100> (we need to make sure that all components are really in)
<sil2100> ugh, wrong window
<rsalveti> sil2100: did someone upload the camera-app click to the store?
<sil2100> balloons: could you build an upload the new camera-app?
<sil2100> balloons: popey should still be around to review it
<balloons> aye aye
<sil2100> balloons: thanks!
<robru> sil2100, looks like everything is in. are we just waiting for the new camera-app click then?
<sil2100> robru: yes, let's wait for that for a little bit and then kick a new image
<robru> sil2100, ok, sounds good
<sil2100> balloons: give us a sign once it's there :)
<popey> sil2100: i am
<balloons> gonna be a bit on the build, things are queued
<popey> k, no worries, I'll keep checking in
<sil2100> Just hope it won't take much longer
<sil2100> balloons: still building?
<sil2100> Damn, this takes forever
<sil2100> balloons: it looks as if we're missing free executors on http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-click-builder-utopic-armhf/
<nik90|Dinner> sil2100: you are looking to send that happy email that we are out of TRAINCON, arent you :P
<ogra_> we all do
<sil2100> Yes :|
<sil2100> And things are getting in my way!
<Wellark> sorry, could not resist: https://i.imgflip.com/ayxp5.jpg
<Wellark> <3
<nik90|Dinner> lol
<Wellark> sil2100: you have our full support. just keep cool and things will work out in the end :)
<balloons> sil2100, yes it's backed up
<sil2100> hahah ;)
 * nik90 imagines sil2100 as Gru with us as the minions (Despicable Me)
 * ogra_ goes afk for a while again ... looks like this will take longer
<sil2100> hm, ok
<sil2100> ogra_: before you go
<sil2100> ogra_: I'm thinking about kicking an image right now - camera-app tests will fail, but the app will work fine
<sil2100> And we know they pass because we ran the tests ourselves even
<sil2100> ogra_: what do you think?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, why will they fail if you ran them ok?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: an environment variable needs to be set, that's what the new camera-app basically does
<sil2100> It sets a test environment variable which is required to skip one dialog at start
<sil2100> WIthout it the tests fail, but we ran them with the branch already
<pmcgowan> seems worth building and blessing to me
<pmcgowan> unless its easy to add something to make them pass
<sil2100> We just have to release the new click package, btu this seems to be stuck now
<sil2100> And I don't see any merit in waiting just for a test fix (if we know the tests are passing currently)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, so new camera click package has the fix bit its not available?
<pmcgowan> why is the click stuck? sil2100
<pmcgowan> sorry to rehash what you probably discussed
<sil2100> pmcgowan: exactly, the camera click package that adds setting this env variable at beginning of a test is still building - seems like there are no available executors right now
<sil2100> balloons mentioned something there's a lot of other things queued up
<pmcgowan> damn that murphy
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, murphy has been around all week
<kenvandine> sil2100, if there is still that problem of gcov hanging the builds in CI, we can probably go through and kill a bunch that we know won't finish
<kenvandine> like i think there are 4 jobs running for settings now
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you poke some people about that?
<kenvandine> and they just keep timing out after 2 hours
<sil2100> plars: hi, maybe you could help us out?
<kenvandine> i think retoad is looking into the hang
<plars> sil2100: I'll try, what's up?
<kenvandine> but i can kill all the settings jobs now
<kenvandine> should free some up
<sil2100> plars: we need a way to get  http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-ci/251/console finishing
<sil2100> plars: it seems that it can't do the last step because of not enough executors...
<kenvandine> sil2100, i kill the 3 settings jobs
<kenvandine> +ed
<retoad> kenvandine, am looking to some degree. One problem I have found is that gcovr seems to be having problems. v3.1 just hangs and never returns results.
<kenvandine> sil2100, i killed everything i feel comfortable killing, hopefully that will free up some and reduce the queue a bit
<kenvandine> i know they will just hang for 2 hours
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks!
<plars> sil2100: it looks like one of them is offline, but I'm not sure why. I haven't played with the claxeda pbuilders any
<kdub> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/184/console
<kenvandine> retoad, any idea who to talk to about gcovr?
<plars> sil2100: let me dig at it a bit more
<kdub> ^^is that message an out-of-space on jenkins message?
<retoad> kenvandine, specifically no. I did mention it to Saviq earlier though
<plars> retoad: or is this the same thing you are looking at?
<plars> retoad: looks like you disabled the cyclops-node12 one
<retoad> plars, I have been poking at quite a few things. cyclops-node13 was almost out of space earlier so I cleared that one up and yes, am working on node12 now.
<retoad> plars, one thing that I have noted is that gcovr (v3.1) in the chrooted environment of all the pbuilder tests just hangs and never returns results.
<retoad> which, in turn, leads to test failures.
<plars> retoad: this is on the calxeda pbuilders?
<retoad> plars, calxeda, genie, kinnara, the VMs on naartjie
<retoad> etc ...
<plars> sil2100: unless what retoad is talking about it will block them, it looks like it's just really busy right now
<plars> retoad: where did the update come from?
<retoad> plars, idk, haven't tried to dig through any of the code.
<plars> retoad: I mean, did someone tell it to use that version, or was it just automatically pulled in because there was a new package?
<retoad> plars, I know on the VMs v2.4 is installed on the systems but the chrooted env doesn't use the systems version
<robru> sil2100, i have some spare cycles, anything I can do to help?
<retoad> plars, on the calxeda nodes it isn't even installed at the system level so it must be told to install it somewhere.
<tvoss> sil2100, around?
<pmcgowan> he may have just left
<pmcgowan> we were debating the merits of waiting for the camera with the test fix or just making an image
<pmcgowan> since there seems to be builder contention
<pmcgowan> tvoss, robru ^^
<robru> pmcgowan, it seems like a reasonable plan to me. if we know the app is working but just the test itself will fail, why not build an image?
<tvoss> pmcgowan, are you referring to the trust fixes?
<pmcgowan> robru, right that was sil2100 proposal/question
<pmcgowan> tvoss, yes
<robru> pmcgowan, should we do it?
<pmcgowan> right now the AP will fail but we know why and its fixed
<pmcgowan> hey I want off of traincon
<robru> pmcgowan, ok I'm gonna trigger it
<pmcgowan> robru, check http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-ci/251/console
<pmcgowan> to see if its moving?
<robru> pmcgowan, i'm having trouble getting on the vpn, can you pastebin that for me?
<tvoss> pmcgowan, would we promote that image?
<pmcgowan> robru, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7991081/
<pmcgowan> still working it seems
<pmcgowan> tvoss, yes aiui
<robru> pmcgowan, does it seem like it'll finish soon?
<robru> i'm not sure how long that job takes
<kenvandine> i'd love to get off traincon-0!
<pmcgowan> robru, I dunno where it was at earlier
<robru> either do i
<tvoss> pmcgowan, then we should wait for the fix. Otherwise, people using that promoted image and updating the camera app would suffer from the trust prompting issue
<pmcgowan> tvoss, I thought the fix was only for the env var for tests?
<tvoss> pmcgowan, oh ... not sure, I thought both landed together in one silo
<tvoss> rsalveti, can you shed some light here
<tvoss> ^
<pmcgowan> <sil2100> pmcgowan: exactly, the camera click package that adds setting this env variable at beginning of a test is still building - seems like there are no available executors right now
<pmcgowan> <sil2100> We just have to release the new click package, btu this seems to be stuck now
<pmcgowan>  And I don't see any merit in waiting just for a test fix (if we know the tests are passing currently)
<pmcgowan> tvoss, and I am unclear if the job will hang because of the other issue with gcovr
<tvoss> pmcgowan, okay, then I'm +1 on building an image
<pmcgowan> olli, rsalveti robru ok ?^^
<robru> pmcgowan, ok, i'll do it
<robru> tvoss, yeah, the *silo* landed, just the camera click-app isn't in the store yet
<tvoss> robru, okay
<pmcgowan> that job indicates its like 90% done if that progress can be trusted
<robru> pmcgowan, ok I kicked a build. worst case, the next image built by cron (~8hrs) will have the click app.
<robru> ToyKeeper, when you get online, image 179 should be ready for you to dogfood, it's a promotion candidate ;-)
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> robru: thanks :)
<sil2100> I'm still around, but AFKish
<robru> sil2100, if you're AFK are you really around? if you don't respond to messages, can you even be said to really exist? ;-)
<sil2100> I... I..!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 179 building (started: 20140808 19:10) ===
<ToyKeeper> That explains a lot...  I was wondering how I had missed the bot's pings about it.
<pmcgowan> robru, that job actually finished but it failed the final step
<robru> pmcgowan, erk
<pmcgowan> robru, it confuses me though
<pmcgowan> seems to say it published
<robru> ToyKeeper, oh, are you up early? I wasn't expecting you till later. maybe I'm time-confused.
<pmcgowan> anyone can look at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-ci/251/console to see whats up
<ToyKeeper> robru: I just have weird hours.
<popey> robru: pmcgowan the next image wont have camera app unless someone (balloons) uploads it to the store and someone else (me) approves it...
<pmcgowan> popey, hey I just work here
<balloons> lol
<robru> popey, yeah, the idea seems to be that the updated camera app just had AP fixes, nothing user-visible.
<popey> ok
<pmcgowan> but the one from the silo we need
<balloons> popey, sil2100 camera app is STILL waiting believe it or not
<robru> popey, so we're hoping in theory that image 179 is promotable despite camera-app AP failures.
<pmcgowan> popey, balloons I think we may need to upload a new camera
<popey> we cant till the click builds
<pmcgowan> as the silo landing was the deb to the archive right?
<balloons> we could build the click locally, that's the only other option.. or punt some jobs
<pmcgowan> ok I dont know then if the previous one made it through
<pmcgowan> popey, balloons if you didnt upload that means no one did?
<robru> pmcgowan, yes the silo landing was just debs to the archive.
<popey> nobody has yet
<popey> last camera update in the store was 2 days back iirc
<pmcgowan> well then
<pmcgowan> crap
<popey> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/camera-app-click/ being the thing we're waiting on
<pmcgowan> popey, what I dont know is whether the diff between 108 and 109 there is just the testing fix
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ?^
<pmcgowan> popey, in which case the 108 package would be good enough
<popey> that and a couple of translations
<popey> the store has r342
<balloons> might free up soonish.. 4 nodes are being used by unity8 and they are in the results part
<sil2100> We kicked an image now anyway, so the camera-app fails will be failing for this image on smoketesting
<sil2100> But the application itself is completely fine
<pmcgowan> sil2100, the one from the store?
<sil2100> pmcgowan: the one that's in the store right now
<pmcgowan> ok great
<sil2100> pmcgowan: it's just a matter of tests being broken - broken in a known way, so no worries here
<pmcgowan> popey, balloons seems we are good, but will want that next one loaded when its done
<popey> k
<sil2100> Can't wait for the image to finish building
<popey> sil2100: we expecting to dogfood this image and hope to promote?
<sil2100> popey: yes
<sil2100> popey: as it has all the fixes we want (only missing the click camera-app with the AP test fix)
<balloons> camera app is building now :-)
<popey> is ToyKeeper lined up to dogfood?
<sil2100> popey: she got pinged by me and robru
<popey> k
<sil2100> Can't wait!
<popey> ETA 20:40 UTC ish?
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cprov | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
<robru> popey, i don't have a UTC clock handy, but I'd expect the image to finish building within an hour
<ToyKeeper> I'll try to get back ASAP, anyway...  hopefully around the time the build finishes.
<popey> robru:  date -u
<robru> popey, what, you mean i have to open a terminal?? ;-)
<popey> no
<popey>  /exec -o date -u
<popey> Fri Aug  8 19:44:04 UTC 2014
<robru> (alternate response) popey, I'm flattered but I'm in a relationship already.
<popey> good, it was "minus you"
<robru> oh ok
<robru> Fri Aug  8 19:45:04 UTC 2014
<robru> oh look at that
<popey> \o/
<robru> Desktop
<robru> Documents
<robru> Downloads
<robru> missed-#ubuntu-ci-eng.txt
<robru> missed-#ubuntu-touch.txt
<robru> Music
<robru> pbuilder
<robru> Pictures
<robru> Projects
<robru> Public
<robru> semordnilap.py
<robru> src
<robru> Templates
<robru> todo.txt
<popey> hahah
<popey> that was brave, could have gone badly wrong there
<popey> .
<popey> ..
<popey> goat_porn
<robru> yeah pwd would have been smarter than ls. wasn't sure what the active directory was
<robru> popey, no the goat porn is on my other laptop, so it wasn't that brave
<balloons> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/506/changerequest/
<balloons> camera app is uploaded
<popey> approved
<popey> so it could sneak into this build...
<racarr> robru: You asked about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1351097 so maybe you are tasked with chasing it down? I don't know. Just wanted to let you know I've posted a patch
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351097 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[emulator] bottom edge swipe broken" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robru> racarr, oh thanks
<robru> sil2100, still around? ^
<alecu> hi trainguards! any ETA for landing of silo 008? (pay-service)
<alecu> will that come after next image is built?
<robru> alecu, yeah I can probably kick that now, we should be far enough into the build that it's safe to publish
<alecu> great!
<sil2100> robru: yeah, around
<sil2100> robru: what's up?
<robru> sil2100, racarr mentioned having a workaround for that bottom-edge-swipe-emulator issue
<sil2100> racarr: excellent \o/
<sil2100> racarr: thanks!
<sil2100> As per discussions with olli we decided to whitelist this issue for this particular promotion
<robru> racarr, can you take your pastebin and submit a branch for that?
<sil2100> But it would stay as a blocker for the other
 * rsalveti back
<robru> brb, lunch
<rsalveti> I'll check his workaround and push it if it works properly
<rsalveti> seems we're still waiting for the new image to show up
 * sil2100 pokes imgbot with a stick
<racarr> sil2100: To ubuntu/android?
<racarr> as distro patch
<racarr> hmm
<racarr> ubuntu/android has many less distro patches than apt-get source android
<rsalveti> racarr: I can take care of that package patch once I'm done with my tests
<racarr> rsalveti: Sounds good :) lemme know if there are any problems
<rsalveti> racarr: sure
<rsalveti> thanks
<sil2100> racarr: yeah, best to consult with rsalveti ;)
<sil2100> It's taking a bit longish to get this image built
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 179 DONE (finished: 20140808 20:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/179.changes ===
<robru> woop woop!
<popey> woop woop!
<sil2100> \o/
<ToyKeeper> That was only 5 minutes late.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: can we ask you for dogfooding #179 promotion-wise?
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Already flashing it.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: thank you :)
<ToyKeeper> Cancelled my other plans.
 * olli crosses fingers
<popey> awww, camera didnt make it
<sil2100> popey: sadly
<robru> hmmmm, is there a delay before it becomes available for krillin? usually I can flash as soon as the bot pings but just now i got 178...
<robru> nm
<rsalveti> robru: ping janimo
<robru> rsalveti, nah it was just like a 1m delay, it's fine
<rsalveti> oh, great, maybe he's already automatically importing everything
<robru> ToyKeeper, popey: erk, uh, flashing 179 and then updating camera-app seems broken. like camera-app won't launch
<sil2100> Impossible
<sil2100> Blasphemy
<ToyKeeper> Is that a blocker for the image, or just a broken app update that needs to be fixed?
<sil2100> I don't know
<sil2100> Depends if it's confirmed to be broken for others
<rsalveti> we tested the silo for sure
<sergiusens> robru: camera from click?
<sil2100> Yes, and it shouldn't be broken as there is no logical reason for it to be broken
<sil2100> If, of course, we didn't pull in some other changes along with the AP fix
<sergiusens> sil2100: there is a reason for it to be broken if abi or api was broken and the click framework wasn't bumped
<sil2100> sergiusens: it was not
<sergiusens> then it should be good
<sil2100> sergiusens: we didn't land anything that should have broken ABI, there were no UITK or similar uploads... all changes were purely from the backend
 * sergiusens flashes
<ToyKeeper> Well, "settings -> accounts -> back" still crashes and leaves the settings app unresponsive.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: that's a known bug, but not marked as a blocker
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: it's on the 'visible issues' page though
<popey> fyi camera opens with 179 _without_ updating camera from store
 * popey updates the app
<popey> confirmed it fails to launch after updating
<sergiusens> popey: upstart logs for camera say anything?
<popey> apparmor denials
<rsalveti> did the trust-store dialog worked at least?
<popey> [Fri Aug  8 22:16:56 2014] type=1400 audit(1407532617.491:129): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.camera_camera_3.0.0.342" name="/dev/fb0" pid=4707 comm="camera-app" requested_mask="rw" denied_mask="rw" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<rsalveti> downloading and will test
<sergiusens> ugh
<sil2100> wtf
<rsalveti> this is expected
<rsalveti> known and always was there
<sil2100> Ah, k
<sergiusens> check ~/.cache/upstart/*camera*.log
<popey> there isnt one
<popey> com.ubuntu.camera	3.0.0.347
<popey> thats the version I have, and the only camera app log is for r342
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: Forceful TRAINCON-0! Please work together on getting all blockers resolved.
 * popey reboots phone
<cjwatson> Setting up proposed-migration for ubuntu-rtm/14.09 now so that I can get a new ubuntu-keyring in so that I can build images
<cjwatson> I've flushed out all the old data from the dogfood run
<popey> works after a reboot ToyKeeper
<sergiusens> UbuntuClientIntegration: connection to Mir server failed. Check that a Mir server is
<sergiusens> running, and the correct socket is being used and is accessible. The shell may have
<sergiusens> rejected the incoming connection, so check its log file
<sergiusens> that's why
<ToyKeeper> popey: Thanks.  Usually one of the first things I do is disable updates, so it won't change versions on me mid-test.
<sergiusens> rsalveti: try and updating the camera before launching it for the first time
<sil2100> popey, sergiusens: thanks for checking this out
<sergiusens> rsalveti: if you haven't finished flashing yet
<rsalveti> still flashing
<rsalveti> so this updating issue might be different
<sergiusens> does the trust store cache the state of the decision and bind it to a full app_id?
<sergiusens> rsalveti: I bet it's a state issue
<rsalveti> could be, question and bug for tvoss
<sergiusens> so any app that is updated will fall into this potential problem
<sergiusens> which uses this code path of course
<sergiusens> which is not "all" apps
<sil2100> When landing the trust-store update recently we didn't test how it reacts to app updates, so yeah...
<ToyKeeper> Well, that's an issue...  after merging a couple calls and then hanging up, one of the callers was still active on the other side.
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, updating the camera app from the click store stops it being able to launch. i'll reflash to confirm...
<sergiusens> robru: well if you reboot it works; it should only fail if you launched the previous one and accepted the access in the pompt
<sergiusens> theory still though
<robru> sergiusens, wasn't prompted for anything
<rsalveti> yeah, reverting was definitely the best option here
<sergiusens> robru: not even the first time?
<robru> sergiusens, nope
<rsalveti> so many issues with this landing
<sergiusens> robru: that's strange too
<sil2100> Indeed... the scary thing was that it was signed off by QA, so even this doesn't completely protect us from issues
<sil2100> robru: anyway, it was confirmed that a reboot helps
<robru> sergiusens, sil2100: yeah, reflashing 179, the camera-app that comes with it prompts for location access and works.
<ogra_> sil2100, the camera smoke test doesnt look so great either
<ogra_> (i assume that is because there is no test handling of the promot ? )
<ToyKeeper> Well, it still produces black images with the flash...
<sil2100> ogra_: that's known
<sil2100> ogra_: see backlog, but in short: the fix for this is in the store
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ogra_: we didn't want to block the image build on the click package taking ages building
<ogra_> yep, i see the backliog
<rsalveti> flashed, updated, can't open app
<rsalveti> even without trying it before
<rsalveti> lemme reboot
<ToyKeeper> Okay, had a couple issues I couldn't reproduce more than once...  the "settings -> reset" option took a few taps to launch, and before that it just toggled the button on and off at each tap.  Even stayed depressed when I went to another setting group and back.
<ToyKeeper> The other was that hanging up on a merged call left one line open (on the other end only, no audio transfer, no sign of an ongoing call on the UT phone).
<ToyKeeper> Settings -> Accounts -> Back still crashes and leaves the settings app unresponsive...  known long-standing issue.
<ToyKeeper> I was asked twice to allow location access when going to google maps...  and the second one was shown as "an unconfined application".
<ToyKeeper> And the app store still forgets what to display when the user changes views and back mid-install.  It shows "Install" instead of the install status.
<ToyKeeper> However, the location indicators no longer uncheck themselves, and the music app can finally accept parameters from the dash again.
<rsalveti> "an unconfined application" is unfortunately expected
<rsalveti> so is the click name in camera-app
<rsalveti> instead of the app name
<ToyKeeper> The date/time picker in the calendar still doesn't work.
<rsalveti> yeah, so no promotion still
<ToyKeeper> That was the only current blocker I noticed.
<ToyKeeper> We can't promote with that?  :(
<rsalveti> well, not my call
<rsalveti> sil2100: robru: ^
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: huh?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: why?
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: we tested, 3 people tested it and it worked
<ToyKeeper> The last I heard was:
<ToyKeeper> ** Date & Time picker is not working on device.
<ToyKeeper> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1351024
<ToyKeeper>  -> Seems like the issue has been caused by the QtCompositor landing.
<ToyKeeper> Fix might take some time sadly, we might have to consider working around
<ToyKeeper> it in case it takes too long.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: did you swipe down the keyboard?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351024 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Date & Time picker is not working on device." [Critical,In progress]
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Oh, I see.  It was behind the keyboard.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yes, it was like this in the last promoted image as well
<ToyKeeper> If that's considered "working", I can live with that.  :)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: not a regression anyway ;)
<sil2100> ;p
<rsalveti> so no real blocker it seems?
<sil2100> It's certainly something we'd want to get fixed, but since it was like this already, we didn't want to block on it
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: checked your list, mostly non-critical issues I see there
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: does this mean a +1 from the dogfooding side :D ?
<ToyKeeper> At least with a quick set of tests, yes.
<ToyKeeper> I'm sure I could find a dozen more issues if I keep poking it.
<popey> the date picker one is in progress
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, none of yesterday's blockers seem to be present.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: so, are you giving us a green light on promoting this image?
<ToyKeeper> Go for it.  Nothing seems to be exploding.  :)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: I feel I need to hug you!
 * sil2100 hugs ToyKeeper 
 * ToyKeeper explodes
<jdstrand> popey: that denial is known, harmless and just noise. the next update will silence it
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, I seem to have a bug.
<sil2100> Ok, I'll just check the smoketesting still-running results
 * rsalveti off for dinner, bbl
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, so far the smoke test results look similar to 178, so I think it's time to just promote (tm)
<sil2100> ogra_: could you promote image #179 ?
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, my screen hasn't shut itself off since I stopped poking it a few minutes ago.
<rsalveti> popey: had that earlier today
<rsalveti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-system-compositor/+bug/1354473
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1354473 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Flo display never times out #178" [Undecided,New]
<popey> not seen it on mako
<ToyKeeper> This was on mako.
 * popey unplugs and leaves phone alone to test
<popey> dimmed
<ToyKeeper> It was still plugged in though.
<popey> locked
<ToyKeeper> Hmm, still not shutting itself off even while unplugged.
<ToyKeeper> Seems similar to an issue I had long ago but could never trigger on purpose...  except the proximity sensor doesn't blacken the screen now.
<ToyKeeper> Probably the same bug, just hard to nail down.
<popey> same here
<popey> it does when dialer app is open
<ToyKeeper> Yeah, or when it has been open at least...  doesn't need to still be open.
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, biab.
<sil2100> Thanks everyone
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, please promote #179 at all costs
<sil2100> I am sending out the ANN's about that now since it's late and I have an early wake up tomorrow
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #157 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
<sil2100> ogra_, robru: could you guys update the topic (image promoted part) once the actual promotion happens?
<sil2100> robru: keep poking ogra_ about promotion while I'm away ;)
<sil2100> It's time for me to go to sleep finally
<popey> o/
<sil2100> Goodnight everyone, have a nice weekend o/
<sil2100> And thanks again for your hard work \o/
<ogra_> === IMAGE 179 Promoted ===
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | CI Train support: trainguards | Vanguard (general help): cihelp | CI Train Status: #179 promoted | CI Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | Known issues: -
 * popey hugs ogra_ 
<popey> was just going to update my #157 phone and thought "wow, this feels old!"
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> the new design is so gret
<ogra_> *great
<popey> got the sdcard popup on nexus 4 after updating
<popey> "failed to initialise storage" or something
<popey> where should I file that?
<olli> congrats everyone to #179 !
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> no more traincon-0!
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> jhodapp: now we can land camera :-)
<rsalveti> popey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ciborium
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-09
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 180 building (started: 20140809 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 180 DONE (finished: 20140809 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/180.changes ===
<Mirv> \o/ for image promotion!
<cjwatson> plars: If you get a moment, could you please repoint the touch_stable dashboard at the ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed channel?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-08-10
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 181 building (started: 20140810 02:05) ===
<plars> cjwatson: I assume it should continue to be called "touch_stable" though, right?
<plars> cjwatson: image-1 is kicking off now :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 181 DONE (finished: 20140810 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/181.changes ===
<cjwatson> plars: Yes, thanks
<nik90> rsalveti: btw I have added a video to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1351048 to illustrate the issue I face with the recent emulator images.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351048 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Apps are extremely laggy as of emulator image >=165" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> rsalveti: do note that this is on the same hardware and older emulator images do not have this issue.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 182 building (started: 20140810 18:45) ===
<popey> ooh
 * popey wonders what's in 182
<rsalveti> nothing new, just doing another armhf build only so we can try to sync the x86 build number
<popey> ah
<rsalveti> nik90: yeah, I wonder if that's because of qtmir
<nik90> rsalveti: yeah
<nik90> rsalveti: is this something you experience too?
<rsalveti> nik90: yup
<nik90> rsalveti: I am not sure if you noticed but the seconds hand in the clock app (new one) was jittery instead of being smooth.
<nik90> rsalveti: I suspect animations are laggy due to qtmir
<rsalveti> nik90: yeah, this is what I'm getting as well
<rsalveti> kind of a slow down and jittery from time to time
<rsalveti> need to ask someone from the mir team to take a look at that bug
<nik90> thnx
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 182 DONE (finished: 20140810 19:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/182.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-03
<popey> where is everyone?
<ogra_> popey, sil is sick, jibel is on vacation and davmor2 probably drowns in mgmt work :)
<seb128> popey, you don't like quiet monday mornings?!
 * ogra_ guesses he doesnt liek to get up for non-cancelled meetings
<davmor2> ogra_: not yet and I have a plan, I have a ps3 gun and I'm not affraid to use it ;)
 * ogra_ puts up the laser shield around the house
<davmor2> ogra_: I was at the meeting
<ogra_> oh
<davmor2> ogra_: timo was too and was the only one there who knew sil was sick :(
<ogra_> i did too :)
<ogra_> (because they didnt kick me out of the foundations ML )
<davmor2> ogra_: shhhh or they might
<popey> seb128: Good point!
<Laney> To: foundations Subject: ogra_ - why does he have that underscore? ARGH!
<ogra_> Laney, thats my ponytail !
 * Laney snip snip
<morphis> Mirv: can you do me a favor and upload a package to a silo?
<davmor2> Laney: don't snip his ponytail that's his external memory storage, you cut that off and forget most of the stuff that makes landing happen then you have to do it by hand
<Laney> davmor2: maybe you could sell the hairs on the black market for a very good price
<Laney> then we could do some cloning ...
<Mirv> morphis: certainly, give me the url as usual
 * Mirv notices he gets 45Mbps 4G upload speed at his lunch place - perfect for uploading 300MB android sources :)
<Mirv> also, a reason to not migrate to Bq since I do need that 4G at times like this
<Mirv> so I need to get a Meizu at some point and leave Bq to be more a toy device
<Mirv> although, I've fallen in love with dual SIM of Bq...
<Mirv> morphis: that was quick to fail to build, complaining about depmod command not found
<morphis> Mirv: it's still running, don't it? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-1-build/11/console
<Mirv> morphis: not according to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-032/+packages
<Mirv> the build job got updated too now
<morphis> hm, that is interesting
<morphis> Mirv: we can't just sync that package from wily, right?
<Mirv> morphis: I don't think there's a problem with recompiling the wily version - if you mean that it'd be a problem because it's a manual upload source. that said, I haven't tried the new requests page yet for syncs but happy to try :9
<morphis> hm
<morphis> that would make things a bit easier
<morphis> Mirv: are the gates for wily opened again?
<Mirv> morphis: I'd be cautious to say they are since the GCC5 transition to release pocket is still not complete, but sil2100's last landing e-mail actually says they are open :) but he's now online too.
<morphis> ah ok
<Mirv> morphis: certainly silos can be built etc, we might need to do some double checking before publishing
<morphis> so maybe better go this way which would leave the package setup cleaner than maintaining two variants for each release
<Mirv> morphis: certainly whenever it's feasible to build from the same sources for both releases, it's better not to maintain two variants
<Mirv> feasible as in "ready to ship in the next OTA"
<morphis> yeah
<sil2100> Yes, landings are open as gcc-5 is in -proposed and we build agianst proposed
<sil2100> We just need to make sure that every possibly-affected wily silo is rebuilt after the release on Friday
<morphis> sil2100: ok, then let me abandon my vivid silo and request a wily one
<sil2100> Abandon vivid?
<morphis> sil2100: yeah did a first attempt which was meant to be an update of the vivid package for android which is already out-of-sync with the wily one
<morphis> but the better way should be to just sync the up-to-date wily on back to vivid
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Indeed, could make sense
<marcustomlinson> trainguards: could I please have permissions for operating the CI Train
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: you should already have according to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-users/+members/
<marcustomlinson> Mirv: ah strange, was getting an error page before, seems to be working now
<Mirv> marcustomlinson: great!
<popey> Mirv: saw this and thought of you http://imgur.com/gallery/xmdYnGo
<Mirv> popey: nice! the first part never happens to my cats though, second part at times yes.
<Mirv> heh
<popey> :)
<cjwatson> popey: one of ours used to set ambushes for the others
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: could this also be an opportunity for a dual landing?
<sil2100> morphis: for the android package?
<morphis> yeah
<sil2100> morphis: not sure if that can dual land, since we only support that for CI Train versioned packages
<morphis> ok
<popey> cjwatson: yeah, ours do that. Wish I could get it on film sometimes.
<Mirv> morphis: right so two silos are then needed, even if practically same source
<morphis> Mirv: first silo with manual upload and second silo a sync silo?
<Mirv> morphis: that should work AFAIK, although then if it doesn't we'll handle it manually.
<pstolowski> robru, ping
<kgunn> trainguards ok, so https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-035
<kgunn> what would be your suggestion, the packages got copied to vivid+o
<kgunn> it was a dual landing
<kgunn> but caught in transition
<kgunn> of gcc5
<kgunn> so we need to rebuild unity8/unity-api against wily, to release into wily
<kgunn> how should we handle ?
<pstolowski> kgunn, this silo broke builds of unity8 in vivid
<kgunn> e.g. do you guys do a manual silo? do i need to set up a seperate silo ?
<kgunn> pstolowski: so did it get reverted ?
<pstolowski> kgunn, i don't think anything got reverted; changes from this silo (at least for unity-api) were landed manually and are not reflected in trunk; it's not possible to built unity8 trunk against unity-api that's currently in vivid overlay
<kgunn> pstolowski: ok, i see... trainguards ^ shouldn't those branches have been merged back if we landed them into vivid+o ?
<kgunn> and then we can do a no commit rebuild into wily ?
<kgunn> pstolowski: and yeah...that all appear to be approved but not merged branches
<Mirv> kgunn: seems correct, they are in vivid overlay. I can try to manually run the clean job to merge those, after which yes you could do a no commit rebuild to wily.
<pstolowski> kgunn, also, i'd like to understand why it was pushed manually... looks like asking for trouble (which it caused btw)
<Mirv> right, the publish job was never run
<kgunn> pstolowski: b/c we went through all the QA testing and it was approved and i _thot_ they would be merged
<Mirv> kgunn: ok, that worked, so the trunks are now up-to-date althought missing the GCC5 rebuild changelog entries
<kgunn> at which point it would have only been borked for wily
<kgunn> Mirv: ok, will pull, do chlog statement of no change, rebuild for gcc5
<kgunn> one moment
<Mirv> kgunn: right
<pstolowski> kgunn, okay
<kgunn> pstolowski: tsdgeos if one of you would...just approve
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8-rebuild-for-gcc5/+merge/266713
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/unity-api-rebuild-for-gcc5/+merge/266714
<rvr> boiko: Approving silo 40
<tsdgeos> kgunn: done
<boiko> rvr: nice! I will just have to rebuild it for the gcc5 transition :/
<boiko> rvr: but no code changes
<kgunn> trainguards is dashboard having an issue ? i see "empty silos"
<kenvandine> cihelp: is anyone looking into the boottest failures that's holding up package migration?
<kenvandine> looks like it fails to provision the device
<fginther> kenvandine, yes. Found a confused device and have taken it offline. Reruns have started.
<kenvandine> fginther, thx
<bzoltan_> cihelp: How can I turn the silo ready for QA?
<bzoltan_> other than save it as "ready for QA" ? :)
<josepht> trainguards: can you help bzoltan_ please? ^
<Mirv> kgunn_: seems normal to me. if there's a long id and no description, then that's a leftover from the spreadsheet and should be migrated by the lander
<Mirv> josepht: I think bzoltan_ did the right thing
<kgunn_> Mirv: weird....it seems fine to me now
<Mirv> kgunn_: the client side javascript pulls all the data so any network problem could cause it
<Mirv> but ok, good
<dbarth_> o/ trainguards, can i get help to clean silo 031? and I need a new silo for OA, but I didn't find the interface in the new web interface
<dbarth_> Mirv maybe ? ^^
<popey> balloons: is there something wrong with jenkins you know of? https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/fix-qtcreator-builability/+merge/266647 & https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/merge-changelog/+merge/266645
<popey> neither of those have been picked up
<balloons> oO
<balloons> oO
<rvr> boiko: Approving silo 15
<balloons> popey, nothing appears broken at first glance, but the last runs were 2 days ago. Trying to build something now manually doesn't trigger a new run either
<balloons> we need cihelp to have a look at core apps jenkins and figure it out
<popey> yeah, nik90 said it was broken all weekend
<popey> these are minor merges, but they should have been picked up
<balloons> it may have ran out of space
<balloons> ohh look, it indeed it did
<popey> hah
<balloons> var/lib/jenkins/ is full
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks
<balloons> so, I guess cihelp, can you look into fixing core apps jenkins? It seems the disk is full
<psivaa> balloons: let me take a look
<rvr> robru: Hey, one question. I have some silos that contain code for gcc 5, do we have to wait until a "gcc 5" is available, or can they be tested with the current devel image?
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys, I think I need my silo #49 clearing. I stopped depending on a branch that bumped the package version to 0.5.2, but the silo is still producing builds with that version..
<pete-woods> I would expect version 0.5.1
<pete-woods> (see https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-049/+packages)
<popey> psivaa: thanks
<Mirv> dbarth__: hey, sil is a bit sick today so there's a small gap in trainguarding, robert should be here soon. you didn't specify if you want to force clean 031 or merge it. for new silo, make sure you've the team memberships checked when you log in via SSO, then at the top should be all the fields.
<Mirv> pete-woods: hmm, interesting, I deleted the packages now, wait 15 min and try rebuilding
<psivaa> balloons: I'm curious why you'd say that the disc is full in core-apps jenkins
<balloons> psivaa, looking at master: http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/trigger-autolanding-job/62328/console
<pete-woods> Mirv: oh, ah I already tried to abandon the silo (and requested another one)
<pete-woods> but it looks like the abandon button doesn't work
<pete-woods> perhaps due to it being originally from the spreadsheet
<Mirv> pete-woods: right, there's no that silo in the requests https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<psivaa> balloons: ahhh, i have been looking at http://core-apps-jenkins.staging.ubuntu.com:8080/
<balloons> psivaa, ohh, sorry
<psivaa> balloons: np, just a sec
<Mirv> pete-woods: can you request a new line with the MP:s?
<pete-woods> Mirv: I already have done, and it's request 87, silo 53
<pete-woods> and building now
<pete-woods> the old one is marked as abaondoned
<pete-woods> but still showing in the dashboard
<Mirv> pete-woods: ok :) then I'll just free up the silo and find later on if that should have happened automatically...
<kgunn_> trainguards hey, so on the new bileto, how do i say i tested something on wily and it's good to go ?
<Mirv> pete-woods: I'm just back so not exactly super familiar with the new system, but cleaning the silo manually this time
<pete-woods> Mirv: okay, cool. whatever the reason I'm sure it can be figured out :)
<Mirv> kgunn_: you edit it and put the status to "Publish without QA"
<kgunn_> ta
<kgunn_> easy peasy
<robru> pete-woods: what happens when you click abandon? It's supposed to just hide the request, it's not supposed to free the silo.
<pete-woods> robru: that's pretty much what it did
<pete-woods> although it's not hidden
<pete-woods> it's hidden in the dash view (as expected)
<robru> pete-woods: dash view?
<pete-woods> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html
<pete-woods> that page
<cwayne> davmor2: yo
<pete-woods> but not hidden on the requests view
<robru> pete-woods: "abandon" button should have no impact on the dashboard at all
<davmor2> cwayne: whats up
<pete-woods> yeah, I guess it's hidden there because Mirv cleaned it
<pete-woods> the idea is then that abaondoned landings get manually inspected by you guys then?
<cwayne> davmor2: got a instagram click update ready to go to the store, it just fixes not being able to add an instagram account
<cwayne> davmor2: got a sec to test so i can push to the store?
<davmor2> cwayne: nope
<pete-woods> anyway, this doesn't really matter right now, as I have the effect I wanted, which is my old silo removed :)
<davmor2> rvr, alesage: ^ can you help cwayne with this please?
<robru> pete-woods: the idea is that the abandon button marks a request as abandoned, which is the closest we get to deleting it. It doesn't impact the silo, which you should free separately
<robru> pete-woods: what request id is it?
<pete-woods> robru: 59
<rvr> cwayne: Sure
<cwayne> rvr: should be suuper quick to test, its a one-line change in the provider file :)
<cwayne> ill email it over
<rvr> cwayne: Ack
<alesage> rvr thanks
<robru> pete-woods: Hmmmmmmm, 56 marked landed, should not be displayed on front page, agree you saying it's visible?
<pete-woods> robru: okay, so it seems abandoned / landed only appear when you search
<pete-woods> I have a search for pete-woods in the box
<pete-woods> which I use as my "normal view" of it
<rvr> cwayne: Received
<robru> pete-woods: oh, yeah.
<pete-woods> robru: I guess my list of stuff will keep on growing as I land more
<pete-woods> it might be useful to have a "my requests" tab
<pete-woods> or change the search behaviour to only search current requests
<pete-woods> something like that, anyway
<robru> pete-woods: yep. I'll implement pagination soon so the list doesn't just grow to infinity. In staging I've discovered the page gets really sluggish above 100 or so requests per page.
<pete-woods> robru: I guess I'm saying I don't really want to see them at all
<pete-woods> the same way that LP hides MRs with merged status by default
<pete-woods> I guess this isn't super important, though..
<robru> pete-woods: not sure how to handle that, since the search is specifically for finding landings that have been hidden from the front page
<pete-woods> robru: well that's why my first suggestion was a new page for "my landings"
<pete-woods> just showing requests for the current user
<robru> pete-woods: OK can you for a bug against lp:bileto? Sounds like a good idea
<pete-woods> robru: will do :)
<robru> pete-woods: thanks
<pete-woods> robru: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1481001 FYI
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481001 in Bileto "Add a "my requests" page, showing my active landing requests" [Undecided,New]
<robru> great
<davmor2> rvr: thanks dude
<rvr> cwayne: I logged into Instagram
<psivaa> balloons: jenkins has been cleared, http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/trigger-autolanding-job/ is running
<rvr> cwayne: In the Photos scope, Instagram is not shown. But in its own scope, photos appear correctly.
<fginther> kenvandine, ubuntu-system-settings is hitting a error I've not seen before. I'm running a test locally to see if it's actually failing the reboot
<rvr> cwayne: I only see My photos, Facebook (request to log in) and Flickr explore.
<kenvandine> fginther, thx...
<balloons> psivaa, thank you
<balloons> popey, mp's should be flowing
<cwayne> rvr, hmm, let me check with kyle, photos scope may have changed
<cwayne> but that means what was changed in instagram fixed its login issue at least
<kenvandine> fginther, the error i saw this morning look the same as what i saw in another one of the packages that failed too
<kenvandine> maybe udm
<kenvandine> i don't recall
<fginther> kenvandine, I'll check that as well
<kenvandine> fginther, oh... maybe it had been failing earlier before
<fginther> kenvandine, ugh, I just realized that a bunch of packages are getting removed during the test...
<kenvandine> ah!
<fginther> kenvandine, including unity8
<kenvandine> that would do it :)
<kenvandine> something in -proposed probably needs a rebuild ?
<kenvandine> i noticed mir is in there
<kenvandine> fginther, maybe trust-store is the culprit?
<fginther> kenvandine, this is probably related to the gcc update that was started friday.
<kenvandine> fginther, there's a transition from libtrust-store1 to libtrust-store2
<kenvandine> libubuntu-location-service2 has a depends on libtrust-store1
<kenvandine> and unity-plugin-scopes depends on that
<fginther> kenvandine, so that means we need a new trust-store with updated depends?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> i suspect just location service needs a rebuild
<kenvandine> i don't have wily-proposed handy to verify those rdepends though
<kenvandine> fginther, but based on what's being removed, that's what i suspect
<fginther> kenvandine, ack
<kenvandine> so maybe location-service was built before trust-store
<popey> thanks balloons psivaa
<kenvandine> fginther, indeed the location-service package was published over an hour before trust-store
<kenvandine> so it built against the old trust-store
<kenvandine> fginther, i can do a no change rebuild upload to wily-proposed
<kenvandine> or i guess that one is better as part of a silo
<kenvandine> grr... the latest location-service hasn't been merged back to trunk yet
<kenvandine> that'll make a silo harder
<dobey> trainguards: are landings to wily blocked on packages from the gcc5 "silo" being migrated through to release first?
<charles> trainguards, is there another manual step for landing after testing a silo and marking (in this case, silo 8) "publish without qa"?
<charles> ah dobey beat me to the question :)
<robru> dobey: it seems so, yeah
<dobey> ok :-/
<dobey> meh, so wily landings are busted until all these dependency issues in the migration get fixed :-/
<cwayne> rvr, ok so, there's a bug in the photos agg with regards to instagram
<robru> dobey: check with doko, I don't know much about this transition unfortunately
<cwayne> rvr, so it's not related to this fix.  kyle is aware of it and working on fixing it, so i'd say in the meantime, i'd like to push the instagram fix as it as least fixes the child scope
<kenvandine> fginther, i'll uploaded another no change rebuild for location-service to wily-proposed
<kenvandine> hopefully that'll unclog the pipes :)
<dobey> robru: i've been checking the excuses page every now and then. seems some more dependency issues are cropping up in autopkgtests, which weren't exposed via the PPA builds (which don't run the dep-8 tests)
<kenvandine> dobey, hopefully my upload of location-service might fix some of them
<dobey> kenvandine: it seems there's also some issues with the boottest hardware provisioning? i don't think more uploads will fix that :-/
<kenvandine> dobey, that's the problem
<kenvandine> it's removing unity8 :)
<kenvandine> i think the location-service rebuild will fix that
<dobey> ubuntu-touch-meta has broken -dev dependencies still too though
<kenvandine> :/
<kenvandine> what a mess
<dobey> indeed
<kenvandine> i think this will fix the boottest though
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> there are plenty of other issues on top of that though
<dobey> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gcc-5 <- the great wall of gcc5 test failures
<jhodapp> robru, hey, is there a way we can re-target silo 38 to land in vivid+overlay instead of wily? It was a silo originally created from the spreadsheet
<robru> jhodapp: depends
<robru> jhodapp: you can't just reassign a wily silo to vivid if that project has released to wily in the past
<robru> jhodapp: you need to branch for vivid in that case
<robru> jhodapp: generally I would recommend the dual silo but I guess gcc5 threw a wrench in those gears
<jhodapp> robru, ok, yeah that's why it's not clear to me
<jhodapp> and that's also why I'm retargetting now
<cwayne> rvr, hm, i seem to have lost my irc connection, is it okay for me to push instagram to the store, given that the issue is with the photos agg itself
<jhodapp> robru, alright, I'll just request a new silo then
<robru> jhodapp: it's not about getting a new silo, you need to branch your trunk for vivid
<robru> jhodapp: if you get new branches it's trivial to reconfigure the silo
<jhodapp> robru, right, I'm also doing that
<jhodapp> robru, oh I guess we could take that route yeah
<jhodapp> robru, how about for source package uploads?
<robru> jhodapp: what about them? they're handled manually so as long as you prepare the sources by hand then you can do whatever you want
<jhodapp> robru, makes sense
<jhodapp> thanks
<rvr> cwayne: I'm ok too
<boiko> robru: quick question: I have two silos marked as QA granted, do I need to do anything else in the requests page, or should I just wait?
<robru> boiko: which ones?
<boiko> robru: 15 and 40
<robru> boiko: are any of these C++?
<boiko> robru: 40 is for sure, tone-generator, I don't know, but both of them have been rebuilt after the gcc5 landing
<robru> boiko: ok thing is gcc5 is really just in proposed, it didn't really "land" yet. It's not really clear to me what the implications are.
<boiko> robru: ah ok, in that case, I can wait, and rebuild once gcc5 is in the final destination
<robru> boiko: tone-generator seems to just be C, so I'll publish that one at least
<boiko> robru: nice! thanks!
<robru> boiko: for the other one, I don't really know what's going on, you should check with doko to figure out how to manage the gcc5 transition
<boiko> robru: ok
<robru> boiko: although generally speaking this is a bug in the dashboard, it doesn't highlight silos ready to publish like it used to, I'll work on that today.
<boiko> robru: no worries, I was just wondering if missed something
<robru> boiko: nope, looks like everything's correct
<dobey> kenvandine: any luck?
<jhodapp> robru, so I have 4 new MRs that all target vivid...so now I can simply reconfigure silo 38 with these new MRs and change it to dual or vivid+overlay?
<robru> jhodapp: what did you do to make them "target vivid"? if they target vivid then dual isn't an option.
<kenvandine> dobey, not sure yet, waiting for a boottest to run that pulls in the rebuild of location-service
<jhodapp> robru, well they are set to merge in the stable branch of each project...I guess I don't understand how a dual landing works at all
<robru> jhodapp: a dual landing is a wily landing that just happens to duplicate the silo contents, s/15.10/15.04/ in the version number and then upload that to vivid in the same PPA.
<jhodapp> robru, ah right, so I don't care about wily anymore so I do in fact just want a straight vivid+overlay landing
<robru> jhodapp: to "target vivid" you need to make sure that your most recent changelog entry doesn't have a wily version number otherwise the train will explode, having a new changelog version that's lesser than a previous changelog version is illegal.
<jhodapp> robru, so a wily version number is what exactly?
<robru> jhodapp: it's one that contains "15.10.YYYYMMDD"
<jhodapp> robru, so what if it's already been released with a 15.10.* version number?
<jhodapp> robru, I'm trying to sync trunk to vivid
<robru> jhodapp: yes, you need to change the changelog to have a vivid version number, because making a 15.04 release after a 15.10 release is illegal.
<jhodapp> robru, change all of the previous ones that were for wily you mean?
<robru> jhodapp: I think it works if you just change the most recent one.
<jhodapp> robru, ok great
<jhodapp> robru, so is it legal to just change 15.10 to 15.04, and wily to vivid, and leave the rest the same?
<robru> jhodapp: well, it'll fool the train into working. Having changelog entries that don't correspond to actual releases is probably frowned upon
<jhodapp> robru, sure, but what else would it be? this is a sync...
<robru> jhodapp: yeah it's fine
<jhodapp> ok :)
<jhodapp> robru, just trying to learn in general, I'm not a core-dev so this is all new to me
<robru> jhodapp: yeah don't let the train rot your brain too much
<jhodapp> haha
<jhodapp> robru, how do you reconfigure after editing in the new silo request tool? Does it automatically do that after pressing save?
<robru> jhodapp: no you need to click 'Assign', it reconfigures if it's already assigned.
<jhodapp> robru, ok that was my guess but wasn't sure
<pmcgowan> robru, how long are we blocked with the gcc5 stuff any idea?
<jhodapp> robru, can that button change with context, assign if new, reconfigure if editing?
<robru> jhodapp: the silos are managed by jenkins, if you didn't run a jenkins job then nothing happened in the silo.
<robru> jhodapp: I'd rather not have buttons that change names despite doing the same thing. If you can think of one word that encapsulates 'Assign' and 'Reconfigure' I'm open to it though... maybe 'Inject' or something.
<robru> pmcgowan: I'm not really up on it. apparently kenvandine had some fixes
<jhodapp> robru, "Make it so #1"? :)
<robru> jhodapp: lol, yeah
<kenvandine> at least location-service needed a rebuild in wily-proposed
<kenvandine> i did a quick upload to handle that, and i think it fixed it
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, dobey said there's also some problems with some -dev packages, but i don't know much about that issue
<jhodapp> robru, how about "Commit change"
<jhodapp> robru, or just "Commit"
<robru> jhodapp: but it's not doing a bzr commit ;-)
<jhodapp> silly english
<jhodapp> too much overloading
<robru> jhodapp: we have a lot of overloaded terms between the train and debian jargon
<jhodapp> indeed
<robru> jhodapp: even jenkins is bad, having to click 'Build' on a job that doesn't build packages.
<pmcgowan> robru, kenvandine I guess my real question is how long do we allow ourselves to be blocked with dual landings rather than continuing with vivid only
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, exactly why I'm just doing a vivid-only landing for background playlist stuff
<robru> pmcgowan: well my understanding is that people need to branch for vivid anyway
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it's rather frustrating... not sure what the threshold should be
<kenvandine> robru, i haven't heard that
<dobey> hmm
<robru> kenvandine: I heard from dobey that if you use C++, it's not possible to package something that works with both gc4.9 and gcc5 so you need to branch
<pmcgowan> robru, I am told only for libraries
<pmcgowan> some projects should work
<dobey> well, i guess dual landings will be ok, since they are cheating
<robru> pmcgowan: hm. well I know very little about C++ unfortunately
<dobey> but things will certainly get nasty because of binary incompat issues between things on gcc5 and gcc 4.9
<robru> jhodapp: that's what I was talking about with the train not letting you downgrade the version number ^
<jhodapp> robru, right, I have some other issues that are my fault...just about got it figured out
<jhodapp> robru, ok I got the version stuff figured out, it's building now
<kgunn_> trainguards just checkin on the migration of the unity8/unity-api rebuild for gcc5....seems stuck on
<kgunn_> autopkgtest for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+15.10.20150720-0ubuntu1
<kgunn_> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity8
<kgunn_> seems...lots of stuff stuck on that?
<kgunn_> is this known or ?
<robru> kgunn_: gcc is known to be stuck
<kgunn_> robru: so just bury head for a little bit more time ?
<robru> kgunn_: I don't know about qtcreator though. you should probably reach out to people who know things
<kgunn_> :)
<kgunn_> that's a Mirv thing afaik ^
<robru> kgunn_: I thought bzoltan_?
<kgunn_> or him as well...true
<kgunn_> or instead
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-04
<kenvandine> fginther, there's still dependencies issues in wily-proposed... not sure what though
<bzoltan_> kgunn:  yes, the qtcreator is indeed my domain .. Let me check what is it doing.
<kgunn> bzoltan_: thanks man
<Mirv> kgunn: robru: I looked at that yesterday and it seemed it failed already when installing dependencies, ie something earlier is uninstallable. but yes, me + zoltan + benjamin can look at it when it comes to the qtcreator plugin itself failing.
<om26er> jgdx, Hi!
<dbarth> good morning
<om26er> jgdx, can you tell how can I enable Cellular data from command_line ?
<dbarth> o/ trainguards, can i get help to clean silo 031?
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! What's up?
<dbarth> hi
<dbarth> sil2100: i thought silo 31 was a leftover
<dbarth> ie, the dual landing attempt, turned wily only
<sil2100> dbarth: so you want this silo gone and destroyed?
<dbarth> but now i'm not so sure if i still need to have qa validate it to land properly in wily
<dbarth> since, it's not on the qa map afaict
<sil2100> hm, right, we'd need to switch it to 'Doesn't need QA'
<sil2100> So you want to land that still?
<dbarth> yes
<dbarth> the fix still does make sense on wily
<dbarth> sil2100: while we're at that, what's the way to get a silo in the new world order? ;)
<dbarth> i didn't spot a button to add a silo request in the web interface
<sil2100> dbarth: oh? Are you logged in with the ci-train-users checkbox checked?
<jgdx> om26er, hi
<sil2100> dbarth: since once you do that, you have a constant form on top of bileto to add new requests
<Mirv> sil2100: like I mentioned yesterday, if you're logged in and when logging in select the teams before continuing, you should have empty fields to fill at the top of the page
<Mirv> s/sil2100/dbarth/ :)
<sil2100> dbarth: ^ :_
<jgdx> om26er, sure, $ /usr/share/ofono/scripts/enable-gprs
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Sometimes those checkboxes aren't checked by default, which is a bit sad
<om26er> jgdx, super awesome.
<Mirv> they seem to be then checked the next time one logins
<dbarth> ah ok
<dbarth> i was missing the team membership checkbox ! now i see it
<dbarth> tadah! i made a new request
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! Were you guys able to work-around the existing-translations issue in the batch copy? :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: not yet, was busy with other things yesterday
<greyback> trainguards: any idea how I screwed up silo11 to be in the abyss?
<Mirv> greyback: packages are there at least still
<Mirv> greyback: oh, abyss as in publish abyss
<greyback> Mirv: yep
<greyback> Mirv: welcome back btw!
<Mirv> greyback: that was published to vivid SRU queue and is in the queue...
<Mirv> greyback: thanks!
<greyback> Mirv: SRU queue? I wanted it in stable-phone-overlay. There's my problem so
<Mirv> greyback: the silo was not dual landing silo so vivid silo should have been configured to publish to the PPA (the train still allows eg Unity 7 updates to be published to vivid proper)
<cjwatson> should I reject it from the SRU queue on the basis that you didn't want it there?
<greyback> Mirv: makes sense, I must've missed the button somewhere so. Recommendatin on how to proceed? Can I remove that from the SRU and retarget to overlay?
<greyback> cjwatson: yes please
<cjwatson> mind you, I don't even see it in the SRU queue ...
<Mirv> hmm, it has probably been already rejected
<cjwatson> indeed, rejected already
<Mirv> reconfiguring and republishing, sil2100 zot zot for not checking target PPA :)
<sil2100> Uh oh?
<Mirv> "as if I wouldn't have done the same thing too many times" ;)
<sil2100> What did I do? I didn't publish anything this week yet ;p
<sil2100> Or was that... last week?!
<Mirv> sil2100: last week yes :) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/71/console
<sil2100> I blame it on bileto
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> it's even on bileto, the PPA, but not reconfigured
<Mirv> oh, no, bileto says even wily wtf
<Mirv> ah, sync, ignore that
<Mirv> imagine bileto changes immediately automatically taking effect without manual steps!
<greyback> Mirv: I'm assuming I should rebuild all packages so :)
<Mirv> greyback: no, no
<Mirv> everyone always assumes they need to rebuild, they rarely do :)
<greyback> I'm glad I asked
<greyback> rah
<Mirv> sil2100: that sounds to me it was not you but possibly Train failing to publish to PPA with sync silos? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-011-2-publish/72/console - I mean, shouldn't overlay be mentioned there? (I wouldn't press ack packaging changes yet if I'm not sure it goes to correct place..)
<Mirv> hmm, not really sure if the publish jobs say that properly
<Mirv> here goes possible another queue fail :)
<Mirv> nope, it worked fine, so the line just lacked reconfiguring
<Mirv> greyback: it's now published properly to overlay
<greyback> Mirv: yay, thank you
<greyback> now with the gcc 4.9/50 difference, let's see if dual-landing qtmir might work
<greyback_> trainguards: I'm confused by the error in silo19, it's complaining of a missing changelog entry, but the one it cites as missing is in silo12. Is this just a consequence of hour source package landings work?
<greyback_> s/hour/how/
<sil2100> greyback_: there's  0.4.5+15.10.20150728-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1  in wily-proposed, so you need to include it in the changelog
<sil2100> Looks like it's a manual rebuild
<sil2100> So the error  tells you: 'hey, there's this version in the archive that I don't have in my changelog, please include it with all the changes'
<greyback_> sil2100: yeah the error makes sense, I just was wary about manually adding the changelog entry until I understood why it was required. I get it now though, thanks
<Laney> If it's a no change rebuild then you can ignore that IMHO
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. so it looks like my silos are building as if gcc5 has landed now, but the phone images I am using (devel-proposed) don't seem to include the correct libc version
<pete-woods> is there some other channel I should be using at the moment>
<pete-woods> ?
<Mirv> pete-woods: gcc5 and the packages rebuilt against it are in proposed, so everything builds with it now. devel-proposed indeed is built from release pocket which does not have gcc5 yet, making things a bit more interesting. if you enable wily-proposed for main and universe on the device, you get... somewhere :)
<Mirv> pete-woods: I'm not sure if it has been discussed yet otherwise, but davmor2 could chime in if he saw unity8 running on wily-proposed (or the gcc5 silo)
<pete-woods> Mirv: hrm. sounds a little scary. think I'll just install a vivid image
<pete-woods> that's rc-proposed, right?
<Mirv> pete-woods: if you're trying to be productive within your own turf, vivid is much easier yes :) rc-proposed is the right one.
<pete-woods> Mirv: cool, thanks :)
<Mirv> kgunn: robru: just FYI qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu installs fine in wily-proposed chroot so I don't know what the autopkgtest problem is about. it's the only thing clearly preventing unity8 migration, but if you stare at the beauty of migration problems with http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src GCC5 build it's clear there are a lot of thin
<Mirv> gs to be fixed. so it's probable unity8 wouldn't migrate anyway even if it would look "green"
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ^
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  thanks.. i got the same results.  The only fix point is that between two timestamps it went wrong - 2015-07-31 07:15:34 UTC --  2015-07-31 17:45:29 UTC So what did happen in that half an hour?
<kenvandine> tvoss, ubuntu-application-api3-touch in wily-proposed still depends on libubuntu-location-service2, so platform-api needs a rebuild to link against libubuntu-location-service3
<tvoss> kenvandine, ah okay, thanks
<kenvandine> tvoss, i suspect that'll clear up the last of the boottest failures
<kenvandine> tvoss, mind if i do a no change rebuild upload of that to confirm?
<tvoss> kenvandine, nope, fine with me
<kenvandine> cool
<rvr> bzoltan_: Approving silo 13
<bzoltan_> rvr: super! thank you very much
<jhodapp> rsalveti, I'm not sure why I am getting the error about qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles for silo 38 (I don't fully understand the ignore missing twins concept for the train): https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/58/console
<rsalveti> jhodapp: let me check
<jhodapp> rsalveti, ok
<rsalveti> 2015-08-04 13:14:09,221 ERROR Failed to build: qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles 0 not found in Silo PPA. qtmultimedia-opensource-src 0 not found in Silo PPA.
<rsalveti> jhodapp: yeah, that's because when landing, we need to sync the -gles package with the normal one
<rsalveti> jhodapp: when building the normal package, you need to use the ignore missing twins so it skips such check
<jhodapp> rsalveti, yeah I did check that
<rsalveti> before landing, after testing and so on, as a last step you can simply update the -gles package
<jhodapp> that's what I thought would avoid this error, that's why I'm confused
<rsalveti> hm, then not sure why it failed
<rsalveti> sil2100: can you give us a hand here ^?
<jhodapp> or Mirv ^
<dobey> kenvandine: can you fix the ubuntu-touch-meta package?
<Mirv> let's try it again with different parameters
<Mirv> jhodapp: I'm trying once again at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-1-build/60/console with watch_only + ignore_missing_twins
<jhodapp> Mirv, ok thanks
<pstolowski> hello trainguards , how do i reconfigure a silo in the new world order? or i don't need to do anything?
<jhodapp> pstolowski, you just click assign again
<jhodapp> pstolowski, I asked this for myself yesterday :)
<jhodapp> so edit the silo line and then click assign
<pstolowski> awesome, thanks jhodapp !
<jhodapp> np
<cwayne> rvr: davmor2: hey, can i push instagram to the store?  the photos issue rvr reported is with the photos agg rather than this instagram
<rvr> cwayne: It is ok for me
<kenvandine> dobey, what specifically needs fixing in ubuntu-touch-meta?
<cwayne> rvr: neato, thanks
<jhodapp> Mirv, it appears like this build will work since it's not saying it's watching qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles this time
 * Mirv ->
<jhodapp> Mirv, spoke too soon, hasn't failed yet but it's looking like it might
<dobey> kenvandine: ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev still depends on libboost1.55-dev; i'm not sure why it depends on the boost dev package at all though. it needs to either be dropped, or switched to 1.58-dev instead
<kenvandine> dobey, i'd rather someone more familiar with that meta package handle that
<kenvandine> i'm still fighting to get other pipes unclogged
<dobey> :-/
<alecu> hi trainguards! may I ask what's missing silo 51? michi tells me that we need manual ack because of the change in packaging... who should we ask about that?
<alecu> he created this bug, which seems to be needed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1481144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481144 in Ubuntu "new package: persistent-cache-cpp" [Undecided,New]
<jhodapp> Mirv, same thing...something is weird with the train and this silo
<tsdgeos> anyone know why the CI can't compile anymore? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily/171/console
<tsdgeos> cihelp: ↑
<seb128> tsdgeos, looks like some packages are not rebuild yet for gcc5 in wily-proposed
<tsdgeos> maybe even ours
<dobey> alecu: ugh. the debian/changelog seems to be getting lots of nasty info there
<dobey> alecu: maybe we could get CI to fix that bug first too?
<alecu> dobey: where's that changelog?
<dobey> alecu: expand the arrows at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-051/+packages
<alecu> dobey: the problem is with the long list of files, right?
<dobey> alecu: looks like it needs to mention the packaging bug in the changelog too
<alecu> lists even
<dobey> alecu: not just that, but it looks like it's including every bzr commit message as well
<dobey> rather than just the pre-existing changelog entry and adding the "Releasing blah blah" from CI train
<dobey> cihelp: ^^ can we figure out what is causing this to happen and get it fixed?
<alecu> it's very thorough, though :-)
<psivaa> dobey: we're in a meeting. we'll take a look in a bit
<dobey> and yet, there's still more that it somehow didn't include
<josepht> dobey: I think that's a question for trainguards
<dobey> josepht: do they maintain the software which generates the changelogs?
<jhodapp> robru, are you around?
<dobey> alecu: i'm seeing if a force_rebuild of the silo fixes it
<sil2100> dobey: it's the first landing of this package, right?
<dobey> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> dobey: ok, in this special case I would advise manually preparing the changelog entry
<sil2100> dobey: since the CI Train in this case has no base to start off, so it includes all bzr history
<dobey> sil2100: but it is manually prepared
<rvr> dbarth: Silo 15 merge proposal needs review.
<sil2100> dobey: no, I don't see any changelog entry in https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/persistent-cache-cpp/devel/+merge/266169
<dbarth> rvr: ahem, sorry, yes
<dobey> sil2100: oh, it's screwing up because it's only changing the version number on the existing entry in the diff?
<sil2100> dobey: by manually preparing I mean editing debian/changelog and modifying its contents - this should help, as right now since there's no diff in debian/changelog's contents the train doesn't know it has been prepared
<sil2100> dobey: I would guess that's the problem
<dobey> sil2100: there is a diff in the contents in that MP
<sil2100> 48	=== modified file 'debian/changelog'
<sil2100> 49	--- debian/changelog	2015-07-23 06:28:36 +0000
<sil2100> 50	+++ debian/changelog	2015-07-30 01:55:25 +0000
<sil2100> 51	@@ -1,4 +1,4 @@
<sil2100> 52	-persistent-cache-cpp (1.0.0) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<sil2100> 53	+persistent-cache-cpp (1.0.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<dobey> yes
<sil2100> 54	
<sil2100> 55	   * Initial release.
<dobey> you didn't need to paste the diff here
<sil2100> So you see, the contents are not modified by this merge
<sil2100> Initial release was already present in the branch
<sil2100> The train is not super smart if it's about new packages
<dobey> sil2100: still, "grab all bzr revisions and parse it incorrectly" seems like a horrible bug
<dobey> oh ffs
<dobey> well i'm glad i hit rebuild at least
<dobey> alecu: so it seems that package fails horribly now with gcc5, too
<alecu> wonderful
<jhodapp> sil2100, can you take a look at silo 38 and why ignore twins isn't working for the -gles package?
<sil2100> jhodapp: hey, hm, looks like a train bug to me, almost as if the .project file is corrupted or something... it looks for version '0' of the qtmultimedia-opensource-src packages
<jhodapp> sil2100, weird, do you think I should try requesting a fresh silo and then we delete this one?
<jhodapp> sil2100, I noticed it was also putting a 4.0.0 version onto media-hub still when there's no way from the debian changelog that it should be...almost like things are cached
<sil2100> jhodapp: might be a train problem or some specific case... could you contact robru once he's online?
<jhodapp> sil2100, yeah sure...Mirv was looking at this before but indeed it seems like we need robru
<sil2100> He wrote all the code explicitly, I would need some moments to dive into that but I should basically be AFK now ;)
<jhodapp> sil2100, indeed, it's at least helpful to get confirmation that I'm not doing something obviously wrong :)
<jhodapp> so thanks
<dobey> kenvandine: do you know who should fix ubuntu-touch-meta then? slangasek was the last to touch it i see. it's what is blocking the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu tests though.
<slangasek> er, anyone with upload rights can fix it
<slangasek> I'm currently a bit busy with the other 300 library packages that need sorted for the g++ transition
<dobey> yeah; i don't have upload rights, or i'd have fixed it already :)
<dobey> eh, anyway, i have to go now. later :)
<jhodapp> robru, please ping me when you come online
<dbarth> o/ trainguards, i would like some help to use my new silo request to land the wily release of oxide 1.8.4
<dbarth> it is built in the mozilla-security team ppa already
<robru> dbarth: sure, which request is it?
<jhodapp> hey robru, so sil2100 told me I should ping you about my silo 38...it's not properly honoring the ignore twins request for the -gles package
<jhodapp> robru, sil2100 indicated that the silo might have a corrupted config
<dbarth> robru: the one at the top of the list; says oxide-qt in the source field
<robru> dbarth: ok one sec sorry
<robru> jhodapp: dbarth: sorry guys it seems there's been a creds leak, I need to deal with this urgently
<jhodapp> robru, uh oh, sure just let me know when you get a moment
<jhodapp> robru, I might go ahead and request a new silo to unblock myself
<robru> jhodapp: ah ok? I don't understand why you couldn't just reconfigure the one you have?
<jhodapp> robru, it doesn't need a reconfigure...it's just not behaving properly
<jhodapp> robru, there's a citrain bug according to sil2100
<robru> jhodapp: ok but like, if there's a bug in the code, that same code is going to run in the new silo too. I'm not sure how a new silo will solve the bug you're seeing, but I'll look into it soon
<jhodapp> robru, ok, it seems more like the current silo's config, but I don't know how things are implemented so I'm talking in at a very high level
<robru> jhodapp: ok but he reconfigure process creates a completely new config each time, so if there's something wrong in the config, there isn't anything I'm aware of that can't be fixed just by reconfiguring.
<jhodapp> robru, interesting, I'll start with that then
<robru> jhodapp: the only issues I'm aware of needing a new silo/ppa are if you uploading a higher version number and want to go back to a lower version number, PPAs won't accept that so you need a new PPA.
<jhodapp> robru, oh, that would explain why it keeps trying to do media-hub-4.0.0
<jhodapp> robru, instead of 3.1.x
<robru> jhodapp: ah so maybe you do need a new PPA ;-)
<jhodapp> yep, looks like I do
<rvr> jamesh: ping
<robru> jhodapp: in the spreadsheet what we'd do is make a new requestid, but bileto doesn't allow that, so you'll have to hand-copy all the values into a new request. I'll file a bug to remind myself to make a 'Duplicate' button so you get a new request with the same values.
<jhodapp> robru, ok awesome...you're able to upload a source package to this new silo PPA then right?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah sure
<jhodapp> great
<robru> dbarth: request 91 is missing series and QA fields.
<robru> jhodapp: where are the packages now?
<dbarth> robru: ah
<jhodapp> robru, just shared it with you via google drive
<jhodapp> robru, looks like I got silo 21
<robru> dbarth: 'Publish without QA' is for when you're ready to actually publish. What you want it 'No QA Needed' for now and then set 'Publish without QA' once you're done testing the silo
<robru> jhodapp: why is this package 'UNRELEASED'?
<robru> jhodapp: Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed.
<jhodapp> robru, I was advised to have it as unreleased
<jhodapp> robru, so you need a released version? last time sil2100 was able to upload this, unless he changed it to released
<robru> jhodapp: UNRELEASED is only used in MPs you give the train, because the train generates your version and then sets the release series for you. if you have a manual source like this it needs to be set exactly how you want it released because the train won't change manual sources at all
<robru> jhodapp: why don't you upload it to a PPA you control and then I'll copy it in? that's easier for me
<jhodapp> robru, yeah makes total sense
<jhodapp> robru, I don't have a PPA currently, nor have I ever worked with one
<dbarth> robru: ok
<robru> jhodapp: you should make a personal one, then build the package like you just did, but instead of uploading to google drive, do 'dput ppa:jhodapp *.changes'
<dbarth> robru: should be proper now
<robru> dbarth: thanks
<jhodapp> robru, alright, I'll give that a try...now's as good a time as any to learn this process :)
<robru> jhodapp: yeah PPAs are pretty great. it's a lot easier for me also, lp has a nice web interface for copying packages into silos
<robru> dbarth: ok I got you silo 26
<robru> dbarth: where's the oxide package?
<jhodapp> robru, nice, so from the web interface you'll be able to upload to silo 21 directly from my personal PPA?
<robru> jhodapp: yep
<jhodapp> robru, very nice
<dbarth> robru: there: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<dbarth> robru: version 1.8.4
<robru> dbarth: thanks, one sec
<dbarth> robru: do a binary copy, or it is 8h of build and uncertain results
<robru> dbarth: yep, absolutely. https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-026-1-build/74/console
<robru> dbarth: oh yeah, the diff takes ten million years to generate because it's like 3GB or something. I really gotta rework the diff code to be more efficient.
<dbarth> robru: oxide is a nice test case for that
<robru> dbarth: yeah for sure
<cjwatson> jhodapp: BTW use 'dput ppa:jhodapp/ppa' (or whatever the name of the archive in question is) rather than 'dput ppa:jhodapp' - the latter form is for compatibility and deprecated
<jhodapp> cjwatson, yeah just noticed that in reading about ppa's, thanks
<cjwatson> or better 'dput ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa' if on a sufficiently modern Ubuntu version, but the two-component form isn't going away any time soon
<jhodapp> ok
<dbarth> cjwatson: hey, speaking of ppas, would you be able to turn one with armhf build support?
<cjwatson> dbarth: sorry, I don't have those superpowers.  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad please
<dbarth> ah nw
<cjwatson> (well, I sort of do, but only for teams I admin)
<dbarth> ok, request posted, thanks for the pointer
<robru> jhodapp: ah sorry about that, was in a meeting. did you get the package uploaded yet?
<jhodapp> robru, almost
<jhodapp> robru, just trying to get my key over to my new laptop so I can sign this package
<robru> no worries
<jhodapp__> robru, ok, I've dput the changes file so it should be building the package now
<robru> jhodapp_: great, ping me once the build completes and I can copy it. also, what ppa?
<jhodapp_> robru, ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa
<robru> jhodapp_: great
<jhodapp_> robru, this is cool, I've been putting off learning more about this so neat to finally get a bit more familiar
<robru> jhodapp_: awesome ;-)
<jhodapp> robru, looks ready
<robru> jhodapp: ok and you want it in silo 21?
<jhodapp> robru, yes please
<robru> jhodapp: just a note, your silo is configured for vivid, not vivid overlay
<robru> jhodapp: you can configure that in your request
<jhodapp> robru, oh I didn't see that as an option, must have missed it
<jhodapp> do I need to reconfig?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah you need to set 'destination ppa' field and then click assign again.
<jhodapp> ah right, ok
<robru> jhodapp: it should have the overlay ppa as an option if you double-click the text box
<jhodapp> robru, ok it's ready
<robru> jhodapp: ok, config looks good, packages is already copied, feel free to build
<jhodapp> robru, thanks!
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, so I should only set ignore twins for this build, right?
<robru> jhodapp: you'll probably have to type out the list of packages you specifically want built
<robru> jhodapp: in addition to checking ignore twins
<jhodapp> robru, ok great
<jhodapp> robru, and I do want to specify qtmultimedia-opensource-src, but not -gles correct?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah
<jhodapp> makes sense
<renatu> cihelp. who can help me to setup jenkins on this project? https://code.launchpad.net/indicator-transfer-buteo
<fginther> renatu, We should be get that added by tomorrow.
<renatu> fginther, ok thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-05
<jamesh> rvr: pong
<rvr> jamesh: It's 2:25 AM here X-)
<rvr> jamesh: Anyway...
<rvr> jamesh: I was testing silo 9
<jamesh> rvr: it was 1:30 am when you pinged me :)
<rvr> jamesh: Oh, where do you live?
<rvr> Australia?
<jamesh> rvr: Western Australia (UTC +8)
<rvr> I see!
<rvr> jamesh: silo 9, thumbnailer... I was stress testing gallery-app
<rvr> jamesh: I see some freezes when creating/deleting the files
<rvr> jamesh: Is that expected?
<rvr> I didn't check without the silo
<jamesh> rvr: I have seen some issues with the stress tests even before we did the big thumbnailer landing a few weeks back.  Let me find the bug
<jamesh> rvr: there is this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1475210
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1475210 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "gallery crashes when trying to preview lot of pictures" [Critical,In progress]
<jamesh> so I don't think what you are seeing is caused by this silo.
<rvr> jamesh: Right
<rvr> jamesh: Looks like that's it, thanks. I'll perform some more tests tomorrow morning and will probably approve it.
<jamesh> rvr: thanks.
<Mirv> o/
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, any idea why my silo 41 build failed? I cannot find any clue in the log - e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213648798/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.unity-api_7.99%2B15.04.20150805-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> stupid question, but how does one add a landing ask with the new system?
<seb128> ignore that
<Mirv> (logging in with team creds checked)
<seb128> I didn't check all the sso team permissions first time I logged in
<seb128> (that's stupid that default doesn't include what it should)
<seb128> and why do we have editable entries which are "don't touch"
<Mirv> pstolowski: seems weird, but it's not that'd be a generic armhf problem
<seb128> at least the hints should include the "don't touch"
<seb128> without having to get the tooltip to hint that
<Mirv> seb128: bugs/requests to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto .. not sure about why they are editable
<sil2100> pstolowski: let me take a look
<Mirv> pstolowski: the fatc that it happens on vivid too is especially problematic/weird.. I can't see anything wrong, but can you check with others who may be building unity8 atm? I have a vague memory of reading something yesterday about something breaking up unity something in vivid overlay... and that's all I can remember :D it's the only thing I can think of
<Mirv> but let's have sil2100 look at it too, maybe his eyes spot something
<Mirv> and of course, retrying is worth trying
<tsdgeos> trainguards: any idea what's wrong in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/189/console ?
<tsdgeos> no space left?
<sil2100> uh oh, oh shit
<Mirv> urgh
<sil2100> hm, df says that there's space still, but maybe it's not showing all the volumes or something
<Mirv> I thought those two volumes (you just checked) were the ones..
<pstolowski> Mirv, sil2100 ok thanks (note, amd64 build failed for sensible reason, only arm looks weird), retrying anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: it says the same https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/cyphermox-test/1052/console
<sil2100> Really strange
<sil2100> tsdgeos: could you retry a watch_only build?
<sil2100> Since this looks really strange
<seb128> Mirv, thanks
<tsdgeos> greyback_: can you do what sil2100 said ↑↑↑
<sil2100> tsdgeos, greyback_: I did it
<cjwatson> pstolowski: fallout from a buildd upgrade, sorry - retrying is the right thing to do
<cjwatson> Mirv: ^-
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks!
<sil2100> pstolowski: let me retry
<cjwatson> I'll see if I can search for such failures and bulk-retry, after coffee
<cjwatson> was just finishing up the proper fix for the underlying bug
<pstolowski> sil2100, no!
<pstolowski> sil2100, i've kicked the build already
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ack, thanks!
<sil2100> ACK, since I saw failures in the build, so I thought it failed again
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, right, it's failing again but for different reason i think
<pstolowski> looking
<cjwatson> pstolowski: bah, you kicked off an all-architectures rebuild for a problem on one architecture?
<pstolowski> cjwatson, yes... i'm still chasing various g++5 related build failures, it's failing on all architectures atm afaict
<cjwatson> pstolowski: vivid can have nothing to do with g++-5
<cjwatson> pstolowski: for single-architecture failures, please don't use the ci-train "build" function
<cjwatson> it's wasteful of what are actually quite highly contended resources
<pstolowski> cjwatson, fair point... ok, how i do this otherwise?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: get somebody in ~ci-train-ppa-service to use the retry function directly in the PPA
<cjwatson> any train guard should be able to do so
<greyback_> sil2100: I did watch-only rebuild again (disabled twin check), it went ok
<cjwatson> I wish that the train exposed some function to let people do this by proxy for silos assigned to them
<Mirv> thanks cjwatson!
<sil2100> greyback_: it looked like a transient error, there's no way the train could have run out of space...
<Mirv> cjwatson: trying the herd the people to not run full rebuilds is hard, everyone seems to default to it..
<Mirv> CI Train is too easy!
<cjwatson> Mirv: well this is in part because it doesn't expose the function they want, and they can't use it directly in the PPAs unless they're in ~ci-train-ppa-service which most users aren't
<Mirv> that's true.
<cjwatson> but ci-train proxies uploads, so it would make sense for it to proxy upload-gated functions such as retry as well
<Mirv> filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-lt/+bug/1481687 about it
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481687 in Ubuntu Landing Team "Allow landers an option to retry a single arch build for a package" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Mirv: it's a dupe ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh :) I just checked -lt bugs were empty. feel free to mark as so!
<cjwatson> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> of course, people tend to use the "Build" without parameters even now when they want to rebuild a single package, so just having the option does not go all the way
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/+bug/1397388 I expect
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1397388 in CI Train [cu2d] "Train users should be able to perform failed package PPA rebuilds" [Wishlist,In progress]
<sil2100> Yes, there's a branch for that already, but missing tests yet
<sil2100> Need to finish that up
 * cjwatson marks as duplicate
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<pstolowski> cjwatson, it failed on armhf the same way https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213656647/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.unity-api_7.99%2B15.10.20150805.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> pstolowski: hm
<cjwatson> pstolowski: this is all going to be connected to https://rt.admin.canonical.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=83632 anyway - I'm just checking that my requested upgrades fix it
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ack. can you ping me when you think i should retry the build?
<cjwatson> pstolowski: I'll deal with retrying them for you
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ok, thanks
<cjwatson> pstolowski: will get IS attention as quickly as I can, but IIRC we have no EU webops coverage this week so it will probably be a few hours :-/
<pstolowski> uhm
<pstolowski> that means lunch time
<cjwatson> food is good
<cjwatson> oh, and 2.5 of the architectures are going to need to wait for Adam to be around
<cjwatson> he crashed about five hours ago, so hopefully also in a few hours?
<cjwatson> FWIW I think this affects packages that B-D on something:any or something:native
<cjwatson> ok, probably just :native, and my upgrade will fix it
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<dobey> trainguards: so persistent-cache-cpp is landed now, but still got the ridiculously verbose changelog entry, despite the debian/changelog having a manual entry. can we find what is causing this bug exactly and get it fixed?
<sil2100> dobey: sure, let's create a bug for that - it's interesting, maybe the logic changed after robru rewrote the whole thing, but normally the train should never touch the changelog for a merge that had manually added a changelog entry
<sil2100> But as I said, the whole code got changed from the times we wrote it with didrocks
<dobey> file a bug where?
<dbarth> o/ trainguards, i'm done with testing silo 26 (oxide), can you help me publish that update to Wily?
<sil2100> dobey: http://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro/
<dbarth> (for ref. the vivid and trusty security updates have already been released)
<dobey> dbarth: wily landing might be blocked by the gcc-5 transition
<dbarth> ah, this is still on?
<dbarth> ok, anyway, oxide is ready when the archive reopens
 * ogra_ is curious how you even tested that 
<dobey> yeah, a lot of things still failing in proposed as a result
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! hmm, why wasn't this already released to wily by the oxide team?
<rvr> anpok_: ping
<dbarth> rvr: hey; and i've approved the branch in silo 15; let me know when you take that one next
<anpok_> rvr: pong
<rvr> dbarth: Yeah, I know. I already moved the card to the ready for testing lane :)
<rvr> anpok_: Hey
<rvr> anpok_: Can you take a look to the output of udevadm? I don't know whether it's fine or not.
<anpok_> sure
<dobey> dbarth: indeed, there's the gcc5 rebuild of oxide-qt in proposed at the moment, blocked on gcc-5 migration settling
<rvr> anpok_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006552/
<dbarth> dobey: ouch, that's a big one
<dbarth> strange though, as it had gcc5 already in the ppa build logs
<dbarth> maybe not the latest gcc build
<anpok_> rvr: oh you have to replace <relative-device-path-below-sys> with a device path
<dobey> dbarth: yes, the silo PPAs build against proposed
<anpok_> rvr: i.e. run find /sys/ | grep capabilities
<dobey> dbarth: but yeah, it's a big one. welcome ot the wonderful world of c++ abi incompatibilities
<dbarth> :)
<rvr> anpok_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006568/
<anpok_> rvr: then on my system I get.. /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3/capabilities  .. and remove the initial "/sys" and the capabilities suffix.. ..
<ogra_> dbarth, i suspect you did your testing on wily against last weeks wily ?
 * ogra_ fears you will likely have to re-test after the transition, everything you tested against will have changed then
<rvr> anpok_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006581/
<anpok_> yes..
<ogra_> (otoh nobody runs wily on phones anyway, right ? :) )
<sil2100> dbarth: if the oxide silo is ready for release, please mark it as ready and we can publish - but it might probably get stuck in -proposed
<anpok_> rvr: one of those virtual input 1 to 4 is probably the touch screen
<anpok_> but the output for mtk-kpd looks correct.
<anpok_> rvr: with the change one of the four yields ID_TOUCHSCREEN=1
<rvr> anpok_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12006590/
<rvr> anpok_: input4
<rvr> ID_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=1
<anpok_> cool.. so it still works :)
<doko> sil2100, or others: could you have a look at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/wily/amd64/ ? is this being worked on?
<dbarth> sil2100: "publish without qa"?
<dbarth> ogra_: yes, indeed ! :/
<dbarth> hmm, i read the fine manual, and that seems to be the right flag :)
<dbarth> sil2100: is oxide getting rebuild in the end?
<dbarth> sil2100: oSoMoN just noticed -proposed now has the silo/ppa version built last week
<sil2100> dbarth: not sure, when did you guys build it? Did it build against gcc-5?
<sil2100> cihelp: ping, are you guys resopnsible for the autopkgtests in proposed migration now?
<dbarth> sil2100: according to the logs it was gcc-4.9 and there were gcc5 dependencies as well
<sil2100> dbarth: ok, then we need to rebuild it...
<sil2100> dbarth: you want to use the silo for the rebuild? Or chrisccoulson will do it in the other PPA?
<dbarth> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/212992541/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.oxide-qt_1.8.4-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<josepht> sil2100: pitti is currently working on taking proposed-migration over.
<dbarth> sil2100: can you reload the silo with a source copy then please? to ensure the right gcc5 packages are used
<sil2100> dbarth: I can do that, will take a bit of time since even generating the source package takes a while ;)
<sil2100> josepht: since we seem to be seeing strange issues with multiple autopkgtests, and even the logs are mentioning that it might be a testbed issue - who should we poke about those?
<josepht> sil2100: can you paste a link to an example you're seeing please?
<dbarth> sil2100: thanks; yes, that will take a while
<sil2100> josepht: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/wily/amd64/ <- here for instance
<sil2100> josepht: we tried installing the package in mention on a -proposed enabled chroot and everything seems to be fine, but maybe we're misunderstanding something
<josepht> sil2100: this is something pitti should be able to answer
<sil2100> josepht: ok, thanks!
<doko> sil2100, or others: could you have a look at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/wily/amd64/ ? is this being worked on?
<doko> ohh, reading backlog ...
<sil2100> doko: yeah, on it :)
<sil2100> doko: some rebuilds will be required sadly...
<doko> sil2100, let me know if should do these directly in the archive
<sil2100> dbarth: oh, silo 26 migrated?
<sil2100> I thought we didn't want to have that published without rebuilding with gcc-5
<Mirv> someone had marked that as ready to publish
<sil2100> Probably dbarth, I thought he switched that back to 'no' after asking for a rebuild
<Mirv> is a rebuild already building? I think if something like that is spotted, it'd be best to set the status and better yet remove the build.
<Mirv> let's copy it as soon as it's done
<sil2100> I'm still building the source package
<sil2100> I'll need a silo to build it in
<sil2100> Since I wanted to use the existing one, but it got freed, oh no
<sil2100> Yay, even got the same silo o/
<sil2100> Source package almost there, lintian running now
<dbarth> sil2100: hmm, i had marked it ready to publish indeed, and forgot it was marked as such when we discussed the rebuild
<dbarth> should i put a new request in the system?
<sil2100> dbarth: already did that
<dbarth> ah perfect
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, could you pls kick the build of unity-scopes-shell in silo 41 for Wily amd64 only?
<sil2100> pstolowski: on it
<pstolowski> thanks!
<sil2100> pstolowski: only amd64, yes? It's re-running now
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, thanks!
<pstolowski> brendand, ping
<brendand> pstolowski, hi
<pstolowski> brendand, hey,i've a humble request
<brendand> pstolowski, i humbly accept your request, whatever it is :)
<pstolowski> :)
<pstolowski> brendand, can jhodapp's silo 021 get QA priority when ready for qa testing (should be soon)? we depend on the stuff from this silo for some other feature for ota6
<brendand> pstolowski, it would be best to ask davmor2 that, he's in charge of silo testing while jibel is on holiday - i haven't handled those things in a while
<pstolowski> brendand, ah, ok
<pstolowski> davmor2, ^ ?
<davmor2> pstolowski: pfff I'm not so humble, I'm more grumpy ;)  The queue is fairly quiet currently so it should be doable.  When the silo is ready to test just ping rvr with the request and he can reassign to alesage if he is busy.
<brendand> davmor2, maybe that's why he asked me :)
<davmor2> brendand: probably
<pstolowski> phew, that was easy ;)
<pstolowski> thanks davmor2
<pstolowski> jhodapp, can you do that ^ in case i'm not around (eod soon)?
<brendand> pstolowski, when even davmor2 agrees straight away you have nothing to worry about :)
<brendand> sometimes he says no just for the fun of it
<davmor2> pstolowski: brendand sarcasm doesn't work on irc if you miss of the tags
<alesage> I'm just taking everyone at their word
<jhodapp> pstolowski, just ping rvr you mean?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, yeah, when your silo 21 is ready for qa
<jhodapp> pstolowski, indeed, I can do that
<jhodapp> thanks for asking QA about it
<fginther> renatu, regarding indicator-transfer-buteo, that should be built against vivid with the overlay PPA, correct?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, cool, thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, FYI i kidked off the image build we discussed before
<davmor2> alesage: now remember "bird is the word"
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, thanks for the info - I saw livecd-rootfs landing in the overlay so I expected that ;)
<alesage> I've heard about that
<ogra_> :)
<davmor2> alesage: Everybody's hear about the bird
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, where do i find any trace of the amd64 build for silo 41 that you started some time ago? can't see any new builds in the status of the ppa
<sil2100> pstolowski: ? Let me check that
<cjwatson> pstolowski: I've almost succeeded in getting IS attention, BTW, should hopefully be sorted soon ...
<sil2100> pstolowski: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-041/+build/7761970 this is it
<sil2100> pstolowski: started 1 hour ago, the rest was from 5 hours ago, so this is the newest failure after my manual re-build
<ogra_> hmm is -gles out of sync in vivid ? i386 just fell over
<pstolowski> sil2100, uhm.. pretty weird, i pushed a fix for this failure 6 hours ago
<sil2100> ogra_: the emulator is broken since 2 OTAs
<sil2100> (if that's what you're talking about)
<ogra_> sil2100, yes, i know that but the image build just failed with a dependency error
<sil2100> Oh?
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213681063/buildlog_ubuntu_vivid_i386_ubuntu-touch_BUILDING.txt.gz
<ogra_> and thats nothing my livecd-rootfs change could cause
<pstolowski> cjwatson, ack, thanks for heads up
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, last image was successfull, but I see we had a new UITK landed
<ogra_> sil2100, armhf definitely got past that point
<ogra_> so yeah, likely the new UITK
<dobey> trainguards: can item 55 in the requests list be marked as abandoned? i presume it was copied over from spreadsheet, but looks like it actually landed last week?
<sil2100> ogra_: interesting, I don't see any packaging changes in the UITK landing
<sil2100> dobey: hm, ok, let's mark it landed then - I'll double check and clear it out
<ogra_> sil2100, perhaps the build of libqt5gui5-gles faile3d or some such ?
<sil2100> ogra_: well, this one comes from qtbase-opensource-src-gles and we didn't have any uploads of that today
<ogra_> well, something makes it uninstallable
<ogra_> perhaps a buildd hiccup, i can triger an i386 build after armhf finished if you want
<ogra_> to see if it is reproducable
<pstolowski> sil2100, if you do a single arch rebuild in the ppa, it fetches all the LP branches again, right?
<sil2100> dobey: ok, confirmed it as landed, probably some bogus stuff during migration
<sil2100> pstolowski: hah, no :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: if there are changes in the source you need to do a CI Train build
<pstolowski> sil2100, ouch :(
<pstolowski> sil2100, yeah.. i fixed that last error.. ok, rebuild in full then
<sil2100> pstolowski: a single arch rebuild only 'retries the same build' - it helps in case there are transient issues or some problems with the build env
<dobey> pstolowski: ouch? that's the correct thing to do. if you changed the source, then you need to recompile for all archs :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: yeah, sadly source changes need new uploads
<sil2100> Sorry I didn't mention that
<pstolowski> dobey, yeah, makes sense. 'ouch' for my naivety
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks
<robru> cjwatson: do you know of any documentation for the lp "teams" openid extension? for some reason on bileto login the necessary teams are unchecked and I don't see any way to make those teams default checked.
<cjwatson> robru: That's SSO, not Launchpad.
<cjwatson> robru: I don't know very much about it.
<robru> cjwatson: do you know who would know?
<cjwatson> robru: You could try in #u1-internal
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213682706/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.unity-scope-click_0.1.1%2B15.04.20150805-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> well that's weird
<bregma> hey robru, how do I mark my silo as 'all tests passed, you can finally publish now' in the new system?
<robru> bregma: depending on whether or not your silo releases to vivid overlay, you can set the QA field to either 'Publish without QA' or 'Ready for QA'
<bregma> whoops, there it is.....
<cjwatson> dobey: That's the bug (or part of it) that I'm waiting for a launchpad-buildd deployment to fix
<dobey> cjwatson: ah ok. i guess having it rebuild won't help?
<renatu> fginther, yes
<cjwatson> dobey: It will not help, no.
<cjwatson> dobey: I blame dpkg upstream (for convoluted reasons).
<dobey> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<robru> mterry: kenvandine: anybody around for a packaging ack? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-043-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/compiz_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ thx
<sil2100> ogra_: give me a sign if a rebuild doesn't help
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll try to tackle that tomorrow
<ogra_> sil2100, will do ... damn ... my patch didnt help
<ogra_> Get:1 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ vivid/multiverse android all 20141117-0039-0ubuntu11 [439 MB]
<ogra_> still pulls from the archive :/
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe the existing sources.list before the step you made doesn't have the overlay in it?
<ogra_> cjwatson, is the EXTRA_PPAS var in the environment for the whole build or does it get unset at some point ?
 * ogra_ wonders why https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213678319/livecd-rootfs_2.300.2%2Bvivid2_2.300.2%2Bvivid3.diff.gz still uses the archive 
<ogra_> sil2100, it is the very last step in the build, it should have everything in the sources.list that was used during buiild
<ogra_> (that is the reason why the initial code that i comment out there actually exists)
<cjwatson> ogra_: Only a limited set of environment variables are passed through to auto/build.
<ogra_> UGH !
<ogra_> if [ ! "$EXTRA_PPAS" ]; then
 * ogra_ needs a refresh course in shell !
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> that should be -z or "! -n"
<cjwatson> ogra_: But that code looks quite wrong anyway.  You still want to do that stuff in the extra-ppas case, just somewhere else.
<cjwatson> Can't you just move it down slightly?
<ogra_> cjwatson, no, i dont want to wipe the sources.list but pull the android package from the PPA
<ogra_> and the PPA should be available in the sources.list already so we would just get the newer package from there
<sil2100> ogra_: ugh, duuh
<sil2100> Missed that as well, my brain is too much C oriented to notice that
<cjwatson> ogra_: [ -e config/archives/extra-ppas.list.chroot ] would probably work better.
<ogra_> cjwatson, perfect !
<cjwatson> I think.
<ogra_> well, that livecd-rootfs only exists in the overlay anyway ... in the very worst case i could just rip out the whole snippet ... but i'd rather make it generic enough that i can push it upstream
<mterry> robru, looking at that compiz packaging diff...
<mterry> robru, the Breaks/Replaces changes use the wrong version number...  I don't think it causes a problem for the archive itself (the version is still newer than last published one)... But it's still bad practice/we should look at why that happened -- I thought we had a variable we could use and our build system would insert the right version
<robru> mterry: yeah if you use 0replaceme it gets replaced with the generated version.
<robru> bregma: ^^ did you not use 0replaceme?
<bregma> the what?
<mterry> bregma, do you know who changed the Breaks/Replaces lines in https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-043-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/compiz_packaging_changes.diff/*view*/ ?
<sil2100> dbarth: hey! Forgot to give you a poke, oxide is building since a while in silo 26: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-026/+packages
<mterry> bregma, they use the wrong version, presumably because "0replaceme" wasn't used
<bregma> mterry, that's https://code.launchpad.net/~mitya57/compiz/switcher-plugins-in-default/+merge/262518
<bregma> I am unfamiliar with 0replaceme, it's not a Debian packaging thing
<mterry> bregma, yeah, it's just a CI thing.  Because you don't know the version that will be released when you land your MP
<mterry> robru, bregma: anyway, I guess +1 on those packaging diffs, since it won't cause a problem.  But just heads up about 0replaceme.  Do we have a wiki page that mentions it?
 * bregma has gained a level!!
<robru> mterry: ostensibly
<robru> mterry: well I can't seem to find that in the documentation. awesome.
<balloons> so plars, I can't get the intro wizard to go away. I've tried phablet-config. Do you ever have this issue?
<robru> bregma: so yeah, anywhere you want to refer to "the version of the package that the train will generate for me" in any file under debian/* (but not recursively in subdirs), just use "0replaceme" and the train will replace it
<plars> balloons: no, what are you trying?
<robru> mterry: ok thanks
<balloons> plars, phablet-config -s JB072312 edges-intro --disable, phablet-config -s JB072312 welcome-wizard --disable
<plars> balloons: oh, one thing to be aware of, iirc using phablet-config just "disables" or turns them off, it doesn't stop the process. So you'll probably need to reboot to see it take effect
<balloons> plars, lol. sorry for jumping channels
<bzoltan_> robru:  I see in the http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html that the 1.3.1549+15.10.20150710.1-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1 UITK is blocked in the proposed migration by the misterious qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu error. Is it something what blocks the landing of the silo13 UITK?
<balloons> and right, I've tried toggling them on and off and rebooting
<balloons> I'll try setting the timezone and locale too, heh
<balloons> that's what's popping up
<plars> balloons: it doesn't give you any kind of error or anything?
<dobey> bzoltan_: the qtcreator issue is blocking lots of things including gcc5
<balloons> plars, no. Disabling again tells me it's already disabled. Otherwise they run fine
<dobey> bzoltan_: the ubuntu-sdk-libs-dev needs to be updated to either not depend on libboost1.55-dev at all, or to instead depend on libboost-dev
<bzoltan_> dobey:  the only problem is that  I have no idea what is wrong with that package...
<plars> balloons: and is it just edges-intro, or welcome wizard also that fails to disable?
<dobey> bzoltan_: that comes from the ubuntu-touch-meta package
<balloons> plars, not sure, we don't get to edges intro. Rick tells me it's at the wizard to select language, etc
<bzoltan_> dobey: here? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily/view/head:/sdk-libs-dev
<dobey> bzoltan_: i don't know what that file is; it's not a debian/control file
<bzoltan_> dobey:  is anybody working on it? Seems to be a super bitesize job
<bzoltan_> dobey:  no, it is not... I used to propose MRs for that project.. ogra_ used to take care of that seed as I remember
<cjwatson> dobey: ubuntu-touch-meta is generated from seeds
<dobey> ok
<cjwatson> there's an update script.  but I don't know how well it will be working at the moment with stuff stuck in -proposed
<ogra_> (for wily at least :) )
<cjwatson> dobey: unity-scope-click/armhf building for you now
<plars> balloons: ok, so I actually had a krillin sitting next to me that had been recently installed, and nothing done to it
<bzoltan_> dobey:  xnox has touched exactly that dependency there
<dobey> cjwatson: well, slangasek uploaded a change to ubuntu-touch-meta a few days ago, but it only fixed the runtime deps. the -dev package still needs fixed
<dobey> and uploaded
<plars> balloons: I did: phablet-config welcome-wizard --disable ; phablet-config edges-intro --disable ; adb reboot
<plars> balloons: and it came up with the regular unlock screen, I unlocked it and it never gave me the wecome screen or the edges intro (before reboot, it was freshly installed and waiting at the welcome screen)
<robru> bzoltan_: sorry I don't know and I'm a bit swamped fixing SSO at the moment
<bzoltan_> dobey:  cjwatson: and xnox -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily/revision/308
<plars> balloons: are you sure it's rebooting?
<bzoltan_> robru:  ignore it please :)
<balloons> plars, I guess I can check uptime
<dobey> bzoltan_: do you know why that is the versioned package rather than just "libboost-dev" ?
<bzoltan_> dobey:  no idea... I think something depends on that particular package... at least the rdepends shows different list for it
<dobey> i don't know why it depends on boost at all. exposing boost to consumers of our sdk/apis seems like a bad idea to me :)
<bzoltan_> dobey:  pete woods added it with other Scope facing APIs
<balloons> plars, indeed it's rebooting. I've set everything and rebooted a few times. Time to try again
<dobey> oh, hmm
<dobey> bzoltan_: so then i guess all that's needed is for someone to run the script to update the package and upload it to the archive
<bzoltan_> dobey:  it came in here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/revision/243
<bzoltan_> dobey:  precisely ... "someone" :)
<dobey> well, someone with the permissions to do so, of which i am not, or i would have done so on monday :P
<dobey> bzoltan_: though, even with that uploaded, i think your package would still be blocked from migrating, by gcc5
<bzoltan_> dobey:  very much possible
 * bzoltan_ loves the new toolchain :)
<balloons> plars, it's actually running now. Not sure if it was the magic of setting everything or not, but I'll just do that from now one
<plars> balloons: so it works? you may want to retry just to be sure, but I'm not sure what went wrong before
<plars> balloons: I didn't hit any snags here, but perhaps you ran into some weird race or something
<balloons> plars, yes it works. I reflashed this morning after not having success yesterday and it didn't seem to change anything
<plars> balloons: the other thing, is of course to make sure you do adb wait-for-device after installing, before using phablet-config
<balloons> plars, ahh. also noted
<jhodapp> robru, hey, can you please dput all of the gstreamer source packages in ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa into silo 21
<robru> jhodapp: sure one sec
<jhodapp> sure, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: ok copied. You can do a WATCH_ONLY build in the silo if you want to be IRC pinged when the silo builds are complete
<jhodapp> robru, awesome, thanks for the tip!
<jhodapp> robru, btw, silo 38 is no longer needed as 21 replaced it
<robru> jhodapp: will free it, thanks
<jhodapp> np
<robru> jhodapp: lol, how many builds did you do? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-038-3-merge-clean/4/console
<jhodapp> robru, apparently many :)
<jhodapp> robru, any idea why silo 21 is trying to build gst-libav1.0 first when its debian/control specifies that it must build gstreamer1.0 and gst-plugins-base1.0 first?
<robru> jhodapp: I don't think PPAs particularly care about build order.
<robru> jhodapp: if one fails due to another one not being present the PPA will retry it an hour or two later.
<jhodapp> robru, I thought they'd respect the dependency version order and figure it out by that?
<robru> jhodapp: well I'm not an expert on PPA buildds, but I'm not aware of any such thing. you put a package in there and it builds it.
<jhodapp> I'm going to kill my build then and try a manual order
<robru> jhodapp: if the deps aren't available it will just depwait
<jhodapp> yeah I think that's what it was doing, but the deps it needs are in that silo
<robru> jhodapp: if the build shows that it's trying to build and failing, that would suggest that you don't have the packaging right. eg it's not depending on the correct version number.
<robru> jhodapp: ok but if the deps it needs aren't built yet, then they're not really "in the silo" in any meaningful sense ;-)
<jhodapp> well specified to be in that silo :)
<jhodapp> robru, yeah, I don't understand why it can't find libgstreamer1.0-dev...it did successfully build it and it is version 1.5.2 which is what it's looking for
<robru> jhodapp: "Building. Preparing packages. Building. Building. Packages built" can you please stop starting jobs before the previous one finishes?
<jhodapp> robru, well I would if they didn't appear to be stuck waiting on deps
<robru> jhodapp: I don't know what to say. starting a jenkins job while another one is already running is not going to have any impact on the deps in the PPA. "The Map is not the Territory". The jenkins jobs are just loose wrappers around the PPA, "cancelling the jenkins job" does not cancel anything in the PPA.
<jhodapp> robru, oh I see, wasn't aware of that
<jhodapp> I thought they were linked
<robru> jhodapp: no, they are emphatically not linked in any way.
<jhodapp> that's good to know, and that's my missing piece then
<robru> jhodapp: I really can't stress enough that jenkins is just a pile of shoelaces and bubble gum. Don't expect it to do anything sensible ever.
<jhodapp> robru, right, but it's a black box to me...you're very familiar with it, I'm not at all
<robru> jhodapp: I try to make it better one piece at a time but there's a long way to go
<jhodapp> robru, and yeah, it's good stuff that you've done
<robru> jhodapp: thanks
<jhodapp> robru, thanks for your patience with me while I learn how this all works :)
<rvr> robru: On the latest image gallery opens empty
<robru> jhodapp: so particularly with manual source packages like you've copied in, jenkins is really doing nothing at all. triggering a build job just watches what's in the PPA, and cancelling the job doesn't cancel the PPA builds.
<rvr> robru: No title no nothing
<robru> rvr: on a released image?
<rvr> robru: rc-proposed
<rvr> 86
<jhodapp> robru, yeah that makes sense now...it's PPAs that, until yesterday, I knew nothing about other than how to use a PPA on an ubuntu install
<robru> jhodapp: so if there's a problem with a package building in the ppa you may need me to trigger rebuilds in the PPA manually, jenkins can't do it
<jhodapp> robru, alright
<robru> jhodapp: ok now that I'm looking at the actual PPA, yeah I see gstreamer build successful but everything else is depwait. Normally if this were to happen the PPA would retry the builds after a couple of hours, but I can trigger retries right now to speed that up
<jhodapp> robru, yes please, try gst-plugins-base1.0 first
<jhodapp> robru, then the rest can go in parallel
<robru> jhodapp: oh oops I just did them all, bah
<jhodapp> no worries, let's see what happens
<robru> jhodapp: anyway please do a single WATCH_ONLY build and don't cancel it no matter how badly everything explodes ;-)
<jhodapp> ha, ok :)
<dobey> robru: with the new requests system, there's no more logging the device/image the silo was tested on? just setting to "ready for qa" ?
<robru> dobey: please put that information in a comment, or in the "test plan" field or something. it was never strictly enforced, just informational
<robru> jhodapp: ok so gst-plugins-base1.0 is going, if that one succeeds and then you see others stuck on depwait just ping me and I can retry them again
<jhodapp> robru, perfect, thanks!
<dobey> hmm, seems nobody else is putting that info anywhere
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<robru> dobey: like I said, not enforced.
<infinity> robru: Are you training today?
<robru> infinity: I was but now I'm putting out SSO fires
<infinity> robru: By "train", I meant ci-train, not training to be a better man or anything. :P
<infinity> robru: Anyhow, if you like disappointing people, empty out silo 045, and tell the uploaders that they're on crack.
<robru> infinity: oh, well yeah, I train every day. but I'm also supposed to be learning +1, but that's stalled
<infinity> robru: embedded copies of interpreters (ew) but, even worse, downloading external deps during build.
<infinity> robru: Which, I assume, they originally tried to do from github, found out that doesn't work, and the changelog says:
<robru> infinity: yikes.
<infinity> Branch io.js from our own import as git is seemly
<infinity>     not allowed in CI.
<infinity> I guess they didn't think to ask anyone WHY downloading during build time was forbidden, they just found the firewall hole we have for recipe builds and took advantage of it. :P
<infinity> robru: So, yeah.  That'll be rejected with extreme prejudice if they try to land it in the archive, but it shouldn't land in the overlay either.  So both targets in there are duds.
<robru> infinity: thanks for the pre-emptive strike
<robru> infinity: I don't know why marcustomlinson isn't on IRC to answer for this
<robru> since he's doing the job
<infinity> robru: If you have some way to block that and communicate some sort of bird-flipping type thing, that would be lovely.
<robru> infinity: well I can cancel the build. I don't really have a way to stop him from building it again though
<robru> infinity: I'll email him
<cjwatson> infinity: Nice.  Maybe once we have a configurable-per-build proxy for snap builds, we should look at locking that down to just recipe builds.
<infinity> cjwatson: Yeah.  I only caught this in passing because I was watching a build log for entirely unrelated reasons (the sbuild upgrade), and saw the string 'v8' flash by.
<infinity> cjwatson: Which triggers software PTSD.
<infinity> cjwatson: And I had to dig deeper.
<cjwatson> Speaking of, I think the :native thing is fixed everywhere now.
<cjwatson> Poking rebuilds of things that were stuck on that.  Mostly just ubuntu/landing-041 I think
<infinity> Read that as "porking rebuilds".  There's your dyslexic interpretation of that day, brought to you by my need for breakfast.  Back later.
<cjwatson> thanks for that image, I appreciate it.
<cjwatson> wait, the other one.
<infinity> cjwatson: I live to give,
<infinity> .
<robru> somebody didn't check their emails!
<jhodapp> robru, the other gstreamer packages are ready to be built again...base has completed
<robru> jhodapp: ok
<jhodapp> thanks
<robru> jhodapp: ok, I kicked some retries, do another WATCH_ONLY
<bfiller> robru: just starting to use bileto, what's the process to reconfigure? just added a new MR to the list then not sure what to do..
<robru> bfiller: click the same 'Assign' link, it will detect the silo is already assigned and reconfigure it for you
<bfiller> robru: got it, thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, thanks man
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<robru> jhodapp: btw do you know anything about this gst: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/dashboard.html#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-014 ?
<robru> jhodapp: seems ancient history, no?
<robru> uploaded to PPA in may...
<jhodapp> robru, seems to be, double check that with rsalveti if you don't mind
<jhodapp> robru, do you have access to remove a package within silo 21?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah, which one?
<jhodapp> robru, if so, I need qtmultimedia deleted as we'll need to upload a version that's one minor release older to correspond to what's actually on vivid+overlay
<jhodapp> robru, I already have a source package generated locally
<robru> jhodapp: you can't upload a package with a lower version number than what's already in the PPA, even if you delete it. the PPA remembers
<salem_> robru, hey, I removed one of my MR from silo 20 using requests.ci-train.., but it doesn't seem to work. is there any additional step to reconfigure the silo?
<jhodapp> robru, never?
<robru> jhodapp: never
<jhodapp> wtf
<jhodapp> this it not my day
<jhodapp> *is
<robru> salem_: after you safe the request you need to click 'assign' to inject the new mp list into jenkins.
<jhodapp> robru, so I need to request a completely new silo again is the only solution?
<robru> jhodapp: well, are you really sure you need to bump the version number down? are you sure you can't bump something else up instead?
<jhodapp> robru, yeah I'm sure, I asked Mirv if we could release qtmultimedia 5.4.2 instead of 5.4.1 onto vivid+overlay...he said too risky
<salem_> robru, ok, thanks!
<robru> jhodapp: then yeah, you need a new request.
<robru> salem_: you're welcome
<jhodapp> robru, alright
<jhodapp> robru, so I can't upload to my own personal PPA again because of the same thing even though I deleted it...I need to get it to another PPA then where you can upload to the new silo from
<robru> jhodapp: yep! you can create more PPAs for yourself though
<jhodapp> robru, yeah I'll have to give that another try as it said that package was already uploaded to launchpad
<jhodapp> robru, alright got it, qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/qtmultimedia to silo 38 please
<robru> jhodapp: ok, do you need me to copy all that gst stuff as well?
<jhodapp> robru, no it's not going to work after all...I'm going to have to go back a version or two on media-hub
<robru> jhodapp: oh ok, well just ping me whenever you need packages copied anywhere, I can do that.
<jhodapp> robru, thanks so much!
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome!
<cyphermox> ^ignore, this is an old silo that should have been freed a while ago.
<robru> cyphermox: thanks for freeing
<cyphermox> robru: no prob. I thought I had mentioned it could be freed, but maybe not
<cyphermox> about to free you another one
<cyphermox> awe_: ^ wifi scanning fix for wily...
<robru> john-mcaleely: I'm not sure if QA will know to pick up your tarball request there, we're still having some growing pains with the new system. better to ping a QA person directly to make sure it's on their radar
<awe_> cyphermox, cool; I'm working on the stale AP bug, so may wait to release for the phone...as the scanning fix actually makes the stale ap fix worse
<john-mcaleely> robru, understood. I'll ping davmor2 tomorrow then ;-)
<awe_> s/stale ap fix worse/stale ap bug worse/
<cyphermox> robru: fwiw, that trainguards "ready for QA" notice didn't trigger my own trainguards highlight...
<cyphermox> awe_: syre
<cyphermox> *sure
<robru> cyphermox: what IRC client? some IRC clients highlight pings from channel notices and some don't (queuebot uses channel notices instead of real messages)
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> Quassel
<davmor2> robru, john-mcaleely: Alex's device tarball for arale came through not sure if he did any different
<cyphermox> I'm only mentioning it because it may affect others ;)
<robru> cyphermox: there might be a setting for that, not sure.
<robru> davmor2: I didn't see anything on the trello board.
<davmor2> robru: number 94 top left
<cyphermox> robru: hrm, it could also be because for some reason I have no highlights configured here?
<davmor2> robru: although john-mcaleely 's has appeared yet
<robru> cyphermox: heh
<robru> davmor2: yeah I'm wondering if that other one was manually entered or something
<john-mcaleely> well, let me know what buttons to hassle you with if I missed one davmor2 :-)
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: I think talk to sil2100 in the morning I think he might of eased it through
<john-mcaleely> ah, right. will do
<davmor2> robru: you could be right :)
<robru> davmor2: I haven't seen jibel's trello bot code but I would expect it to only create cards with status='Packages built' and qa='Ready for QA', which john-mcaleely's isn't
<davmor2> robru: I have no idea :)
<davmor2> robru: and I'm too tired to care ;)
<robru> davmor2: hah, go to sleep!
<davmor2> robru: I will as soon as this install finishes it is the last one I'm doing tonight
<rvr> davmor2: Hey
<davmor2> rvr: hey
<rvr> davmor2: Gallery app is broken in current image
<rvr> davmor2: It opens empty
<rvr> No title no nothing
<davmor2> rvr: firing up
<davmor2> rvr: confirmed, but on ubuntu it works so not sure what is happening there
<davmor2> bfiller: ^
<rvr> davmor2: On Ubuntu, desktop?
<bfiller> rvr: odd, we haven't updated it
<davmor2> rvr: ignore me I was on wily/ubuntu prior and it opened there
<davmor2> rvr: file a bug and with that I'm going to bed
<bfiller> rvr: I see it too, what changed? any new thumbnailer or anything land yesterday?
<rvr> bfiller: Yes
<rvr> bfiller: A thumbnailer landed, I tested it :-/
<bfiller> rvr: guessing it could be related
<rvr> Land Thumbnailer 2.2 (GCC 5 compatibility, stability fixes with Wily's GStreamer)
<rvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gallery-app/+bug/1481920
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481920 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "gallery app opens empty" [Critical,New]
<jgdx> seems there's something going on with this [1] job. Lateral dbus timeouts. [1] https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/
<jgdx> s/lateral/cross project: e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2971/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about/StorageTestCase/test_space_used_by_apps/ and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2970/testReport/junit/webbrowser_app.tests.test_bookmark_options/TestBookmarkOptions/test_save_bookmarked_url_in_existing_folder/
<bfiller> rvr: did content-hub change at all in today's image
<rvr> bfiller: Not that I know
<rvr> Yesterday I tested the thumbnailer and ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<bfiller> rvr: new ui-toolkit landed? coudl be that
<bfiller> artmello: ^^^
<bfiller> rvr: all the other apps working ok?
<rvr> Next landing of the UITK 1.3 with tons of bugfixes and convergence specific changes
<rvr> System Settings works
<artmello> bfiller, rvr: It seems a qml error, so yes that could be the problem
<rvr> Browser too
<artmello> bfiller, rvr: I am flashing my device to test it
<rvr> artmello: Cool
<alesage> egads
<alesage> trainguards, sure I'm not doing this right in the bileto UI, trying to "QA Granted" #88, silo 15
<alesage> trainguards ok I have levelled up on intuitive web form design however I might've created a couple of nonsense requests above ^^
<robru> alesage: you have QA granted silos 2 and 47, was that not your intention?
<alesage> robru, that was not my intention
<robru> alesage: hm, looks like silo 47/ req38 was approved by rvr according to the trello board, is that just a timing coincidence
<robru> alesage: I don't understand how you did this exactly. you would have had to have clicked on request 75 and clicked 'edit' and set QA Granted and then clicked save... how did you not notice it was the wrong request?
<alesage> robru, this may have been by "QA Granting" an empty form (situated above 88, which I wasn't yet *editing*)
<robru> alesage: not likely. the empty form at the top of the page will create a new request if you click the 'Create New Request' button. it won't modify existing requests
<alesage> robru, ok timing coincidence possible, nevermind me
<robru> alesage: but silo 2 / req75 isn't in the trello board as far as I can see, that one might indeed be a mistake
<rvr> robru: I approved silo 47 half an hour ago
<robru> rvr: great, do you know anything about silo 2? it got approved just one minute after
<rvr> robru: o_O nope
<rvr> It's not even in trello
<robru> rvr: alesage: ok I'll publish silos 15 and 47 but I'll wait for silo 2 because that seems unknown/wrong
<alesage> robru, ok by me
<jhodapp> rvr, alesage I won't have anything this evening for you guys to look at for testing, should be tomorrow
<alesage> jhodapp, ack
<rvr> robru: Ack
<rvr> jhodapp: Ok
<robru> alright, lunch break at 4PM!
<ogra_> robru, nah, its 1am ... thats a nice midnight snack
<robru> :-P
<artmello> rvr: about gallery issue, I proposed a MR o fix the problem
<rvr> artmello: Great!
<artmello> rvr: one of the properties we use in gallery seem to be changed (probably last change on ui-toolkit), so we just need to update it
<rvr> artmello: I thought I broke something approving the thumbnailer silo :)
<artmello> rvr: not for gallery :)
<rvr> lol
<rvr> artmello: Thanks for fixing this quickly
<artmello> rvr: np. I will ask someone to review it, but I think it is eod for most of the team
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-06
<Mirv> nooo
<Mirv> the bot could shout and wail every time a build fails
<Mirv> I guess even smaller GCC5 updates may cause symbol changes
<Mirv> oh, no, actually there's a reasonable explanation for this -gles build failure
<Mirv> of course
<doko> Mirv, where else besides destructors?
<Mirv> doko: this was me not basing on what's already in -proposed (since I've a local bzr but the -gles package is not in LP bzr), so I missed the removing of symbols _ZTV20QTextObjectInterface@Base and _ZTVN29QWindowSystemInterfacePrivate10InputEventE@Base
<Mirv> Debian has a good overview on what kind of symbols went missing from qtbase for example, in addition to those two http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/log/?h=experimental
<Mirv> mostly destructors of course, but some others too
<morphis> sil2100, Mirv: can one of you upload me another android pkg to silo 48?
<Mirv> morphis: o/
<Mirv> I'm still laughing at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bileto/+bug/1481215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1481215 in Bileto "1000 characters is apparently insufficient." [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> sil2100, FYI the i386 images still have the dependency issue
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, will look into that, thanks
<sil2100> ogra_: first I need to deal with some uninstallables in wily-proposed though
<ogra_> sil2100, well, the emulator is broken anyway, i guess there is no hurry :)
<sil2100> That's also what I think ;)
<sil2100> Still, it needs to be fixed
<ogra_> indeed
<greyback> sil2100: are we doing vivid+overlay only landings atm?
<greyback> I've a dual silo which is ready to test, can the wily packages be just deleted, instead of rebuilding everything
<dbarth> sil2100: hey; i'm trying to verify which build of oxide landed in the archive/wily; i don't have the silo on my radar anymore
<dbarth> from the build logs, it still says gcc-4.9
<dbarth> so what happened to the rebuild in silo 26 yesterday?
<Mirv> dbarth: the rebuild didn't happen. now the rebuild is there and ready, I guess sil2100 could publish it.
<dbarth> Mirv: hmm, but if i check the buildlogs, there are still mentions of gcc-4.9
<dbarth> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213714289/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-armhf.oxide-qt_1.8.4-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dbarth> is that expected?
<cjwatson> dbarth: That's just updating the base chroot, which still contains gcc-4.9.  Harmless and expected.
<cjwatson> You can see it installing gcc-5 as well and upgrading gcc to 4:5.2.1-3ubuntu1.
<dbarth> ah perfect, sorry for the false alarm
<Mirv> dbarth: right.
<greyback> trainguards: are we recommended to land vivid+overlay only at the moment?
<Mirv> greyback: I guess the answer depends on whether you feel blocked by your package staying at wily-proposed for a little while still
<greyback> Mirv: I wouldn't, as long as I can land some code in vivid+o
<Mirv> if it can wait there and you don't immediately have the next landing to be done (so that it'd need to merged to trunk), it's ok to have vivid to vivid+o and wily to wily-proposed until all GCC5 fixes are done. also, we can manually merge+clean the silo if the next landing is needed
<Mirv> greyback: so I'd personally continue doing dual landings, but sil2100 can comment on which kind of view he has
<Mirv> of course, _testing_ on wily is also "challenging"
<ogra_> we should just roll back to gcc-4.9 ... this transition is way to painnful :P
<Mirv> ogra_: ok, uploading new gcc-defaults!
<Mirv> ;)
<ogra_> ;)
<Mirv> GCC 2.95 was just fine
<cjwatson> 2.96 FTW!
<cjwatson> *shudder*
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> cjwatson, oh, just FYI, the checking for the PPA sources.list in config didnt work either ... in the end i decided to just rip out the whole sources.list mangling for the android package (which is fine since this livecd-rootfs is PPA only anyway)
<cjwatson> ok
 * sil2100 off to eat lunch
<rvr> Mirv: Approving silo 30
<Mirv> rvr: thanks!
<Mirv> sil2100: bzoltan_ just managed to remind me that we've a case of lost ubuntu-ui-toolkit from silo 013 in wily... it's not in any queue either
<Mirv> sil2100: not Rejected, the rsync line looks correct, version number is higher than the current one. the -gles package did get in.
<cjwatson> Mirv: LP logs suggest it didn't even try to copy
<sil2100> Mirv: I don't see it as well... I think we need to copy-package
<cjwatson> AFAICS anyway
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I think so too but I thought it'd be interesting enough to mention. I can't copy myself so we can get eg. ogra_ to run ./copy-package --from=~ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-013 --from-suite=wily --to=ubuntu --to-suite=wily-proposed -b ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<sil2100> Mirv: same here, ogra_ do you have a moment for a copy-package?
<cjwatson> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/68/console seems to only have published to the overlay
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes, the publish to the archive should have been done by snakefruit's copy2distro, but something didn't work
<cjwatson> Oh, right, I was misreading the publish job
<cjwatson> No evidence from LP access logs that it even tried the other copyPackage
<cjwatson> sil2100: can I suggest that the publish job should cat the rsync packagelist to stdout in future, to make this easier to debug?
<cjwatson> oh, it's an artifact isn't it
<cjwatson> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/68/artifact/packagelist_rsync_landing-013-wily/*view*/  so WTF really
<sil2100> cjwatson: it's in artifacts, just look for rsync there
<cjwatson> yeah, just getting old
<sil2100> It looks okayish, especially that it published its -gles counterpart from the rsync fine
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-013ReleasewilyProposedwilyubuntu-ui-toolkit1.3.1584+15.10.20150730-0ubuntu11.3.1549+15.10.20150710.1-0ubuntu1timo-jyrinkiubuntu
<sil2100> So copy2distro parsed it and copied the -gles one, but something went wrong with the normal UITK - we don't have any logs from what I understand
<cjwatson> er, with whitespace
<cjwatson> distro_version_at_prepare_time will have been 1.3.1549+15.10.20150710.1-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> but look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> so it will have complained about a newer manual upload in the archive
<sil2100> Ah, hm, but from what I remember it shouldn't have caused the copy to fail, at least I don't remember it being like that in the past
<cjwatson> copy2distro fails in that case
<cjwatson>                         'Manual upload of {} {} is newer than {}. '
<cjwatson>                         'Not uploading {}.'.format(
<cjwatson> etc.
<sil2100> Damn, that script needs some love and fixing really
<sil2100> geh
<sil2100> I think we once got bitten by that before, as this really doesn't make much sense - all checks like these are done on the train side anyway
<cjwatson> it maybe shortens race conditions
<ogra_> do you still need me to copy ?
<cjwatson> but there probably ought to be a way to force it
<sil2100> Let me propose a fix for that but in the meantime we need a copy anyway
<sil2100> ogra_: yes, if you can :)
<cjwatson> anyway I think a forced manual copy is OK in this case, as long as it was built with gcc5
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'll double confirm, but I'm pretty sure this silo is from the times when we already landed the new gcc in -proposed
<sil2100> ogra_: could you wait with that copy?
<ogra_> wow, that was in the last nanosecond :)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh fruck, I checked "ok it built on Saturday" but I looked at a wrong month.
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks ;) Since I think it might be built with the old gcc...
<sil2100> SInce the last build was '7 days ago'
<sil2100> Mirv: yeah, needs a rebuild
<sil2100> bzoltan_: ^
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for the help here :)
<sil2100> ogra_: phew, don't copy anything, we need a rebuild
<cjwatson> np
<Mirv> sil2100: I guess I could remove the vivid from the silo since it was already copied, and then they'd sync up version numbers for the next release again?
 * ogra_ presses n
<ogra_> :)
<sil2100> Dodged a bullet here
<Mirv> hmm, maybe a cleaner to do a merge+clean and a more manual rebuild, to not diverge the version numbers to much
<sil2100> +1
<sil2100> cjwatson, Mirv: the good thing is that the -gles packages at least built against gcc-5 already
<sil2100> cjwatson, Mirv: this also confused me and made me think we're ok
<Mirv> sil2100: also since it's not in archives I can use the same version number, just via different silo
<Mirv> thanks everyone for help
<ogra_> LOL
<ogra_> http://blog.darknedgy.net/technology/2015/08/05/0-androidinit/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ogra_ hey am I correct to assume the nexus 7 build should be up to date
<ogra_> wily or vivid ? :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, sorry vivid
<ogra_> yeah, should be all up to date
<pmcgowan> thanks
<pmcgowan> and thanks for fixing the android stuff
<ogra_> yeah, turned out to take a lot more than planned :/
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, all should be ok, although I still didn't find the time to fix the i386 builds
<bzoltan_> sil2100: I see Mirv has pushed my release candidate to the silo17 where it was re-build. Is there anything I should do? Do you want a new QA round? I doubt that any functionality could be effected... but it is not my call :)
<bzoltan_> Hmm... I see the landing branch is landed on the UITK trunk. Nice... thanks folks
<dobey> hmm
<sil2100> Oh, Mirv rebuilt it already?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, may i ask for purging of ppa 41? having some weird dependency issues there...
<sil2100> pstolowski: you want another silo assigned instead?
<pstolowski> sil2100, whatever works for you
<kenvandine> rvr, great bug reports, thanks!
<rvr> kenvandine: You're welcome
<rvr> I'm finishing testing the silo
<kenvandine> cool, thx
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, let me try that then
<sil2100> pstolowski: reassigned to 27
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks!
<rvr> kenvandine: Silo 32 approved
<kenvandine> rvr, thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: you publish your own silos, right? :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, already done :)
<kenvandine> thx
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, any idea why it failed with missing dependency https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027/+build/7767198 when it's in the same silo: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027 ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: it's building?
<sil2100> pstolowski: looks like it was a temporary build wait until the binaries got published :)
<sil2100> (if I'm looking at the right logs)
<pstolowski> sil2100, i've just interrupted
<sil2100> Interrupted what?
<pstolowski> sil2100, so i was too impatient? ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, interrupted the build
<sil2100> pstolowski: ah, on the train? Yeah, probably, sometimes it might take a bit longer for the PPA to notice a dep appearing :)
<sil2100> A watch_only build should be fine
<pstolowski> sil2100, uh, hmm
<sil2100> pstolowski: everything ok now?
<pstolowski> sil2100, i'm not sure yet, started watch only build
<robru> sil2100: pstolowski: if a package is in "Dependency wait" state, in my experience it takes about 2 hours for the PPA to automatically retry the build. it's  not something you want to hold your breath for...
<pstolowski> sil2100, robru i see. allright, i think it's going to be fine, one of the architectures just got the dependency
<robru> pstolowski: if you notice the dependency is published (eg it's all green and doesn't say "Pending publication" on the ppa page), we can retry the other depwait builds to speed it up
 * sil2100 AFK for a while
<rvr> dobey: Silo 11 approved
<dobey> rvr: great, thanks
<veebers> robru: can you confirm for me that the autopilot release didn't get released? (due to me screwing up the qa acceptance)
<robru> veebers: well i didn't publish it. lemme check
<robru> veebers: right, victim of bad timing I'm afraid. alesage was making some mistakes and your change happened right around the same time. it didn't correspond with anything in the trello board so we assumed it was a mistake and set it back
<veebers> robru: nw, the fact that it wasn't released clears something up. I'll get that sorted today
<alesage> robru, veebers yep my fingers need to lose some weight
<veebers> alesage: ^_^ lol
<veebers> robru: thanks for confirming
<robru> veebers: you're welcome. I'm happy to publish it when ready
<veebers> robru: I might re-test it now, these issues that brendand had have made me paranoid that something has changed inbetween :-)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-08-07
<pstolowski> morning trainguards! any idea why silo 27 failed on dependencies https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027/+build/7767209 on ppc and arm but built fine on others? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-027/+packages
<pstolowski> moreover, the status of the silo in citrain says all has been built fine, but ppa status disagrees?
<Mirv> pstolowski: unity8 hasn't ever built for arm64 powerpc ppc64el, therefore train thinks it's ok. like it says, dependencies are missing.
<Mirv> pstolowski: note armhf built fine, just arm64 didn't
<pstolowski> Mirv, hmm, so all is fine with that silo?
<Mirv> pstolowski: looks so
<pstolowski> Mirv, yeah, thanks for explaining!
<sil2100> So... so hot!
<sil2100> Mirv, davmor2, ogra_, popey: I would opt for skipping todays morning meeting, not much to discuss
<ogra_> +1
<sil2100> And I would have to put something on me for the hangout
<Mirv> ogra_: ok then
<Mirv> sil2100: please don't share more
<Mirv> (although, likewise)
<popey> GO TEAM PYJAMAS!
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> bathrobe rockers please :)
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm now the armhf build has dependency issues too
<ogra_> failing on obexd-server
<sil2100> huh?
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, looking into that
<sil2100> Thanks for the heads up!
<ogra_> UH !
<ogra_> so the ubuntu-system-settings landing sits on top of wily packages ?
<ogra_> (at least that is what the changelog suggests)
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213772726/ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B15.04.20150806-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<ogra_>  ubuntu-system-settings (0.3+15.10.20150804-0ubuntu1) wily; urgency=medium
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, dual landings work like that
<sil2100> We don't re-write history, just the top most changelog entry
<ogra_> well, do you also not re-write dependencies ?
<ogra_> pulling in the wily bluetooth deps might indeed explain this
<ogra_> (assuming they are different)
<sil2100> No, it's the lander that needs to make sure the deps are sane on both platforms
<sil2100> The recent u-s-s upload didn't have any packaging changes
<sil2100> But maybe the one before that
<sil2100> Need to dig into the changes for that
<davmor2> sil2100: you can just turn off the camera like ogra_ does ;)
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/213772795/ubuntu-system-settings_0.3%2B15.04.20150413-0ubuntu1_0.3%2B15.04.20150806-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ogra_> -         qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components (>> 0.2),
<ogra_> +         qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-settings-components (>> 0.6),
<ogra_> thats the only possibly relevant dependency change
<sil2100> Launchpad doesn't work for me right now
<sil2100> ugh
<sil2100> ogra_: the overlay has 0.6+15.04.20150716-0ubuntu1 of that package
<ogra_> yeah, and there doesnt seem to be anything that could break it like that
<ogra_> its not that
<sil2100> https://lists.launchpad.net/landing-team-changes/msg00368.html <- maybe this landing was responsible?
<sil2100> As it's trying to install ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<ogra_> but it most likely is system-settings related ... i386 has the same error (on top of the old dep issue)
<ogra_> * No-change test rebuild for g++5 ABI transition
<ogra_> huh ??
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> the wily changelog confused me again
<sil2100> Don't worry about the changelog
<sil2100> hm, no dep changes there through
<sil2100> *though
<ogra_> sil2100, if i wouldnt know better, i'd say the seed change from wily landed in vivid
<ogra_> but thats not possible
<sil2100> Nothing like that landed: https://lists.launchpad.net/landing-team-changes/
<sil2100> Ok, I'll try digging into that on my device
<ogra_> no, but we also have security and updates enabled during build
<sil2100> Yes, but nothing landed there too re: the seeds
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> I think I'm getting close to the problem
<sil2100> hah, ok, see the problem...
<sil2100> ogra_: so the problem is in libtimezonemap1 (from the libtimezonemap source)
<sil2100> ogra_: u-s-s was built against the version in -proposed
<sil2100> ogra_: since we build out silos with -proposed enabled, and the new libtimezonemap still didn't migrate
<ogra_> ah !
<sil2100> So u-s-s is uninstallable with other packages... we need to migrate it
<sil2100> There's no hard dep, but the binary packages depend on it as that's what it was built against
<ogra_> indeed
<sil2100> 0.4.3.1 - this needs to go out, let me check excuses
<ogra_> on a sidenote wily i386 fails too ...
<ogra_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ogra_>  ubuntu-touch : Depends: qtmir-android but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_>                 Depends: qtubuntu-android but it is not going to be installed
<ogra_> (probably not that urgent :) )
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, didn't have time for that yet ;) Since emulator is b0rken anyway
<ogra_> wily ... not vivid though ...
<ogra_> (not sure if the emulator was broken there too, now it clearly is though :) )
<sil2100> hmmm, we need to somehow resolve this, I might even consider copying this package to the overlay
<sil2100> Since it still needs to wait a bit in the SRU queue
<sil2100> Building against -proposed in the case of an already released series is not a good idea ;)
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> at least if your silos dont have proposed-migration too :)
<sil2100> seb128: would you mind me copying over the binaries of libtimezonemap from -proposed to the overlay? :)
<seb128> sil2100, please do
<seb128> unsure what's the issue
<sil2100> ogra_: true ;p ALthough we would have a slightly different -proposed pocket anyway
<ogra_> seb128, dep issues
<seb128> the soname didn't change, why is u-s-s having an updated depends?
<ogra_> seb128, silos buld against proposed but their packages dont go through the migration
<seb128> like no public interface changed
<sil2100> seb128: u-s-s built against the libtimezonemap in -proposed, not sure why it actually hard-depped the binary deps
<sil2100> It's certainly something worth looking into, but generally copying the package is much faster
<seb128> ah
<seb128> DEB_DH_MAKESHLIBS_ARGS = -V
<ogra_> there you go :)
<sil2100> Oh man, I hate that one
<seb128> that package always update its shlibs to current
<sil2100> I once got yelled at for sigining off a package with this in the old times
<sil2100> Packages copied, I'll re-kick the image build in a moment
<ogra_> yay
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, we have failure on version check https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/176/console, presumably because we're trying to land in vivid overlay only. what is the best course of action?
<sil2100> Let me take a look
<pstolowski> sil2100, we have single trunk for both wily and vivid
<pstolowski> sil2100, and i don't want to dual land atm due to the issues
<sil2100> Ah, yeah...
<sil2100> This is a bit troublesome in overall, since we really wouldn't like to garbage the devel trunk with vivid commits
<sil2100> Since then there would be one big inconsistency if you want to get back to releasing for wily from trunk
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm. would bumping to 0.3 be an option?
<sil2100> No no, this would be just dodging the check, but the trunk would still be inconsistent
<sil2100> I would recommend to do something like this:
<sil2100> Branch off current trunk to some 15.04 branch, change (by a direct push to the 15.04 trunk) the top most debian/changelog entry to include 15.04 in its version number instead of 15.10 and use that branch instead
<sil2100> Once dual landings are back, you can simply drop using the 15.04 branch completely
<sil2100> And do everything from trunk once again
<sil2100> But at least this way trunk will be consistent and not go back in time with releases
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, i see, thanks for explaining. will try to do that
<pstolowski> sil2100, also need to s/wily/vivid/ in that topmost changelog entry?
<sil2100> pstolowski: yw! I know it's a bit of work, but we already have so much things that the train does wrong that I would at least like to keep all trunk branches 'sacred'
<sil2100> pstolowski: you could do that, yes, not required but will add to the consistency
<sil2100> :)
<pstolowski> heh, interesting view on consistency ;)
<pstolowski> jamesh, ^ gyi
<pstolowski> fyi even
<greyback_> davmor2: hey, I suspect silo10 has slipped through the spreadsheet->bileto transition, ca you please add it to your trello board?
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> greyback_: let me take a look
<sil2100> greyback_: ok, so it's there, but it's not set as 'Ready for QA'
<sil2100> greyback_: once you're done with testing you need to mark that it's ready for QA sign-off
<sil2100> greyback_: like in the spreadsheet, just the fields are called differently
<greyback_> sil2100: davmor2 oh wow, sorry, I totally missed that
<greyback_> I thought it said ready for QA
<davmor2> greyback_: no worries
<bfiller> rvr: silo 4 has fix for gallery not starting up if you have time to test it
<rvr> bfiller: Thanks! Busy with other things right now. If not me, someone else will take it for sure :)
<bfiller> rvr: great, thanks
<pstolowski> sil2100, heeeeeelp
<sil2100> pstolowski: what's up?
<pstolowski> sil2100, made a 'temporary' trunk, here is the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-mediascanner/audio-card/+merge/267325
<pstolowski> sil2100, the silo still fails https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/181/console
<sil2100> hm, let me seee
<pstolowski> sil2100, i have no idea where 0.5.4+15.10.20150707-0ubuntu1 comes from
<pstolowski> sil2100, here is the changelog of the 15.04-trunk http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scope-mediascanner/trunk-15.04/view/head:/debian/changelog where i changed 15.10 to 15.04
<sil2100> Let me look deeper what's going on
<sil2100> pstolowski: oh, but it's failing for unity-scopes-shell
<sil2100> pstolowski: the branches you showed me are for unity-scope-mediascanner - you need to do the same for unity-scopes-shell ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, uh, oh, indeed, ovelooked it, sorry
<pstolowski> sil2100, but that's weird, yesterday i succesfully built unity-scopes-shell in silo 27 without needing to do that
<pstolowski> and it was only vivid too
<sil2100> Interesting
<sil2100> btw. we need to reconf the silo to target the overlay
<sil2100> Since now it's targeting the main vivid archive
<pstolowski> sil2100, oh, which one, 27?
<sil2100> pstolowski: 005
<sil2100> I changed it, reconfiguring now
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm, and why not 27, it looks the same in bileto?
<sil2100> I don't know, you showed me links for silo 005
<sil2100> So I thought you're working on 005?
<pstolowski> sil2100, yes, i'm working on 5 now, but as i said, yesterday i built unity-scopes-shell in silo 27 (which is supposed to target vivid-overlay)
<sil2100> 15:22 < pstolowski> sil2100, the silo still fails https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-005-1-build/181/console <- so I wanted to reconfigure this silo to target the overlay
<greyback_> sil2100: can dual silos still land?
<sil2100> I can reconf 27 too as well if it's not for overlay
<sil2100> greyback_: if you're able to test your silo against wily then yes ;p ;p
<greyback_> sil2100: right so ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, both 5 and 27 should target vivid-overlay, i was assuming that when 'vivid' is slected in bileto, it will actually be vivid-overlay?
<sil2100> pstolowski: no
<sil2100> pstolowski: since bileto still needs to enable people to land stuff as SRUs, right?
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm right
<pstolowski> sil2100, then please reconfigure both 5 and 27
<sil2100> pstolowski: so to get something landed to overlay, you select vivid and then 'Destination PPA' select the overlay (it should be available as a auto-complete option)
<sil2100> On it :)
 * pstolowski is back to square one after 2 days of fight with silo 27 :(
<sil2100> No rebuild required!
<sil2100> At least not for the retargetting
<pstolowski> sil2100, ah, cool
<sil2100> :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, changelog versions etc not affected?
<sil2100> Should be good now
<sil2100> pstolowski: right, we're using the same versioning for overlay and vivid for the train
<sil2100> huh?
<pstolowski> sil2100, i haven't updated scopes-shell
<pstolowski> on it
<sil2100> Ah :)
<pstolowski> :(
<pstolowski> sil2100, it's complaining about unity8 version now... that brings back the question why it worked in another silo yesterday where i built both unity-scopes-shell and unity8
<sil2100> pstolowski: are you sure it wasn't because it was a dualo silo then?
<sil2100> Let me check the logs
<pstolowski> sil2100, it was dual silo originally. then i change to vivid only and reconfigured
<sil2100> pstolowski: probably the build happened when it was a dual silo still or something
<pstolowski> sil2100, no, not possible, actually you changed the silo for me yesterday, the new one was vivid from the start
<sil2100> Looking at the logs
<sil2100> pstolowski: ah... yeah, it worked for silo 27 as you changed the upstream version to 0.5.5
<sil2100> pstolowski: which camouflaged the issue
<sil2100> Damn, this would mean you'll release a 15.04 version to trunk with that merge... eh
<pstolowski> wonderful
<sil2100> Well, I suppose we could live with that
<sil2100> Don't want to force you rebuilding that silo, just remember it will introduce some uglyiness to your main trunk
<pstolowski> sil2100, in that case i'd prefer to re-target to our temporary trunk
<sil2100> I suppose no re-test would be needed as it's the same contents
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is it a known issue that autopkgtests for qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu are failing and blocking migration of a number of packages in wily?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: yes
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it's caused by seeds
<oSoMoN> sil2100, is there anything we can do about it? This prevents building new silos for e.g. webbrowser-app, because the jenkins job complains that webbrowser-app 0.23+15.10.20150729-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1 is missing from the changelog
<sil2100> oSoMoN: we need new seeds updated and uploaded
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, I think it's a different case here
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so unblocking webbrowser-app from -proposed won't help, as this upload was anyway a direct upload
<sil2100> oSoMoN: what needs to be done is:
<sil2100> oSoMoN: first, let's double check if 0.23+15.10.20150729-0ubuntu2~gcc5.1 was a no-change rebuild for gcc
<sil2100> oSoMoN: if that's the case and we're not missing any real changes, two things can be done:
<sil2100> oSoMoN: first, the clean but longer method would be to take the missing changelog entries, adding them to the webbrowser-app trunk (by a direct bzr push to trunk) and then rebuilding the webbrowser-app silos
<sil2100> oSoMoN: second, faster but less cleaner, is simply using the FORCE_REBUILD flag while building, but that will simply override and ignore this changelog entry missing
<sil2100> Which is not super nice, but since it's a no-change rebuild, no one will cry for not having it in the changelog
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, I’ll take the first option and add the missing changelog entry to trunk
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks for the help!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no problem! Any of the two is fine, but yeah ;)
<dobey> sigh, so many test regressions in proposed
<dobey> hmm, i wonder why so many of these packages didn't get picked up and rebuilt in the gcc5 silo ppa
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, how's your silo 21 coming along?
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, actually silo 38 now :)
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, it's building everything now and if it succeeds, I'll do a quick local sanity check again...if I'm happy it'll be ready for QA
<pmcgowan> great davmor2 alecu ^^
<alecu> pmcgowan: thanks
<jhodapp> davmor2, alecu: so to test this, you'll just go through the listed test plan, which is for media-hub. We want to make sure that no existing use cases are broken.
<davmor2> jhodapp: I'm going to disappear in a minute but reappear later
<jhodapp> davmor2, no worries, it's not ready to test yet anyway
<davmor2> so more likely monday morning then
<jhodapp> that's perfect...I'll send you an email confirming that it's ready for you on Monday morning
<sil2100> cihelp: hey! Could we get qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu autopkgtests re-run?
<sil2100> cihelp: who should I poke regarding those? We landed a seed change that should help
<sil2100> http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/q/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/wily/amd64/ (and i386)
<fginther> sil2100, I have no idea how to rerun those. Is pitti or jibel available? ^
<sil2100> jibel is off on holidays, might look for pitti in this case
<sil2100> fginther: thanks!
<fginther> sil2100, or maybe infinity? ^
<alecu> pstolowski: jhodapp gave a status of the silo we depend on, a few lines above ^^^
<pstolowski> alecu, great, thanks
<pstolowski> alecu, we have no clarity what to do with unity8 atm (in terms of branching), i discussed this with tsdgeos but we will wait for monday when other unity8 guys are back
<sil2100> Mirv: do you have the power to re-run autopkgtests still?
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, also, give silo 38 a try with your music-scope changes
<tsdgeos> jhodapp: pstolowski was giving it a go i think
<jhodapp> tsdgeos, ok great
<jhodapp> I'm also testing it right now
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to fix/debug a crash in unity8 startup
<jhodapp> not the scope stuff, but silo 38
<pstolowski> jhodapp, we planned to, but i got stuck with the build issues (may need to have separate trunks for all projects involved)
<jhodapp> pstolowski, build issue for the music-scope silo?
<pstolowski> jhodapp, yes (silo 5)
<jhodapp> ok
<abeato> trainguards, I am getting a signature error that I do not understand: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-057-1-build/2/console
<sil2100> abeato: hey! The problem is different
<sil2100> 2015-08-07 15:39:54,683 ERROR dch: fatal error at line 1141:
<sil2100> New version specified (0.108+15.04.20150807-0ubuntu1) is less than
<sil2100> the current version number (0.108+15.10.20150807-0ubuntu1)!  Use -b to force.
<sil2100> You need to branch trunk for an older ubuntu series, or do a sync silo from a newer release to an older release.
<abeato> sil2100, hmm, ok... when I select vivid in the citrain, that's vivid-overlay?
<sil2100> abeato: no, you need to also add info about the overlay in the 'Destination PPA', it should be in the autocomplete there
<sil2100> But reconfiguring it doesn't require a rebuild
<sil2100> Just change it and reconfigure your silo
<abeato> ok, thanks
<abeato> sil2100, so I select the overlay ppa and keep the target series to "vivid"?
<sil2100> Yes
<abeato> ok
<abeato> sil2100, I also want to sync a package from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-arm-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<abeato> I have used ppa:~canonical-arm-dev/ubuntu/ppa,vivid as sync source
<abeato> is that right?
<abeato> sil2100, also I am nit sure about what how to reconfigure: does editing the entry+saving does it?
<sil2100> abeato: after you edit the entry and click save, simply click the 'Assign' button once again (as if reassigning) and proceed
 * sil2100 looks if the docs are updated for that
<abeato> sil2100, ok, got it
<sil2100> abeato: just in case it's needed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Modifying_your_existing_landing
<abeato> sil2100, great, I'll take a look
<abeato> sil2100, what about the sync I want to do? should it work or I need somebody else to copy the package around (pulseaudio)?
<sil2100> abeato: pulseaudio hmm... you'd have to ask a trainguard or a core-dev to help with the sync
<sil2100> Since it's a non-train package
<abeato> ok
<sil2100> ogra_: ugh, forgot to kick a new rc-proposed build
<sil2100> Kicking now
<ogra_> kick it then :)
<ogra_> like beckham ;)
<jhodapp> davmor2, vivid doesn't boot after installing the silo...figuring that out now
<boiko> robru: hi, you can go ahead and free silo 29, alreadu assigned silo 58 using the requests page
<pmcgowan> davmor2, what was fixed in the new device tarballs?
<sil2100> o/
<davmor2> pmcgowan: user wipe mode changes mostly but I think it still needs the the one silo to land too but I'll hit that after, for now it just didn't break anything.
<pmcgowan> davmor2, thanks
<robru> boiko: thanks!
<dobey> so it's just autopilot-gtk, and kde, blocking the gcc5 transition now, it seems
<bregma> di dual landings build separately for each target (eg. wily and overlay), or is it a binary copy?
<bregma> *do*
<davmor2> robru: silo 48 is mark for qa but it is a wily only build so can I throw it back to you please
<robru> davmor2: lemme see
<robru> davmor2: alright then
<davmor2> robru: ta
<robru> Mirv: morphis what's going on in silo 48? why was a wily silo marked as needing QA?
<dobey> bregma: seems it is not exactly a copy, as each gets different version numbers generated
<dobey> bregma: so different source packages, but only one ends up getting committed to the vcs upon landing
<jhodapp> robru, can you please dput qtmultimedia from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 38
<dobey> meh, right; devel-proposed doesn't include wily-proposed
<robru> jhodapp: sure, one sec
<robru> jhodapp: uh, "a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive"
<jhodapp> robru, do I have to bump the pkg version each time?
<robru> jhodapp: yeah 1ubuntu4 is already in there, you'll need to upload a new 1ubuntu5 then
<jhodapp> ok great, one min
<robru> jhodapp: yes! you can't go around having multiple different source packages with the same version number, silly. that defeats the point of having version numbers.
<jhodapp> well sure, but I never released the last one so thought it may not matter
<robru> jhodapp: PPAs are basically the same thing as the ubuntu archive. for all intents and purposes putting it in the PPA is "releasing" it, it's just not in the blessed archive that users download from.
<jhodapp> robru, ack
<jhodapp> robru, ok try again
<robru> ok
<robru> jhodapp: alright it's in there, you can do a WATCH_ONLY now
<jhodapp> awesome thanks!
<dobey> hmm, requests seems out of sync with my silo
<robru> dobey: uh, I just hit publish, I hope you don't mean there's something missing from the PPA
<robru> dobey: what's out of sync? same MPs are listed
<dobey> robru: no. the ppa is built and all
<dobey> robru: it says "Building" but the packages have been built for hours
<dobey> robru: and when i just set it to "publish without qa" i noticed that someone had apparently set it to "dual" and "qa required" (which were both incorrect)
<robru> dobey: dashboard should be considered authoritative there. sometimes network issues make the status update in bileto fail.
<dobey> well now it's correct for the publishing state at least
<dobey> weird
<robru> dobey: as for the other thing, I guess it's possible somebody else was editing your row. not sure who though
<dobey> yeah. would be nice to have visible history there
<robru> dobey: that would have to wait for v2 I'm afraid ;-)
<dobey> hmm, i guess sil didn't get anywhere with asking for the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu autopkgtests rebuilds
<robru> michi: you forgot to check ONLY_FREE_SILO
<robru> michi: I'm also freeing silo 41 since the MP in there was released in your other silo that published.
<jhodapp> robru, alright, got another qtmultimedia change to dput from ppa:jhodapp/ubuntu/ppa to silo 38 please (hopefully this should be the last one)
<jhodapp> robru, actually hold off on that for now
<jhodapp> robru, ok yes, please dput that
<robru> jhodapp: alright, copied
<jhodapp> robru, thanks
<robru> jhodapp: you're welcome
<michi> robru: thanks. I abandoned some silos, but didn’t know that this isn’t sufficient
<robru> michi: no worries. the 'Abandon' link in requests.c.u.c is mostly for if you don't have a silo assigned already, like if you created two requests by mistake.
<michi> Ah, I see.
<michi> So, what should I do when I abandon a silo after it’s allocated?
<michi> Build again with ONLY_FREE_SILO?
<robru> michi: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-032-3-merge-clean/6/console you just about had it here, but you need to check ONLY_FREE_SILO
<robru> yeah
<michi> robru: I look at the landing process page and could find anything.
<michi> Might be good to add a sentence or two. My expectation was that abandon would do all that.
<robru> michi: sorry, I'll update that (it's a bit out of date still)
<michi> Sure, no problem. Just mentioning it :)
<robru> michi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess#Abandon_a_landing ok ;-)
<michi> robru: Wow, most excellent, thank you! :)
<robru> michi: you're welcome!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1692 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1692 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ofono). Release pocket (vivid/ofono, xenial/ofono)
<Saviq> Mirv, are we migrating any time soon? it's starting to be boring how long any of my landings take :/
<Mirv> Saviq: see the whole morning of my monologue in #ubuntu-release..
<Mirv> Saviq: I'm fixing Kubuntu, Lubuntu, stuff as fast as I can, but I wish I didn't need to fix three/four flavors alone :(
<Mirv> updating Qt is getting really tedious these days
<Mirv> and it took me quite a while to find these newest problems today, as it did the previous ones on Friday, Thursday..
<Saviq> Mirv, I'm really just asking whether we should force-finalize silo 73, it doesn't make sense for it to be blocked on yakkety when it's already in overlay for v and x
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. as long as you don't publish new unity8 today.
<Saviq> Mirv, I won't
<Saviq> don't even have a silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx pete-woods morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1651 Diff missing (vivid/network-manager, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (xenial/network-manager, yakkety/network-manager). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, vivid/ubuntu-system-set
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1719 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/indicator-datetime, y
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Failed to build (yakkety/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx ltinkl, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1575 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-keyboard, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Currently building (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/dbus-cpp, xenial/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/repowerd, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Failed to build (vivid/dbus-cpp, xenial/dbus-cpp). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Failed to build (yakkety/libhybris). Successfully built (xenial/libhybris)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- awe, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1692 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Failed to build (xenial/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp). Uploading build (yakkety/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Failed to build (xenial/libusermetrics, yakkety/libusermetrics). Uploading build (vivid/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/kde-l10n-engb, yakkety/kde-l10n-eo, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde-l10n-et, yakkety/kde-l10n-eu, yakkety/kde-l10n-fa, yakkety/kde-l10n-fi, yakkety/kde-l1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (xenial/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/aethercast). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/camitk, yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde-l10n-fr, yakkety/kde-l10n-ptbr, yakkety/kde-l10n-uk). Diff missing (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/
<Saviq> jibel, https://trello.com/c/JIfJLmFA/3484-1754-ubuntu-landing-061-indicator-keyboard-saviq is ready again, if you guys accept it - it does have string changes, so if it's too late, we'll have to skip OTA13 with this
<Saviq> it wasn't ready because 73, that contained indicator-keyboard, is stuck in proposed still, and only today I managed to convince Mirv to force-finalize it
<Mirv> Saviq: he's away today, plus I think schedule is now changed so that yes it can get into QA queue
<Saviq> hmm thought it was changed to last Friday wrt. string freeze
<Saviq> davmor2, do you know ↑?
<davmor2> Saviq: got changed on Friday by a week
<Saviq> oh another week
 * Saviq rubs hands together
<davmor2> Saviq: that doesn't mean go ahead and land more stuff though
<Saviq> waat
<Saviq> ;P
<davmor2> :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Failed to build (yakkety/libusermetrics). Successfully built (vivid/libusermetrics, xenial/libusermetrics)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/jacktrip, yakkety/kde-l10n-fr, yakkety/kde-spectacle, yakkety/nifti2dicom, yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Diff missing (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-d
<alf_> trainguards: automated signoff for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 failed due to autopkgtest failures, but the failures don't seem to be related to the proposed packages. How can we ignore/override this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/camitk). Diff missing (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/jacktrip, yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/kde-l10n-engb, yakkety/kde-l10n-eo, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys. could someone restart the failed powerpc and s390x for libusermetrics - 1.1.1+16.10.20160808.1-0ubuntu1 on yakkety in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015/+packages
<pete-woods> would like to figure out of it's non-deterministic or not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1734 Release pocket
<sil2100> pete-woods: done
<pete-woods> sil2100: ty!
<sil2100> alf_: hey, poke QA directly about that
<sil2100> alf_: if those failures are on the yakkety parts then those might be related to all the various transitions happening (Qt, GCC6) - but QA can decide if they want to ignore those or not
<sil2100> alf_: I re-run the vivid failed test though
<alf_> sil2100: thanks, I will wait for the vivid rerun and ask in #qa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/camitk, yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/jacktrip, yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/kde-l10n-engb, yakkety/kde-l10n-eo, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde-l10n-et, yakkety/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Diff missing (vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6). Failed to build (vivid/nuntium)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/kde-l10n-engb, yakkety/kde-l10n-eo, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde-l10n-et, yakkety/kde-l10n-eu, yakkety/kde-l10n-fa, yakkety/kde-l10n-fi,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Currently building (xenial/dbus-cpp). Failed to build (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
<Saviq> dobey, hey, do these need to land together or can we take unity8 out of this silo? you could land click scope alone and we'll land the unity8 branch when it's ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/kde-l10n-engb, yakkety/kde-l10n-eo, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde-l10n-et, yakkety/kde-l10n-eu, yakkety/kde-l10n-fa, yakkety/kde-l10n-fi, yakkety/kde-l10n-fr, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Failed to build (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp, xenial/dbus-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1728 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 yakkety/qtubuntu: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/eglconvenience-retry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity). Release pocket (yakkety/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/clazy_run
<dobey> Saviq: the unity8 branch is ready as far as i'm concerned
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<Saviq> dobey, sure, but does it need to land together with the scope? or can we land separately?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
<dobey> Saviq: it can be landed separately, technically. i put it there as it's a fix to a widget for the store scope, and it was easier to test that way. i can't land the click scope bits right this second anyway, either, though
<Saviq> dobey, ack
<Saviq> dobey, it's waiting for an answer to https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/processing-indterminate/+merge/300123/comments/776707 AFAICT
<dobey> and landing my ubuntuone-credentials silo is more a concern right this minute
<dobey> Saviq: i asked paty to comment on the bug, but apparently she hasn't
<Saviq> dobey, it's good enough if you comment that you did :)
<dobey> Saviq: ok, well replied to that comment then
<Saviq> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Diff missing (vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6). Needs building (vivid/nuntium)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Proposed pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta). Successfully built (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Publish failed: mardy not authorized to upload account-plugins due to packaging diff
<dobey> jibel: can we get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 marked as qa ready please? the yakkety autopkgtest failures are due to changes in propose that things get built against, and autopkgtests not running against proposed; would be nice to get it fast tracked so people can stop worrying about ubuntuone-credentials tests
<dobey> sil2100, davmor2, rvr: ^^ or maybe you can?
<rvr> dobey: Let me check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<rvr> dobey: Done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Dependency wait (vivid/nuntium). Diff missing (vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Preparing packages
<alf_> sil2100: Hi! I was tracking in the 'running' section the vivid unity8 autopkgtest that you triggered manually, but after it finished I can't find it anymore, and the excuses pages hasn't updated. How can I find the rerun to present it to QA?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/kde-l10n-engb, yakkety/kde-l10n-eo, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde-l10n-et, yakkety/kde-l10n-eu, yakkety/kde-l10n-fa, yakkety/kde-l10n-fi, yakkety/kde-l10n-fr, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/qtubuntu
<rvr> Saviq: https://trello.com/c/tMedXPJu/3491-1754-ubuntu-landing-061-indicator-keyboard-saviq
<Saviq> rvr, is it running?
<rvr> Saviq: Nope
<Saviq> did you reboot?
<rvr> Saviq: Hmm
<rvr> Saviq: Now I am not sure, let me reboot
 * Saviq reflashing frieza, too
<rvr> Saviq: Seems I didn't reboot. It's fine now :)
<Saviq> ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs building (xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<dobey> alf_: you just have to wait. britney takes a while to run, so it may take some time (maybe over an hour or more) for the excuses to update
<alf_> dobey: Actually it *just* did :) Thanks for heads-up.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Needs building
<alf_> sil2100: ^^ FYI
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/usb-modeswitch). Diff missing (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca-valencia, yakkety/kde-l10n-cs, yakkety/kde-l10n-da, yakkety/kde-l10n-de, yakkety/kde-l10n-el, yakkety/kde-l10n-engb, yakkety/kde-l10n-eo, yakkety/kde-l10n-es, yakkety/kde-l10n-et, yakkety/kde-l10n-eu, yakkety/kde-l10n-f
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Ready to build (vivid/platform-api, xenial/platform-api, yakkety/platform-api). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, v
<rvr> Saviq: Silo approved
<rvr> (61)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<Saviq> rvr, great, thanks!
<Saviq> publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/usb-modeswitch). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). NEW queue (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast). Proposed pocket (yakkety/camitk, yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/jacktrip, yakkety/kde-spectacle, yakkety/nifti2dicom, yakkety/nomacs, yakkety/usb-modeswitch-data). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yak
<dobey> Saviq: are you pulling that unity8 branch into a separate landing then?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Successfully built
<rvr> sil2100: Can you comment on alf's issues? Haven't seen this "dependency wait" problem before.
<dobey> rvr: which issue?
<alf_> rvr: dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711
<Saviq> dobey, will add to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 when it's acked
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Proposed pocket (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/indicator-keyboard, xenial/indicator-keyboard)
<dobey> alf_, rvr: it means archs failed to build which previously built fine in the target archive
<alf_> rvr: dobey: Two issues: 1. there is a dependency wait for arch/release combos we don't care about 2. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1711/landing-000-yakkety/excuses.html is failing with what seems to be an infrastructure issue, unrelated to the packages in the silo
<dobey> alf_: you need to discuss the ppc issues with an archive admin
<alf_> dobey: Last time we had a repowerd silo we ignored the dependency waits: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1487#audit_log
<alf_> dobey: We don't care about fixing these, just unblocking the archs we care about
<alf_> dobey: which don't have any dependency waits of course
<dobey> alf_: you need to talk to an AA then and get the binaries removed for the archs you don't want to support
<dobey> alf_: the problem is there are previously built binaries on those archs, in the archive
<dobey> seb128: ^^ care to weigh in there?
<seb128> dobey, alf_, that excuses page suggests there is no arch issue just the unity8 autpkgtests blocking usc?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity8)
<dobey> seb128: not the autopkgtests, the binaries in the silo itself
<dobey> seb128: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-000/+packages <- all the ppc archs are depwait
<seb128> well on the url alf_ just gave the issue is that amd64/i386 autopkgtest are red
<dobey> seb128: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 is the issue
<dobey> seb128: the autopkgtests are a seaprate issue
<dobey> seb128: i'm pinging you about the depwait issue of course, as "fixing" it requires AA to delete binaries from archive
<alf_> dobey: seb128: Not sure which of the two is marking the 'automated signoff' as 'failed'. I think it's the autopkgtests as seb128 suggests, since last time we had the same depwait and the silo was approved just fine
<seb128> seems rather from the overlay ppa in that case though?
<dobey> seb128: not for yakkety
<seb128> Dependency wait (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd).
<seb128> no yakkety listed there
<seb128> but at the same time that citrain page is confusing
<seb128> so unsure what the real issue is
<dobey> oh right
<dobey> so someone needs to delete the binaries in the overlay ppa then
<seb128> I guess
<dobey> seb128: can you do that? :)
<seb128> + sort out the unity8 tests
<seb128> I guess I can
<seb128> but I don't understand why repowerd used to build on those archs and can't anymore
<seb128> in fact repowerd is not even in the ppa
<alf_> seb128: dobey: How did the binaries for these arch/releases ever get produced. I don't remember them ever getting produced (i.e. I remember the depwait from the start)
<seb128> those errors don't make much sense
<seb128> I think it's the citrain being confusing
<dobey> seb128: android hardawre api dep
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=repowerd&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<seb128> no such package in the overlay
<seb128> I wonder if the train is just telling you that it fails to build on some arch
<seb128> without being an error
<dobey> err
<seb128> try to get an explanation from the trainguards
<dobey> no, "dependency wait" means the build failed with depwait, and the target archive has previously built binaries on that arch
<sil2100> We had repowerd in the overlay but it was deleted
<dobey> weird though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/removeApplicationStage
<alf_> seb128: dobey: sil2100: I still think the error is just for the autopkgtest, the depwait is just informative...
<seb128> it looks like this way, the citrain interface is just confusing though
<seb128> like why does it flag it in red as an error if that's not one
<seb128> not explanation/log either
<dobey> well the depweait is an error, it shouldn't be showing there
<robru> dobey: when there is no package in dest archive, it reports all arches. It has no way to know which arches are really cared about
<dobey> oh
<robru> So yes, it is a "real" error but just ignore it, depwait won't block autopkgtest or publishing
<robru> The autopkgtest failure is because of the yakkety regression
<robru> seb128: click "status", gives full log of why it picked that status
<rvr> dobey: Silo 16 approved
<dobey> the autopkgtest failure is because we don't run autopkgtests against proposed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 QA Signoff: Approved
<alf_> robru: rvr: seb128: sil2100: Given all the info, I think we should just manually change 'automated signoff' to Approved :)
<dobey> rvr: thanks
<dobey> alf_: no, but qa should be changed to "ready"
<robru> alf_: that can't be done but QA can force it to QA ready in spite of the failure.
<alf_> robru: dobey: sounds good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- popey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1769 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<robru> I'd like to see some work done to fix autopkgtests, it's a bit ridiculous how often failures are ignored
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Job cancelled by saviq!
<dobey> Saviq: tsdgeos approved https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/processing-indterminate/+merge/300123 already, so you can go ahead and add it i guess. and i should drop it from my silo then? when do you expect that unity8 silo to be ready to land?
<Saviq> dobey, I'm hoping tomorrow
<dobey> robru: if we're not going to run them against -proposed, then we're always going to have issues like this
<dobey> robru: and the argument against that is if we run against -proposed, then we always have other issues
<dobey> robru: so pick your issues :)
<dobey> robru: the third option would be we can just not run autopkgtests at all in silos, for in-development ubuntu series
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: I dunno dude I'm pretty sure pitti did pinning magic to make it pull proposed when it needs it but not all of proposed. Or if not, then it should be possible
<dobey> robru: no, it's not done. otherwise the tests would pass
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Preparing packages
<robru> dobey: heh, disabling yakkety autopkgtests is tempting
<robru> Part of running autopkgtests was to find problems before releasing to proposed though
<dobey> yes, but if you aren't running autopkgtests against proposed, then that's just a blaatent lie
<dobey> so, imo, we should either always run with proposed, or never run the tests. because anything else is not reality
<tedg> robru: Is there a trick to updating a library version in the train, or do I need no-change rebuilds of every rdepends?
<alf_> rvr: Can please change QA signoff to "Ready" (see conversations above) for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 ?
<dobey> tedg: you have to do rebuilds of every rdepends
<dobey> tedg: let's not put that branch in a silo yet though
<tedg> dobey: Have to do, yes, the train may do it itself :-)
<dobey> it does not
<robru> tedg: there's no trick, so you need to supply empty MP for everything you want rebuilt
<dobey> it's a train, not an automaton
<tedg> robru: Ah, bummer. Was hoping for a tool to already exist :-)
<dobey> it's CI train, not AI train :)
<tedg> Is TensorFlow in the archive?
<robru> tedg: file a bug for that, sounds fun
<dobey> robru: hi, can you delete unity8 from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-012/+packages please?
<robru> (phone dying, I'm camping)
<dobey> oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1753 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntuone-credentials). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntuone-credentials, xenial/ubuntuone-credentials)
<robru> dobey: tedg can
<tedg> Sure
<robru> Alright I'm off, ciao
<dobey> ciao robru
<tedg> Thanks robru !
<sil2100> robru: see you o/
<sil2100> Have a nice trip
 * tedg thinks we should all chip in for a solar array for robru's phone ;-)
<dobey> microwave power ftw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/removeApplicationStage
<dobey> kenvandine: hrmm, why is libsystemsettings-dev not installable on yakkety any more?
<Saviq> dobey, your branch conflicted in debian/control with another one we have in the silo, do we really need udm -dev packages in B-Ds?
<Saviq> ah now I see
<Saviq> dislike the .h changes I must say
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/usb-modeswitch). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). NEW queue (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast). Proposed pocket (yakkety/camitk, yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/jacktrip, yakkety/kde-spectacle, yakkety/nifti2dicom, yakkety/nomacs). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Dependency wait (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/platform-api). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, viv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Preparing packages
<Saviq> sil2100, we can seed indicator-keyboard now
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Uploading
<Saviq> it's in yakkety-proposed already https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 vivid/nuntium: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Ready to build (yakkety/libhybris). Successfully built (xenial/libhybris)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Successfully built
<sil2100> Saviq: uploaded
<sil2100> Thanks for the heads-up!
<Saviq> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 /: Failed to update local lp:~/nuntium/nuntium-ubuntu-vivid-landing-014 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-notifications, yakkety/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, yakkety/pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Successfully built
<rvr> Elleo: bfiller: Can the lander set silo 31 as approved? :)
<rvr> Elleo: bfiller: Otherwise I won't get a new card
<bfiller> Elleo, I can't seem to set it as lander approved, not sure why
<bfiller> rvr, you can retest it as Elleo made the changes to button size
<Elleo> rvr: it's rebuilt but the new packages haven't been published into the silo yet
<Elleo> rvr: was waiting for that before reapproving
<rvr> Elleo: Ah, ok
<Elleo> seems to have been waiting quite a while for them to be published though, over an hour at least now :/
<Elleo> haven't generally noted how long it takes normally though
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1754 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (vivid/qtmir, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/platform-api, xenial/platform-api, yakkety/unity8). Needs building (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity-notifications). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/uni
<dobey> Saviq: yes, we do
<dobey> Saviq: should i stick it back in my silo?
<Saviq> dobey, I commented on the MP, if you could merge and resubmit with the other branch as prereq
<Saviq> I'd put it back in our silo
<dobey> i'll look
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/platform-api, xenial/platform-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/qtmir, xenial/
<dobey> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/processing-indterminate/+merge/302318
<Elleo> rvr: just spotted a problem with the latest update to that keyboard silo, fixing it now and then will rebuild again
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Failed to build (vivid/platform-api, xenial/platform-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/
<Saviq> dobey, thansk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/processing-indterminate
<Saviq> dobey, gah, criss-cross got in our way somehow https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1771/build/10/
<Saviq> dobey, right, you'd need to uncommit the top two commits and merge only Daniel's branch and overwrite
<Saviq> because you merged trunk, then Daniel's, who had trunk, too
<Saviq> so bzr went :-S
<dobey> le sigh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Job cancelled by ted!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Failed to build (vivid/platform-api, xenial/platform-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/qtmir, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Failed to build (vivid/platform-api, xenial/platform-api, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/
<rvr> Elleo: Ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Diff missing (vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/zeitgeist, yakkety/zeitgeist). Ready to build (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-scope, xenial/qtmir, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/ubuntu-push, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/libertine-scope, xenial/url-dispatcher, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/conten
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<Elleo> rvr: marked that silo lander approved again with fixes to the key press area size in tablet mode
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Currently building (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/qtmir, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir-gles, viv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-scope, xenial/ubuntu-push). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Needs buil
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Currently building (vivid/content-hub, vivid/qtmir, vivid/url-dispatcher, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/ubuntu-push, xenial/url-dispatcher, yakkety/qtmir). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Needs building (vivid/indicator-transfer). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-date
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-
<ToyKeeper> renatu: I've been trying to test ticket 1643, owncloud + caldav support, but can't get it to show either as a type of account which can be added.  Any ideas?
<ToyKeeper> renatu: https://trello.com/c/WYPCrKuz/3482-1643-ubuntu-landing-079-sync-monitor-account-plugins-account-polld-renatofilho
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<bfiller> ToyKeeper, you need to make sure to install the calendar app that is in the silo
<bfiller> the click pacakge
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Okay, so it's not supposed to show up in the USS Accounts page?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<bfiller> ToyKeeper, the way I tested was from the calendar I clicked the settings "Add online calendar" and then Google and Owncloud show up
<bfiller> not sure if owncloud shows up on it's own in online accounts
<bfiller> would think it would but haven't tested that
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: Thanks.  I haven't been able to get it to appear in the USS Accounts list when no account exists.  However, after adding it via the new calendar app, it does appear.
<ToyKeeper> bfiller: I was mostly just missing the new calendar app.
<bfiller> ToyKeeper, mardy or renatu should be able to tell you if that's expected or not, I'm not sure
<ToyKeeper> I found the qml interface files in the owncloud account plugin, but it's apparently not shown unless an account is already created.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Currently building (yakkety/content-hub). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
<mardy> ToyKeeper: hi! when you go to Online Accounts and choose to create an account, we show only those providers which create accounts which can be used by the installed apps
<mardy> ToyKeeper: so, if there is no app who can make use of an owncloud account, we won't show it
<mardy> hope this clarifies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<Mirv> mardy: did you decipher Thiago's oracle answer on your Qt bug? :) I wonder if you should try to ask him to elaborate on #qt-labs or something.. I mean, I don't get if he means "yes, this is the new behavior", "yes, this sounds like a probable bug caused by changes"..
 * mardy looks at the bug again
<Mirv> at least he left the bug open still so maybe it'd mean there's something to fix and he was just a bit short worded
<mardy> Mirv: as I understand it, he's clearly saying the latter: that it's likely that the bug has been changed by the refactoring
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/usb-modeswitch). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). NEW queue (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast). Proposed pocket (yakkety/camitk, yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/jacktrip, yakkety/kde-spectacle, yakkety/nifti2dicom, yakkety/nomacs). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, yakkety/kde-l10n-bs, yakkety/kde-l10n-ca, yakkety/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! Could someone please change 'QA Signoff' to 'Ready' for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 . I can't do it myself since Automated Signoff failed, but as discussed yesterday in this channel the Automated Signoff failure is due to infrastructural issues on britney yakkety, not the fault of the packages in the silo.
<Mirv> alf_: you need to ping ubuntu-qa for that instead
<alf_> Mirv: thanks!
<alf_> ubuntu-qa: ^^
<ToyKeeper> alf_: repowerd isn't going into OTA13, is it?  Final freeze was a few days ago.
<alf_> ToyKeeper: I think final freeze was moved by one week to this Friday
<ToyKeeper> Landing a big high-risk change right before release is usually not a good idea...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/plasma-desktop, yakkety/usb-modeswitch). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). NEW queue (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast). Proposed pocket (yakkety/camitk, yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/jacktrip, yakkety/kde-spectacle, yakkety/nifti2dicom, yakkety/nomacs). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ar, yakkety/kde-l10n-bg, y
<alf_> ToyKeeper: The plan was always to land it very early in the cycle, but due to issues related to repowerd on the desktop (which is not a priority) we had long delays. In any case, I'll let you (QA) and management make that decision. Even if we decide against it going into OTA13 can we mark it as 'Ready for QA' with a note 'not for OTA13' so it will be high in the queue and land early in the OTA14 cycle?
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: koza: is silo 060 landing soon? I'd like to add https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings/stop_s390x_problems_depend_on_upstart/+merge/302143 in there to not bring s390x back to the yakkety archives.
<Mirv> since the silo needs a rebuild I will go ahead and add the MP there now anyway. according to trello that'd be the priority u-s-s silo to land
<ToyKeeper> alf_: It's not really my decision; I just remember how badly things went last time it tried to land.  :)
<Mirv> ubuntu-qa: koza: 060 also says there are new commits in the lp:ubuntu-system-settings, so I'll also go ahead and rebuild the silo to be ready for QA when you have 037 issues resolved
<ToyKeeper> Mirv: Sounds like it's waiting on silo 37 to land, which is waiting on car/headset issues and koza.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: right, but 046 comments also say 060 is the priority so likely to land first if just the 37 issues are not too big
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Preparing packages
<alf_> ToyKeeper: Who should make the decision about repowerd landing in OTA13 at this point?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 Publishing
<sil2100> alf_: I suppose Pat and jibel_ would be the decision-making parties, but I think it should just land
<jibel_> sil2100, alf_ already discussed with Pat, and we'll land it for OTA13
<ToyKeeper> alf_: The magic 8-ball says outlook is good today and landing will be attempted.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Successfully built
<jibel_> alf_, there is still plenty of time to revert if there is any major problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/dbus-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/dbus-cpp, xenial/dbus-cpp)
<alf_> ToyKeeper: sil2100: jibel_: ack, thanks
<alf_> ToyKeeper: sil2100: jibel_: Can you please change 'QA signoff' to ready (since I can't for the reasons explained earlier)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 QA Signoff: Ready
<alf_> ToyKeeper: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libsignon-glib). Release pocket (vivid/libsignon-glib, xenial/libsignon-glib)
<ToyKeeper> alf_, jibel_: To speed things up, I'm going to run power tests on the repowerd silo before it lands.
<jibel_> sil2100, I approved silo 10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 QA Signoff: Ready
<alf_> ToyKeeper: Please let me know of the results, I am very interested in them
<ToyKeeper> D'oh, would help if it installed correctly.
<alf_> ToyKeeper: you need to follow the installation instructions in the test plan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlans/repowerd
<alf_> ToyKeeper: I am assuming the issue you saw is with /usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-default.xml
<ToyKeeper> alf_: Yeah, I realized that too late.  Was going to start some tests and head off to sleep, and I got ahead of myself.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 QA Signoff: N/A
<om26er> trainguards Hi! do I need to change 'Lander SignOff' myself for my request to proceed ?
<Mirv> om26er: yes, you're the lander, you tell when the landing is ready from your side.
<sil2100> om26er: hey! Yes, this field shows us if you, as the lander, have tested the silo contents already
<om26er> Mirv, sil2100 great, I just changed that. Will my silo build now ?
<om26er> how long does it normally take for the silo to build
<sil2100> om26er: wait, you first need to build your silo
<sil2100> om26er: which silo is it?
<om26er> aah the 'Build' button ?
<om26er> sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758
<sil2100> om26er: the lander sign-off field basically means, that you have built the packages in the silo and tested its contents and that it's good to go in your opinion :)
<sil2100> om26er: yeah, just press build
<om26er> I have build the package in a ppa, and have been testing it for a few days
<sil2100> om26er: you need to build it in the CI Train silo and test it there as well, since that'll be the package that will be copied to the archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
<sil2100> om26er: wait a moment, free silos needed
<sil2100> Will free one up for you in a minute
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1760 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1760 Merging to trunk
<om26er> sil2100, sorry I got disconnected. So what do I need to do ?
<sil2100> om26er: wait a moment, will free a silo up for you to use
<om26er> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> om26er: ok, press build now
<om26er> sil2100, great, its trying to build in 63
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Successfully built (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
<ToyKeeper> alf_: It'll take several hours to finish the power tests, but early results still appear to have bugs similar to last time.  USB plug/unplug events are triggering screen-off faster than usual, but I haven't confirmed yet whether this also disrupts videos and such.
<ToyKeeper> alf_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/repowerd/+bug/1602933
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1602933 in repowerd "suspends during video playback when USB gets unplugged" [Undecided,New]
<alf_> ToyKeeper: Thanks I will take a look
<ToyKeeper> Anyway, I'll check on it again in the morning, and should have confirmation then whether it's still happening.
<Saviq> jibel_, davmor2, mzanetti's reporting that the phone's frequently killing all apps (including scopes), seemingly OOM-killer - have you seen such an issue?
<davmor2> Saviq: facebook dies if you follow a link and come back to it that is the only app dying for me what phone is he on though
<Saviq> davmor2, turbo and krillin, I'm just upgrading mine to see if I can repro, been 3 images behind
<Mirv> davmor2: is there a bug btw about that? all webapps (twitter, facebook, 3rd party nes apps) suffer from that, ie you open an external link inside the webapp, come back, and it often crashes
<Saviq> says it started late last week
<Mirv> it's my pet peeve but I've always figured I should find out how to debug a webapp properly, and haven't gone doing that
<Mirv> it's hard to eg follow twitter when twitter crashes when you check out a link and come back
<davmor2> Saviq: I'd of noticed that then I've been using my turbo as a daily phone on rc-proposed since Friday so all over the weekend
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). NEW queue (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1757 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1743 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). NEW queue (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast). Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<om26er> sil2100, re my silo, seems the build for s390x failed on yakkety only. Is that a blocker ?
<om26er> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-063/+packages
<jibel_> sil2100, missing dep again
<sil2100> om26er, jibel: yeah, I guess autopilot was never rebuilt for yakkety yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Ready to build (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (yakkety/click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Preparing packages
<koza> Saviq, hey did you manage to land silo 73?
<Saviq> koza, yes, I got Mirv to merge it yesterday, you can land u-s-s, but make sure to include https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings/stop_s390x_problems_depend_on_upstart/+merge/302143 or you'll have trouble again
<koza> Saviq, cool and thanks for heads-up
<Mirv> koza: Saviq: the MP is already in silo 60 and the silo is built
<Mirv> so just go ahead (tm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
<rvr> anpok_: Silo 68 approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 QA Signoff: Approved
<anpok_> rvr: yay
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Ready to build (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta). Successfully built (yakkety/click, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Publishing
<sil2100> om26er: hey! So for your error... we'll have to somehow force your silo to the QA queue since this error can't be resolved
<sil2100> om26er: as the s390x arch does not have (and will not) upstart, which is a reqirement for the missing dependency
<om26er> sil2100, is that an  egg-hen issue ?
<om26er> aah, ok
<sil2100> om26er: simply in this case, if this is a real requirement for autopilot to work, we can't have autopilot for s390x ;/
<ogra_> om26er, we dont have egg-hen issues, we only have hen-egg issues here :P
<sil2100> i.e. gir1.2-ubuntu-app-launch-2 being required by autopilot
<sil2100> But I guess it's pretty important
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- anpok, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1751 Proposed pocket (yakkety/maliit-framework). Release pocket (vivid/maliit-framework, xenial/maliit-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Diff missing (yakkety/ubuntu-touch-meta). Successfully built (yakkety/click, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Generating diffs
<om26er> sil2100, Yes, there are many autopilot features that rely on upstart.
<om26er> on Phones we start apps through ual
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Successfully built
<renatu> ToyKeeper, you need to install the calendar app attached to the silo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Mirv> koza: btw what are the problems with silo 60 alone, if the silo 37 isn't there?
<Mirv> I'm thinking if it's suitable for landing into yakkety where ubuntu-system-settings is totally broken right now due to wrong binaries removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xen
<koza> Mirv, you cannot pair with Bluetooth Low Energy devices
<Mirv> koza: ok. hmm.
<koza> silo 37 adds bits that fix the pairing, the silo 60 makes Bluetooth LE devices visible on the USS level
<Mirv> sil2100: what do you think, can 060 yakkety be already copied to archives or should I instead do a no change rebuild of current u-s-s but with my s390x branch manually added, to restore the amd64 binary that was incorrectly removed from yakkety and that breaks autopkgtests, transition, etc..
<Mirv> it's really that yakkety is breaking up in pieces more quickly than I'm able to fix
<Mirv> the no change rebuilt with manually applied MP comes with the downside that 60 needs rebuild
<Mirv> koza: is 037 ready or will it need more work before you can put it again towards QA?
<Mirv> koza: if the 37 is going to take a day still, there's no trouble in rebuilding 060 once againi
<Saviq> mterry, hey, can you please restart this build for me - https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+build/10583430 - I've added u-s-s to the silo to fix the broken dependency chain (libsystemsettings-dev amd64 got removed mistakenly)
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Saviq> tx
<koza> Mirv, 37 is in the hands of QA
<koza> but it might take a day as davmor2 is getting himself the low energy keyboard
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jgdx> jibel, for silo 50, those autopkg test failures in unity8 seems to be identical to those in a previous, unrelated silo.
<jgdx> jibel, i386 qml tests failures: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-050/vivid/i386/u/unity8/20160808_163144@/log.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<jgdx> nothing was changed in USC, there were unrelated additions
<koza> Mirv, so yeah 60 could be rebuild however as I understood first you need to do no change rebuild, right?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-sche
<Mirv> koza: ok thanks then, yes I need to do no change rebuild in archives, then no change rebuild in your silo. ok, handling that still today.
<koza> Mirv, ping me if I need to do anything will be happy to help
<Mirv> koza: ok thanks, probably no need, you'll just see 060 has been rebuilt again in a few hours, I'll leave a note on the silo page again
<koza> cools
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
<mterry> Saviq, build is still broken?
<mterry> (amd64 cause of system-settings-dev)
<mterry> Just retried it again in case I had missed the publishing timing.  But still broke
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/ubuntu-themes, yakkety/ubuntu-themes)
<Saviq> mterry, I thought it failed because of the publish indeed, not sure why it'd fail again :/
<mterry> Saviq, hmm, yeah I'm seeing the same failure in a separate silo of mine  :(
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, that was meant to be solved by the u-s-s build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Failed to build (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2)
<Saviq> mterry, and it's there... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22800689/ - maybe again wasn't published yet?
<mterry> Saviq, it may be uninstallable for an actual reason besides not being present
<mterry> apt's error message isn't super useful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
<Mirv> I can install it in my yakkety-proposed from your silo, so therefore I'm trying once again. publisher runs are slow these days.
<mterry> k
<Saviq> yeah installs fine
<Mirv> seems to be building now
<mterry> yay!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Failed to build (yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/sync-monitor). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/account-polld, xenial/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1766 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1767 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1764 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1765 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1762 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1763 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Proposed pocket (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
<renatu> trainguards, do you know why this silo is stuck? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755
<tedg> renatu: I think it's qtbase-opensource-src
<tedg> renatu: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#buteo-sync-plugins-contacts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-s
<sil2100> renatu: qtbase currently has some migration issues that Mirv is working on actively, but there's so many moving parts right now that it's not that easy
<rvr> jamesh: michi: ping
<renatu> mardy, ^^
 * mardy reads
<mardy> renatu: ah, OK, I'm speaking of a different issue
<tedg> Seems like it's blocking almost a 100 packages at this point :-/
<mardy> renatu: there are 3 QA-approved siloes which will fail to land
<mardy> renatu: or maybe not, wait...
<dobey> mardy: they will need rebuilt and tested then. if you need to unblock things, you should request that certain requests be finalized, to unblock
<jgdx> Saviq, what can I do about failing autopkg tests in unity8? Is it a known problem? E.g. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1721/landing-050-vivid/excuses.html
<renatu> mardy, the silo is triple landing, it got partial land. But the code was not merged yet.
<mardy> renatu: ah!
<mardy> renatu: ok, that explains it
<dobey> jgdx: that looks like flakiness and it just timed out. ask for it to be re-run
<mardy> renatu: so, I guess, there is no issue, we just have to wait?
<jgdx> dobey, okay
<tedg> rvr: It is very late their time, anything someone else could answer?
<renatu> mardy, yes. I have this other silo too: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773
<mardy> renatu: cool then, sorry for bothering you :-)
<renatu> mardy, no problem.
<rvr> tedg: I don't see any autopkgtest running for storage-framework, but silo description says there are automatic tests.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast)
<Saviq> jgdx, ask core devs for a rerun, (mterry can you ↑↑) - yeah we unfortunately have a few flaky tests
<dobey> rvr: which silo?
<tedg> rvr: I imagine they are build time, not autopkg
 * mterry looks
<rvr> mardy: Same silo, same question. Is the new v2 accounts API covered by automated tests?
<rvr> dobey: Silo 3
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Publish failed: Packaging changes need manual ACKing
<dobey> rvr: it seems there are old binaries left
<dobey> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1681/landing-003-yakkety/excuses.html
<rvr> dobey: :-/
<dobey> rvr: but yeah, it doesn't seem to have any autopkgtests either
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Publishing
<mardy> rvr: yes, it has quite extensive tests
<mterry> jgdx, Saviq: retried the test in that silo
<jgdx> mterry, Saviq, thank you
<mterry> (and restarted in xenial and yakkety too for that silo)
<Saviq> mterry, yakkety will fail because of all-proposed
<mterry> ah fair
<rvr> mardy: Do they run in autopkg step?
<rvr> mardy: Where can I see the results?
<Saviq> mterry, I wonder if you can add all-proposed=true to the ♻ links to cheat them ;)
<mterry> Saviq, I saw that we merged branches into unity8 trunk, though it hasn't landed in release pocket?  Did we just get tired of waiting?
<dobey> Saviq: well, if libsystemsettings-dev issue gets fixed, maybe stuff will start migrating again
<Saviq> mterry, yeah :/
<Saviq> dobey, that'd be awesome ;P
<mterry> What happened to libsystemsettings-dev?
<dobey> rvr: btw, can you set https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 to qa ready too? thanks
<dobey> mterry: for some reason it's uninstallable by the unity8 autopkgtests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Preparing packages
<rvr> sil2100: There are old binaries left in this silo. Should they be removed before silo is approved? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1681/landing-003-yakkety/excuses.html
<rvr> dobey: Looking
<sil2100> rvr: let me check what's going on with that
<Saviq> mterry, I think it got removed by mistake from proposed
<mterry> huh
<Saviq> mterry, amd64, that is - s390x was removed on purpose
<sil2100> rvr: yeah, let me remove the stale packages, this error should go away soon
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1761 Release pocket
<sil2100> jamesh, michi, kenvandine: did the new boost help in the silo in the end?
<kenvandine> ??
<dobey> sil2100: eh? the boost in that silo is for bug fixes needed by storage-framework, as i understand it, and vivid only had an old boost
<sil2100> dobey: I know as I was the one copying it there, I know what for it was needed but no one actually ACKed that it indeed helped in the end
<sil2100> That's my question
<Mirv> tedg: what's blocking the 200+ packages among else is the click packagekit transition
<Mirv> so there's that, GCC6 related things, new Qt, new KDE, everything is bundled together and nothing moves before evry issue is resolved
<dobey> sil2100: wel i'm not sure what you're asking then. it doesn't help anything beyond storage-framework (at least yet), as everything else still uses the default in vivid
<kenvandine> Mirv, do you have a silo full of those fixes?
<kenvandine> i have a fix for content-hub ftbs
<sil2100> dobey: eh, I know that as well
<kenvandine> Mirv, it was qdoc moving packages
<Mirv> kenvandine: mostly I've been copying fixes to the archives
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Dependency wait (vivid/nuntium, xenial/nuntium, yakkety/nuntium). Ready to build (xenial/dh-golang, xenial/golang-1.6, yakkety/dh-golang, yakkety/golang-1.6). Successfully built (vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6)
<Mirv> kenvandine: content-hub should not be blocking anything though
<kenvandine> good
<kenvandine> i'll create a separate landing then
<Mirv> kenvandine: the remaining blockers are WebP transition and packagekit transition
<Mirv> and now also the ubuntu-system-settings wrong binaries deleted
<kenvandine> sigh
<Mirv> plus the s390x fix to UITK depends is not validated yet by britney as such but the fix is probably in
<kenvandine> Mirv, i hadn't heard about that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<Mirv> when s390x binaries of u-s-s were to be deleted, accidentally some amd64 ones were too
<kenvandine> Mirv, do i need to do anything?  or is someone else taking care of it?
<Mirv> also the powerpc GCC6 failure might hit as sooner than we get everything migrated, and if there's GCC6 related general explosion then it will postpone everything by a week probably..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 Preparing packages
<Mirv> kenvandine: if anything, currently help Laney with WebP transition, I'm not sure if he's actively doing it at the moment - in my radar (the last time update_output.txt was meaningful) the following packages will block everything from migrating even after u-s-s, s390x UITK and click are fixed: camitk itksnap jacktrip nifti2dicom nomacs - and I understood they could be related to WebP transition via
<Mirv> ffmpeg or something along those lines
<Mirv> I'm landing u-s-s and click right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/light
<Mirv> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/auto-libwebp.html
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Mirv> sil2100: the current dependencies go about like that because KDE upgrade, depending on Qt 5.6, requires Lubuntu dropping a faulty KDE depends from meta package depends on plasma-discover, which uses packagekit 1.0, click needs to lose packagekit < 1.0 plugin or otherwise Qt, KDE, half our stack, lubuntu-qt-desktop and so on can't mgirate to release pocket. to say that "qtbase has some migration
<Mirv> issues" is therefore a slight understatement :)
<Mirv> add to that GCC6 blowing up some powerpc, upstart breakage blocking UITK on s390x, u-s-s binaries gone, and something related to WebP being also stuck in there makes for a merry mess
<sil2100> Mirv: oh god
<Mirv> and all of that depends on each other
<sil2100> Yeah, the upstart breakage also introduced chaos everywhere
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast)
<sil2100> Mirv: but you uploaded the click with the packagekit removal?
<Mirv> sil2100: yeah, I did just a moment ago, and also restored ubuntu-system-settings without bringing back s390x. and I fixed the UITK s390x issue by sprinkling that fairy dust on the powerpc build, so after everything settles and I rerun a couple of unity8 autopkgtests in proposed, we should be back to the situation I explained to kenvandine: stuff is blocked due to apparently WebP somehow (I've not
<Mirv> figured out how but Laney knows), and the list of blocking packages will be camitk itksnap jacktrip nifti2dicom nomacs
<Mirv> that's the theory at least
<sil2100> Ok, that would be great - thanks for all that work! Is anyone working actively on the WebP transition? Is it Laney?
<Mirv> let me explain the powerpc fairy dust part to you in private (in case needed) because should be kept as a siikret :D
<sil2100> hehe
<davmor2> Mirv: haven't you fixed that yet ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 Destination version missing from changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/light
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1775 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Ready to build (xenial/signon-ui). Successfully built (xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gnome-control-center-signon)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Release pocket (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (xenial/unity). Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/unity). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-keyboard). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicato
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Diff missing (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Proposed pocket (yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/sync-monitor). Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/account-polld, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/account-polld, xenial/sync-monitor, yakkety/account-plugins)
<Saviq> mterry, can you pop u-s-s from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001/+packages then, not needed any more
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<Laney> Mirv: what do you need for the click stuff now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Job cancelled by saviq!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
<mterry> Saviq, oh was at lunch, sure can do
<Saviq> mterry, nw, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, done
<Mirv> Laney: nothing, it'd done, it's the WebP that would need to be done now, and it could be possible the transition would happen after things settle. assuming all of camitk, itksnap, jacktrip, nifti2dicom and nomacs is related to that.
<Laney> ok
<Laney> I'll look shortly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, xenial/content-hub). Uploading build (yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/unity, yakkety/unity). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 yakkety/unity8: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/session-lightdm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Job cancelled by saviq!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1776 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 yakkety/qtmir: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/qtmir/fix-1607240
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/mir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1750 Dependency wait (vivid/nuntium, xenial/nuntium, xenial/ubuntu-push, yakkety/nuntium, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-push). Ready to build (xenial/dh-golang, xenial/golang-1.6, yakkety/dh-golang, yakkety/golang-1.6). Successfully built (vivid/ciborium, vivid/dh-golang, vivid/golang-1.6, xenial/ciborium, yakkety/ciborium)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-de
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 QA Signoff: Approved
<boiko_> robru: can I get a silo for this request: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780
<robru> boiko_: one sec
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1545 Abandoning ticket
<sil2100> robru: !
<sil2100> robru: don't you DARE do something in the train now, you should be camping!
<sil2100> boiko: let me try finding some stale landings
<sil2100> Oh, ok, I see a silo for publishing
<robru> sil2100: oh figured you'd be EOD, please free a couple PPAs 😂
<boiko> robru: oups, sorry, enjoy camping :D
<robru> boiko: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Publish failed: Packaging changes need manual ACKing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
<sil2100> koza: hey!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber). Failed to build (yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (xenial/libphonenumber). Diff missing (vivid/libphonenumber). Failed to build (yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Diff missing (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber). Failed to build (yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1777 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/unity). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Currently building (vivid/location-service). Failed to build (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad, vivid/gst-plugins-base, vivid/gst-plugins-good, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly, vivid/gstreamer, vivid/libhybris). Uploading build (vivid/gstreamer1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Failed to build (vivid/location-service, yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Diff missing
<ToyKeeper> alf_: Any chance of getting bug 1602933 fixed soon?  Aside from behaving weird, it also interferes with measuring anything the phone does with the screen on.
<ubot5> bug 1602933 in repowerd "suspends during video playback when USB gets unplugged" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602933
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Diff missing (vivid/gstreamer1.0). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad, vivid/gst-plugins-base, vivid/gst-plugins-good, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly, vivid/gstreamer, vivid/libhybris)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, any idea why USS is not considered here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1721/landing-050-xenial/excuses.html ?
<jgdx> mterry, mind doing another recycle of the xenial u8 amd64 autopkg tests there ^?
<robru> jgdx: well it says there's a unity8 regression. Did you read the log?
<robru> jgdx: sorry I'm just on my phone, you should ask a core dev to retry unity8, it's known to be flaky
<robru> Gotta run, bbl (also on vacation today)
<mterry> jgdx, done
<jgdx> mterry, thanks
<jgdx> robru, didn't know the two were connected, but that makes perfect sense. Thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, yakkety/address-book-service). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Diff missing (vivid/gst-plugins-base1.0, vivid/gstreamer1.0). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad, vivid/gst-plugins-base, vivid/gst-plugins-good, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly, vivid/gstreamer, vivid/libhybris)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Publish failed: frame has merges in bad states
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Job cancelled by saviq!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (vivid/qtubuntu, xenial/unity-api). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Needs building (vivid/unity-api, xenial/unity-notifications, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity-notifications). Successfully built (vivid/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Currently building (yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity-notifications). Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/uni
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Failed to build (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-sche
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/thumbnailer)
<jamesh> are there any friendly core-dev folks who would like to publish silo 3 (https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681) for me?  The LandingProcess wiki page seems to say this won't happen automatically due to the manual source upload
<robru> jamesh: publishing is never automatic, what gave you the impression it'd ever be automatic? publishing can only be done by people who have upload rights on the package.
<robru> jamesh: bad time of day for core devs, I guess sil will be around in some hours
<jamesh> robru: I didn't think it was ever automatic.  This is the first time I've pushed a silo with a manual source package change, and the LandingProcess wiki page said I had to go out and seek a core dev (something I hadn't done in the past)
<robru> jamesh: yeah, if your ticket is just MPs and doesn't have packaging changes, you can publish yourself, but if you have either packaging changes or manual sources then you need somebody with upload rights (usually core dev, maybe PPU or MOTU depending on what package it is).
<jamesh> we've got a new Boost for vivid in the overlay (the manual source package), trivial packaging changes to unity-api, and a completely new package that has never been in the archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Diff missing (vivid/gst-plugins-base1.0, vivid/gst-plugins-good1.0, vivid/gstreamer1.0, vivid/libhybris). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad, vivid/gst-plugins-base, vivid/gst-plugins-good, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly, vivid/gstreamer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<Mirv> jamesh: if you had highlighted trainguards, I'd have noticed earlier :) looking.
<jamesh> Mirv: I wasn't sure if trainguards were core devs, or distinct
<Mirv> jamesh: distinct, but me and sil2100 are also core-devs
<jamesh> okay
<Mirv> jamesh: looks ok, but storage-framework will go to NEW queue instead of proposed in yakkety since it's a new source
<Mirv> which means: publishing
<jamesh> Mirv: fair enough.  Will that delay the other stuff in the silo?
<Mirv> jamesh: no, vivid and xenial will be up to date immediately
<jamesh> Mirv: in particular, the sooner the online-accounts-api stuff gets published, the sooner the builds in our team Jenkass instance
<jamesh>  can start passing
<jamesh> (since storage-framework can't build without the updated online-accounts-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Publish failed: Diffs missing! Please do a DIFF_ONLY build
<Mirv> doh, needs some manual work because vivid-only boost
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Publishing
<mardy> Mirv, jamesh: do you have any idea about this failure? Do I need to add a dependency on gcc6? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275316446/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-powerpc.account-polld_0.1+16.10.20160727.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mardy> Mirv, jamesh: I didn't change the code, the failure started happening in yakkety by its own
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Publishing
<jamesh> mardy: looking
<jamesh> mardy: "go build launchpad.net/account-polld/qtcontact: /usr/bin/g++-6: fork/exec /usr/bin/g++-6: no such file or directory" is the relevant error
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Release pocket (vivid/libusermetrics, xenial/libusermetrics). Successfully built (yakkety/libusermetrics)
<jamesh> mardy: looks like the build chroot gets upgraded from gcc-5 to gcc-6, but g++-6 doesn't get installed
<jamesh> is g++ a build-dependency?
<jamesh> hmm.  build-essential depends on g++, so I wonder what is going on?
<Mirv> mardy: doesn't look familiar, and like jamesh seems puzzling.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Proposed pocket (yakkety/fonts-emojione, yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/fonts-emojione, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/fonts-emojione, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<mardy> Mirv, jamesh: is build-essential an implied dependency, or should I add it to debian/control?
<jamesh> mardy: build-essential represents the dependencies every package implicitly depends on
<jamesh> you don't need to explicitly depend on them normally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Diff missing (vivid/boost1.58). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud). NEW queue (yakkety/storage-framework). Proposed pocket (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Release pocket (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework). Successfully built (vi
<mardy> jamesh: thought so, at least I never see it mentioned in any debian/control
<jamesh> I'd expect the chroot upgrade to upgrade the "g++" package to a version that depends on "g++-6", and cause the new C++ compiler to be installed
<jamesh> but that obviously hasn't happened
<Mirv> mardy: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 will need a rebuild and re-QA unfortunately because renato's https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/account-plugins/0.13+16.10.20160804-0ubuntu1 was landed
<jamesh> is the build failing everywhere, or just on one arch?
<mardy> Mirv: ok, will do
<Mirv> mardy: also, no-one asked to publish that silo / ack packaging changes, it could have been published already last week
<mardy> jamesh: I'm not sure, here it mentions powerpc only, I don't know if the other archs built it or not: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1722/status/1003/
<Mirv> I do tend to publish unpublished QAd silos, but they are now more hidden due to yakkety failures
<mardy> Mirv: ah, I didn't know that, I thought that publishing was automatic. Is it a matter of pinging trainguards, or whom?
<Mirv> mardy: anyone who has publishing rights to the packages if they have packaging changes - so for example me or sil2100 if main packages
<Mirv> so any core-dev
<Mirv> mardy: it has only seemed automatic :)
<jamesh> mardy: Looking at the silo PPA, it only failed on PPC for yakkety: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-055/+packages
<mardy> Mirv: but as I understand, I cannot build ticket 1562 until this one has fully landed, right? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643
<jamesh> mardy: I'd retry the build to see if you get a different answer before spending more time on it.  One possibility is that it was built at just the wrong time when the archive was inconsistent
<jamesh> mardy: it looks like the vivid-overlay builds are failing weirdly too, on multiple architectures: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/275316472/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-powerpc.account-polld_0.1+15.04.20160727.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jamesh> that one is searching for GCC 5 on vivid
<mardy> jamesh: uh, I just noticed that https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 is about to land, and it uses my account-polld branch as a prerequisite; somehow these silos are being landed in the wrong order... but anyway, I'll just wait for it to land :-)
<Mirv> mardy: right. I'm making a note to manually track those two packages. merge to trunk should be ready in 1 min.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1643 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 NEW queue (yakkety/storage-framework). Proposed pocket (yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/unity-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Release pocket (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, vivid/unity-api, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework, xenial/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Proposed pocket (yakkety/bluez). Release pocket (vivid/bluez, xenial/bluez)
<mardy> Mirv: OK. But I just noticed that that silo includes some changes to account-polld (if you see the account-polld MP, you'll see that it uses another branch as prerequisite) that I wanted to land in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722, and might not be ready
<mardy> Mirv: they work fine, but with the current Dekko, tapping on the notification won't do anything
<jamesh> Mirv: thanks for your help with silo 3.  Everyone here at the sprint appreciates it!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libusermetrics). Release pocket (vivid/libusermetrics, xenial/libusermetrics)
<mardy> Mirv: it's not such a serious issue, and Dekko is likely to get fixed soon, but it's a bit weird that that silo got to land before mine :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Proposed pocket (yakkety/fonts-emojione, yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/fonts-emojione, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/fonts-emojione, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
<Mirv> mardy: right, well QA will only the silos generally in that order that they come in if no-one lets them know better...
<Mirv> mardy: with these packages that many parties are working on, some coordination is required
<mardy> Mirv: yeah, usually that's not a problem, given that it's unlikely that the same package is worked on by two different teams with no coordination
<mardy> Mirv: we'll be more careful in the future
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud). NEW queue (yakkety/storage-framework). Proposed pocket (yakkety/online-accounts-api). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Release pocket (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework). Successful
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/ubuntu-themes, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/ubuntu-themes, yakkety/ubuntu-themes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/kde-runtime). Diff missing (yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/stk). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-api). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Diff missing (vivid/gst-plugins-base1.0, vivid/gst-plugins-good1.0, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, vivid/gstreamer1.0, vivid/libhybris). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad, vivid/gst-plugins-base, vivid/gst-plugins-good, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly, vivid/gstreamer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/stk). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<Saviq> Mirv, how could you!
<Saviq> (release unity-api) :P
<Mirv> Saviq: jamesh asked kindly! :)
<Saviq> Mirv, I assume you won't want to finalize it...
<Mirv> and I know the next q... right
<Saviq> w00t you did :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamesh michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1681 Merging to trunk
 * Mirv 's "remember to track migration manually" list is growing big
<Saviq> Mirv, thank you :)
<Saviq> I actually had that unity-api MP in my silo, too
<Mirv> Saviq: you're welcome. the yakkety-proposed issue is now no longer in my hands so I don't know when it will resolve..
<Saviq> aha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1783 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/kde-runtime). Proposed pocket (yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<koza> trainguards, auto signoff is failing on my beautifuly crafted silo 60 but this time on vivid [unity8/8.14+15.04.20160803-0ubuntu1] and I do not see what could be wrong [it has been all green a couple of days ago]. I'm a little bit lost atm on the current state so is it a known thing or sth new?
<sil2100> koza: I guess the tests tend to be flaky? I saw failures of those from time to time
<sil2100> Let me re-run as it looks like qmluitests failed
<koza> sil2100, could you re-run
<koza> sil2100, you are fast, thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1628 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/fonts-emojione, vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/fonts-emojione, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, yakkety/fonts-emojione)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/kde-runtime). Proposed pocket (yakkety/mlt, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1782 QA Signoff: Ready
<koza> sil2100, just to make sure that it is under control: have you managed to re-run silo 60? I ask because there is no change of the status whatsoever.
<jibel> koza, tests are running http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml search for landing-060
<koza> jibel, cool
<sil2100> koza: yes, I did, it's not instantly visible though
<koza> sil2100, jibel, now I know, will bookmark that page for future
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1783 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1783 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/kde-runtime). Proposed pocket (yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1722 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Diff missing (vivid/gst-plugins-bad1.0, vivid/gst-plugins-base1.0, vivid/gst-plugins-good1.0, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly1.0, vivid/gstreamer1.0, vivid/libhybris). Ready to build (vivid/gst-plugins-bad, vivid/gst-plugins-base, vivid/gst-plugins-good, vivid/gst-plugins-ugly, vivid/gstreamer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service)
<jgdx> jibel, hey, can I get an exception for automatic test failures in silo 50? It's now only failing for yakkety; a known failure afaik.
<jgdx> jibel, actually, hold that for a bit. Seems I need a rebuild.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<rvr> Wellark: Hi. Silo 76 is approved.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Uploading build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Successfully built
<jgdx> morphis, how soon can you land 21? (And you saw Mirv pushing a change to packaging? Might have to rebuild)
<jgdx> Mirv, or does he ^?
<Mirv> seems also aethercast changed in archives
<morphis> jgdx: as QA as approved it, it can land right now
<jgdx> morphis, go go go
<Mirv> "Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/aethercast)"
<morphis> jgdx, Mirv: what change to packaging?
<morphis> Mirv: that can't be, all changes are in trunk and branches are rebased properly
<jgdx> Mirv, I got that too, for udm, which hasn't changed since July
<Mirv> morphis: jgdx: firstly, it's ok, can be published.. with a twist
<Mirv> u-s-s I added s390x related thing, I can rebuild yakkety only
<Mirv> aethercast seems no-change rebuild to pick up boost change in archives
<morphis> Mirv: if not somebody uploaded aethercast without going through train
<Mirv> so yakkety related issues that can be workarouned
<Mirv> morphis: yes, doko tends to do that..
<morphis> why? we especially state that in the packaging its need to be done this way
<morphis> otherwise its just a big mess
<Mirv> morphis: because doko is doko
<jgdx> doko desu ka?
<morphis> Mirv: who is that?
<Mirv> morphis: well, he does handle GCC6 and boost type of transitions and just uploads hundreds of packages without asking anyone, which tends to cause havoc in addition to of course progressing the transitions
<morphis> hm
<Mirv> morphis: https://launchpad.net/~doko
<Mirv> morphis: anyway, it's not your problem, I can handle it in yakkety
<morphis> Mirv: can you submit any changes he did as MP?
<Mirv> morphis: it's just a changelog entry since it was a no-change rebuild to pick up newer dependency
<morphis> ah ok
<morphis> then I am fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Mirv> I can update the trunk as needed, or even if needed
<Mirv> so if your aethercast picked up the same boost, then it could be actually published as is
<Mirv> I'm still pondering the u-s-s for a bit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/ffmpeg). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1732 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/mcloud). Proposed pocket (yakkety/online-accounts-api, yakkety/storage-framework). Ready to build (xenial/boost1.58, yakkety/boost1.58). Release pocket (vivid/boost1.58, vivid/online-accounts-api, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/online-accounts-api, xenial/storage-framework). Successfully built (vi
<Mirv> it would look like u-s-s would not need my workaround anymore but the s390x would be prevented from building even without it, so I could maybe publish the silo as is, forced
<Mirv> maybe I'll readd it however afterwards for the possibility of the problem coming back, as the upstart is the key point to depend on
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Publish failed: ubuntu-system-settings has new, unbuilt commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Diff missing
<Mirv> ok needs manual anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<koza> Mirv, sil2100, could you help with publishing bluez in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 I needa core dev ack on this
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<Mirv> koza: I already published, like it says it's in vivid/xenial and in yakkety proposed
<koza> Mirv, ah thanks and sorry - still learning
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1620 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Proposed pocket (yakkety/aethercast). Release pocket (vivid/aethercast, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/aethercast, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Diff missing (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1783 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/libertine/pasted/+merge/299603". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 QA Signoff: Ready
<mardy> rvr: hi, can you please override the automated signoff failure in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562? It's the usual failure with ubuntuone-credentials tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1562 QA Signoff: Ready
<mardy> rvr: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<rvr> mardy: Thanks for what? I didn't do anything :D
 * mardy looks
<mardy> jibel: ah, it was you, thanks :-) (no worries rvr, you'll get a cookie the next time :-p)
<rvr> mardy: :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1784 Successfully built
<rvr> mardy: Didn't I already approve silo 49?
<mardy> rvr: yes, but I had to rebuild it since another silo landed changes to account-plugins
<rvr> mardy: I see
<mardy> rvr: feel free to re-approve it without testing, the chanegs are not conflicting and nothing changed here
<mardy> *changes
<rvr> mardy: I'll take a quick look, just in case
<mardy> rvr: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1784 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-eas
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1784 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
<Mirv> jgdx: morphis: still a moment before everything is ready
<morphis> ok
<om26er_> sil2100, Hi!
<om26er_> sil2100, How can we ensure autopilot silo testing card is created for QA ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
<mardy> dobey: getting a bit tired by these failures, this might help: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/ubuntuone-credentials/fix-token-tests/+merge/302551
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Currently building (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw). Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw)
<mardy> dobey: do you have a silo where you could put that in, or do you want me to try to land it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Failed to build
<dobey> mardy: no, you can delete that MP
<dobey> mardy: a fix that skips the tests already "landed"
<dobey> mardy: don't blame me for silo autopkgtests not running against proposed
<sil2100> om26er_: hey! hm, first proposition would be to poke jibel and the QA team directly about it
<jgdx> Mirv, okay, let me know. I think I've started two builds and same thing :)
<sil2100> om26er_: since the lander sign-off cannot be force-switched because of the yakkety build failure - a build failure that doesn't really matter
<sil2100> But the train is stubborn
<om26er_> sil2100, aah, I was thinking maybe the card would appear on the sign-off queue for QA.
<sil2100> om26er_: yeah, it would if the silo didn't fail to build
<sil2100> om26er_: it's always created when the lander sign-off is Approved and the automated tests pass
<sil2100> But here, well...
<sil2100> We can't do that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell)
<mardy> dobey: no blames assigned :-) Your call, but maybe you want to restore the tests, if that fix works? probably those 2 seconds were not enough for the mock test to be ready
<mardy> s/test/server/
<om26er_> davmor2, If a silo fails to build, shall I just add the testing card manually to trello board ?
<dobey> mardy: what i really want is mockable APIs so we don't have to run bloody servers and pretend integration tests are unit tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Successfully built
<Mirv> jgdx: mardy: ok finally, these publisher run lengthts are crazy. so I've updated lp:u-s-s (already earlier) and copied a rebuilt u-s-s to yakkety to restore what that silo's build removed.
<mardy> Mirv: did you mean to ping morphis? ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw)
<om26er_> sil2100, 'Lander Signoff' reverts to null for me on my silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758
<Mirv> mardy: yes I meant to ping morphis :)
<sil2100> om26er_: yes, that's what I said above
<sil2100> om26er_: you can't set it to Approved because of the build failure
<Mirv> oh, just when I click send, I notice tedg may mean https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 <- sil2100, should that be merged if it blocks https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 ?
<sil2100> om26er_: and we can't do anything about the build failure, so you need to poke QA about that
<Mirv> I can add it to my long list "remember to check migration of after yakkety some day recovers"
<sil2100> om26er_: like, directly
<tedg> Mirv: Yes, that is one that is getting me. But it looks like webp is close?
<sil2100> jibel: ^ hey, om26er_ has an autopilot silo that we can't switch to 'Approved' because of a build failure on s390x (because of upstart)
<sil2100> jibel: I have no means of switching it to Approved right now to run automated tests
<sil2100> jibel: could you guys include it to the QA queue anyway?
<om26er_> sil2100, I was told we won't be able to land it if it has FTBFS
<Mirv> tedg: it's as close as it was yesterday :) also, I'm not convinced it's the final piece, only that it makes it easier to see clearer what the remaining obstacles are.
<Mirv> tedg: but hopefully, yes..
<sil2100> om26er_: by who?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<sil2100> om26er_: anyway, wait, I might have another idea
<om26er_> sil2100, we could go this way https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings/stop_s390x_problems_depend_on_upstart/+merge/302143 ?
<sil2100> om26er_: that's exactly what's happening here
<sil2100> om26er_: but what I'll try to do is convince the archive admins to just remove autopilot from s390x for now
<tedg> Mirv: I am hopeful, don't destroy my hopes! ;-)
<om26er_> that would work
<sil2100> om26er_: but the truth is that this is the train not giving us options
<sil2100> om26er_: since we should be able to still publish willingly packages that stop building for a certain architecture
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope, yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/
<dobey> crikey why are the unity8 tests *always* failing now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Successfully built
<renatu> Mirv, did you face a problem like that on yakkety: /«BUILDDIR»/buteo-syncfw-0.7.21+16.10.20160810/unittests/tests/msyncdtests/SyncBackupTest.cpp:56: undefined reference to `bool QTest::qCompare<bool, int>(bool const&, int const&, char const*, char const*, char const*, int)'
<renatu> I check the code and the line that is failing is: QCOMPARE(iBackup->getBackUpRestoreState(), true);
<Trevinho> sil2100: can you please finalize this ticket https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 ?
<sil2100> Trevinho: is it blocked by the ongoing transitions?
<sil2100> Trevinho: I see some failing unity8 tests on it
<seb128> it's blocked by flacky unity8 tests
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> Let me finalize then since you guys have the migration on your radar
<Trevinho> sil2100: unity8 depends on 7 only because of settings schemas... nothing related to that.
<Trevinho> sil2100: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Merging to trunk
<sil2100> Trevinho: yeah, I know, just want to make sure someone keeps retrying those autopkgtests or makes sure it otherwise migrates to release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 QA Signoff: Approved
<sil2100> om26er: hmm hm hmmm, actually..!
<om26er> sil2100, you found a solution
<sil2100> om26er: I checked the bileto code and the workaround you pointed to earlier should help us indeed! One similar to https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-system-settings/stop_s390x_problems_depend_on_upstart/+merge/302143
<sil2100> om26er: could you get that built in the silo?
<sil2100> om26er: be sure to include a similar comment to mark this as temporary basically
<om26er> sil2100, shall I just update my merge proposal to add a depends on upstart ?
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> That would be great
<sil2100> + the comment
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Preparing packages
<Trevinho> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Generating diffs
<sil2100> yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 xenial/frame: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+files/frame_2.5.0daily13.06.05+16.04.20160809-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Trevinho> what's this? :o
<dbarth_> jibel: hey, i don't see https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 on the qa board, can you help?
<dbarth_> (or give me glasses if i failed to find it ;)
<sil2100> dbarth_: the automated sign-off failed so it needs manual QA action
<sil2100> dbarth_: the ticket won't get auto-created if the QA Sign-off field is not 'Ready'
<sil2100> (trello QA ticket I mean)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1782 QA Signoff: Approved
<dbarth_> sil2100: can you guys mark it ready then? (i can't) and it contains one of those webapp-container fixes i was refering to
<javier4_> abeato, hi. Ondra on #ubuntu-touch told me you're the man who can explain how can I port media framework from a mediatek AOSP tree  to UbuntuTouch.
<sil2100> dbarth_: ah, ok, so the failure reason for the autopkgtests is the unity8 test flakiness, right?
 * abeato now notices he is not right now in #ubuntu-touch
<sil2100> Trevinho: hmmm
<sil2100> Trevinho: is it just me or is the ticket you asked me to finalize stuck finalizing?
<sil2100> Trevinho: or is finalizing unity silos always taking so long
<sil2100> ?
<seb128> launchpad and infra are having issues due to firewall changes
<seb128> unsure if that might have bitten you there
<seb128> just mentioning it in case
<sil2100> Oh
<Trevinho> sil2100: not sure, i got notifications for branches being merged
<sil2100> Might be, I just hope that if that's the case then we'll see some timeout or something
<dbarth_> sil2100: yes, correct
<sil2100> dbarth_: ok, will still need to make sure QA are aware of that
<sil2100> rvr, davmor2, jibel: hey! So dbarth_ would like to ask for including his silo to the QA queue, the autopkgtests are failing do to 'known reasons' - unity8
<sil2100> It sucks that it's still the case, we need this fixed really
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<davmor2> sil2100: which silo he has like a million
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727
<sil2100> This one
<davmor2> done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Proposed pocket (xenial/unity). UNAPPROVED queue (xenial/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity). Release pocket (yakkety/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 UNAPPROVED queue
<dbarth_> thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowski, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1785 Successfully built
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1737 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Publish failed: Packaging changes need manual ACKing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Proposed pocket (yakkety/repowerd, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (vivid/repowerd, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/repowerd, xenial/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
<robru> sil2100: finalizing is Very Slow because of a new feature which deletes tags that point at commits that don't exist, of which there are many, and it takes a full round-trip to lp just to delete one, so I've seen it take up to 40 minutes
<sil2100> robru: oh, ok, yeah remember when you were testing that on the sprint
<sil2100> robru: how's the trip going?
<robru> sil2100: it was good! I was camping near a town called Tofino, you should look that up on a map. I'm home now but I'll still be off today anyway
<sil2100> That's one tasty town name
<robru> sil2100: check out this epic beach https://goo.gl/maps/UCXZmVsb42q
<sil2100> Oh man seriously? Now that looks cool
<sil2100> Too bad I can't walk on google maps on the beach, only the nearby road seems available
<robru> Yep, walked all along it, it's several km long
<robru> I was surprised by the scale, I stood in the middle and could only barely see the water in either direction
<sil2100> It doesn't look so big on the map, but it's easy to misinterpet when you don't have anything to scale
<sil2100> There seems to be some inn on the small island there?
<robru> sil2100: Nah that's just somebodies house! There were "private property" signs there. Imagine owning an island...
<sil2100> I wonder how people living there get to the mainland, heh ;) Maybe by bike or something, walking would be troublesome
<sil2100> Anyway, nice place to visit one day for sure, too bad Canada is so far away
<robru> sil2100: yep! Alright I'm off, take care
<sil2100> robru: see you tomorrow!
<om26er> robru, how can I cause a rebuild of the silo ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/
<robru> sil2100: ^^
<sil2100> om26er: hey!
<sil2100> om26er: you want a no-change rebuild?
<sil2100> om26er: or do you want to build the dependency-changes?
<om26er> sil2100, latter
<sil2100> om26er: just press build, you can then select which packages you want to build/rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/autopilot). Successfully built (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
<om26er> sil2100, done, thanks a lot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1778 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 Dependency wait (yakkety/autopilot). Successfully built (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1738 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity). Release pocket (yakkety/compiz)
<pmcgowan> koza, are 46 and 60 separate fixes? how come not together?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (vivid/repowerd, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/repowerd, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service). Failed to build (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1774 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/history-service, vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/libphonenumber, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/libphonenumber)
<kdub> trainguards https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 is stuck with an autopkgtest when its trying to migrate... talking to the u8 guys, the compilation failure was something that's fixed in proposed
<kdub> so do I have to wait until the u8 migrates to the release pocket and then get the autopkg tests retriggered?
<tedg> kdub: You can force merge it, and it'll stay in proposed. You'll kinda need to watch it there though to make sure it goes through.
<tedg> kdub: Not ideal either way
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
<kdub> I don't know enough about this part of the release process to know how to do either of the suggestions :)
<tedg> kdub: So a core-dev can look at it and decide how to handle proposed, if it needs to wait for u8 to get cleaned up or it can be pushed through.
<tedg> kdub: WRT to your branches and the other side of things, we can force it through the train and it'll ignore that it's still in proposed if you want to build other silos and stuff like that.
<dobey> kdub: no, your stuff and the unity8 stuff are already in proposed, and autopkgtests in proposed run against proposed
<dobey> kdub: so basically all you have to do is wait
<kdub> dobey, because the autopackage test will be re-run?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> err, repowerd isn't even listed on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<dobey> so it's probably just held up by other things in the giant migration
<kdub> dobey, I think its already gone through?
<kdub> with unity-system-compositor getting stuck
<dobey> kdub: then it'd be migrated already :)
<kdub> right, but I need usc to migrate so that I can move the mir0.24 silo along
<dobey> oh, and so it is
<dobey> oh, err, right, misread that one
<kdub> so it seems like if I wait, it should pick up the proposed u8 migration, and then go through, and then it'll be all cleared up
<dobey> yes, the test needs re-run against the new unity8
<kdub> or optionB is to force-merge, which its looking like won't be needed
<kdub> okay, so waiting it is then, thanks dobey and tedg
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 QA Signoff: Ready
<koza> pmcgowan, 46 fixes cars, 60 fixes ble hid devices. also 46 came later than 60 and first was just a test that turned out to be the fix everyone has been waiting for
<koza> pmcgowan, the strategy has ben not to pollute already working and tested stuff - silo 60
<pmcgowan> koza, sounds good
<koza> ubuntu-qa: ticked QA ready on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 which is green on vivid/xenial and red on yakkety [known issue - not considered] - so that you know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Needs building (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Uploading build (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1763 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1780 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Currently building (vivid/buteo-syncfw). Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw). Successfully built (xenial/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1779 Failed to build (yakkety/buteo-syncfw). Successfully built (vivid/buteo-syncfw, xenial/buteo-syncfw)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/con
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: yakkety s390x/upstart issue, boost transition, Qt transition, GCC6 transition
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1578 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~xavi-garcia-mena/storage-framework/test-branch-for-keeper/+merge/297989". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1578 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
<Mirv> renatu: no, that's unfamiliar to me
<Mirv> bah, no-one is online who has pinged me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1784 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Failed to build (xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xe
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Currently building (yakkety/ffmpeg). Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1787 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Proposed pocket (yakkety/indicator-network). Release pocket (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/unity). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Preparing packages
<sil2100> Mirv: should we publish click in silo 79?
<Mirv> sil2100: I'm not sure, the other option is to ask for override of it in autopkgtests.
<Mirv> sil2100: if you think it's ok, then yeah I could do this fourth click release in a few days :)
<Mirv> with that third upload there are now autopkgtest results again, so it's back to normal (failing that one test in yakkety) but without the packagekit dependency
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 Dependency wait (yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/location-service, xenial/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1788 Successfully built
<Mirv> the MP is https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/click/skip_on_yakkety_test_debsig_install_valid_signature
<Mirv> doh, not that, I mean MP is https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/click/skip_on_yakkety_test_debsig_install_valid_signature/+merge/302630
<Mirv> it's temporary thing but maybe click will even be removed in z
<Mirv> and of course it's even useful to get that failure "back" in z if someone works on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss ssweeny, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1745 QA Signoff: Ready
<cimi> sil2100, on silo #1, we removed one branch from the list that might be breaking stuff here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1771/landing-001-xenial/excuses.html
<cimi> sil2100, would it be possible to rerun those so we see if things get better?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
<sil2100> cimi: hey! You mean you removed one MP from the request, right? Did you rebuild the packages afterwards?
<cimi> sil2100, I think saviq did
<cimi> sil2100, sorry there's a bit of confusion on our side since I basically never assisted a landing :) that would be my first one
<sil2100> cimi: so when a branch is removed and the silo re-built then the autopkgtests get re-run automatically
<cimi> sil2100, so it's the first time that I actually see autopkg tests for deps, usually I only deal with single branches
<sil2100> cimi: so if the silo was rebuilt, then what you see should be the test result of the latest packages
<sil2100> cimi: we can try rebuilding again, which component's MP was pulled out?
<cimi> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/makeTryGenericScopeViewWork/+merge/302405
<sil2100> cimi: ok, I see that Saviq indeed rebuilt the silo already
<cimi> sil2100, yes
<cimi> sil2100, but the autopkg tests seem from yesterday
<sil2100> cimi: no, those are recent
<sil2100> cimi: at least, they got generated recently:
<sil2100> Generated: 2016.08.11 10:30:52 +0000
<cimi> sil2100, I checked one log and I see autopkgtest [17:58:22]
<cimi> when it starts
<sil2100> cimi: yeah, I see that britney seemingly only re-run tests for unity8
<sil2100> cimi: but still, even those that got re-run failed
<sil2100> cimi: look here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1771/landing-001-yakkety/excuses.html#unity8
<cimi> sil2100, that seems deps
<cimi> sil2100, no? https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-yakkety-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-001/yakkety/amd64/u/unity8/20160811_083032@/log.gz
<sil2100> cimi: yeah, the only thing I can do is re-run those, don't have much more power over the britney machinery
<cimi> sil2100, try please
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1787 Preparing packages
<sil2100> cimi: ok, re-running
<cimi> sil2100, awesome
<cimi> thank you let's see
<cimi> sil2100, deps issues?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1787 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<cimi> sil2100, we get "badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U."
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1787 Publishing
<sil2100> cimi: not sure if those results are from the latest run
<cimi> ah ok
<sil2100> Ok, they are now, same thing
<sil2100> hm, not sure why that's happening
<ltinkl> sil2100, we're kinda clueless
<sil2100> ltinkl, cimi: I don't have much experience with autopkgtests but here, looking at the log, it seems to have something to do with unity8 and unity8-greeter? Did you change any dependencies or something in that silo?
<sil2100> hmm
<ltinkl> sil2100, nope, afaik
<sil2100> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23014462/
<sil2100> This is the part that represents the problem, but I'm just guessing how to decipher that
<ltinkl> sil2100, yeah likely; there's no branch in the silo that changes our deps though or even touches the greeter
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1787 Proposed pocket
<cimi> yeah I checked
<cimi> no branches change deps
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! You seem to have some more knowledge at least regarding reading autopkgtest output: do you think what britney wants here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23014462/
<sil2100> Mirv: what the heck does Depends on unity8:amd64 < none | 8.14+16.10.20160811.1-0ubuntu1 mean?
<sil2100> Why would it dep on < if 8.14+16.10.20160811.1-0ubuntu1 was just built and is subject to testing?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<Mirv> sil2100: not sure but you're staring at a yakkety test results which was not run with --all-proposed option, so stuff won't work. you need someone to rerun all of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1771/landing-001-yakkety/excuses.html with --all-proposed
<Mirv> on snakefruit
<sil2100> :|
<Mirv> that is, retry-autopkgtest-regressions -s yakkety --ci-train-silo 001 --ci-train-ticket 1771 --all-proposed
<sil2100> Let me try that
<sil2100> I have access to snakefruit, but not sure if I have the right powers
<Mirv> sil2100: but if you didn't yet, please retry all the vivid/xenial failures from the excuses pages
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, thanks for pointing that out, forgot that it's not --all-proposed by default
<Mirv> I know the command, I don't have access :)
<Mirv> I wonder why so much unity8 xenial failures though
<Mirv> with some (a lot) luck that wouldn't be needed anymore soon... migration... maybe...
<Saviq> Mirv, see #phablet, something broke, my guys are looking into it
<Saviq> (as in !unity8 broke)
<Saviq> this happened yesterday, maybe day before
<Saviq> and I need to go o/
<cimi> Saviq, pa pa
<cimi> Saviq, hopefully mterry will know a bit more than us
<Mirv> Saviq: ok, weird
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
<Mirv> huge gcc-5 upload happened on Tuesday https://lists.canonical.com/archives/xenial-changes/2016-August/014242.html
<Mirv> in xenial
<sil2100> cimi: ok, so I asked Laney to re-run the silo yakkety tests with --all-proposed, we should get some more correct results soon
<sil2100> (since I do not have the permissions to do so)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
<cimi> thank
<Laney> s
 * Laney sweats
<sil2100> Poor Laney, his powers are abused during these dark times
<koza> trainguards, I merged the trunk today at noon, however still a dest version missing from chlog on yakkety - which landing am I waiting for then https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748?
<sil2100> koza: hey! So the train says 0.4+16.10.20160810-0ubuntu1 is missing from the changelog
<sil2100> koza: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/0.4+16.10.20160810-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> koza: so there seems to be some u-s-s silo that has been released but not merged yet
<sil2100> koza: I can try finding that silo for you
<sil2100> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/tickets?search=0.4%2B16.10.20160810-0ubuntu1
<Mirv> koza: sil2100: yes I released silo 60 today
<Mirv> so that should be finalized
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
<sil2100> koza: it's actually your silo ;) But of course it's blocked in -proposed because of "reasons"
<sil2100> Mirv: I guess we force-finalize, right?
<koza> ah, I thought that iot merged already
<ogra_> we just need a policy that forbids "reasons" ... then we should be fine for all future builds :P
<sil2100> Yes, +1 on that!
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> sil2100: correct
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
<koza> sil2100, am I able to do anything with that blocked silo 60 or I need to wait?
<Mirv> koza: it looks like he didn't do it, I do it now
<sil2100> Yeah, got dropped from the internetz
<Mirv> damn that internet thing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1696 Merging to trunk
<koza> Mirv, sil2100, thanks
<Mirv> koza: ok it's done, you can rebuild now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1721 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
<alf_> trainguards: Hi! Is there a silo we can free so I can use it for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 (it complains about 'no silos available')?
<jibel> I think silo 71 can be freed
<jibel> it's in 4 now
<jibel> tvoss, ^ you confirm?
<abeato> sil2100, how is it that there is no diff generated in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 ? is that normal?
<mterry> jibel: good morning! Saviq sent me an email about the state of silo 1 and its problems in autopkg.  Vivid looks OK, but xenial has a mysterious timeout (I'm looking into that), and yakkety needs a rebuild with all-proposed (or just be ignored).  How do I do the all-proposed thing?
<jibel> mterry, Laney retried yakkety with proposed enabled
<mterry> oh yeah?  /me checks results
<jibel> mterry, it's running http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml#pkg-unity8
<mterry> jibel: thanks
<jibel> mterry, lines with "Ppas:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay ci-train-ppa-service/landing-001"
<renatu> trainguards, the silos still blocked due qt problem? I have 2 silos waiting for that
 * mterry goes back to looking at xenial's oddity
<tedg> renatu: Seems like it, just got in, but info is here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<renatu> tedg, do you know if I need to to something manual, or this silo will finish the land automatically? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755
<tedg> renatu: There is nothing you need to do right now, but I think you still need to finalize when it does get out of proposed. You'll get pinged by queuebot.
<renatu> tedg, ok thanks
<dobey> finalize is automatic, normally
<dobey> if you're blocked, you can perhaps request trainguards to run finalize for you, so that the code will merge to trunk, though the package will still be in -proposed in yakkety for now
<tvoss> jibel, yup
<jibel> sil2100, ^ silo 71 can be freed
<tedg> dobey: Ah, I thought it still needed an "okay"
<dobey> it needs someone with permissions (ie trainguards) to do it, if you want it done manually, but in normal circumstances it's automatic
<sil2100> Was at lunch, reading backlog
<sil2100> jibel: 71 is not valid?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Successfully built
<jibel> sil2100, it's merged in 4
<sil2100> jibel: ah, ok, abandoning then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss mardy, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1742 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Preparing packages
<om26er> sil2100, hello
<om26er> sil2100, I added upstart dep on autopilot, seems the build still failed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/278240262/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-s390x.autopilot_1.6.0+16.10.20160810-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<om26er> shouldn't it just try not to build ?
<sil2100> hm, it should
<sil2100> om26er: wait, it's all good
<sil2100> om26er: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-063/+build/10595152
<sil2100> It's on dependency-wait as we wanted it
<Mirv> dependency wait is the correct type of brokenness
<sil2100> Exactly ;)
<sil2100> om26er: if you're happy with the packages, just switch Lander sign-off to Approved
<sil2100> Now it should just work
<om26er> sil2100, aah, I saw red line on Bileto and tried to approve it :)
<sil2100> om26er: it's ekhm, the good kind of red ;p
<om26er> sil2100, how long does it generally take for the card to come on testing list for QA ?
<sil2100> om26er: depends on how much time the autopkgtests take
<sil2100> Once those are finished and green, it appears almost instantly on the QA trello board
<om26er> sil2100, hmm, can i monitor that ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1711 Release pocket
<sil2100> om26er: you can either watch for bileto to switch the status when it's running or just look at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running.shtml for your silo, e.g. search for landing-063
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- abeato, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1781 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/libvoikko, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1762 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1770 Diff missing (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/ffmpeg, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtimageformats-opensource-src, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (yakkety/kde-l10n-ast, yakkety/kde-runtime, yakkety/mlt, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/stk, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Failed to build (yakkety/content-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/qtubuntu). PPA/bzr version mismatch (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/app
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1705 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1766 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 vivid/net-cpp: Failed to upload package
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hi!  We have a autopkgtest failure for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786.  Is there any way to rekick the test to see if passes this time?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Preparing packages
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you need a core dev
<robru> kenvandine: ☝
<ChrisTownsend> robru: k, thanks
<robru> Yw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Abandoning ticket
<robru> sil2100: if you delete s390x autopilot binaries from yakkety then bileto status will go green and it won't be considered a regression when published
<sil2100> robru: yeah, wanted to do that, was a proposition of mine a one point but then we worked it around
<sil2100> So it's all good now
<sil2100> *at
<robru> sil2100: how is it good? When you publish this the s390x depwait will be considered a regression and held in proposed
<sil2100> We'll have to manually override it, there's too many packages with the same problem - but that's up to archive admin's decision on how to proceed
<dbarth_> hiya trainguards, i have https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 which is in a funny state
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1787 Release pocket
<dbarth_> it has qa approval, was rebuild/checked, now it would need to go onto -proposed to reach the next SRU process stage
<dbarth_> what should i do?
<robru> abeato: diffs are generated by the build job which you never ran.
<robru> dbarth_: why would QA approve that? It's xenial SRU
<sil2100> dbarth_: hm, and there seems to be an account-plugins upload already made to the archives
<robru> dbarth_: you should investigate the britney failure, and then once that's resolved you can publish
<sil2100> dbarth_: not xenial of course, but do you want this for sure?
<sil2100> *for
<sil2100> dbarth_: I mean, the xenial-overlay has 0.13+16.04.20160804-0ubuntu1 and you want to release to standard xenial archives version 0.13+16.04.20160719-0ubuntu1, so an older one
<sil2100> dbarth_: is that what you want to do?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Ready to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
<sil2100> dbarth_: this is why britney says: ALERT: account-plugins is newer in testing (0.13+16.04.20160804-0ubuntu1 0.13+16.04.20160719-0ubuntu1)
<robru> sil2100: yes britney is hard coded to include overlay even for SRU tickets so that's an incorrect result, publishing SRU won't be impeded by that
<sil2100> Yeah, just saying that this is why the britney result is marked as 'failed'
<sil2100> Anyway, I'm not sure if dbarth_ actually wants to release an old version of account-plugins to xenial-archive
<robru> I wonder what the diff is
<dbarth_> sil2100: yes, that's meant as an sru, with a branch made specifically to target code living in standard xenial
<dbarth_> as opposed to the xenial-overlay which already has the fix
<dbarth_> hopes that clarifies the intention
<robru> dbarth_: just click publish then
<dbarth_> oh ah, i've got the permission on that one !
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Publish failed: dbarth not authorized to upload account-plugins due to packaging diff
<dbarth_> ah no: ERROR Publish failed: dbarth not authorized to upload account-plugins due to packaging diff
<dbarth_> robru: ^^
<robru> dbarth_: well, sometimes. sil2100 ^
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> If all is as intended then yes, let me press the publish button
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/libertine, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
<dbarth_> thanks
<robru> sil2100: did you publish yet?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Publish failed: account-plugins has merges in bad states. gnome-control-center-signon has merges in bad states
<robru> heh
<robru> brb
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 REJECTED queue (vivid/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/lightdm, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session, yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> dbarth_: not sure if you saw that, you need to approve your merges ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Preparing packages
<dbarth_> robru: oops
<dbarth_> done now
<robru> sil2100: still around? ^
<sil2100> Hey!
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Buried deep but yeah, re-publishing
<robru> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
<dbarth_> thanks guys, i appreciate all of the hand-holding^Hahem help! :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 UNAPPROVED queue
<mterry> jibel: you were curious about silo 1, yes?  Can QA start testing it?  I've sorted (most) of the autopkg issues.  Vivid is good, just one flaky i386 failure in xenial, and yakkety seems fine.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1773 Successfully built
<jibel> mterry, I am not curious about any silo and not eagerly waiting on this one particularly. There is already a bunch of silos ready for QA, so we'll take when it's ready.
<mterry> jibel: OK sorry, I had been told you were watching it.  Never mind then, normal process will continue  :)
<jibel> mterry, no problem, it's a trick from Saviq to get it faster in our queue ;)
<mterry> :)
<dobey> robru: hmm, one thing i miss from the spreadsheet, iirc, is that at the top is said how many silos were available
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1500 Dependency wait (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, vivid/content-hub, vivid/libertine, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, xenial/content-hub, xenial/libertine, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu, yakkety/content-hub, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<robru> dobey: yes, when bileto first started it did not have any way of knowing how many PPAs existed, although it might be possible to revisit that now.
<robru> dobey: for now just know that there are 81.
<dobey> robru: total, but not avaialble :)
<robru> dobey: in the menu it says how many are assigned, so just subtract in your head
<dobey> ah ok
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100: goodnight
<tedg> So it looks like webp has migrated and pkgkit is in? Does that mean Qt is on its way?
<robru> tedg: qt does appear to be valid, I can't remember how to interpret the raw data though so I couldn't say what's holding it up now
<tedg> robru: Yeah, is it a manual or automatic process?
<tedg> robru: Seems like libwebp is valid now too: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#libwebp
<tedg> At least the transition tracker is happy: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/auto-libwebp.html
<robru> tedg: well it's theoretically automatic however there are certain cases where the excuses page says valid but actually there's something holding it back that needs to be poked
<tedg> robru: POKE ALL THE THINGS! :-)
<tedg> robru: I dont' know how to check that, but I'd love to be taught.
<robru> tedg: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_output.txt the answer is in here somewhere but I completely forget how to interpret it
<robru> tedg: try asking in #ubuntu-release
<robru> I'm off for lunch, bbl!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1744 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1786 QA Signoff: Ready
<dobey> Saviq: err, i thought you were adding my branch to a unity8 silo? i don't see it in any of the request tickets :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Dependency wait (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1765 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
<koza> trainguards, could you restart auto signoff on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 - some glitch on vivid
<dobey> koza: you need a core dev, general trainguards can't necessarily do that
<koza> dobey, understood
<dobey> mterry, kenvandine: ^^ maybe you can re-run the failed unity8 autopkgtest for koza
<koza> dobey, thanks
<dobey> although you might need to find someone further west. it's 18:00 on this coast :)
<koza> do not know yet who is core dev and who is not [from any-coast timezone] ;)
<koza> cyphermox, slangasek ^^^^ could you re-run the failed unity8 autopkgtest for  https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748
<koza> bdmurray, ^^^^^
<slangasek> koza: done
<koza> slangasek, thanks
<slangasek> koza: fwiw linking to https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1748/landing-046-vivid/excuses.html would've let me find it faster
<koza> slangasek, 10-4
<dobey> or copying the link for the little recycle icon :)
<koza> ah this tiny blue laundry machin elike thingy ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 yakkety/net-cpp: Failed to upload package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (xenial/keeper). Ready to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/storage-framework, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 yakkety/net-cpp: Failed to upload package
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 /: Failed to update local lp:~/keeper/keeper-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-060 cache
<michi> trainguards: got an error in a silo. Haven’t seen this before. Silo 60
<michi> Failed to update local lp:~/keeper/keeper-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-060 cache.
<michi> Anyone know what to do?
<robru> michi: I explained the fix for that on the net-cpp merge 7 hours ago, I guess nobody read it yet
<michi> robru: Thanks, I wasn’t aware of that. Do you have a link?
<robru> michi: I don't have a link handy, it's the only net-cpp merge on that ticket
<michi> Is this the one? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1449
<robru> robru: what? No. Look at the ticket with the error
<michi> Ah
<robru> Click on the net-cpp merge
<michi> robru: Found it, thanks!
<robru> michi: the keeper error is just that keeper was never built. If you look at the build failure, net-cpp is broken and holding everything back
<michi> Yes, that makes sense.
<robru> michi: bizarrely Marcus tried to build a second time many hours after I explained how to fix. Not sure why he's not on IRC to ping
<michi> marcustomlinson, robru: Marcus is sitting opposite of me. He’s on IRC :)
<robru> marcustomlinson: oh you're here now, couldn't find you hours ago
<marcustomlinson> robru: I missed your comment on the net-cpp MP about the build
<robru> marcustomlinson: I tried to ping you when I wrote that but you weren't here
<jamesh> robru: we're all in UTC+10 this week, so might have been asleep
<robru> jamesh: well he was clicking buttons in bileto without being on IRC
<michi> robru: We are fixing it, thanks for your help!
<robru> michi: ok no worries
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 xenial/net-cpp: Failed to run hook pre_release_hook
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 /: Failed to update local lp:~/keeper/keeper-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-060 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 /: Failed to update local lp:~/keeper/keeper-ubuntu-yakkety-landing-060 cache
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Ready to build (vivid/mcloud, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/net-cpp, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storag
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 yakkety/mcloud: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~gary-wzl77/mcloud/enable_tests. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/storage-framework)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/net-cpp, yakkety/net-cpp). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 Publishing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 yakkety/thumbnailer: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~michihenning/thumbnailer/lgpl-for-trace
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 Proposed pocket (yakkety/repowerd). Release pocket (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Currently building (xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/thumbnailer). Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper, yakkety/net-cpp). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Failed to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (vivid/net-cpp, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/storage-framework). Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Needs building (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- om26er, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Currently building (vivid/storage-framework). Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/stor
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__ alf_, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1790 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, xenial/keeper, xenial/mcloud, yakkety/mcloud). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<koza> ubuntu-qa: ubuntu/landing-046 [https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748] is good again [only known issue on yakkety] to be moved out of Failed lane.
<jibel> koza, set to ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- koza, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1748 QA Signoff: Ready
<koza> right
<jibel> koza, which means a new card has been created, cards don't move back. davmor2_Hols will take it on Monday when he's back
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tvoss, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1793 Failed to build
<koza> jibel, awesome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Dependency wait (yakkety/keeper). Failed to build (vivid/keeper, xenial/keeper). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/storage-framework, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/mcloud, xenial/net-cpp, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/storage-framework, yakkety/account-plugin
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: oh my.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot-qt/+bug/1611733 - it seems that the image 40 has disappeared, meaning that no-one can anymore get a working xenial flashed on device, and if I reflash my krillin I'll also lose my xenial Qt 5.6 testbed
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1611733 in autopilot-qt (Ubuntu) "Autopilot does not fully work on xenial / Qt 5.5/ Mir" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jibel> Mirv, meh. We first have to fix the boot before fixing ap-qt. I told sbalda that he can debug on desktop with xenial + overlay. It shoudn't make a difference wrt. introspection
<Mirv> jibel: right, yes, desktop way it is
<jibel> Mirv, I started looking into it and unity8 doesnt start because it cannot connect to Mir, but I didn't find any problem with mir itself
<Mirv> jibel: I wasn't able to find anything either back when I tried. And it's not making it easier knowing that everything works when dist-upgrading from older (now non-existent) image.
<Mirv> dandrada was also investigating it a few weeks ago
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<sil2100> grrr, I could have copied that working xenial image somewhere
<sil2100> Mirv: one experiment we could do is doing a snapshot build of the image 40 packages (with all the current device and custom tarballs) and try if it works
<Mirv> super full diff:ing of image 40 and 41 would have been an idea if not..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Failed to build
<Mirv> sil2100: sure, fire away. the guess would be it gives black screen too.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/810 Diff missing (xenial/qscintilla2, xenial/sip4). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (xenial/akonadi, xenial/analitza, xenial/appmenu-qt5, xenial/calibre, xenial/ciborium, xenial/fcitx-qt5, xenial/frameworkintegration, xenial/gammaray, xenial/gcin, xenial/gsettings-qt, xenial/hime, xenial/kdeclarative, xenial/kwin, xenial/libqtxdg, xenial/lxqt-qtplug
<jibel> trainguards: what is the problem with unmet deps on vivid? silo 42 and the UITK silo are blocked on this
<jibel> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-070/vivid/ppc64el/u/ubuntuone-credentials/20160811_112637@/log.gz for example
<Mirv> jibel: I was already puzzled by that, and now especially so if it's happening in multiple silos. it seems the problems are related to ppc64el and maybe s390x?
<Mirv> I wonder if someone did a vivid landing with less than usual architectures. but previous britney runs on those landings should have revealed that, and we haven't done (I think) exceptions regarding vivid or xenial results
<Mirv> trying chdist
<sil2100> vivid doesn't have s390x
<Mirv> right, but xenial has and xenial has similar problems
<Mirv> I don't have problem at least with installing libubuntuoneauth-2.0-dev on ppc64el vivid+overlay. the autopkgtest log doesn't clearly state what it's trying but I'm thinking ubuntuone-credententials build deps
<Mirv> hmm, also no problem with installing full build deps of ubuntuone-credentials. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23048880/
<Mirv> neither when adding all of the "Broken " packages from the middle of the log
<Mirv> was repowerd recently added, could it be related to that somehow? the first "Broken" mentions u-s-s depending on powerd
<Mirv> oh, now I know
<Mirv> sil2100: jibel: it's powerd now being provided as a transitional package only from src:repowerd but repowerd not being available on powerpc or ppc64el
<Mirv> or that'd be likely candidate, inspired by the log content and which I figured when I noticed my ppc64el chdist can't find repowerd at all. powerd (transitional) is found and hard depends on repowerd.
<Mirv> repowerd build depends on libubuntu-platform-hardware-api-dev, that's why it won't get built
<Mirv> archive admins could add a hint of "always failed" for those archs I think
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 QA Signoff: Ready
<dbarth> hello trainguards, silo 062 (with its SRU) is in the UNAPPROVED queue now; i read the docs and it says to ask for manual help again
<Mirv> dbarth: ask on #ubuntu-devel , it needs Stable Release Updates Team member to approve it (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sru/+members)
<Mirv> we don't have control over it or any single go-to person to help
<dbarth> Mirv: or in #ubuntu-release?
<Mirv> dbarth: that's ok too, yesterday someone replied there that there is no channel for SRU team exactly, and release team != stable release updates team but it's all a bit fuzzy since partially same members are in both
<Mirv> and suggested #ubuntu-devel
<dbarth> hmm, good; let's stick to protocol then
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: in the meantime :) can we push that silo70 to the QA queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<Mirv> bzoltan: you need to ask ubuntu-qa for that, but it seems the last unity8 i386 failure got corrected by my rerun, and the ppc64el and s390x issues are from this now understood repowerd not available issue
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, you'll anyway have to poke jibel or rvr
<bzoltan> sil2100: I have pinged jibel and he said that I need to talk to the trainguards directly ...
<Mirv> bzoltan: sil2100: it was regarding understanding the issue. we now understand the issue.
<Mirv> (ppc64el/s390x not having repowerd)
<Mirv> so the next question is that will QA block all silos until that's fixed or not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1794 Failed to build (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles)
<jibel> Mirv, bzoltan of course we can force it, but right now we're ignoring failures in yakkety, issues on s390x, some known flaky tests and now unmet deps. If we keep ignoring safeties, we'll have a serious problem soon. Please fix the problem properly, it'll take the time it takes but it's cleaner.
<jibel> bzoltan, don't worry we'll land your silo in ota13
<bzoltan> jibel:  I am worried
<bzoltan> jibel:  This silo is blocked by these very infrastructural issues for a week at least
<bzoltan> jibel: And I already have important changes piled up in the UITK staging what need to be landed in OTA13. This is not the last OTA13 landing of the UITK
<jibel> it is not infrastructural issues, it's a real dependency problem on supported archs
<bzoltan> jibel: it is part of the infrastructure... everything is infrastructure issues what is not UITK code or UITK packaging. None of these are.
<bzoltan> Mirv: ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-download-manager). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-download-manager, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-download-manager, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, I can't shake that “destination missing from changelog” msg ^. One of the branches in the silo is synced with trunk, so what can I do here?
<Mirv> jibel: I think SDK team shouldn't be fixing bugs for other teams. I agree that the bug should definitely be fixed (if deemed we don't want to drop further ppc64el/powerpc/s390x support), but repowerd bug is not a bug of SDK team's
<Mirv> jibel: if you mean trainguards, yes we're jacks of all trades in general and try to help everywhere we can
<Mirv> but I think evaluating whether repowerd could provide at least stub functionality on those archs is mostly up to the repowerd developers. I'll check with them.
<jibel> Mirv, true but this repowerd bug is blocking others too and has to be fixed. Everything will resume once it's done without forcing anything
<jibel> Mirv, there is a cow on the track, train is stopped even if it is not the fault of the passengers
<bzoltan> jibel: so let's kick that bloody cow off from the track and letthe train carry on with all those paying customers. :)
<jibel> bzoltan, good, alf_ can help surely, he maintains the cow
<jibel> s/cow/repowerd
<Mirv> jibel: bug #1612646 now documents the issue with some options for either repowerd (alf) or ubuntu-system-settings (not sure who to ping)
<ubot5> bug 1612646 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "repowerd not having a build powerpc, ppc64el and s390x makes autopkgtests fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612646
<jibel> thanks
<Mirv> the definition of who maintains the cow depends on how to look at the issue
<alf_> jibel: Mirv: bzoltan: How can I help?
<Mirv> alf_: decide on the best and quickest fix to the bug above :) to unblock some autopkgtests on exotic architectures.
<alf_> Mirv: ok let me trigger a no-change rebuild of repowerd to see exactly the repowerd deps mssing on these arches, and see if/what can be done about it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1764 QA Signoff: Approved
<alf_> trainguards: Can you please free a silo for https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1795
<alf_> trainguards: I get "No silos available!..."
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
<bzoltan> jibel: in the meantime would you please letthe UITK silo enter the QA queue at least? It is clear that this blocker has no risk on that.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Wellark, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1749 Merging to trunk
<Mirv> alf_: freeing
<sil2100> alf_: looking for some myself too
<alf_> jibel: Mirv: bzoltan: However, it's interesting that powerd didn't have builds on those arches either, and it didn't seem to be a problem. What changes?
<alf_> changed?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1768 Merging to trunk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/unity). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/unity). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1795 Preparing packages
<Mirv> alf_: that makes it even more complicated. I don't realistically know, the bug description is "flexible" if something new is found.. it's clearly one problem, the lack of repowerd when u-s-s depends on it, maybe made more complicated by the fact that u-s-s actually depends on "powerd" which is now a transitional package that _is_ available for all architectures, so the "|" (or) isn't evaluated in that
<Mirv> dependency
<Mirv> alf_: I updated the bug, it might be the option 3. now which would make it u-s-s's problem
<Mirv> alf_: so might not be on your turf especially as powerd didn't have those archs either
<dobey> ToyKeeper: ?
<alf_> Mirv: The idea of the transitional package is that no one would have problems :) If the problem is indeed that the powerd transitional packages is 'all', then I woul argue this is deficiency in autopkgtest, since 'all' is what debian recommends.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1795 Failed to build (yakkety/repowerd). Successfully built (vivid/repowerd, xenial/repowerd)
<dobey> alf_, Mirv: what is the problem?
<alf_> dobey: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612646
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1612646 in Canonical System Image "repowerd not having a build powerpc, ppc64el and s390x makes autopkgtests fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<alf_> dobey: An unanswered question is why this is a problem with repowerd, given that powerd also didn't have builds for these arches. A possible explanation is autopkgtest getting confused with the powerd transitional package being 'all'
<alf_> dobey: but this is all speculation
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1795 Preparing packages
<dobey> well ubuntu-system-settings shouldn't be getting tested on s390x anwyay, because of upstart
<dobey> i think
<dobey>          powerd (>= 0.15) | gnome-settings-daemon,
<dobey> that is the current dependency, but afaik taht should be fine
<dobey> the problem is that neither powerd nor gnome-settings-daemon are installable i guess
<dobey> so the problem is that neither of those are installable
<bzoltan> Mirv: alf_: jibel: is there any chance to get the UITK silo into the QA queue today ... if it does not make it then i will lose again at least three days :(  knowing that the UITK has really nothing to do with this and the whole buzz has literraly zero risk in real.
<alf_> dobey: Mirv: That's strange for gnome-settings-daemon. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&arch=ppc64el&searchon=names&keywords=gnome-settings-daemon lists it as available
<dobey> alf_: available != installable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Failed to build (xenial/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8)
<jibel> bzoltan, that won't change anything, it won't be tested today
<dobey> alf_: ie you can't install one thing, and another thing which conflicts with that one thing; and that is likely the problem
<alf_> dobey: ack, so any ideas why it's not installable? I can't really see a reason in the log file listed in the bug (other than "Holding Back ubuntu-system-settings:ppc64el rather than change gnome-settings-daemon:ppc64el")
<bzoltan> jibel:  still... this process does not make sense. We slow down the velocity for no benefit :( My points from our last discussin still stand and this case is the strong proof for it. It does not make sense to set the autopkg tests as _ENTRY_ criteria to the QA queue specially when the failures are exotoic arch specific and  known to be non UITK related. I am not happy ... we have lots of bugfixes and important features in queue
<dobey> alf_: i don't know
<alf_> jibel: dobey: Perhaps it's unrelated, but perhaps it's a sign of a deeper issue: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/278589273/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-armhf.repowerd_2016.08+16.10.20160812.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<dobey> alf_: i also don't know why the dependency is powerd | gnoem-settings-daemon (as it makes no sense to me)
<alf_> jibel: dobey: This repowerd build succeeded yesterday, but now it's failing to find dependencies that we know are there!
<dobey> alf_: no, that's unrelated
<jibel> bzoltan, all right, I get your point but the archive goes beyond the toolkit. so please be patient if you cannot help understanding the problem at hand
<dobey> alf_: if that's a silo build, remember that it's building against proposed
<bzoltan> jibel: I am certain that blocking  the UITK does not help a bit to fix the problem in hand. I would understand if it were my team who's competence would be needed here.
<alf_> dobey: jibel: The packages/deps it fails to find are already in the archive, so I am not sure how using proposed changes the picture. Plus, as I mentioned, the build succeeded yesterday, so there is some kind of problem finding packages (perhaps with ports?)
<dobey> alf_: again, you are confusing "available" with "installable" they are not the same thing
<dobey> alf_: the point is that maybe something changed in proposed since yesterday, which made those packages no longer installable
<alf_> dobey: jibel: ok, correct about available vs installable. So, I guess that's my point, that perhaps these two cases of uninstallable deps have the same underlying cause?
<dobey> alf_: also, "ports" is not relevant there i don't think. all PPA builds pull from an internal mirror. maybe only the armhf bits were not fully synced at the time that build ran, but then it's easy enough to wait 30-60 minutes and ask for someone to retry the build
<dobey> alf_: it's possible, but very unlikely, that the underlying cause is the same. and since the one Mirv filed a bug for is presumably quite repeatable, i highly doubt it's just a simple archive sync issue
<alf_> dobey: too bad we don't get more information from the dependency solver about why the packages are not installable
<alf_> dobey: (in the log files, I mean)
<dobey> indeed, but there are tools to replicate the issue (though i don't necessarily know how exactly to use them)
<dobey> ie, chdist
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- penk, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1767 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1795 Failed to build (vivid/repowerd, yakkety/repowerd). Successfully built (xenial/repowerd)
<alf_> Mirv: The repowerd dependencies that are missing on the exotic arches are core to repowerd and not trivial to remove, so trying to build without them would not be my preferred solution.
<alf_> Mirv: plus, something fishy is going on with the dependencies (as noted in the bug)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir). Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alf__, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1795 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526 Successfully built
<renatu> trainguards, hi, I am getting this erro on my silo: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, ...
<renatu> what kind of error is that? How I can solve it?
<robru> jgdx: (just reading scrollback) are you still stuck on "destination version missing"? You need to inspect the version at destination and see what it is. It could be a manual upload that you need to manually sync, or it could be another silo, in which case you need to wait for it to migrate
<robru> renatu: that's an autopkgtest failure, nothing to do with bileto really. I think dobey knows more about that issue
<renatu> robru, humm  shold be because of this silo: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1755, that still stuck due qt
<renatu> sorry
<renatu> not this one
<renatu> humm the other silo has landed already
<dobey> huh
<renatu> dobey, any idea? what is causing this problem?
<kenvandine> dobey, and this time we can't blame proposed migration, because it's vivid
<dobey> well since i don't know what specific error you're talking about, no, i don't have any idea :)
<kenvandine> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-042/vivid/ppc64el/u/ubuntuone-credentials/20160812_145450@/log.gz
<kenvandine> dobey, whoops, thought renatu  had posted the link
<kenvandine> Test dependencies are unsatisfiable
<kenvandine> that non-sense
<dobey> wait 30 min, try again
<kenvandine> we've retried... but i guess we can do that again
<kenvandine> it's vivid though... not yakkety
<kenvandine> unlikely to be out of sync
<kenvandine> renatu, was this the same error the previous try?
<renatu> yes
<dobey> kenvandine: oh this is the same issue alf_ and Mirv were complaining about
<dobey> yeah it's not out of sync
<dobey> it's because the ubuntu-system-settings deps are weird
<kenvandine> ?
<dobey> kenvandine: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1612646
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1612646 in Canonical System Image "repowerd not having a build powerpc, ppc64el and s390x makes autopkgtests fail" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dobey> kenvandine: the powerd | gnome-settings-daemon dep is causing problems on some archs
<kenvandine> oh geez... that's the crap i was trying to fix and gave up on
<kenvandine> never could figure it out
<kenvandine> since it seems to be impossible to create an installation of ppc64el without real hardware
<dobey> kenvandine: so pwerd isn't installable, and gnome-settings-daemon isn't installable either for some reason.
<dobey> kenvandine: why is it | gnome-settings-daemon anyway?
<kenvandine> i think we expect one of them to be available
<kenvandine> not sure i've ever really looked at that code
<dobey> well yes, but why
<dobey> do they provide the same dbus interface?
<dobey> why not unity-settings-daemon then?
<dobey> and if it's not a hard dep, why not make it a Recommends?
<kenvandine> i'm looking
<kenvandine> maybe
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> gsettings
<kenvandine> we need one of the schemas installed
<kenvandine> or it'll crash
<kenvandine>         schema.id: batteryBackend.powerdRunning ? "com.ubuntu.touch.system" : "org.gnome.desktop.session"
<kenvandine> either schema works
<kenvandine> actually powerd doesn't provide that schema
<dobey> oh so you don't need powerd at all
<dobey> gsettings-ubuntu-schemas is what you need
<kenvandine> well, we only use the schema from that package if powerd is running
<kenvandine> if it's not, we use the schema from gnome-settings-daemon
<kenvandine> so if powerd isn't running and that schema isn't installed, it'll crash
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Needs rebuild due to new commits
 * kenvandine grumbles about gsettings assertions
<dobey> kenvandine: ok, well i'd say depends on gsettings-ubuntu-schemas, and get rid of the current dep, for now
<kenvandine> dobey, what we need is someone with ppc64el running vivid + overlay to see why that isn't installable
<dobey> kenvandine: then it should at least resolve the installability issue for autopkgtests
<kenvandine> dobey, well the test will end up failing
<kenvandine> maybe not... if the test doesn't open the battery panel :)
<kenvandine> which i suspect it doesn't
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Preparing packages
<dobey> kenvandine: well if the autopkgtest fails for u-s-s, then add a dependency in debian/tests/control for it
<dobey> but anyway, powerd is a transitional package anyway
<kenvandine> dobey, we don't have autopkgtests
<kenvandine> it's online-accounts
<dobey> ok
<kenvandine> so... if it's transitional
<dobey> so then no problem
<kenvandine> is repowerd available?
<dobey> not on ppc
<dobey> but neither was powerd
<kenvandine> so doesn't help either
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<dobey> which means, something introduced a conflict with gnome-settings-daemon somewhere, making it not installable
<dobey> at least not with ubuntu-system-settings
<dobey> kenvandine: maybe you can replicate the issue on x86 in vivid+overlay, if you remove powerd, and install gnome-settings-daemon, and then try to install ubuntu-system-settings
<kenvandine> i tried that with yakkety
<kenvandine> because i was seeing the same problem with yakkety
<kenvandine> it installed :/
<dobey> ah
<dobey> err?
<dobey>  ubuntu-system-settings : Depends: dbus-property-service but it is not going to be installed
<kenvandine> arch all
<dobey> err, maybe that's a different issue
<dobey> yeah, this is what happens when i make a copy of xenial+overlay lxc and then upgrade it to yakkety
<dobey> and bah, now it does want to install
<kenvandine> i think cjwatson tried it with chdist too and couldn't reproduce it
<tedg> sil2100: Since it doesn't look like we're gonna get our stuff for yakkety in today, can we create the OTA13 PPA copy Monday?
<jibel> tedg, unlikely there is too much stuff not ready for 13 still
<dobey> jibel: but it can be cherry picked no?
<jibel> dobey, I'll let sil2100 decide but seems too much overhead to me
<om26er> sil2100, Hello!
<sil2100> tedg: let's check how the situation will look like on Monday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1792 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/media-hub). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub)
<sil2100> We can do cherry-picking yes, but things can get hairy if OTA-13+ changes start landing for components that still weren't finalized for OTA-13
<sil2100> So I would at least like to get the bigger landings for OTA-13 out of the way
<tedg> sil2100: We need to do an ABI break for UAL, which will cause a bunch of rebuilds.
<tedg> sil2100: Then put other things on top of that.
<om26er> sil2100, I am trying to figure out what to interpret from https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1758 results
<sil2100> Yeah, so in that case I'd like to know that we have all those rebuilt packages that will be affected by the UAL ABI break not requiring new changes for OTA-13
<sil2100> om26er: hey!
<om26er> I am actually releasing a package for the first time, so not sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Preparing packages
<tedg> sil2100: Frankly, we can't guarantee that, and they probably will. But we don't have time to figure that out. Each silo takes a few day to land. We have four working days in the best case.
<sil2100> om26er: all is good - so it seems the autopkgtests and migration checks failed for the silo, but those are known to fail in the current state of the archive
<sil2100> om26er: so QA included the silo manually to its queue
<sil2100> om26er: https://trello.com/c/2eoggHMY/3518-1758-ubuntu-landing-063-autopilot-om26er
<sil2100> om26er: here's the trello card, you need to Top-Approve your merges
<sil2100> (or actually one merge)
<om26er> sil2100, I created that one a few days ago, wonder if that should be deleted if there is to be a card automatically
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~autopilot/autopilot/dummy_commit_for_release/+merge/302021 <- make sure this is reviewed and Top-Approved, QA will then pick it up
<sil2100> om26er: you can track manual QA progress through this trello card
<om26er> sil2100, ok, will do. I am talking with alesage, so he might be testing autopilot
<sil2100> Excellent
<om26er> sil2100, I have approved my MR
<sil2100> Give QA a heads-up, the card should move to the Ready for testing queue
<kdub> I'm guessing my failure here with not being able to resolve deps is a wait-for-migration issue? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/278607141/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-armhf.mir_0.24.0+16.10.20160812.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Uploading build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Currently building (vivid/mir, xenial/mir). Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<jgdx> robru, thanks, it was a manual upload
<robru> jgdx: what ticket?
<jgdx> robru, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1526
<jgdx> it has since been solved
<robru> jgdx: ah alright
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1789 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Preparing packages
<jibel> kenvandine, this is what I get in a ppc64le chroot when I install u-s-s + powerd http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050005/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 yakkety/libertine: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libertine_1.3+16.10.20160722.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<jibel> kenvandine, if I don't force powerd installation of u-s-s is fine, not sure why it selects powerd in autopkgtest
<dobey> tedg: meh. let's not rush it. we're just going to need a feature freeze exception. we'd need exceptions anyway, because 90% of this stuff isn't even in main yet
<kenvandine> jibel, dobey i just managed to reproduce it with chdist
<dobey> tedg: on the other hand, we don't really need a freeze exception for stuff not in main, either
<tedg> dobey: Well MIRs aren't feature freeze issues.
<kenvandine> chdist for yakkety ppc64el is fine
<kenvandine> but yakkety-proposed isn't
<tedg> Heh, strategic MIR timing. I like it.
<kenvandine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050093/
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Hey!  Any way you can force the merging of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735?  10 days of waiting is getting to be a bit much and who knows if/when Qt will ever migrate.
<kenvandine> that's a massive list of uninstallable stuff
<dobey> tedg: they are if it's things that are meant to go on the ISO
<kenvandine> even libc6
<robru> ChrisTownsend: looking
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks
<dobey> tedg: so we land everything next week, in universe, and then get the MIRs finished up after ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: oh that's lovely
<tedg> Can we get things pushed into Universe, land them, and then back into main? ;-)
<kenvandine> it looks to me like yakkety-proposed ppc64el is massively hosed :/
<dobey> tedg: huh? that's what i just said. except that can't be done for things already in main of course
<tedg> dobey: Yes, the problem is I think some things are already in main.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1735 Merging to trunk
<dobey> tedg: what?
<dobey> tedg: if UAL isn't then nothing that depends on UAL can be in main
<tedg> dobey: UAL
<robru> ChrisTownsend: ok, please do keep an eye on yakkety proposed, but yeah you're basically stuck behind Qt, good luck
<dobey> tedg: bah
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Yeah, I'll keep an eye on it.  We need all the luck we can get:)  Thanks!
<jibel> kenvandine, I don't think the problem in yakkety propose is the same than vivid. There's a lot of things pending in proposed in Y http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<dobey> tedg: then we'll probably just need an FFE
<kenvandine> jibel, i'm doing the same for vivid+overlay now
<robru> ChrisTownsend: you're welcome
<dobey> tedg: which really shouldn't be a problem to get, since "unity8 as optional on the ISO" is something we need
<kenvandine> jibel, dobey: vivid+overlay http://paste.ubuntu.com/23050128/
<kenvandine> looks the same :/
<dobey> kenvandine: i think the problem is gsettings-desktop-schemas
<dobey> kenvandine: because it Breaks: gnome-settings-daemon
<dobey> kenvandine: so u-s-s dependencies need fixed it seems
<tedg> dobey: Sure, but would like to push to make it if we can. There's always process if we need it.
<tedg> Haven't given up hope yet :-)
<kenvandine> although that paste doesn't look right
<kenvandine>                           Depends: libqt5core5a (>= 5.6.0~beta) but it is not going to be installed
<kenvandine> why would it be looking for 5.6
<dobey> there's a difference between giving up, and watching a massive influx of huge transitions get uploaded at the same time we have a conflict of scheduling
<kenvandine> wtf could be depending on libqt5core5a (>= 5.6.0~beta)
<dobey> kenvandine: ask apt-cache rdepends?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
<kenvandine> oh yeah... forgot i could do that with chdist :)
<kenvandine> how do i tell rdepends >= ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Preparing packages
<dobey> tedg: ah i don't think you can :-/
<dobey> err
<dobey> kenvandine: ^^ i don't think you can :-/
<kenvandine> that's annoying
<kenvandine> the list of rdepends is huge
<dobey> yeah
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
<dobey> hmmm
<dobey> let me see
<kenvandine> so something in vivid or the overlay (more likely) depends on a version of libqt5core5a that we don't have :/
<dobey> kenvandine: given that's the only library listed with that version it seems like maybe u-s-s is what depends on it? i guess you can grep the Packages.gz for it maybe?
<dobey> to find what exactly depends on it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
 * kenvandine tries
<dobey> libqt5core5a (>= 5.5.1),
<dobey> hmm, not that then
<dobey> err doh, that was xenial
<kenvandine> dobey, account-polld for one
<dobey> hrmm
<kenvandine> libubuntuoneauth-2.0-0
<dobey> err what?
<kenvandine> looks like everything with a qt depends shows >= 5.6.0~beta
<dobey> libqt5core5a (>= 5.4.0)
<dobey> from the control file in libubuntuoneauth
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
<dobey> i just downloaded the binary off lp
<dobey> so it at least definitely wasn't built against it
<dobey> kenvandine: and what does apt-cache policy say about libqt5core5a?
<jibel> kenvandine, are you checking the right thing, account-polld didn't even build for ppc64el
<jibel> on vivid
<kenvandine> looking at the package cache from chdist for vivid+overlay
<kenvandine> it may be a little confused...
<dobey> it must be :)
<kenvandine> oh it is :)
<kenvandine> so the package cache includes files from yakkety-proposed
 * kenvandine wipes it out and tries again
<dobey> err
<dobey> kenvandine: ok, so i'm back to the main issue there being that gsettings-desktop-schemas has Breaks: gnome-settings-daemon, which is what makes ubuntu-system-settings uninstallable there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kdub, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1654 Failed to build (yakkety/mir, yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/mir, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/mir, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-system-compositor, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
<kenvandine> ok... after recreating the chdist for vivid
<kenvandine> it's all installable :/
<dobey> bah is my unity-scope-click silo good or not
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Bad merges (yakkety/libertine-scope). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Successfully built
<jgdx> silo 27 failed automated tests due to the not satisfied yakkety dep, I wonder if we could get an exception for that
 * dobey needs a beer for that
<kenvandine> jgdx, did vivid ppc64el pass?
<jgdx> kenvandine, still running i think
<kenvandine> dobey, in chdist they appear to be installable
<dobey> kenvandine: just flag those archs as "always failed" ? ;)
<dobey> kenvandine: weird
<kenvandine> Breaks: gnome-settings-daemon (<< 3.10.0), gnome-shell (<< 3.10.0), nautilus (<< 3.7.92)
<kenvandine> version for ppc64el is Version: 3.14.2-3ubuntu1
<kenvandine> so that's not it
<dobey> oh then that should be fine i guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (xenial/messaging-app). Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
<dobey> well bugger all then
<dobey> bah
<dobey> why is my unity8 fix not in a silo and/or not landed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (vivid/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telepathy-ofono, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/unity, yakkety/unity). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1772 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-datetime, yakkety/url-dispatcher). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-transfer, vivid/libertine-scope, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-app-launch, vivid/ubuntu-push, vivid/url-dispatcher, vivid/zeitgeist, xenial/content-hub, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-transfer, xenial/libertine-s
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards:  Some strange issue on the arm64 build: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-076/+build/10606995
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: Any way to cancel that build and try it again?
<bzoltan> How is that repowerd-data thingy now :(
<kdub> ChrisTownsend, iirc, they can selectively retrigger the build
<ChrisTownsend> kdub: Ok, then I just need to wait on them to help me:)
<robru> ChrisTownsend: on it
<kenvandine> dobey, i'd be very happy flagging ppc64el as always failed :)
<kenvandine> this is driving me nuts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Cancelling build (yakkety/libertine). Successfully built (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
<kenvandine> can't spend more time on it now, going to explode soon
<dobey> lol
<ChrisTownsend> robru: Thanks
<kenvandine> dobey, i can't find anything broken using chdist
<kenvandine> and it seems impossible to test it any other way without real hardware
<dobey> kenvandine: or just delete the binaries and change debian/control to only build on archs we care about
<dobey> so much of the system can't be used on those archs anyway
<kenvandine> indeed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 xenial/indicator-power: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-022/+files/indicator-power_12.10.6+16.04.20160722-0ubuntu1.dsc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1796 Successfully built
<dobey> ToyKeeper: you around?
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Hi.
<ToyKeeper> Just woke up.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: hi, trying to figure out what's going on with unity-scope-click silo
<ToyKeeper> It should land soon.
<ToyKeeper> dobey: I started, got hijacked by other tests nobody else has equipment for, got back to it, tried to land it, the bot rejected it claiming it was rebuilt and needed re-testing, and I'm now doing some quick tests to make sure it's still good.
<dobey> weird, ok
<dobey> wasn't clear if you'd finished the quick re-check when i checked the trello
<dobey> kenvandine: do you own the updates panel or is that jonas?
<pmcgowan> thats jonas
<kenvandine> dobey, he just rewrote it completely
<kenvandine> it's in silo 27 :)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> i'll talk to him monday at a more reasonable hour :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network). Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/unity, yakkety/unity). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (vivid/unity). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (xenial/unity, yakkety/unity). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Publishing
<ToyKeeper> dobey: Sorry about all the delays.
<dobey> ToyKeeper: thanks :)
<dobey> ToyKeeper: well you didn't upload qt5.6 and gcc6 and glibc to yakkety so i don't think you're to blame ;)
<ToyKeeper> I mostly just got sidetracked by repowerd stuff and bisecting bugs.
<dobey> yeah i really should have landed it weeks ago, but was trying to get a related fix in unity8 in it too, and then saviq convinced me to land that separately, but now it's apparently not included in the unity8 silo that it was supposed to be in. so if i'm mad at anyone for delays there right now, it's saviq :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-display, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/indicator-sound). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-location, xenial/indicator-location, yakkety/indicator-location). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-display, vivid/indic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1661 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-push, yakkety/ubuntu-push). Uploading build (xenial/ubuntu-push)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1727 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1797 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp, yakkety/thumbnailer)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/platform-api, vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-notifications, vivid/unity8, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/platform-api, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1771 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-08-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1712 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworki
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Failed to build (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/framewo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2887 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2888 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2888 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2890 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 REJECTED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2891 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2891 Pending binary packages (xenial/libvirt). Ready to build (zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2891 Diff missing (xenial/libvirt). Ready to build (zesty/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Failed to build (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/indicator-datetime, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Pending binary packages (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2882 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Ready to build (artful/qt3d-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtlocation-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, artful/qtubuntu-gles). Release pocket (artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Successfully built (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworki
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2894 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/musescore, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/pkg-kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/maliit-framework, artful/muse
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, a
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2895 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2895 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2882 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2882 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2895 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2895 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Diff missing (artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2896 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2896 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2896 Pending binary packages (artful/unity-control-center). Successfully built (artful/bamf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2896 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2896 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2896 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2888 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2889 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/dpdk). Successfully built (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2833 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2888 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artfu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing (artful/qemu). Pending binary packages (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2897 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2897 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/indicator-datetime, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/indicator-sound)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2896 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2897 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artfu
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2898 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2898 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2898 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2898 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2898 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2898 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/miral/1.3/+merge/327424". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2883 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2893 Diff missing (artful/qemu). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libvirt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2899 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/maliit-fram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kwayland, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/maliit-fram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/maliit-fram
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/lxqt-qtplugin, artful/maliit-fram
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-08-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 locutusofborg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/musescore, artful/qtstyleplugins-src). Proposed pocket (artful/akonadi, artful/calibre, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/gammaray, artful/gcin, artful/hime, artful/kwin, artful/libfm-qt, artful/lxqt-q
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-08-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3343 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3344 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3344 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3298 Updates pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3669 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3752 Proposed pocket (bionic/gst-plugins-good1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-ugly1.0). Updates pocket (bionic/gst-libav1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-bad1.0, bionic/gst-plugins-base1.0, bionic/gst-python1.0, bionic/gst-rtsp-server1.0, bionic/gstreamer-editing-services1.0, bionic/gstreamer-vaapi, bionic/gstreamer1.0)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3752 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3778 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3778 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3778 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3778 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3778 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3779 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3779 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Pending binary packages (eoan/samba). Successfully built (eoan/ldb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3780 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3782 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3781 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3780 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3782 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3781 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3780 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3781 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3780 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3782 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3781 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3782 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager). Pending binary packages (eoan/gnome-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Diff missing (eoan/almanah, eoan/bijiben, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/eweouz, eoan/gdm3, eoan/glabels, eoan/gnome-desktop3, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/mutter). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (eoan/gnome-phone-manager)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3779 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3779 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3777 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3778 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Failed to build (eoan/ironic-ui, eoan/networking-hyperv, eoan/neutron-vpnaas). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/cinder)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3779 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3783 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Dependency wait (eoan/samba). Pending binary packages (eoan/ldb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Dependency wait (eoan/samba). Diff missing (eoan/ldb)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Diff missing (eoan/ldb). Uploading build (eoan/samba)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3534 Diff missing (bionic/ceph). Ready to build (bionic/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Dependency wait (eoan/golang-google-cloud). Failed to build (eoan/golang-google-genproto). Pending binary packages (eoan/golang-google-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Dependency wait (eoan/golang-google-cloud). Diff missing (eoan/golang-google-api). Failed to build (eoan/golang-google-genproto)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3785 Diff missing (eoan/golang-google-api). Failed to build (eoan/golang-google-cloud, eoan/golang-google-genproto)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3694 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3780 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3782 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3747 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3781 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3745 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-08-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Failed to build (eoan/ironic-ui, eoan/networking-hyperv). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/cinder, eoan/neutron-vpnaas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3712 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3784 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/ldb). Successfully built (eoan/samba)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4176 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4176 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4177 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Pending binary packages (groovy/pkg-kde-tools). Successfully built (groovy/frameworkintegration)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4177 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/lintian). Successfully built (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/pkg-kde-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/lintian). Successfully built (groovy/pkg-kde-tools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4174 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4170 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/oxygen-icons5). Dependency wait (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kguiaddons). Dependency wait (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/karchive, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kdbusaddons, groovy/kdnssd-kf5, groovy/kguiaddons, groovy/kholidays, groovy/ki18n, groovy/kidletime, groovy/kitemviews, groovy/kplotting, groovy/ksyntax-highlighting, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsystem, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/prison-kf5, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kitemviews, groovy/ksyntax-highlighting, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsystem, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/prison-kf5, groovy/solid, groovy/sonnet, groovy/threadweaver). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kwayland, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/solid). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kdoctools, groovy/kimageformats, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kwayland, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kdoctools, groovy/kwayland, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdec
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-04
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kcompletion). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kjs). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kjsembed). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kcoreaddons). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4151 Security pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kcoreaddons). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kde
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kauth, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdesignerplugin, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/kjobwidgets, groovy/knotifications, groovy/kpackage, groovy/kpeople, groovy/kpty). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kauth, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/knotifications, groovy/kpackage, groovy/kpeople). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdel
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kservice). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kht
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kglobalaccel, groovy/kservice). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/khtml, groovy/kiconthemes, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kconfigwidgets). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/khtml, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kirigam
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kirigami2). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/khtml, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kded, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/kirigami2, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kded, groovy/kiconthemes, groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kqu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kxmlgui). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kqu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kio, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/kru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kio). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kio). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kio, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/kru
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kio). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kinit, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kinit, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kinit, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifyconfig, groovy/kparts, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/purpose). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/purpose). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/qqc2-desktop-sty
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kdewebkit, groovy/khtml, groovy/kmediaplayer, groovy/kquickcharts, groovy/kross, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig, groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/khtml, groovy/kross, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig, groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, g
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4180 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4180 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/khtml, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig, groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/khtml, groovy/ktexteditor). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig, groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/khtml, groovy/krunner, groovy/ktexteditor). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodec
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-05
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4176 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kactivities-kf5). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/bluez-qt). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, groov
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4181 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4181 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing (groovy/ifupdown, groovy/isc-dhcp). Pending binary packages (groovy/resolvconf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kapidox, groovy/kco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcrash, groovy/kdbusaddons, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kded, groovy/kdesu, groovy/kemoticons, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/kguiaddons). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 NEW queue (groovy/motd-news-config). Successfully built (groovy/base-files, groovy/ubuntu-meta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3203 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf, groovy/google-guest-agent)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/google-compute-engine-oslogin, groovy/google-guest-agent, groovy/google-osconfig-agent). Ready to build (groovy/golang-github-grpc-ecosystem-grpc-gateway). Successfully built (groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-google-grpc, groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4181 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/ksyntax-highlighting, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kwayland, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsystem, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/networkmanager-qt). Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/k
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Dependency wait (groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/kconfig). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4175 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4176 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4130 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4131 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4105 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4108 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4116 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4107 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4117 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4111 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4102 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4062 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4068 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4077 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4064 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4078 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4070 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4046 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4048 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:aethercast cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2393 Failed to build (xenial/aethercast). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/aethercast). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:aethercast, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:aethercast, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing (groovy/ifupdown). Proposed pocket (groovy/isc-dhcp, groovy/resolvconf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4109 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4093 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- juliank, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4115 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4181 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4181 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4167 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing (groovy/ifupdown). Proposed pocket (groovy/isc-dhcp). Release pocket (groovy/resolvconf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4179 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4182 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4183 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4164 Diff missing (groovy/ifupdown). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/isc-dhcp). Release pocket (groovy/resolvconf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4183 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4183 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-08-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/kcoreaddons, groovy/kdeclarative, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/kfilemetadata-kf5, groovy/khtml, groovy/kio, groovy/kirigami2, groovy/kitemmodels, groovy/knewstuff, groovy/knotifications, groovy/kparts, groovy/kpeople, groovy/kpt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/kdelibs4support, groovy/khtml, groovy/kio, groovy/kross, groovy/ksyntax-highlighting, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kwayland, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsystem, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/solid, groovy/sonnet, groovy/syndication, groovy/th
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Currently building (groovy/khtml, groovy/kio, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/solid). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmark
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4178 Proposed pocket
